# Vos Sites Persos



## vampire1976 (10 Octobre 2004)

Voici mon site Mac : http://xmac.free.fr
Voici mon site culturel sombre : http://alkyss.free.fr
Un site que j'ai fait pour ma compagne : http://eolh.free.fr
Le forum de mon site culturel : http://alkyss.forumactif.com/index.forum

Voilà


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Octobre 2004)

Sympa, j'aime bien le site culturel sombre, plus que celui du Mac.  Mais cool, très joli travail graphique derrière en tout cas.


----------



## al02 (11 Octobre 2004)

Le site Mac est prometteur, mais en construction.
Je note l'adresse et je reviendrai, promis, juré !

Beau travail !

al02


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour les compliments 

Et pour ceux que le site Alkyss interesse venez participer au forum vous y serez les bienvenues 

Le site MacFiles va se bonifier mais assez lentement en ces temps où je n'ai pas trop de temps... Mais j'espère que d'ici a la fin de l'année j'aurais le temps de le mature... Et le plus complet possible.


----------



## jeanserien (8 Novembre 2004)

Bravo, autant de sites de front...quel courage!
Un seul conseil sur le site mac: Essaye d'aborder le thème sous un angle personnel, nouveau,
Histoire de ne pas redire ce qu'il y a sur les multiples autres.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci je viens bien essayer merci pour la critique


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

Les 3 sites vont bientôt être mis à jour.


----------



## mxmac (6 Janvier 2005)

alors... du tout html y'en a qui ont du courage... pour tout dire j'ai quelques difficulté avec deux trois detail qui j'espere te permettront d'avancer...

- arrete de mettre en construction partout ou ne montre pas ton site ! en construction ça fait pas serieux et en general quand je lis ça je me barre....
j'arrive dans ton site un bandeau sans plus de detail que en construction je click et la popup... non, le pop up ne se justifie pas la...  parce que dans le cas des site en flash le pop up c'est generalisé pour cause de site qui sont alegique aux boutons de retour du navigateur... qui plus est, en general on met un petit javascript qui centre la fenetre... en gros avec tes page html dans un pop up sans l'aide des boutons de naviguation pour echapper aux liens mort c'est un peu dure... bref y'a du boulot... !!! cela dit tu as de la bonne volonté et du courage alors tu y arriveras... penche toi un peu sur le PHP cela t'aideras...


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Janvier 2005)

Merci des conseils que je vais appliquer pour certains, après je crais mes sites avec Freeway qui est un excellent soft, je suis pas du tout programmeur php etc etc... 

Je mettrais la barre des menus en haut si tu veux mais j'ai fais mon site en 800x600 et si j'ai fait un popup c'est pour pas qu'il "flotte" dans une page comme ça, car je ne sais effectivement pas centrer ma page...

concernant les liens morts desquels parles-tu ?

merci


----------



## mxmac (20 Janvier 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Merci des conseils que je vais appliquer pour certains, après je crais mes sites avec Freeway qui est un excellent soft, je suis pas du tout programmeur php etc etc...
> 
> Je mettrais la barre des menus en haut si tu veux mais j'ai fais mon site en 800x600 et si j'ai fait un popup c'est pour pas qu'il "flotte" dans une page comme ça, car je ne sais effectivement pas centrer ma page...
> 
> ...



je sais plus et j'ai pas le courage... mais depopupisé tout de même... 

bon je me lance et place mes petits sites preférés à la lumiére hors du forum photo... alors y'a un peu de tout mais surtout des photos... a vous de voir...

le collectif... 
mon protfolio 

tout y est fait maison...


----------



## turnover (21 Janvier 2005)

J'en avait vu un bout, là j'ai dévoré les photos du portfolio. Le collectif je connaissais.
Rien à dire juste             :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
Et spécial  :love:  au soixante six 2005


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Hello, beau site
pour ton portfolio, il est très bien, mais je trouve 
juste dommage que la typo soit pas "net"
Sinon j'aime beaucoup le site paulineturmel.com

Bon boulot


----------



## mxmac (21 Janvier 2005)

merci beaucoup... je fais ce que je peux... et du mieux que je peux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2005)

Vraiment top tes sites ! sobre, classe, efficace, rien a redire  
En plus, il y a un excellent choix musical (Shazz)


----------



## mxmac (8 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment top tes sites ! sobre, classe, efficace, rien a redire
> En plus, il y a un excellent choix musical (Shazz)



vu le profile je prend ça comme un grand compliment merci...


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Mars 2005)

j'aime bien le site "sombre" et son forum


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2005)

tiens c'est marrant en regardant e site sombre je me suis dit;
oh oh ça sent le goth  pas trop faux :love: mais je ne vois pas de dcd en musique


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2005)

lol justement parce que j'en ai marre de DCD...

Et puis il se revendique absolument pas gothique, tout ce qui est sombre, mélancolique, profond etc etc n'est pas l'apanage des goths non plus ils ont pas inventés le Noir ni le "sombre" il me semble...


----------



## judikael (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour Beau VAMPIRE,
Pourrai-tu m'éclairer de ton expérience dans Freeway ? :

Pourquoi donc, les navigateurs me laissent des blanc autour de mes pages, alors que je suis en 600x800. D'accord, mon écran est en 1024x768 (19") mais l'on m'a créé un site précédent avec Namo qui ne me laissait pas du blanc autour de ma page et pourtant avec des mêmes pages en 600x800. ? 
Quelle chose simple m'échappe ? 
Merci de me répondre si tu peux
Amicalement :


----------



## momo-fr (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai refondu mon site perso (bricolages, liens, galerie de photos des repas MacFr/Macbi/Macgé sur Bordeaux) avec Rapidweaver et un couche de bricolage CSS...

C'est *par ici...*


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Mai 2005)

Hahaaaa, tadaaaaaaAA!   
Oyez oyez braves gens! Voici un petit link sur mon nouveau bébé en gestation (bon, mon site hein...) mais heuuu, c'est idiot, je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment. C'est un genre de teaser... Mais le résultat, est un gros projet qui me prend pas mal de temps... pas encore dispo online pour le moment. Mais en attendant, zieutez juste le link, et zou dans vos bookmarks...       :love:  :love:   

Et... ha ben oui, le link... www.poupi.com  :love:  :love:


----------



## rhopalies (9 Mai 2005)

excellente ton illus 
j'ai hate de voir la suite.

allez au boulot !


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Mai 2005)

cool !!!!  

la suite !!!!
la suite !!!!


----------



## benao (9 Mai 2005)

je dirais meme plus : COOL!!!
ca a meme l'air d'etre du phootek pur jus!


----------



## madlen (10 Mai 2005)

Taïoooo TaïooOooo, 

Je me rejouis de voir la suite


----------



## bolognaise (10 Mai 2005)

site agréable, sobre et élégant.
Bravo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2005)

plutôt sympa ton site Momo

Quel thème Rapid Weaver as tu utilisé  ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2005)

Merci pour vos avis, le thème est "blog basic" revisité par mes soins. Il reste un soucis avec certaines pages "album photos" sous IE PC, je crois que la dernière version corrige ce défaut, je vais regarder les CSS pour voir ce qu'il y a à faire.


----------



## nikolo (12 Mai 2005)

c'est frais et agreable à parcourir.

Sinon je trouve que tu roules trop vite sur autoroute  même si tu n'es pas au volant


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2005)

J'hésite à acheter RapidWeaver... J'ai la version démo et ça me parait vraiment pas mal ! 

Une petite question : comment as-tu fait pour modifier un thème déjà existant ? C'est facile ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite à acheter RapidWeaver... J'ai la version démo et ça me parait vraiment pas mal !
> Une petite question : comment as-tu fait pour modifier un thème déjà existant ? C'est facile ?


Pour modifier un thème il faut déjà en "sortir" un du soft (avec la commande "afficher le contenu du paquet" que tu obtiens en sélectionnant le soft et avec control + click)

Là tu vas aller dans Contents->Resources->Install, tu trouveras là tous les thèmes utilisé par le soft.

Tu sélectionnes celui qui va te servir de base et tu le fait glisser sur le bureau.

Par la suite tu refais la manip pour afficher le contenu du paquet de ton thème et tu trouveras encore un Content, dedans se trouve tous les fichiers du thème en fait, dossier images, fichier CSS (et CSS print), fichier javascript, un fichier .png qui affiche le thème en vignette dans le soft.

Moi j'ouvre le ficher index.html de ce dossier "content" avec Dreamweaver et je bricole les feuilles de styles, couleurs, typo, les paramètres du body et j'enregistre. Ensuite je modifie les fichiers images du header, footer... etc, tu peux en rajouter dans les différentes Div qui composent le squelette de la page (c'est ce que j'ai fait).

Une fois le thème finalisé tu le renommes et tu le place dans le dossier de la bibliothèque de ton profil dans "Application Support" -> "Rapidweaver", il va apparaître à l'ouverture de Rapidweaver et tu vas pouvoir l'utiliser.

Fastoche.... enfin presque.


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Mai 2005)

Ouah he,merci pour ces chouettes commentaires!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (14 Mai 2005)

je t'ai répondu en PV mais apparemment tu n'&as pas remarqué lol


----------



## Patlam (14 Mai 2005)

Un site qui va avoir quoi comme sujet.............?


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Mai 2005)

Illustrations... je vais arrêter Phootek.com parce que ça me prend la tête, et je ne peux pas m'y consacrer à fond. 
Poupi.com --> Fond d'écrans, cartes de voeux virtuelles, et panel de mes illustrations... vouala...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, 


Mon site personnel étant pratiquement finalisé, je me permets de poster dans ce forum pour connaître votre avis. Idées, conseils et critiques constructives demandés !

Cet homepage a été réalisée avec Rapid Weaver avec utilisation de plusieurs thèmes, et légère modification des feuilles de style.

Quelques Javascripts, "combinaison DHTML" (JS + CSS) et  fichier Flash viennent compléter le template.

Merci à tous


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2005)

j'aime bien le style bien qu'il fasse vraiment trop typé rapidweaver.

Mais pourquoi ecris tu en anglais. T'es un français de 29 ans habitant la cote d'azur alors ecris plutot en Français puis met un lien pour passer au site en anglais ou inversement.

ps : tu l'as trouvé ou ton wall Hed Kandi by Jason Brooks car pour moi Hed Kandi c'est un musicien/chanteur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2005)

Merci de tes remarques Nikolo.  J'écris en Anglais car j'ai eu la chance de vivre aux Etats Unis et que la plupart de mes buddies sont Anglophones. Et paradoxalement je t'avoue que j'ai quelques difficultés a écrire dans la langue de Molière. Manque d'inspiration sans doute   
Jason Brooks est le graphiste qui a designé les pochettes des compilations Hed Kandi (regroupant donc  des artistes divers). Tu peux trouver l'ensemble des wallpapers ici


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Mai 2005)

Effectivement y'a du nouveau depuis que j'y avais jeté un coup d'oeil .
C'est super beau comme site  ( j'aime beaucoup le design épuré de Rapid Weaver).

Sinon, on se retrouve bien dans les rubriques, la présentation est claire. Pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas dans le métier, je trouve ca super. :love:

Par contre, une critique ( je chipotte ) mais je pense que ca vient plutot de moi: je trouve qu'on ne sait aps trop a qui s'adresse ce site. Tu présentes tes amis, tes desktop, .... et parallèlement ton CV et des présentations de ton travail free-lance.
Je sais pas trop, j'aurais tendance a faire deux sites: un pour les potes, et un pour le boulot... ( mais je dis ca parce que c'est un problème que je me pose, récurrent dans les sites que je m'amuse a faire  )


----------



## shalkys (11 Juin 2005)

Hé de quel droit tu t'approprie ma création !!
Poupi c'est la peluche que tu vois dans mon avatar (pipou c'est le petit à coté !) 
(ça vient de l'épisode de malcome ou le gosse fait puopipoupi puopipou pour séduire sa nounou ! )

Bon ça va que c'est super bien fait et qu'on demande la suite  
L'honneur est sauf 

Bonne continuation


----------



## hunjord (11 Juin 2005)

Excellent
N'hesties pas à nous faire part des updates !


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Juin 2005)

Merci merci! 
ça donne juste beaucoup de boulot... Mais ça viendra...


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Juin 2005)

Pomme + D


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Illustrations... je vais arrêter Phootek.com parce que ça me prend la tête, et je ne peux pas m'y consacrer à fond.
> Poupi.com --> Fond d'écrans, cartes de voeux virtuelles, et panel de mes illustrations... vouala...



Salut collègue...   Tu vas aussi demander de changer ton pseudo sur les forums?  On attend la suite.


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Juin 2005)

Hehe Truk2oof! 
Pour Webo, tcheu, c'est une bonne idée, je n'y avais pas pensé!      Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2005)

merci pinkturtle   
en effet, tu as raison, je vais suivre ton conseil en créant un site à part.
Je te retourne le compliment pour ton blog, j'aime beaucoup, c'est tès intéressant


----------



## aurelienk (19 Juin 2005)

Roooh le header de ton site c'est la tour CN de Toronto, j'y étais y'a 2 semaines  Pratique Pratique d'être en stage au Quebec


----------



## Cerbere666 (19 Juin 2005)

Joli site   
Jolies Amies   
Mais comme celà a déjà été dit, il est dommage que ton site ne soit pas en français .
Ce qui serait bien c'est : ou tu le traduit, ou tu mets un lien vars un traducteur automatique sur tes pages .
Sinon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2005)

j'ai utilisé rapid weaver uniquement pour le "template" (modèle). 
Ensuite, j'ai modifié avec Dreamweaver MX qui comporte une option WYSIWYG, très pratique pour l'insertion de liens,  médias Flash,  ou modification des feuilles de style.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2005)

tu peux trouver + de thèmes sur ces sites: 

http://geeksuit.com/rw_themes.php 

http://www.benchdesign.com/ 

http://www.newendingstudios.com/templates.shtml 

http://www.rapidweaverthemes.com/ 

http://blueballdesign.com/ 

Attention: certains sont payants, et ne sont pas tous compatibles avec la version 3.1.1.

Tu peux également en trouver sur le forum de rapid weaver.

bonne chance


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Hello WOA, 

Très bien ton nouveau site  
C'est très clean, simple à surfer
du bon boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup Madlen, je te retourne le compliment 
Ton site est classe, sobre, simple, et efficace..bref, je suis fan de ce que tu fais   
Tu es un remarquable concepteur multimédia


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juillet 2005)

J'ai acheté la dernière version de Rapidweaver, bien plus "utilisable" elle donne un peu plus la main pour améliorer le contenu, du coup le *tutoriel* que je donne en téléchargement en à pris un coup (version 3.1 seulement) mais je vais faire un nouveau doc sur les nouveautés de la dernière version (3.1.2).


----------



## double-clic (2 Août 2005)

Hello 

Je soumets à la communauté Mac mon tout récent site que j'ai crée pour 'fêter' mon passage aux 30 ans manière de ne pas oublier mon passé et d'appréhender un futur qui arrive trop vite. Tout ça pour dire que j'ai envi de profiter du temps présent!!

A l'époque, tout a été conçu sur PC [je viens de switcher il y a un mois environ..] et forcemment les premières mises à jour ne sont pas évidentes. Je laisse donc l'affichage tel quel [1024x768]. Il reste encore des coquilles mais je ne pourrais que m'améliorer.

J'adore échanger alors si vous avez deux minutes, dites-moi tout ce qu'il vous passe par l'esprit, le bon comme le moins bon, les choses à améliorer, ce qui ne va pas du tout etc..

Bonne visite et merci! 

http://chezfranck.neuf.fr


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2005)

Afin de limiter la création de nouveaux sujets où chacun pointe l'avénement au sommet de sa glorie du web par la création de son site perso, j'ai idée de regrouper les sujets ici afin de clarifier un peu la situation, merci d'en faire de même !! 

_allez, faites nous voir de quoi vous êtes capable !!_


----------



## double-clic (3 Août 2005)

Hein??


----------



## double-clic (4 Août 2005)

Soit vous êtes timides, soit j'ai pas de chance..


----------



## jean-lou (4 Août 2005)

Je sais pas si c'est ici que je dois poster, mais j'ai pas trop compris, c'est ce sujet qui devient le sujet pour toutes nos créations, et les demandes de commentaires ou faut il aller autre part????

Bon je suis sur Firefox et ton site s'affiche très bien, pas remarqué de problèmes.

Ton site est vraiment bien, j'ai vraiment ris, mais la meilleure partie est sans conteste, la partie qui suis je. Les photos sont très biens et cliquer sur les mots en même temps que la lecture s'avère mythique!!!

Dans la partie Top Gun, c'est marrant mais c'est peu relou de pencher sa tête pour pouvoir lire.

Beaucoup ris, bon site, j'espère en faire un dans le genre un de ces quatres matins (avant d'avoir trente ans si possible)

Sur ce, Vive Airbus, Vive Toulouse   

JEanlOu


----------



## double-clic (4 Août 2005)

Je pense que ce topic est reservé aux *créations de sites* simplement, faudra le faire confirmer par le modérateur.

En tout cas merci Jean-Lou pour ton retour, c'est vachement encourageant pour la suite!

;]


----------



## Emma Laroche (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

ma galerie de photographies commence à s'enrichir : nus masculins, scènes de la vie quotidienne, portrait, paysage, architecture, macro, autoportrait, humour et autres encore.

Je vous invite à aller consulter cette galerie, si vous en avez le temps : 

www.zyeuter.com/Onetouch

J'en profite pour remercier Renaud Verdière, d'avoir été mon modèle, patient et déterminé.

Merci à toi, nous nous inspirés l'un et l'autre.


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Août 2005)

Félicitations pour ce site. 

Les photos sont très belles.  
Il se serait peut-être intéréssant de rajouter une fonction où l'on peut choisisr le nopmbre d'images à afficher par pages.

Bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2005)

il serait aussi temps de ne plus ouvrir des sujets comme ça tout le temps sans regarder si le modérateur n'a pas prévu un petit sujet...


----------



## Emma Laroche (7 Août 2005)

" Afin de limiter la création de nouveaux sujets où chacun pointe l'avénement au sommet de sa glorie du web par la création de son site perso "

Je trouve cette remarque assez réductrice quant aux intentions de chacun, mais ceci n'engage que moi.

Mon premier Mac m'a été offert par Renaud Verdière, et j'ai poursuivi la photographie du mieux que j'ai pu. Il voulait la qualité pour moi, ce qu'il y a de meilleur. 

Don contre don.

Une exposition, une publication, tout est modeste dans ce que j'ai réalisé.

Pardonnez d'avance d'avoir ouvert un sujet là où il ne le fallait pas.

Mais point d'avènement pour moi "au sommet de la gloire du web et autre création de site perso."


----------



## hawkins (12 Août 2005)

http://knittel.regis.free.fr


z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Paul (12 Août 2005)

Bon ben je fais ma petite pub aussi alors... 

Annuaire Apple 
N'hésitez pas à dire ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Août 2005)

Et voilà, après quelques prises de têtes et pas mal de réflexions sur la création de mon site, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution! Le truc tout con, tout simple... un portfolio, pas de texte, juste mes illustrations, croquis, et bientôt, mes photos...   
Bon, je remets le lien:

www.poupi.com 

Ouf, suis content d'en arriver là moi...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, après quelques prises de têtes et pas mal de réflections sur la création de mon site, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution! Le truc tout con, tout simple... un portfolio, pas de texte, juste mes illustrations, croquis, et bientôt, mes photos...
> Bon, je remets le lien:
> 
> www.poupi.com
> ...



excellent


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Août 2005)

Ufopsi.com (anglais) 
Il y a des articles, des fonds, des images pour Sony Ericsson, des pdf et puis les livres, les DVDs,...  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

Hello macgéen(ennes)

Je viens de mettre mon nouveau site en ligne (version beta)
J'attend avec impatience vos remarques et suggestions.

www.ldcreative.ch

a+
Lenny


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

sympa mais alors qu'elles sont petites les polices ! quasi illisible pour moi :rateau:


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

c'est vrais?! pourtant je la trouve très net.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

Oui pour les sous-titres j'ai de la peine, par exemple dans contact je lis à peine ton adresse (gland ça s'invente pas ! )


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour les sous-titres j'ai de la peine, par exemple dans contact je lis à peine ton adresse (gland ça s'invente pas ! )



Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, des qu'il y a des minuscules c'est moins lisible, c'est vrai...
Pis pour "Gland" chuuut    
m'enfin c'est pratique car je suis entre lausanne et genève et à côté de l'autoroute


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

baa, nous on est en 1600/1024 et 1280/1024...
je sais, c'est a cause de mes nouveau verre de contacts   :love: 

merci a vous!


----------



## r0rk4l (17 Août 2005)

J'aimbe beaucoup le site, on voit qu'il y a une recherche dessous...La musique est fort agréable, mais c'est vrai que les polices sont parfois un peu petites


----------



## alan.a (17 Août 2005)

En 1400 x 1050 ça passe, mais il faut se concentrer.

Je ne pense pas que le pb viennent de la taille de la police, mais plutot de la typo.
Elle est assez carré avec des petits espaces, du coup, visuellement les signes se melangent assez facilement.


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En 1400 x 1050 ça passe, mais il faut se concentrer.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le pb viennent de la taille de la police, mais plutot de la typo.
> Elle est assez carré avec des petits espaces, du coup, visuellement les signes se melangent assez facilement.



ouais, c'est le problème de beaucoup de typo bitmap > mais au moi c'est net.
car les autres fonte on vite tendance à devenire flou dans flash.


----------



## mxmac (18 Août 2005)

heu t'as le debug autorisé parce qu'il passe sont temps a me demander ou s'exectute flash mx... qui est sur ma machine... c'est gavant.... ... j'irais le revoir quand tu auras corrigé ça.... sinon ça a l'aire


----------



## Lived Eht (18 Août 2005)

http://www.guitardream.tk

Un site sur la guitare, pas encore terminé. on est en train de le développer avec un pote. Avec de beaux projets en cours , je pense que ca va devenir mon plus gros site quand il sera fini, mon but est de rendre le tout le plus intéractif possible. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas très intégré, mais ça vient.


http://www.insidehateweb.tk

Site sur mon groupe de music, principalement rock. On est sur Nyon (Suisse), si vous voulez venir nous voir une fois en concert, contactez-moi!


http://www.3m05.tk

Mon premier site que j'ai fait, celui-ci était pour ma classe.


Si jamais vous trouvez la vitesse de navigation pas assez rapide, c'est parce que j'héberge les site sur mon ordinateur, et ces foutu connexions suisses dépassent pas les 200 kbps en upload  


Dites moi ce que vous en pensez, ca me ferait plaisir d'avoir quelques avis!


----------



## mxmac (18 Août 2005)

ouép... alèm tu vas encore dire que je suis lourdingue !!! mais ce que je n'aime pas dans ce genre de thread a tout faire c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dialogue avec la personne qui met son site a voir, du coup ça donne pas envie et on se retrouve avec des gens qui profite pour proposer dans le tas des sites de pubs et autres... bref c'est plus sympa quand les gens ouvrent une sujet par site.... ... mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## madlen (18 Août 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> heu t'as le debug autorisé parce qu'il passe sont temps a me demander ou s'exectute flash mx... qui est sur ma machine... c'est gavant.... ... j'irais le revoir quand tu auras corrigé ça.... sinon ça a l'aire



arf > merci


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (18 Août 2005)

Beau travail!   Je trouve le corps des polices trop petit, mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas une aigle.


----------



## doctor maybe (18 Août 2005)

j'aurais bien voulu savoir avec quel(s) logiciel(s)vous avez crés vos sites web??

sympas pour la reponse a plus!


----------



## double-clic (18 Août 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> ouép... alèm tu vas encore dire que je suis lourdingue !!! mais ce que je n'aime pas dans ce genre de thread a tout faire c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dialogue avec la personne qui met son site a voir, du coup ça donne pas envie et on se retrouve avec des gens qui profite pour proposer dans le tas des sites de pubs et autres... bref c'est plus sympa quand les gens ouvrent une sujet par site.... ... mais ce n'est que mon avis...



Avis que je partage!

+1


----------



## Lived Eht (19 Août 2005)

Je crée mes site avec un éditeur texte normal.
Pas besoin de grand chose pour faire du php.

J'utilise uniquement Photoshop pour les images comme logiciel annexe, rien de plus.


----------



## doctor maybe (19 Août 2005)

mais il n'y a pas l'equivalent de dreamweaver ou plus basic frontpage?? sur mac??


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> mais il n'y a pas l'equivalent de dreamweaver ou plus basic frontpage?? sur mac??




ben y a DreamWeaver.........
ou NVU...pour le cote gratuit.....
ou goLive....


----------



## doctor maybe (19 Août 2005)

NVU a pas l'aire mal!!je m'y essaye! a plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> NVU a pas l'aire mal!!je m'y essaye! a plus



De rien, je le trouve pas mal, il est surtout tres simple....(en plus d'etre gratuit...)
je m'en suis pas mal servit pour le site que tu trouveras en cliquant sur l'anneau ci-dessous...


----------



## doctor maybe (21 Août 2005)

simple mais efficace !! bonne continuation


----------



## ZePoupi (22 Août 2005)

Ayé, bon, petite mise à jour effectuée sur mon site... Je commence dès à présent à faire un blog BD avec un de mes personnages favoris, un ours (c'est un autoportrait en fait... 
Je vous laisse découvrir çà juste ici: 
www.poupi.com 

ça va me prendre des plombes, mais j'aimerais bien arriver à sortir régulièrement des trucs sur ce blog...


----------



## maestric (22 Août 2005)

Votre avis ? 
http://maestric.com ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> simple mais efficace !! bonne continuation




Merci!...


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

pour ma part : 

http://www.apple-expo.info
Le site communautaire de l'Expo. Aussi le site officiel des photos PowerBook Guillaume Gete

http://www.gete.net
Justement, puisqu'on parle du plus mégalo de la CMF, j'ai refais son logo et l'interface de son site il y a un an

http://www.powerbook-fr.com
LE site francophone sur les PowerBook et les iBook. J'ai refais l'interface il y a deux. C'était la version 2.

http://www.taho.info
Mon site perso, tout simplement. C'est là qu'est né Le Mac existe

http://www.pomme-grenette.org
Le Club Mac de Grenoble, qui est aussi un site de news. Bientôt Le Mac existe y sera aussi ! Le logo (voir avatar) est de moi

http://www.creartgraphie.free.fr
Le site d'une infographiste. Mise en page uniquement. Regardez au passage le tarot, il vaut le détour !

http://www.chezdomi.free.fr
Le site du bar des mes ex beaux-parents. Pas mis à jour depuis une éternité... 

C'est tout pour l'instant !


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

maestric a dit:
			
		

> Votre avis ?
> http://maestric.com ​


L'interface est très sympa, très agréable !


----------



## dwen (23 Août 2005)

hello,
bon il est encore (éternellement) en chantier... Mais bon je vous propose mon site http://dwen.free.fr 
ce site est né tout simplement suite à mon switch (il y a un peu plus d'un an de pc à mac). Après 15 ans de PC je passe sous mac et là, ben ça a été un peu galère pour trouver des site consacré aux mac (notez je débutais et savais pas trop ce qui était important de connaître). Du coup je cherche et je trouve pas mal de sites consacrés au monde d'apple. Je décide de mettre tous mes liens sur mon blog pour les récupérer quand je suis au boulot ou chez des amis...
voili voilà l'histoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2005)

Ma homepage réalisée avec Rapid Weaver et Dreamweaver MX, validée XHTML / CSS, et illisible sur IE6  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (23 Août 2005)

dwen a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> bon il est encore (éternellement) en chantier... Mais bon je vous propose mon site http://dwen.free.fr
> ce site est né tout simplement suite à mon switch (il y a un peu plus d'un an de pc à mac). Après 15 ans de PC je passe sous mac et là, ben ça a été un peu galère pour trouver des site consacré aux mac (notez je débutais et savais pas trop ce qui était important de connaître). Du coup je cherche et je trouve pas mal de sites consacrés au monde d'apple. Je décide de mettre tous mes liens sur mon blog pour les récupérer quand je suis au boulot ou chez des amis...
> voili voilà l'histoire



Bon courage, y'a beaucoup, beaucoup de sites Macs... Mais bonne idée !



			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> Ma homepage réalisée avec Rapid Weaver et Dreamweaver MX, validée XHTML / CSS, et illisible sur IE6  :mouais:



L'interface est sympa et agréable et y'a du contenu, très bien ! Il fait des bons trucs en fait RapidWeaver... Mais un poil trop en naglais à mon gout pour un site français...


----------



## chupastar (23 Août 2005)

Voilà ma homepage à moi:

http://www.picsmaker.net

Bonne visite!


----------



## maestric (24 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'interface est très sympa, très agréable !


merci ! 

Je trouve qu'il manque un peu d'ergonomie : ex : le menu tout en bas de la liste des galeries photos, c'est pas top. Mais en haut ça serait pas joli joli. Pour l'instant je laisse comme ça, donc !


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2005)

Mes galeries photos sont *par ici...* et ma page web *par là...*


----------



## mikarock (30 Août 2005)

Montrez nous de quoi vous êtes capable:

Mon mien à moi: http://jt4u.net ou  http://parlonsen.net

Toute critiques est le bienvenue

note: un jeu d'echec en reseau arrivera tres prochainement


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Montrez nous de quoi vous êtes capable:
> 
> Mon mien à moi: http://jt4u.net ou  http://parlonsen.net
> 
> ...




Ahem, ça t'arrive de regarder les sujets punaisés sur l'index de ce forum ?


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

réponse : je ne crois pas.


----------



## mikarock (31 Août 2005)

Scuse je vais poster dans le bon 

Si un modérateur veut bien supprimer ce topic please


----------



## mikarock (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, mon site: http://jt4U.net ou http://parlonsen.net

C'est un site qui propose bon nombre d'outils sympa (du module de création de bds, au pendu qu'on peut envoyer à un ami en passant par le jeu de plateforme ou le module monsieur patate...)

Un jeu d'échecs en réseau fera bientôt son apparition (en fin de développement)

Note: toute critique elle la bienvenu

Si vous souhaitez vous joindre à l'équipe, vous êtes le bienvenue

[EDIT] Faudrait supprimer mes messages déplacés, celui la suffit


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

eh oh... pas que ça à faire... et la sieste alors ?!!


----------



## mikarock (1 Septembre 2005)

Vous pouvez désormais jouer aux echecs (à deux devant l'ordi, ou par email via des alertes )

L'adesse du jeu d'echec : http://jt4u.net/parlonsen/?pg=gd&file=echec&new=1


----------



## madmojito (2 Septembre 2005)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite je modifie les fichiers images du header, footer... etc,



Peux-tu être plus précis là-dessus ? Comment exactement changes-tu l'image, et en particulier, comment est-ce que tu ajustes la taille d'une image pour qu'elle remplace une image du header sous RapidWeaver ?



			
				momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> tu peux en rajouter dans les différentes Div qui composent le squelette de la page (c'est ce que j'ai fait).



C'est quoi un "Div" ?



			
				momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche.... enfin presque.


Ton manuel est vraiment super ! Félicitations !!!     

Si ce n'est pas trop abuser (car ce que tu as fait est déjà énorme), ça serait chouette de rajouter un petit topo sur comment tu modifies un thème (je pense surtout à la modification de l'image, par exemple dans le thème "Flancrest Pacific", car si un néophyte peut personnaliser un unique truc, ça serait en remplaçant la photo par défaut, par une photo personnelle).

Encore bravo. RapidWeaver est vraiment un logiciel génial pour tous ceux qui ne comprennent rien à l'informatique, mais veulent quand même essayer de se faire leur propre site.


----------



## serguei24 (2 Septembre 2005)

Mon chtit site, il est pas encore tout a fait fini (ya le module musical à developper) mais il est tout ouveau, alors si quelqu'un aime ou deteste,dites-le

www.sergueitchepikdesign.euro.tm , ca c'est le lien

Serguei


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2005)

il y a un sujet pour ça...


----------



## mxmac (2 Septembre 2005)

serguei24 a dit:
			
		

> Mon chtit site, il est pas encore tout a fait fini (ya le module musical à developper) mais il est tout ouveau, alors si quelqu'un aime ou deteste,dites-le
> 
> www.sergueitchepikdesign.euro.tm , ca c'est le lien
> 
> Serguei



c'est drole ça me fait penser a des template.... 

sinon ou est l'interet d'utiliser flash si c'est pour faire des popups ????


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu être plus précis là-dessus ? Comment exactement changes-tu l'image, et en particulier, comment est-ce que tu ajustes la taille d'une image pour qu'elle remplace une image du header sous RapidWeaver ?


Une fois le thème dupliqué (ou copié) depuis les éléments contenu dans le soft (je vais le faire le tuto... mais là j'ai un peu d'autres choses au feu tu vois...), tu vas ouvrir le contenu (afficher le contenu du paquet) du fichier avec l'extension ".rwtheme", tu verras que dans le dossier "content" il y a un dossier "images".

Dans ce dernier tu trouveras les fichiers qui habillent le thème. Tu ouvres le fichier à modifier (header_bg.jpg, sidebar_bg.png, footer_bg.png) avec Photoshop ou ImageReady (ou autre chose).

Une fois ouvert tu as donc les dimensions du fichier, tu colles ton visuel et tu l'adaptes (penser à mettre un coup de sharpness à la fin) et tu le sauvegardes au même format (avec le même nom bien sûr, je te conseille ImageReady ou CG pour cela).

Ensuite il te reste à voir si tu souhaites avoir un prévisu ou pas de ton thème (à réaliser aussi avec Toshop) et à renommer ton thème (nom court sans accent), modifier un fichier qui se nomme "Theme.plist" et qui valide le nom et la version dans le soft.

Ce fichier est à modifier dans sa partie basse (avec un éditeur style BBEdit), voici la fin du listing :

```
<key>RWThemeAuthor</key>
	<string>Daniel Counsell</string>
	<key>RWThemeCapabilities</key>
	<dict>
		<key>RWSupportsPathTo</key>
		<true/>
		<key>RWSupportsToolbarRelTag</key>
		<true/>
	</dict>
	<key>RWThemeImage</key>
	<string>preview.png</string>
	<key>RWThemeName</key>
	<string>Blog Green</string>
	<key>RWThemeShortName</key>
	<string>bloggreen</string>
	<key>RWVersion</key>
	<integer>4</integer>
</dict>
</plist>
```
Tu vas trouver une info sur l'auteur, et vers la fin après "<key>RWThemeName</key>" tu mets entre les balises <string> le nom de ton thème. idem pour le "ShortName"... as tu bien suivi... 

Bref ceci fait tu sauves tout ça, tu places comme indiqué dans le bon dossier "support application" de ta bibliothèque et tu ouvres Rapidweaver, tu y verra ton thème modifié.  

Sinon tu me contactes par MP et je te fais ton affaire... ok ? :mouais:


----------



## madmojito (2 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Momo. Voilà un défi maousse...      

Je me mets au boulot...


----------



## Applecherry (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et félicitations pour vos créations...je viens ajouter ma maigre pierre à l'édifice bien que mon site (je ne sais pas si je peux appeller ca comme ça) ne soit pas fini...je rame carrément sur dreamweaver....bref je vous demanderai donc d'être indulgents, ce site étant mon premier pas dans le monde du php/ftp/html etc...

voili voilou   =================>ici 

et si vous avez des idées ou des conseils, n'hésitez pas !!!


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup Momo. Voilà un défi maousse...
> Je me mets au boulot...


Tu vas en avoir, tiens regarde ce petit site que je viens de terminer, toujours Rapidweaver et un thème personnalisé : c'est par ici...


----------



## madmojito (4 Septembre 2005)

Superbe ! Mais il n'y a pas que la technique dans cette affaire, il y a aussi un maîtrise du graphisme et un don pour la photographie...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2005)

Je peux te dire que je viens de galérer pour modifier les listes CSS du menu, et surtout que tout fonctionne sous IE PC et Mac (le plus dur), Firefox, Opéra et safari... mais ça y est, tu as une navigation avec puces et mini dégradé de soutien...


----------



## mikarock (6 Septembre 2005)

Je suis un peu deçu du manque d'homogénéité 

Je m'attendais à naviguer dans osX pour atteindre tes contenus, et en fait ce n'est qu'un portail vers des pages aux templates hétérogène 

SInon, j'ai pas compris ce qu'etait ce fameux tpe (projet avec une terre, l'orbite...)


----------



## Applecherry (6 Septembre 2005)

je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur le point de vue de l'homogénéité mais le problème c'est que je ne vois pas comment par exemple créer une gallerie photo a l'aspect mac os x (idem pour un forum) 
c'est un site fait en 4 jours avec un copain et c'est vrai qu'il est très inabouti

le tpe pour répondre à ta question est un travail pratique encadré, une sorte d'exposé qu'on doit présenter à la fin de la première et nous avions donc choisi le sujet ariane 5 et le corps humain en microgravité
cependant visiblement on ne peut pas le lire dans safari je ne sas pour quelle raison mais mes amis y arrivent depuis leur pcs...

sur ce je vais dormie, j'ai TP de chimie demain matin  bonne nuit a tous!


----------



## mikarock (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour la galerie photo, tu pourrais utiliser l'interface de iPhoto en mettant les miniatures cliquables pour voir l'image en grand

Pour le forum, tu peux utiliser soit mail avec en haut les titres et en bas le détail du post,
ou le mettre dans safari 

Je te dis bon courage


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le courage de faire un site au grand désespoir de mon gamin qui, lui, fait le sien. (Il a bien quelques liens qui patinent, mais...   ).

En attendant sa prochaine version (et peut-être un jour mon site à moi   ), je vous le confie   :
*
Le site de Mathieu à défaut de celui de luc
*


----------



## madmojito (8 Septembre 2005)

Après pas mal d'heures d'essais en tous genres (et l'échec de ma tentative de personnalisation du site), je me retrouve avec de nouvelles questions plutôt que des réponses...  

Au moins les questions (et surtout les réponses) pourront être utiles à tous...     

- Comment fais-tu pour mettre du texte le long d'une photographie ? Moi ça ne marche pas : il n'y a qu'une ligne en bas qui s'affiche à côté de la photo, et le reste du texte passe en dessous...

- Comment justifier ton texte à gauche ET à droite ? J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible (sauf à faire de la programmation) sous RapidWeaver... (sauf à importer un texte mis en forme sous Word, mais il est apparemment déconseillé de faire ça si on veut éviter les incompatibilités sous d'autres logiciels)

- Comment fais-tu pour créer facilement un livre d'or ? (les indications de RapidWeaver me paraissent obscures et ne font que renvoyer vers un autre site...)

- Comment fais-tu pour créer une liste (avec de petits points noirs à chaque début de ligne) ?

Merci...


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> - Comment fais-tu pour mettre du texte le long d'une photographie ? Moi ça ne marche pas : il n'y a qu'une ligne en bas qui s'affiche à côté de la photo, et le reste du texte passe en dessous...


Tu utilises la dernière version ? Si oui tu as maintenant des attributs html dans le menu "Format" avec la possibilité de mettre une classe CSS aux images "left" ou right", ces classes font chasser le texte à côté de la photo. Attention il faut "sélectionner" la photo en glissant la souris dessus et l'effet n'apparaît qu'en prévisualisant la page, pas en mode édition.
Si c'est la version 3.1.1 ou inférieure tu n'as pas d'autre possibilitée que de passer par la page HTML de Rapidweaver et de coder direct... (mon conseil c'est de prendre cette dernière version qui est bien évoluée).



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> - Comment justifier ton texte à gauche ET à droite ? J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible (sauf à faire de la programmation) sous RapidWeaver... (sauf à importer un texte mis en forme sous Word, mais il est apparemment déconseillé de faire ça si on veut éviter les incompatibilités sous d'autres logiciels)


Là il manque la justif dans le menu format, soit tu veux tout ton site en justif et c'est la feuille de style qui va le déterminer, soit une fois de plus tu codes dans la page HTML de Rapidweaver, soit tu magouille avec le blockcote par exemple (mais on rentre dans des process CSS là).



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> - Comment fais-tu pour créer facilement un livre d'or ? (les indications de RapidWeaver me paraissent obscures et ne font que renvoyer vers un autre site...)


Le soft ne gère pas de page de livre d'or, moi j'ai intégré dans une page iFrame une page php d'une livre d'or free en kit sur le web (wagoldbook pour ne pas le citer), là aussi qeulques compétences pour installer le truc, si tu es chez Free il te faut impérativement créer un dossier vide en racine de ton espace web intitulé "sessions" (minuscules et "s" à la fin) pour que Php marche bien.



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> - Comment fais-tu pour créer une liste (avec de petits points noirs à chaque début de ligne) ?


Il n'y a pas non plus de "liste" CSS dans les possibilités du soft, je fais donc mes points avec la combinaison de touches "alt" + "@" qui te donne la puce de la typo.

Je me penche sur une doc sur l'édition des thèmes très bientôt mais elle ne sera pas finie avant mi ou fin octobre... si tu veux un coup de main pour juste te changer une image dans un thème, contactes moi en MP, je verrais ce qu'on peut faire... OK ?


----------



## madmojito (8 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses si précises et rigoureuses. Je te contacte par MP.


----------



## grumly2005 (11 Septembre 2005)

salut amis macgenerationnels ! Moi aussi je profite de mon retour dans l'équipe des dessinateurs de l'actu de la semaine de macgé pour vous proposer de visiter la dernière version de mon site avec pas mal d'illustrations nouvelles 
c'est par ici :

http://www.vincentleveque.com


tcho

vincent


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2005)

Une nouvelle série sur la pelote Basque est visible sur mes galeries, ainsi que la suite de mes aventures photographiques avec le collectif de Vues De Bordeaux.

Bonnes visites.


----------



## soget (20 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.

Réalisé avec Dreamweaver MX. Il me reste encore deux, trois bricole à améliorer.
Pour un néophyte et ce malgré des moments de grande solitude, quand rien ne va comme on le veut, je trouve le résultat fidèle à mon idée de départ. 

Merci de me donner votre avis.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2005)

Mon site à pris un coup de peinture, pour voir, pas super lisible (voulu), graphique quoi...   

C'est *par ici...*


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Octobre 2005)

Woah he, j'aime bien! ça manque juste un peu de photos pour la carte des menus. Le truc, ce serait de voir le résultat en image... enfin, c'est mon avis hein! Mais quand je vois l'image du produit fini, ça me donne encore plus envie d'acheter! Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de plats préparés par un chef!  Sinon, je trouve ton site très bien, il va à l'essentiel, et voilou!


----------



## al02 (7 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.
> 
> Merci de me donner votre avis.



Ce site me met l'eau à la bouche, bravo  :love:

Problème d'affichage : l'Almanach chevauche le texte principal :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.
> 
> ...



Bravo.  

En plus d'être un maître-queux, tu es aussi un maître-css


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.
> 
> ...



Dommage que tu ne sois pas sur PAris...

Mon site à moi


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Octobre 2005)

Ayé Fab, 
je suis allé voir ton site, et... je me demandais de quoi il parlait en fait!  Tu devrais mettre une page d'info à ton sujet (parce que Fabien Remblier, moi, je ne connais pas!) :rose: Et pour ton blog, il y a peut-être le choix des couleurs... les links de commentaires en gris sombre sur fond noir, c'est pas très lisible!  Voilà! Ben on attend de voir la suite alors! :love:


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2005)

Un ptit site r&#233;alis&#233; par mes soins pour un groupe dijonnais qui monte et qui m&#233;rite qu'on s'attarde sur son album 

Une petite radio blog, une galerie photos en flash (merci simple viewer), un ptit forum, un livre d'or, je suis pas m&#233;content du r&#233;sultat vu que je suis un ptit webmestre bidouilleur, mon m&#233;tier &#233;tant plut&#244;t le print :rose:  

http://labricole.fr/


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2005)

Je commence à vider mon grenier des anciens thèmes Rapidweaver que j'ai créé. Ils seront dispo sous licence Creative Commons pour vos sites persos (si ils vous intéressent bien sûrs ).

Pour l'instant il n'y en a qu'un... par ici.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2005)

J'ai fait une petite mise &#224; jour sur mes galeries, question de mettre les choses au carr&#233;...


----------



## al02 (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

je vous pr&#233;sente &#233;galement mon site perso :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/memoires-du-chaunois/

Pour faite ce site, j'ai scann&#233; nombre de documents d'histoire locale, emprunt&#233;s ou achet&#233;s sur les brocantes ou chez des bouquinistes. :love: 

De fait, les textes pr&#233;sent&#233;s ne sont pas de moi, je me suis content&#233; de les recopier et de les mettre en forme gr&#226;ce &#224; AppleWorks 5, puis j'en ai fait une version PDF et une version HTML.  

Cela a repr&#233;sent&#233; beaucoup de travail. La pr&#233;sentation vaut ce quelle vaut, car je n'ai pas utilis&#233; de CSS.  

A vous de juger  le contenu et le contenant  ! 

PS : j'utilise  le *Composer* de Netscape


----------



## soget (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous...  

al02 peux-tu me dire avec quel navigateur a tu visité le site ???

Fab'Fab oui vraiment dommage...


----------



## al02 (13 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous...
> 
> al02 peux-tu me dire avec quel navigateur a tu visité le site ???
> 
> Fab'Fab oui vraiment dommage...



Avec Camino et Firefox


----------



## soget (14 Octobre 2005)

Bizarre, bizarre...:hein: 

Chez moi ça marche et là aussi...  

http://browsershots.org/website/409921/

Si quelqu'un à une idée.


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, bizarre...:hein:
> 
> Chez moi ça marche et là aussi...
> 
> ...



Chez moi, sous OSX 10.2.3 avec  I.E 6, Camino, Safari, Firefox, Netscape :
il y a chevauchement !!

Par contre, sous Classic 9.2.2 et I.E 5 c'est OK !!

Qu'y comprendre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.
> 
> Merci de me donner votre avis.




C'est classe, sobre et fait avec goût, bravo


----------



## Lagrasse11 (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjours voici le lien de mon blog consacré à la photographie, http://ibgfolio.oldiblog.com et voivi le lien de mon forum consacré à l'image et plus particulièrement à la photographie http://wwww.passionphoto.fr.tc si vous souhaitez partager votre passion avec nous...
Merci et à bientôt...


----------



## Paradise (18 Octobre 2005)

j adore les pubs sur ce site.....


----------



## soget (20 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ce site me met l'eau à la bouche, bravo  :love:
> 
> Problème d'affichage : l'Almanach chevauche le texte principal :



Salut al02,

J'ai réalisé quelques modif, peux-tu me dire si çà passe chez toi ? http://stephane.oget.free.fr/Untitled-9.html  

Par avance un grand merci.


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Salut al02,
> 
> J'ai réalisé quelques modif, peux-tu me dire si çà passe chez toi ? http://stephane.oget.free.fr/Untitled-9.html
> 
> Par avance un grand merci.



Cette fois-ci, c'est O.K. la preuve :


----------



## KlowbA (20 Octobre 2005)

Les miens les miens:

Mon club de VTT:
http://www.roue-libre-evasion.com

Ma boite, mais y'a encore pas mal de boulot à faire dessus:
http://www.c-cmi.fr

:king: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## KlowbA (20 Octobre 2005)

Je sais, je vends pas de mac, mais y'a pas assez de marge sur ce matos !


----------



## soget (20 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois-ci, c'est O.K. la preuve :


 Un grand merci.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Les miens les miens:
> 
> Mon club de VTT:
> http://www.roue-libre-evasion.com



Elle est pas un peu lourde l'anim flash pour pas grand chose ?


----------



## KlowbA (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas un peu lourde l'anim flash pour pas grand chose ?



Peut etre oui, elle est surtout un peu longue !

Merci de ta remarque.:rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, sur son chemin, on croise de dr&#244;le de petits signes.
> Ce matin au march&#233;.



Attention &#224; ne pas trop multiplier les signes, tes cadrages pourraient en partir 

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je m'attelle &#224; r&#233;organiser la pr&#233;sentation de mon site qui vient de changer d'adresse : vous pouvez le trouver d&#233;sormais en tapant www.antoinedoyen.net

*Je vous invite &#224; me donner votre avis* en disant quel type de pr&#233;sentation vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez pour les photos :

la s&#233;rie des nuits blanches ou celle de la boxe tha&#239; ?

= vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez voir directement une "planche contact" et des images qui d&#233;filent dans la m&#234;me page du navigateur ou alors vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez le syst&#232;me avec les pop-up ?
*
J'attends vos commentaires !* &#233;ventuellement par mp


----------



## NightWalker (23 Octobre 2005)

Dans l'ensemble j'aime beaucoup la présentation de ton site...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> = vous préférez voir directement une "planche contact" et des images qui défilent dans la même page du navigateur ou alors vous préférez le système avec les pop-up ?
> *
> J'attends vos commentaires !* éventuellement par mp


Je préfère avec planche, comme ça on peut chosir certaines photos qu'on veut voir en grand éventuellement en pop-up, ce n'est pas très gênant pour moi.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble j'aime beaucoup la pr&#233;sentation de ton site...
> 
> 
> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re avec planche, comme &#231;a on peut chosir certaines photos qu'on veut voir en grand &#233;ventuellement en pop-up, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s g&#234;nant pour moi.



Idem, je pr&#233;f&#232;re avec planche. 
Tu peux peut-&#234;tre supprimer le nom de fichier sous les photos. Ca n'apporte pas grand chose pour le public mais &#231;a surcharge un peu. (j'ai bien not&#233; "un peu", ce n'est pas tr&#232;s grave.  )
Idem quand on regarde les photos, les noms "abscons" style: NU137-AD-069-nuitblche.JPG n'apportent rien.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

Encore une remarque Antoine,

Ton menu en haut n'est pas des plus lisible.
"reportages", "concerts", et "spectacles" mériterais de mieux ressortir.
Il suffit peut-être juste d'un espace entre ces trois rubriques ?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Encore une remarque Antoine,
> 
> Ton menu en haut n'est pas des plus lisible.
> "reportages", "concerts", et "spectacles" m&#233;riterais de mieux ressortir.
> Il suffit peut-&#234;tre juste d'un espace entre ces trois rubriques ?


Merci pour les commentaires, Paul 

Tu as tout &#224; fait raison pour le menu du haut  : j'y travaille &#233;galement.

Je crois que je vais rester sur la planche contact, ce qui ressort de la plupart des observations faites par des tierces personnes dont ma copine 

En ce qui concerne les noms de fichier, ils visent pour le moment &#224; ce qu'on puisse me faire une liste de "commande"... je mets des guillemets parce que pour le moment, &#231;a pr&#233;figure un futur site &#224; tendance "commercial" (allez hop! encore...) et comme je ne sais pas encore programmer un mode de s&#233;lection... autant laisser la r&#233;f&#233;rence de l'image. 

Mais c'est vrai que je me demande un peu si je dois la laisser dans la planche, cette info. &#224; voir !


----------



## mactambour (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ......= vous préférez voir directement une "planche contact" et des images qui défilent dans la même page du navigateur ou alors vous préférez le système avec les pop-up ?
> *
> J'attends vos commentaires !* éventuellement par mp



Je préfère aussi la planche contact, qui donne un aperçu du tout.. On peut ensuite selon ses préférences voir l'image que l'on trouve à son goût... 
Je suis aussi un peu de l'avis de Paul pour les intitulés des photos, mais si cela pert par la suite, il n'y a plus rien à dire. 
Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème pour lire les textes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que je me demande un peu si je dois la laisser dans la planche, cette info. &#224; voir !




Sans h&#233;sitation la planche aussi, donnes donc des titres &#224; tes photos,
pour les descriptions c'est bon,si tu renseignes tes IPTC de fa&#231;on "pro" 
ton fichier a une r&#233;f&#233;rence (num&#233;rotation) qui sert &#224; l'indexation, mais 
le client dans un premier temps a acc&#232;s &#224; un titre et une description, ne
serait que pour sa recherche (sur hachettephotos.com par exemple   )
va chez Getty ou Corbis... tu as un titre, une description, la r&#233;f est secondaire.

D'autant que si tu veux vendre directement depuis tes pages cela fera des mots cl&#233; en plus
pour la personne qui fait sa recherche depuis Google.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère aussi la planche contact, qui donne un aperçu du tout..



ok.



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésitation la planche aussi



Bon, allez là on est d'accord. 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> donnes donc des titres à tes photos,



Pourquoi pas, mais lesquels ? Comme je conçois de plus en plus mes images comme les petites parties d'un tout, je ne sais pas bien quel titre donner. A moins que ça ne puisse être "boxeur002", un truc dans le genre ?



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> pour les descriptions c'est bon,si tu renseignes tes IPTC de façon "pro"
> ton fichier a une référence (numérotation) qui sert à l'indexation, mais
> le client dans un premier temps a accès à un titre et une description, ne
> serait que pour sa recherche



Ah oui ça c'est bon. Tu parles bien des IPTC présent "dans" l'image ? Pas besoin de les reporter sur la page media ?



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (sur hachettephotos.com par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rhhooo arrête ta pub  Comme chez Visual, quoi 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> va chez Getty ou Corbis... tu as un titre, une description, la réf est secondaire.



Oui c'est vrai. En même temps, je ne possède pas encore la technologie pour organiser les "paniers" et autres petites choses  J'aime beaucoup l'organisation du site de Pierre Grosbois que je ne connais pas mais que je vais appeler pour l'accès parce que j'aime bien ses photos 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que si tu veux vendre directement depuis tes pages cela fera des mots clé en plus pour la personne qui fait sa recherche depuis Google.



Certes. Google est-il capable d'indexer les données IPTC présentes dans l'image ?



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> antoine : vire tes noms au dessus des planches, c'est illisible !


 
Oui bon ça va on a compris


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2005)

Perso ce serait la planche aussi, mais avec un pop-up.

Le nom tarabiscot&#233; n'apporte rien et fait m&#234;me d&#233;butant qui ne sait pas comment se d&#233;barrasser d'un truc qu'un logiciel de publication Web aurait mis l&#224; automatiquement.

Si le type veut commander, pourquoi ne pas placer dans le pop-up un bouton "commander" qui ouvrirait une fen&#234;tre avec les instructions (ou afficherait ces infos dans un iframe du pop up).

Ce bouton pourrait aussi lancer un mail pr&#233;s rempli, avec le nom / num&#233;ro de la photo dans l'objet, ou dans le corps du message et les instructions.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Perso ce serait la planche aussi, mais avec un pop-up.
> 
> Le nom tarabiscoté n'apporte rien et fait même débutant qui ne sait pas comment se débarrasser d'un truc qu'un logiciel de publication Web aurait mis là automatiquement.
> 
> ...



Ah ouais là on approche d'un truc qui me plaît bien.

INFO : le nom tarabiscoté, je l'ai laissé sciemment... grrr. :rose: 

Mais le truc c'est que l'ensemble n'est pas encore assez bien traité pour oser intégrer un "commander". Mais je vais réfléchir à un "cette photo vous intéresse ?" ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si je livre un "reportage" elles ont toutes le m&#234;me titre que je renseigne au maximum, lieu, &#233;v&#233;nement, date...
tout ce qui peut servir de mots cl&#233; pour sortir le plus possible sur les recherches, c'est l&#224; que la
r&#233;f&#233;rence est importante pour le client et qu'*il ne faut pas confondre titre de la photo et nom du fichier*.




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui &#231;a c'est bon. Tu parles bien des IPTC pr&#233;sent "dans" l'image ? Pas besoin de les reporter sur la page media ?



Sur la page m&#233;dia ce qui est important c'est un titre sous la photo, et une description annexe, la r&#233;f&#233;rence sert &#224; diff&#233;rencier les fichiers s'il y a &#233;ventuelle commande. 
Si &#231;a part en agence normalement tu n'as &#224; t'occuper que du titre, de la description, des avertissements (droits particuliers), copyright. Pour les mots  cl&#233;
c'est un t&#233;sorus qui fait le boulot (et dans toutes les langues courantes si tu as un contrat de diffusion internationnal).

Dans ton cas si tu n'as pas un syst&#232;me d'indexation tu dois ajouter les descriptions, mais l&#224; elle sortent tr&#232;s bien sur tes pages.
Galerie le fait mais je 'ai pas appronfondi la question, tu as juste &#224; mettre un titre &#233;ventuellement suivi
d'une barre d'espacement (par ex) et d'une ref un peu plus courte, vite fait avec automator.


			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> rhhooo arr&#234;te ta pub  Comme chez Visual, quoi




Ceci dit penses &#224; ne pas leur faire une concurence directe 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai. En m&#234;me temps, je ne poss&#232;de pas encore la technologie pour organiser les "paniers" et autres petites choses  J'aime beaucoup l'organisation du site de Pierre Grosbois que je ne connais pas mais que je vais appeler pour l'acc&#232;s parce que j'aime bien ses photos



As tu pens&#233; au panier Paypal ? je suis entrain de voir &#231;a pour mes pages, je compte vendre
des illustrations tir&#233;es num&#233;rot&#233;es (60, la limite droits AGESSA), et je n'ai pas envie de monter 
un syst&#232;me complexe de paiement, &#231;a me parait un bon compromis (simple et s&#233;cure).



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Google est-il capable d'indexer les donn&#233;es IPTC pr&#233;sentes dans l'image ?



Non mais si tu titres tes photos elles sortirons dans les recherches images, et dans les recherches web.


J'aime particuli&#232;rement celle l&#224;


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Perso ce serait la planche aussi, mais avec un pop-up..



Finalement je vais laisser tomber le pop-up. J'aime assez l'idée de retour à la planche contact.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si le type veut commander, pourquoi ne pas placer dans le pop-up un bouton "commander" qui ouvrirait une fenêtre avec les instructions (ou afficherait ces infos dans un iframe du pop up).
> Ce bouton pourrait aussi lancer un mail prés rempli, avec le nom / numéro de la photo dans l'objet, ou dans le corps du message et les instructions.





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> As tu pensé au panier Paypal ? je suis entrain de voir ça pour mes pages, je compte vendre
> des illustrations tirées numérotées (60, la limite droits AGESSA), et je n'ai pas envie de monter
> un système complexe de paiement, ça me parait un bon compromis (simple et sécure).



Pas mal de solution qui se dessinent... En fait, si le système Paypal devrait convenir pas mal à Jean-Michel pour la vente d'illu, moi je cherche d'abord à attirer l'attention sur mon site, quitte, une fois qu'il sera rôdé, à mettre rapidement en ligne certaines images pour qu'elles soient sélectionnées par des quotidiens que je connais. bref, pas de vente en ligne stricto sensu.

...et le même jean-michel de dire :



> Ceci dit penses à ne pas leur faire une concurence directe



Non, c'est pas le but  Soit je mets les photos qui ne les intéressent pas, soit je mets les sujets réalisés en indépendant et qui ne concernent pas leur champ de compétence : ils s'occupent principalement de "people", et d'actu politique.


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Voici la version 2 de mon *site*.
> 
> ...



Merde ! il est chouette ton site  mais bon il m'a filé une méga-dalle du tonnerre avec ce foie gras qui faisait la moitié de mon écran 

Et dire que je vais manger des pâtes...  

Chapeau


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

Et une présentation comme ça :


----------



## alan.a (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je vais laisser tomber le pop-up. J'aime assez l'id&#233;e de retour &#224; la planche contact.



Quand tu fermes le pop-up, tu retournes aussi &#224; la planche contact. Mauvais argument 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et une pr&#233;sentation comme &#231;a :



Je trouve qu'il y a bcp de fioritures autour de la photo.

Je mettrais la photo en premier, ou alors juste sous les liens images suivantes etc. (et pourquoi des petits boutons plus discrets, et tout aussi parlants ?)

Je mettrais MUAY THA&#207; avec le descriptif de la photo, &#224; droite.

s&#233;rie MUAY THA&#207;, vue 4/24

Jeune boxeur apr&#232;s
l'entra&#238;nement. 
Ici, l'un des plus dou&#233;s...

Pourquoi mettre r&#233;f&#233;rence : XXX XXX XXX sous la photo puis la redonner ensuite dans le petit texte ?
Ca fait doublon et on a un peu l'impression que tu nous prends pour des k&#233;k&#233;s.

Et 23/08/05 | Pattaya | Tha&#239;lande etc. tout en bas, de mani&#232;re aussi discr&#232;te, si c'est vraiment indispensable &#224; tes yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est pas le but  Soit je mets les photos qui ne les intéressent pas




Yop, je pensais aux clients, pas aux photos, pense à demander si tel ou tel journal ne fait pas partie de leur clientèle


----------



## AntoineD (25 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu fermes le pop-up, tu retournes aussi à la planche contact. Mauvais argument



En fait, tu pars de l'idée que le visiteur débarque sur le site et regarde les photos. Là c'est un mauvais argument. MAis moi, je pense au visiteur qui pourrait directement tomber sur la photo via mots-clés  C'est pour ça que je ne reprendrai pas le concept des pop-up qui m'a longtemps séduit 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'il y a bcp de fioritures autour de la photo.



Je le trouve aussi mais je tiens à toutes les infos. Nous voilà devant une belle question de mise en page.



> Je mettrais la photo en premier, ou alors juste sous les liens images suivantes etc. (et pourquoi des petits boutons plus discrets, et tout aussi parlants ?)



Hum c'est à revoir. Je voulais passer à autre chose que les boutons, mais après tout...



> Je mettrais MUAY THAÏ avec (...)



Oui c'est pas bête, je vais voir ça.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi mettre référence : XXX XXX XXX sous la photo puis la redonner ensuite dans le petit texte ? Ca fait doublon et on a un peu l'impression que tu nous prends pour des kékés.



En fait, la capture que j'ai postée était transitoire : j'ai déjà répondu à ta "question" en virant la référence dans le texte 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et 23/08/05 | Pattaya | Thaïlande etc. tout en bas, de manière aussi discrète, si c'est vraiment indispensable à tes yeux.



C'est surtout pour servir de mots-clés et rendre les choses vite lisibles 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Yop, je pensais aux clients, pas aux photos, pense à demander si tel ou tel journal ne fait pas partie de leur clientèle



Tout à fait mais pour le moment en fait, non. Je ne suis jamais que le petit pigiste à qui on fait appel de temps en temps  Pour le moment j'ai pas mal de libertés. Ceci étant, si je fais des images qui peuvent directement les intéresser, pourquoi pas ! Je n'ai pas l'énergie de démarcher seul  
Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que mon site n'a pas vocation à les "doublonner" et puis mon travail, mon "regards" n'est pas encore abouti... j'y "travaille", justement


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

http://alkyss.free.fr

voilà ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2005)

Au niveau du contenant:

Je te suggère de mettre un bouton Flash pour stopper la musique. Ce n'est guère attrayant d'imposer une musique à un visiteur qui écoute déjà iTunes par exemple 

Je ne suis guère fan des pop-up, peut être devrais tu intégrer cette dernière directement sur ton index, qui n'apporte pas grand chose.

Sinon cela a le mérite d'être original, et tout fonctionne bien


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du contenant:
> 
> Je te suggère de mettre un bouton Flash pour stopper la musique. Ce n'est guère attrayant d'imposer une musique à un visiteur qui écoute déjà iTunes par exemple
> 
> ...


 
Alors alors ^^

Merci pour les critiques, je vais voir pour la musique où mettre un bouton ... ça risque d'être chaud...

Car en fait ce site est fait sous freeway 3 pro... Et si j'ai fais une fenètre pop up ce n'est pas par hasard... J'aurais bien aimé faire mon index en plein page centré, ça éurais été possible oui oui mais.... en fait ... non, je t'explique (ça va être dur) :

J'ai composé mon sommaire avec des cadres et blocs interactifs, ces bloc sont au dessus d'un fond de page (l'illustration rose/violet avec le "nu"), j'ai mis une fenètre pop up stricte au niveau dimansion pour cacher le fait que le fond lorsqu'il est ainsi mis, forme une mosaïque... Et dans une fenètre "normale" on aurais l'image de fond en mosaique.

J'aurais pu faire une page pleine normale, mais techniquement j'aurais eut pas mal de problèmes car je n'aurais pas pu mettre mon image en fond (en mosaique), et donc j'aurais été obligé de fragmenter l'image en blocs, chaque blocs ayant des animations différentes (les roses qui tournent, les noms de chapitres qui s'illuminent) ... C'est le désavantage du gif et de pas maitriser le flash... Seule cette technique de la fenètre pop up permet de pas voir le fond mosaique... élargis la fenètre du menu tu verras de quoi je parle.

Donc techniquement c'est la galère, j'avais commencé dans une fenètre nromale, mais je devais me limiter à pas mal de contraintes, les pop up me permettent les aspects visuels que je voulais ne maitrisant pas flash donc.

Voilà voilà...


----------



## totoroi (19 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà ça y est je me suis lancé, alain juppé ne pouvait pas faire un blog qui ait plus de succès que le mien. J'ai donc un blog à l'adresse suivante: www.tomhas.net .

Il s'agit donc de débattre autour d'une histoire que je suis en train d'écrire, mais aussi de l'écriture en général, car je sais que beaucoup le font comme moi plus ou moins au grand jour.

Bref vos commentaires et remarques sont les bienvenues.

Merci les aminches.

PS: il tourne sous dotclear avec le thème par défaut. Et même s'il est pas mal je compte bien le modifier mais avant il faut que je devienne moins naze en php et en css.


----------



## Piewhy (19 Novembre 2005)

Voici le mien réalisé avec rapidweaver en deux coups de cuilliere a pot

Second degré de rigueur

http://ms800.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/welcome.html


----------



## ederntal (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon moi aussi je me lance http://www.ederntal.com

Portfolio + Blog

Le site viens d'etre mis a jour, le blog débute et les créations ne sont pas encore nombreuses (je rempli petit a petit) mais voila, la base est la...


----------



## Piewhy (25 Novembre 2005)

Je suis aussi webmaster de notre site sur l'impro

j'ai quelques soucis avec internet explorer mais sous firefox et safari ça donne comme prévu

http://www.improliege.be


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi webmaster de notre site sur l'impro
> 
> j'ai quelques soucis avec internet explorer mais sous firefox et safari ça donne comme prévu
> 
> http://www.improliege.be



Le design de ton site est sympa  mais je ne suis pas sûr que ta charte graphique colle vraiment au sujet... c'est assez austère, tu ne trouves pas ?

Je crois que tu devrais éviter le fond noir et mettre un peu plus de couleur.  
La photo n&b ça fait chouette, mais on dirait plus une photo de classe d'il y a dix ans qu'une équipe d'impro actuelle.

Bref : design et mise en forme ok, mais couleurs à revoir. Les séances d'impro, j'ai souvent vu ça assez gaies, le site doit suivre 

"hâte de voir la suite


----------



## Piewhy (25 Novembre 2005)

c'est un sujet qui a fait des vagues dans l'équipe  

on en a conclut que : nous sommes toujours en tenue neutre sur scene (noir de la tête au pied!) pour bien montrer l'importance du jeu scenique plutot que de l'accoutrement... ainsi la sobriété du site est en lien avec cet esprit... mettre en avant le contenu (bien pauvre pour l'instant il est vrai...)

voila 

mais j'ai quand meme un rondidju de probleme de rendu avec internet explorer... si vous avez l'occasion d'essayer vous verrez

ps : effectivement ce n'est pas une photo de notre équipe  on a pas encore de photo de groupe c'est une photo de l'équipe d'un ami... bien vu


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> c'est un sujet qui a fait des vagues dans l'équipe
> 
> on en a conclut que : nous sommes toujours en tenue neutre sur scene (noir de la tête au pied!) pour bien montrer l'importance du jeu scenique plutot que de l'accoutrement... ainsi la sobriété du site est en lien avec cet esprit... mettre en avant le contenu (bien pauvre pour l'instant il est vrai...)
> 
> ...



Ah ok, pourquoi pas.

Mais à ce moment-là, je pense qu'il va quand même falloir que tu joues vachement sur une iconographie vachement vivante 

Quant à IE... hum là t'es emmerdé, c'est quand même 80% des navigateurs mais là je ne peux pas t'aider 

C'est quoi tes problèmes ?

Essaie déjà de rendre ton site compatible avec la W3C. A partir de là, modifie peu à peu pour le rendre correct sur IE 

Je t'invite fortement à te rendre sur les threads consacrés au développement web


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est vrai ça, tu as un site dédié aux CSS, une perle : Alsacréation, sans parler de Pompage.com, bref des adresses tu en trouveras sur mon site perso...  

Sinon je t'ai répondu... en privé.  

Question look je ne me prononcerai pas, j'y connaît rien en impro. Mais effectivement tu peux te dégourdir les yeux, là c'est un peu strict.


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

Mon petit site, propulsé par dotclear, un thème fait à la main (cssedit+subethaedit+toshop+automator). un peu vide pour l'instant :rose: mais je devrais (enfin) transférer mes billets la semaine prochaine. Il passe bien sous safari, firefox et ie... et c'est ici


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

Voila j'ai terminé ma galerie : 


*Ma gallerie : *

​


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai terminé ma gallerie :
> 
> 
> *Ma gallerie : *
> ...




 Disco Ball
Par contre un peu long a charger .... :rose:


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Disco Ball
> Par contre un peu long a charger .... :rose:


 
Oui free oblige ! 

Mais j'ai acheté un espace perso, et nom de domaine, je vais tout transferer dessus, et ajouter les nouvelles photos .


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai terminé ma gallerie :
> 
> 
> *Ma gallerie : *
> ...




En français il n'y a qu'un "l" à galerie. 
Sinon, en effet elle est longue à charger, sans doute parce que ce ne sont pas des vignettes, mais les photos redimensionnées, donc affichées à 25%, peut-être, mais chargées à 100%. 
C'est le genre de chose qui fait fuir les personnes ayant une connexion qui n'est pas très haut débit(j'ai une connexion 4 Mo et je trouve le chargement des pages trop long, alors imagine toutes les connexions inférieures...)


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En français il n'y a qu'un "l" à galerie.
> Sinon, en effet elle est longue à charger, sans doute parce que ce ne sont pas des vignettes, mais les photos redimensionnées, donc affichées à 25%, peut-être, mais chargées à 100%.
> C'est le genre de chose qui fait fuir les personnes ayant une connexion qui n'est pas très haut débit(j'ai une connexion 4 Mo et je trouve le chargement des pages trop long, alors imagine toutes les connexions inférieures...)


 
Oui j'ai déja pas mal réduit, mais je vais encore réduire, j'affiche des photos en 800*800 je pense a 75% de qualité, je vais encore diminuer . 

Pour galerie, merci, je vais de suite corriger .


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour galerie, merci, je vais de suite corriger .



De suite .... !!!!!! ????


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> De suite .... !!!!!! ????


 
Oui enfin si j'arrive, j'ai pas mal de BUG en ce moment ( sur pc, comme par hasard )  

Mais je vais refaire la gallerie, et ne pas mettre toutes les photos ensemble, comme me l'a conseiller Rémi mais photo par photo, pour distiller le plaisir.

Mais je me pose une question, comment changer ma gallerie, il faut que je trouve uns cript tout fait, parce que je ne maitrise pas le PHP a moins de tout faire en HTML, page par page ...


----------



## kaviar (27 Novembre 2005)

Même remarques que les autres concernant la lenteur, plus supprimer les espaces devant les virgules et libres de droit, droit doit être au singulier (c'est invariable dans ce cas)


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> *Ma gallerie : *
> 
> ​


et


			
				GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin si j'arrive, j'ai pas mal de BUG en ce moment ( sur pc, comme par hasard )
> 
> Mais je vais refaire la *gallerie*,
> Mais je me pose une question, comment changer ma *gallerie*



Décidément .... lol


_Edit :Essaye ça :  Edition > Orthographe > Vérifier l'orthographe en cours de frappe _


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> et
> 
> 
> Décidément .... lol
> ...


 
C'est devenue un reflex, comme d'écrire mon prénom, mais promis, je vais faire super super attention .


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est devenue un reflex, comme d'écrire mon prénom, mais promis, je vais faire super super attention .



pas très convaincant  

(belle galerie au passage  )


----------



## mxmac (1 Décembre 2005)

heu, le plugins flash de galerie photo tu l'as trouvé ou ??? 

puisque les blogs comptes... un petit truc d'assos... sportive !!!

le blog/site d'un club sportif


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> heu, le plugins flash de galerie photo tu l'as trouvé ou ???



juste ici 

Je te donne le lien pour la v2, sachant que c'est toujours la v1 sur mon site


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Une question à tous, vous, les pros de la photo. Je cherche à modifier l'interface de mon site. Que pensez vous de cette beta.
> 
> http://www.400iso.org/alpha/
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est mieux ici.


----------



## mistertitan (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est mieux ici.



et tu n'as pas d'avis du tout a me donner
genre, c'est nul, c'est pas mal, c'est tres bien?

enfin, CT donc pour avoir un avis sur une version alpha de mon site nouveau design

http://www.400iso.org/alpha


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et tu n'as pas d'avis du tout a me donner
> genre, c'est nul, c'est pas mal, c'est tres bien?
> 
> enfin, CT donc pour avoir un avis sur une version alpha de mon site nouveau design
> ...



Le nouveau design a l'air vachement mieux  , sauf le logo que je trouve un peu carrément daté... la typo surtout.

Note  : "acceuil" s'écrit "accueil", en fait...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et tu n'as pas d'avis du tout a me donner
> genre, c'est nul, c'est pas mal, c'est tres bien?



Si mais pas à 1H00 du mat. 

Je suis d'accord avec Antoine, le nouveau design est très bien, sauf le logo un peu daté.
Le calendrier + forum n'ont pas le même design, ne faudrait-il pas laisser un cohérence blanche ici. Je suppose que tu as prévu ce changement quand ton nouveau site sera effectif.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à mettre du contenu, le contenant étant très bien.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le calendrier + forum n'ont pas le même design, ne faudrait-il pas laisser un cohérence blanche ici. Je suppose que tu as prévu ce changement quand ton nouveau site sera effectif.



..n'est-ce pas  :




			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> bien sur, tout n'est pas remis, ni le forum et le calendrier qui sont encore au design de l'ancien. et les galeries qui doivent être remises en ligne.


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi aussi je me lance http://www.ederntal.com
> 
> Portfolio + Blog
> 
> Le site viens d'etre mis a jour, le blog débute et les créations ne sont pas encore nombreuses (je rempli petit a petit) mais voila, la base est la...


De mon point de vue la meilleur réalisation de tous ce que j'ai pu voir ici...  équilibre, originalité, bon goût (surtout ce point)... du tout bon (en deux mots hein, pas de blague).

Ceux qui proposent des blog, et ceux qui utilisent les templates de rapid, c'est rien que des tricheurs ...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ..n'est-ce pas  :




Oups, j'ai encore lu plus vite que mes yeux.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui proposent des blog, et ceux qui utilisent les templates de rapid, c'est rien que des tricheurs ...



J'ai toujours été un peu tricheur. 
J'ai fait il y a longtemps un site "à la main" et encore si on considère dreamweaver comme un soft ou l'on fait "à la main".
Avec les joujous style rapidweaver, on ne m'y reprendra plus. 
(je suis beaucoup trop fainéant pour ça.  )


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> De mon point de vue la meilleur réalisation de tous ce que j'ai pu voir ici...  équilibre, originalité, bon goût (surtout ce point)... du tout bon (en deux mots hein, pas de blague).
> 
> Ceux qui proposent des blog, et ceux qui utilisent les templates de rapid, c'est rien que des tricheurs ...



Hum, pas sûr : c'est sobre, oui, de bon goût, certes, mais d'autres réalisations &#8211; un bémols, je ne suis pas sûr que toutes aient été évoquée sur CE thread  &#8211; souvent vues sur MacGé valent largement ce site 

Au fait, fredmac : ton propre site est bien joli, bien foutu, etc., et de bon goût (ouf !  ) mais faisez gaffe à les fôtes d'orthographe, j'ai en trouvé deux, trois qui font mauvais genre


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai encore lu plus vite que mes yeux.




En parlant d'yeux, tiens, les miens ont un problème ou bien tes images ont-elles souvent un point blanc un peu trop chaud ?...

J'ai étalonné mon écran y'a pas très longtemps alors je pense que tu devrais te pencher dessus


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2005)

Maintenant que mon site contient quelque chose, en l'occurrence pour l'instant seulement des photos (pas toutes excellentes, je vous avertis ) la Lozère, les Corbières, le carnaval de Limoux essentiellement puis des insectes et autres bestioles, des photos touristiques de diverses régions, des photos de fanfares, etc.), je peux peut-être en donner l'adresse :

L'ébauche de site de Luc G

En fait, "mon" site n'est qu'un sous-site du site de mon gamin :

Le site du webmestre en chef

C'est lui qui fait tout, tout seul (à part mes galeries photos, merci Didier Guillon et jpmiss  ) d'où la présentation peut-être un peu déroutante. Si vous avez des remarques je les lui transmettrai, moi je ne suis que larbin là-dedans  . De mon côté, j'écouterai juste les remarques sur les problèmes concernant les photos (il y en a : par exemple, je n'ai pas rogné les scans des fois  ).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

jolies photos, Luc


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que mon site contient quelque chose, en l'occurrence pour l'instant seulement des photos (pas toutes excellentes, je vous avertis ) la Lozère, les Corbières, le carnaval de Limoux essentiellement puis des insectes et autres bestioles, des photos touristiques de diverses régions, des photos de fanfares, etc.), je peux peut-être en donner l'adresse :
> 
> L'ébauche de site de Luc G



Y'a effectivement de jolies photos mais alors, attention : "site de luc", ça fait un peu penser à "site de cul". 

C'est peut-être mon jeune âge et mon esprit pervers mais enfin vraiment je peux pas m'empêcher de faire le rapprochement...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être mon jeune âge et mon esprit pervers mais enfin vraiment je peux pas m'empêcher de faire le rapprochement...



certainement


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'yeux, tiens, les miens ont un problème ou bien tes images ont-elles souvent un point blanc un peu trop chaud ?...
> 
> J'ai étalonné mon écran y'a pas très longtemps alors je pense que tu devrais te pencher dessus



Oui, ça m'arrive très souvent le blanc qui devient jaune.   
C'est plutôt mes réglages de balances de blancs que je n'arrive pas à mettre au point quand l'éclairages est de type "ampoule économique respectant l'environnement" 
J'ai un peu corrigé la photo. C'est déjà moins dégeux mais il faudrait que je refasse une photo en prenant le temps.


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pas sûr : c'est sobre, oui, de bon goût, certes, mais d'autres réalisations &#8211; un bémols, je ne suis pas sûr que toutes aient été évoquée sur CE thread  &#8211; souvent vues sur MacGé valent largement ce site
> 
> Au fait, fredmac : ton propre site est bien joli, bien foutu, etc., et de bon goût (ouf !  ) mais faisez gaffe à les fôtes d'orthographe, j'ai en trouvé deux, trois qui font mauvais genre



Oui, je parlais des projets cités sur ce thread ...  cela va de soit...

Pour ce qui est d'égouts  les visiteurs ont le droit de ne pas aimer  ... en faisant cela je n'attend pas de la flaterie, mais bien des critiques. Naturellement, certainnes sont intéressantes, d'autres moins ; il faut savoir faire la part des choses

Pour les fautes d'orthographes, pourrais tu me les indiquer ? Pourtant j'apporte une attention particulière à cette aspect.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que mon site contient quelque chose, en l'occurrence pour l'instant seulement des photos (pas toutes excellentes, je vous avertis ) la Lozère, les Corbières, le carnaval de Limoux essentiellement puis des insectes et autres bestioles, des photos touristiques de diverses régions, des photos de fanfares, etc.), je peux peut-être en donner l'adresse :
> 
> L'ébauche de site de Luc G
> 
> ...



Des photos qui donnent envie de venir dans ta région, c'est superbe. 
Je ne connaissais de la Lozère que Jacques Chirac.


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2005)

Superbe, les images sont superbes. Ca donne vraiment envie de s'y installer ... si ce n'était le boulot.


----------



## soget (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça m'arrive très souvent le blanc qui devient jaune.
> C'est plutôt mes réglages de balances de blancs que je n'arrive pas à mettre au point quand l'éclairages est de type "ampoule économique respectant l'environnement"
> J'ai un peu corrigé la photo. C'est déjà moins dégeux mais il faudrait que je refasse une photo en prenant le temps.



Hello,
Correction du point blanc avec photoshop...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Correction du point blanc avec photoshop...



Merci, je vais essayer ça. 
C'est très sympa.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça m'arrive très souvent le blanc qui devient jaune.
> C'est plutôt mes réglages de balances de blancs que je n'arrive pas à mettre au point quand l'éclairages est de type "ampoule économique respectant l'environnement"
> J'ai un peu corrigé la photo. C'est déjà moins dégeux mais il faudrait que je refasse une photo en prenant le temps.



ah, Paul, problème : "We're sorry, but we can't find the HomePage you've requested. It's possible that..."


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2005)

alors Antoine, ces fôtes d'ortauxgraphes ....


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Correction du point blanc avec photoshop...



Euh, attention, c'est sauvage, là : trouver un point blanc vraiment blanc, pourquoi pas, mais euh, là... on perd beaucoup


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> alors Antoine, ces fôtes d'ortauxgraphes ....




..Ils ont choisis quatuorprod..

.. Cette synthèse comprent un benchmark...


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ..Ils ont choisis quatuorprod..
> 
> .. Cette synthèse comprent un benchmark...



Merci yvos 
- "ils ont choisi quatuorprod"
- Cette synthèse comprend un benchmark


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des photos qui donnent envie de venir dans ta région, c'est superbe.
> Je ne connaissais de la Lozère que Jacques Chirac.



Malheureux ! Jacques Chirac est de la Corrèze, pas de la Lozère !  
(Remarque, c'est pas laid non plus mais quand même pas aussi beau  )

Ceci dit, il y a en Lozère un patelin qui s'appelle Chirac et on a aussi "le Pompidou" (un de nos anciens présidents) et Barre-des-Cévennes (voir notre ancien premier ministre). En résumé, pas besoin de construire des monuments à la gloire de nos politiciens, on les a déjà.


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être mon jeune âge et mon esprit pervers mais enfin vraiment je peux pas m'empêcher de faire le rapprochement...



 

Oui, bon, ça fait 50 ans qu'on me la fait celle-là, alors je ne suis pas vraiment susceptible (il m'est même arrivé de le suggérer quand certains n'arrivaient pas à y penser tout seuls  ).

De toutes façons, c'est mon gamin qui met les titres.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Merci yvos
> - "ils ont choisi quatuorprod"
> - Cette synthèse comprend un benchmark



...et y'en a d'autres  

mais j'ai pas noté et j'ai pas le temps d'y retourner. :rose: Ce sera la surprise !   :rateau:


----------



## mistertitan (3 Décembre 2005)

merci pas mal pour vos avis.

oui bien sur, il faut que je refasse le forum mais le template phpbb subblack avait deja été modifié pour avoir un calendrier annonceur d'expos.

donc je dois faire deja un back up de ma base et tout refaire

ensuite, le logo, je suis completement daccord.
Mais j'ai pas beaucoup d'idées en ce moment. Si vous en avez?

Et etant que l'ancien (http://www.400iso.org/) était tout noir, je suis tenté de modifier le template de ce site pour qu'il soit toujours dans cet esprit. (et donc peut etre négativer le site)
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah, Paul, problème : "We're sorry, but we can't find the HomePage you've requested. It's possible that..."



J'ai fait une mauvaise manip avec rapidweaver, la réparation est en cour. 

(plus aucune pages en ligne, j'ai fait fort.  c'est déjà presque réparé.  )


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux ! Jacques Chirac est de la Corrèze, pas de la Lozère !
> (Remarque, c'est pas laid non plus mais quand même pas aussi beau  )
> 
> Ceci dit, il y a en Lozère un patelin qui s'appelle Chirac et on a aussi "le Pompidou" (un de nos anciens présidents) et Barre-des-Cévennes (voir notre ancien premier ministre). En résumé, pas besoin de construire des monuments à la gloire de nos politiciens, on les a déjà.



Oups.  
N'empêche, même sans J.C., la Lozère me semble très sympa.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Et etant que l'ancien (http://www.400iso.org/) était tout noir, je suis tenté de modifier le template de ce site pour qu'il soit toujours dans cet esprit. (et donc peut etre négativer le site)
> Vous en pensez quoi?



Non, j'aime bien ta nouvelle formule.


----------



## GREG..... (4 Décembre 2005)

salut!
j'ai fait un site internet ou plutot un blog qui parle de l'actualité d'Apple et de l'informatique en general.
tous les mois je publie des playlist electro et des selections de dvd et je parle parfois de chose plus sérieuse.
a bientot sur mon site, en esperant qu'il figure sur votre barre de favoris! 

http://technomacniac.blogspot.com/


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ce n'est pas un site, c'est un blog. 
Et, vois-tu, je reste persuadé que l'othographe et la grammaire doivent être respectées lorsqu'on désire ardemment, comme c'est ton cas, s'adresser aux autres, et qu'ils le sachent.
Mais enfin, tu fais ce que tu veux.


----------



## Imaginus (5 Décembre 2005)

Bon on a vu pire mais c'est pas vilain non plus. A toi de bien veillir comme le vin.


----------



## GREG..... (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce n'est pas un site, c'est un blog.
> Et, vois-tu, je reste persuadé que l'othographe et la grammaire doivent être respectées lorsqu'on désire ardemment, comme c'est ton cas, s'adresser aux autres, et qu'ils le sachent.
> Mais enfin, tu fais ce que tu veux.



oui c'est un blog et c'est bien ce qu'il y a écrit dans mon message.......et c'est bien pratique n'empêche quand on a pas trop de temps..
oui l'orthographe est important mais je ne fais pas toujours attention.

je trouve vraiment déplacé ton attitude et surtout ta phrase "pas d'auto-promo tant que tu ne sauras pas écrire"..c'est un manque de respect ni plus ni moins et pour un modérateur c'est d'autant plus mal venu....le fait que je fasse des fautes d'orthographe n'empêche pas le fait que j'ai le droit d'écrire et de m'exprimer, non??????

et d'ailleurs on écrit "orthographe "et non "othographe"...tu démontre bien que personne n'est infaible..  
maintenant je n'oblige personne..


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

en passant, ya un fil spécial et nul n'est autorisé à s'en abstenir.

je fusionne !


----------



## GREG..... (5 Décembre 2005)

je ne savais pas.. j'ai posté mon message dans "vous etes ici" justement pour etre placé au bon endroit..:mouais:


----------



## fredmac75 (5 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et y'en a d'autres
> 
> mais j'ai pas noté et j'ai pas le temps d'y retourner. :rose: Ce sera la surprise !   :rateau:


Petit papa noël,
je sais que je n'est pas été très sage etc, etc...
Un de vos lutin, sans doute pris d'un excès de générosité, m'a promis une correction orthographique pour noël. Serait-il possible de l'avoir dans ma hotte mp.
Merci petit papa noël.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Petit papa noël,
> je sais que je n'est pas été très sage etc, etc...
> Un de vos lutin, sans doute pris d'un excès de générosité, m'a promis une correction orthographique pour noël. Serait-il possible de l'avoir dans ma hotte mp.
> Merci petit papa noël.



...bon ! c'est vraiment parce que c'est Noël, alors


----------



## pfelelep2 (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjoooooooooour tout le monde....

J'en profite?
Voici l'adresse de mon site à moi.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ouebedepfelelep/accueil.htm

Vous y trouverez beaucoup de dessins, peintures et surtout le plus intéressant: des NEWSLETTERS retraçant ma vie à HONGKONG.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ouebedepfelelep/pages newsletters/accueil newsletters.htm

Si vous avez des commentaires, n'hésitez pas.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2005)

La photo sur ton site, c'est ta vraie coupe de cheveux et de barbe? :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La photo sur ton site, c'est ta vraie coupe de cheveux et de barbe? :mouais:



   non ça a été photoshopé... on voit des aplats noirs de chaque côté du visage


----------



## NataniHell (5 Décembre 2005)

salut, j'ai aussi fait un petit site avec rapidweaver, mais j'aimerais proteger les photos qui sont dessus, les montrer, mais que les visiteurs ne puissent pas les enregistrer. qlqun sait comment faire?
merci d'avance.


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

tu peux le faire avec un javascript ou tout simplement, les mettre via une galerie en flash type SimpleViewer. 

fais une recherche sur les forums, le net, tu trouveras plein de solutions.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

NataniHell a dit:
			
		

> salut, j'ai aussi fait un petit site avec rapidweaver, mais j'aimerais proteger les photos qui sont dessus, les montrer, mais que les visiteurs ne puissent pas les enregistrer. qlqun sait comment faire?
> merci d'avance.



Il existe effectivement les méthodes d'Alèm mais de toute façon ça protégera pas des captures d'écran  

Ne t'en fais pas : si on te vole des images, ce sera rarement des gens qui auraient acceptées de les payer... je me fais doucement à l'idée. Alors, autant négocier une présence de ta signature avec un lien vers ton site qui draînera les "vrais" intéressés


----------



## NataniHell (6 Décembre 2005)

ouai, je me disais bien qu'il y aurait tjr un moyen de choper mes photos; et c facile d'incruster des commentaires a ces photos? un peu comme les tag pour les mp3, style "fait par truc, a telle date,..."; comme ca meme si les gens les utilisent, qu'ils ne puissent pas dire que ce sont les leurs.
merci pour ton attention.


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

perso, je fais souvent des galeries avec le soft Galerie (cf forum Photo) qui m'inclus un ©RemiG ou ©64asa.net

Les tags des jpeg se changent trop facilement. 

après rappelle-toi qu'une image de 500 pixels bien compressé pour un web aisé ne pésera pas lourd sur une impression si ça doit être imprimé, on ne te la piquera alors que pour une utilisation web.


----------



## NataniHell (6 Décembre 2005)

merci les mec, deja c vrai que le probleme qu'ILS pourraient avoir a l'impression me rassure pas mal.
merci pour vos reponses rapides.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

NataniHell a dit:
			
		

> ouai, je me disais bien qu'il y aurait tjr un moyen de choper mes photos; et c facile d'incruster des commentaires a ces photos? un peu comme les tag pour les mp3, style "fait par truc, a telle date,..."; comme ca meme si les gens les utilisent, qu'ils ne puissent pas dire que ce sont les leurs.
> merci pour ton attention.



Oui, y'a moyen, de taguer, etc. Mais y'a aussi moyen de changer ces tags. 

Le seul moyen a peu près sûr c'est le "watermark", un truc qui code ton image, mais c'est cher 

Quant au système proposé par Alèm... on peut toujours couper ton image.

Tes images... c'est vraiment un risque incroyables, qu'elles soient imprimées ? Franchement, si ce n'est pas ton gagne pain, je crois pas que tu aies à t'en inquiéter. Je dirais même qu'il y aura plus à s'en vanter, non ? 

Note éventuellement que tu veux bien diffuser gratos tes images mais qu'il faut le demander. 
Si tu compte les vendre, invite plutôt les gens à te contacter si l'image les intéresse, sans parler de prix.

Tout est possible. Mais ne sombres pas dans la parano : moi aussi, je suis passé par cette interrogation et franchement, je crois pas que le jeu en vaille la chandelle, du moins pour le type de photos qui est sur ton site (je parle du sujet).

En revanche, si tu fais des reportages d'actu, etc., là, ok : tu ne seras pas peut-être pas à l'abri d'emprunts indélicats.

Mais dis-toi que tant qu'on ne fait pas de blé avec ton image... ça n'est rien


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

regardez mes dessins, vous essayerez de les enregistrer après ...!!
un avis sur le site (design, navigabilité...) ? c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait; "on" me devais un service...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

j'avais oublié l'adresse....un peu distrait des fois....
http://reynaud.yetisports.org/


----------



## AntoineD (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'avais oublié l'adresse....un peu distrait des fois....
> http://reynaud.yetisports.org/



joli site 

pareil pour le trait 

Un petit air de Bellamy, non ? des fois... j'ai vu très vite mais ton site est très efficace niveau navigation, ça peut pas être un mauvais point 

Quoique : la flèche pour passer d'une image à l'autre mériterait peut-être d'être renforcée.


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> regardez mes dessins, vous essayerez de les enregistrer après ...!!
> un avis sur le site (design, navigabilité...) ? c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait; "on" me devais un service...


 facile, 2 secondes montre en main  et maintenant que j'ai l'adresse et le nom des fichiers ayant un incrément, un petit fichier texte et hop dans wget et j'ai toute la collection 
De toute façon, c'est sur qu'on pourra toujours les récupérer


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

par curiosité, t'as fait comment ?..... suis une crêpe pour ce genre de choses, suis juste un dessinateur... qui se défend (quand même !) sur photoshop...
et le site ?
pour Bellamy je connais mais sans plus...


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

Dans firefox par exmple, menu outil/information sur la page :




Dans safari, c'est un peu moins évident et facile, mais tu vas dans le menu fenêtre/activité et tu cherches...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

c'est plutôt facile effectivement ! de toute façon avec un aspirateur de site, en même pas 5 mn tout est chargé... j'ai essayé pour voir !
mais ça ne me dérange pas que l'on charge mes dessins; au contraire ça prouve que certains aiment ce que je fais !!... alors...


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Dans firefox par exmple, menu outil/information sur la page :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu as même des plug-ins spécialisés dans la récupération d'images dans firefox !


----------



## alan.a (8 Décembre 2005)

Les moyens les plus efficaces de ne pas se faire piquer ses images :

1 - Ne les montrer à personnes
2 - Faire des trucs moches (encore que .... il y a des vicieux )


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2005)

> Message vé l'Bouzin: Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à alan.a.​


​ 
Et merde!


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les moyens les plus efficaces de ne pas se faire piquer ses images :
> 
> 1 - Ne les montrer à personnes
> 2 - Faire des trucs moches (encore que .... il y a des vicieux )


c'est sûr....!!
mais moi je veux les montrer !! c'est (aussi) pour ça que je fais ce boulot !! (sont pas moches mes "trucs" ?!)
en fait quoiqu'il arrive, on peut récupérer les images...c'est ça !? même sur les pages de sites protégées; celles ou il faut un pseudo, ou mot de passe pour rentrer...?
bon ... et mon site; "y'z'en pense quoi ?"


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr....!!
> mais moi je veux les montrer !! c'est (aussi) pour ça que je fais ce boulot !! (sont pas moches mes "trucs" ?!)
> en fait quoiqu'il arrive, on peut récupérer les images...c'est ça !? même sur les pages de sites protégées; celles ou il faut un pseudo, ou mot de passe pour rentrer...?
> bon ... et mon site; "y'z'en pense quoi ?"


petit rappel : http://reynaud.yetisports.org/


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les moyens les plus efficaces de ne pas se faire piquer ses images :
> 
> 1 - Ne les montrer à personnes
> 2 - Faire des trucs moches (encore que .... il y a des vicieux )



Tu peux aussi te faire des images dans ta tête, mais, attention, suivant la technique utilisée : xxxxxique ou yyyyyique, ça peut être réprimé par la loi.


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> petit rappel : http://reynaud.yetisports.org/



Ce site est chouette à n'en point douter, quoique de facture très classique pour cette thématique (les sites des dessinateurs se ressemblent étrangement). La présence visuelle des crayon, gomme et taille crayons, pollue le message ; à savoir la qualité de ton dessin, de ton trait.
Néanmoins, la question que je me pose est la suivante :
Ce site est-il efficace ? Permet-il à une personne qui découvre tes talents de se faire, *rapidement*, un aperçu de ton travail et le cas échéant de pouvoir entrer en contact avec toi ?
Ma réponse et non
Dans la même veine, quels sont tes tarifs (des exemples), tes conditions de vente et de cession des droits, etc... . Toutes choses qui concourrent à faire de ton site un élément de communication "professionnel".


PS : rassure moi, ton site est bien vide, non ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce site est chouette à n'en point douter, quoique de facture très classique pour cette thématique (les sites des dessinateurs se ressemblent étrangement). La présence visuelle des crayon, gomme et taille crayons, pollue le message ; à savoir la qualité de ton dessin, de ton trait.
> Néanmoins, la question que je me pose est la suivante :
> Ce site est-il efficace ? Permet-il à une personne qui découvre tes talents de se faire, *rapidement*, un aperçu de ton travail et le cas échéant de pouvoir entrer en contact avec toi ?
> Ma réponse et non
> ...



merci pour la critique...si,si !  
tous les dessinateurs... dessinent !! "on" fait donc tous la même chose dans des styles différents; il n'y a donc pas 15000 façons (ça n'engage que moi !) de présenter des illustrations ou planches de BD... tu ne peux pas vendre des dessins comme de la lessive !! c'est plus une "expo" !
pour les tarifs, tu ne peux pas donner d'exemple; il y a trop de paramètres : type de client (coca-cola, je vais faire payer plus cher que l'amicale paroissiale du coin...), type de dessin (technique utilisée), couleur ou N&B, nombre d'illustrations, illustration ou BD... je peux encore t'en citer sur 2 lignes des conditions...  
les "clients" débarquent toujours avec une idée précise sur le prix, le type de commande, etc...après on discute...
je peux te donner plein de liens de "dessineux"; il n'y a pas de tarifs...
mon site, c'est un "client" (http://www.yetisports.org/) qui me l'a fait gratis et j'ai déjà eu des contacts y compris à l'étranger  
 

P.S : tu ne ferais pas des sites par hasard...?!


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la critique...si,si !
> tous les dessinateurs... dessinent !! "on" fait donc tous la même chose dans des styles différents; il n'y a donc pas 15000 façons (ça n'engage que moi !) de présenter des illustrations ou planches de BD...


ce n'est pas en soi un argument. Donc puisque tout le monde fait comme ça, je dois faire pareil...  . Contrairement à ce que tu dis, il existe différentes façons de présenter son travail...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu ne peux pas vendre des dessins comme de la lessive !! c'est plus une "expo" !


Tout à fait d'accord, mais cela ne contredit pas mon argument sur l'absence de démarche originale dans la conception du site web ... de même, tu vends bien tes dessins que je sache ... il y a donc nécessairement une dimension commerciale. que cela te plaise ou non. Néanmoins, je suis d'accord avec toi ; une démarche créative ne se vend pas comme un paquet de lessive (quoique  ).



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour les tarifs, tu ne peux pas donner d'exemple; il y a trop de paramètres


encore une fois, ce n'est pas un argument. A contrario, quelques illustrations (avec caractéristiques) déjà vendues sont un point d'appréciation pour le visiteur (futurs client ?). Elles n'excluent nullement la discution tarifaire ... bien au contraire, elle l'initie. A toi de calibrer correctement ce que tu montres ...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je peux te donner plein de liens de "dessineux"; il n'y a pas de tarifs...


Argument falacieux, du "je fais comme tous le monde". L'important ici est de montrer le professionnalisme de ta démarche. Lorsque tu seras un dessinateur de renommée nationale ou internationale, pourquoi pas ...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mon site, c'est un "client" (http://www.yetisports.org/) qui me l'a fait gratis et j'ai déjà eu des contacts y compris à l'étranger ...


Bis répétita, ce ne sont pas des arguments qui tiennent la route. La gratuité n'exclue pas de facto le professionnalisme de la démarche d'élaboration d'un site web. Le fait que tu ais déjà eu des contacts ne doit pas te faire penser que cela va continuer dans ce sens. Par ailleurs des contacts ne sont pas des contrats ... il y a tout de même une différence.




			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : tu ne ferais pas des sites par hasard...?!


Si justement, est c'est certainement ce qui donne du poid à mes propos ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas en soi un argument. Donc puisque tout le monde fait comme ça, je dois faire pareil...  . Contrairement à ce que tu dis, il existe différentes façons de présenter son travail...
> 
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord, mais cela ne contredit pas mon argument sur l'absence de démarche originale dans la conception du site web ... de même, tu vends bien tes dessins que je sache ... il y a donc nécessairement une dimension commerciale. que cela te plaise ou non. Néanmoins, je suis d'accord avec toi ; une démarche créative ne se vend pas comme un paquet de lessive (quoique  ).
> ...



je n'ais jamais eu l'intention d'être un mouton de panurge et je ne vais pas commencer aujourd'hui...
même si, je te l'accorde, il y a finalement une (toute p'tite) démarche commerciale, ce n'est pas que pour ça que ce site à été fait et absolument pas pour ça que je fais ce boulot...c'est naïf ou déplacé (comme tu veux), je veux essayer (peut-être idiot !?) de garder une distance par rapport au côté marchand de l'histoire, pour rester serein et ne pas finir maquettiste au km...
j'ai fait des boulots en infographie, c'est intéressant et passionnant (j'aime bien!), mais le rapport "client" me tue !:hein: 
merci pour la différence entre contacts (quand j'ai écris contact je pensais globalement; les messages sont trop longs et illisibles après) ou contrats.... je suis légèrement au courant, en plus qui n'as pas traité avec un éditeur ou profession de ce calibre (y en a plein !!), ne sait pas ce qu'est un requin ou ..... 
mon site n'est pas exactement comme je le voulais,mais on va y arriver (le webmaster est autrichien; donc des fois y a des larsen au niveau de notre compréhension; je parle pas l'allemand et il a du mal avec l'anglais...) et le site n'est pas fini non plus... 
pour finir je pense qu'on ne voit pas ces choses là de la même façon (p'tet pour ça que les sites de dessinateurs se ressemblent ) et c'est tant mieux on s'emmerderait si on était tous dans la même optique....!  
à plus tard?...


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Décembre 2005)

tu as tout à fait raison, ..., chacun voit midi à sa porte. Bonne continuation, et n'hésites pas à nous présenter tes nouveaux dessins...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> tu as tout à fait raison, ..., chacun voit midi à sa porte. Bonne continuation, et n'hésites pas à nous présenter tes nouveaux dessins...



merci !  je boirais bien un coup à ta santé...mais il est un peu tôt!! 
pas de problème, dès que j'ai du nouveau; je poste....


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> merci !  je boirais bien un coup à ta santé...mais il est un peu tôt!!
> pas de problème, dès que j'ai du nouveau; je poste....



Je voulais te soumettre un post pour alimenter ce débat :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3520322&postcount=117
et les posts suivant également...
Voilu, voilu ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais te soumettre un post pour alimenter ce débat :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3520322&postcount=117
> et les posts suivant également...
> Voilu, voilu ...




merci pour le lien...je me suis "fadé" tous les posts, c'est long mais intéressant...
ce sont des choses que je connais (maison des artistes,TVA...etc...):hein: 
mais c'est (en partie) pour ça que je ne veut plus toucher à l'info...graphie, y a trop de "rateaux" qui trainent sur le parcours d'un graphiste, je ne suis pas graphiste (je ne me sens pas capable de l'être) pour la simple raison qu'imaginer un logo ou autre chose qui exprime "l'esprit" d'une boîte ou d'un produit c'est difficile (trop) pour moi...:rose: j'y arrive pas c'est tout !
il y a un fossé énorme (dans la tête et le type de boulot) entre un graphiste et un dessinateur !
je suis en revanche totalement à l'aise dans "l'éditorial" : il est différent de raconter une histoire ou l'illustrer ou les deux en même temps  
là les choses sont différentes; tu démarches (on t'envoie promener gentiment ou pas les premières fois) et à force d'obstination ça finit par venir à toi et c'est toi qui propose, pour finir par signer des contrats... tu monte un projet et tu fais la tournée des éditeurs; mais le plus important 'cest que tu négocie en direct; pas de devis... payé au forfait pour l'illustration et en droit d'auteur pour la BD... 
il est vrai que je fais encore (pour joindre les deux bouts) des illus pour de la "com", mais le moins possible parce que ça me gave !!  à cause de l'état d'esprit (marchand, devis à faire, entre autres) qui y règne...
c'est pas mon truc, tu comprendras donc que sur mon site, il n'y ai pas de tarifs; d'ailleurs je n'y ai mis aucunes illustartions de "com"!!


----------



## matisse69 (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
j aimerais avoir des avis sur un site internet, toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues, visitez le et dites moi ce que vous en pensez, http://www.block-5.com

Merci d'avance
Mathieu


----------



## daffyb (12 Décembre 2005)

J'ai regardé à la va vite, moi, j'aime bien 
Pour la critique, il serait bien d'avoir quelque chose qui indique que la page charge une fois qu'on a cliqué sur entrer... car si on ne fait pas attention, on se demande si ca marche


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Décembre 2005)

matisse69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j aimerais avoir des avis sur un site internet, toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues, visitez le et dites moi ce que vous en pensez, http://www.block-5.com
> 
> Merci d'avance
> Mathieu


Pas grand chose à dire, si ce n'est "bravo" pour le design.

Par contre l'ergo (chacun sa croix):
- pourquoi ne pas mettre les coordonnées en page d'accueil ? Si je dois revenir pour vous contacter je dois faire quelques clics supplémentaires ...
- la typo à tendance à "baver" sur mon écran. Serait-ce due à sa trop petite taille ?
- pas de title sur les pages ? comment savoir où je me situe ?
- à chaque fois que je voudrais obtenir un tarif pour un produit, je devrais faire tout le cheminement ; à la longue cela ne deviendrat-il pas pénible ? peut être un menu déroulant qui s'ouvre sur le mot "tarifs" et qui permet d'accéder directement à l'élément concerné ?
- J'imagine que "Dandelyon" et "nusystum recording" sont des créations récentes : pourquoi ne pas les présenter comme telles en indiquant les particularités de ces réalisations (format, couleur, nombre d'exemplaire, coût de l'opération, ...)? Bref, jouer la transparence quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2005)

matisse69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j aimerais avoir des avis sur un site internet, toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues, visitez le et dites moi ce que vous en pensez, http://www.block-5.com
> 
> Merci d'avance
> Mathieu



Le lien vers le chargement du Flash Player ne marche pas...


----------



## Piewhy (12 Décembre 2005)

> Bonjour,
> j aimerais avoir des avis sur un site internet, toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues, visitez le et dites moi ce que vous en pensez, http://www.block-5.com
> 
> Merci d'avance
> Mathieu



une navigation organique! un peu à la frank Loyd, typiquement dans le style des habitations japonaises car ces gens malgré tout leurs défauts avaient compris beaucoup de chose! (amis Namurois bonsoir!)

Très chouette! j'aime beaucoup


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2005)

Pleins de bonnes choses sur ce thread récemment ! 


Bon ! je crois que c'est à mon tour... 

Je présente mes photos sur Internet et je suis à la recherche d'une nouvelle mise en page. 

Avant, mon site, c'était plutôt ça : Version 3

et là, je suis en train d'élaborer la maquette de cette manière : version 4

Mon but est de créer des pages qui soient le plus légères possible. CSS + html et hop ! Je compte le passer sous Spip dans un futur proche (mars ?) en vue de choses plus sérieuses mais enfin rien de grave pour le moment.

Evidemment, là, il n'y a que le layout, alors ne me dites pas qu'il est vide 

En revanche, j'attends avec impatience vos remarques quant à l'ergonomie, la mise en page.

*ATTENTION : *la seule galerie accessible pour le moment, c'est celle-ci. Elle n'a aucune cohérence au niveau des photos, rassurez-vous c'est normal 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

Sans vouloir être méchant, la version 4 fait penser au début d'internet... 

Léger, sobre d'accord mais point trop n'en faut.   

le scroling horizontale est toujours un peu pénible. (même avec la roulette Apple)

Le "coup de fluo" rose et jaune ben....   

Bref, c'était mieux avant...  

Bon, comme c'est un site test, tu peux bosser...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'attends avec impatience vos remarques quant à l'ergonomie, la mise en page.




  

On ne peut rien cliquer alors pour l'ergonomie, tu attendras un peu mon avis.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

un conseil même si mon site n'est ni ergonomique ni simple ni esthétique : trop de typos nuit à la lecture !


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut rien cliquer alors pour l'ergonomie, tu attendras un peu mon avis.


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pleins de bonnes choses sur ce thread récemment !
> 
> 
> Bon ! je crois que c'est à mon tour...
> ...


Salut antoine...
heuuuuuu, tester l'ergo sur un site qui ne présente que le layout, c'est comment dirais-je assez sportif... sinon sympa le design. Ça me fait penser à un site anglais dont le nom m'échappe (choix de la typo, Textes sur fond de couleurs vives, ...) 

Edit
-------
Zut grillé par foguenne


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir être méchant, la version 4 fait penser au début d'internet...



C'est tout le principe. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un conseil même si mon site n'est ni ergonomique ni simple ni esthétique : trop de typos nuit à la lecture !



Oui, oui, je connais le principe : je n'utilise qu'une police, par exemple. En outre, il n'y a jamais que 4 niveaux :h1, h2, h3 et p (pour le texte simple) 



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuuu, tester l'ergo sur un site qui ne présente que le layout, c'est comment dirais-je assez sportif...



Oui, ma question est venue trop tôt. En fait, c'était une manière de demander des pistes, etc.  Pour l'ergo, effectivement comme le dit Foguenne faudra repasser 




			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> sinon sympa le design. Ça me fait penser à un site anglais dont le nom m'échappe (choix de la typo, Textes sur fond de couleurs vives, ...) (j'ai dit pompage, non m'sieur j'ai rien dit moi)



Ah ! voilà une personne de bon goût. 
Je n'ai pas cherché à pomper un site en particulier, mais oui ! je m'inscris dans une certaine tendance à l'ultra légèreté, celle-là même qui effraie paul plus haut  J'en suis d'autant content parce que ça montre que le site ne laisse pas indifférent. C'est le but.

N'hésitez pas à développer vos commentaires, ça va pas être simple pour moi ! 

Au fait : qu'avez-vous pensé de la présentation des photos ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> e m'inscris dans une certaine tendance à l'ultra légèreté, celle-là même qui effraie paul plus haut  J'en suis d'autant content parce que ça montre que le site ne laisse pas indifférent. C'est le but.



Ca ne m'effraie pas mais ça ne me plaît pas trop. 
Je trouve ça trop "facile" trop "prétentieux" en définitive.

Tu es photographes, je préférerais que ton site ne me laisse pas indifférent par les photos qu'ils comportent que par un espèce de "non design" racoleur.  
(et surtout de plus en plus vu.)

Le site d'Alèm est hyper sobre mais il va à l'essentiel, les photos.
J'espère que tu resteras centré sur l'essentiel. 
( et il n'y a pas de mal à rendre la visite agréable.)


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne m'effraie pas mais ça ne me plaît pas trop.
> Je trouve ça trop "facile" trop "prétentieux" en définitive.
> 
> Tu es photographes, je préférerais que ton site ne me laisse pas indifférent par les photos qu'ils comportent que par un espèce de "non design" racoleur.
> ...



Arf je comprends que ça puisse ne pas plaire, ma copine est également circonspecte à l'heure qu'il est 

Mais il ne s'agit pas de faire du non-design racoleur. C'est pas très définitif et ça manque encore de précision mais la mise en page dépend de toute façon de mon état d'esprit. Entrer dans le site, c'est entrer dans un "univers mental", il faut que cette mise en page soit en accord avec la manière dont je vois / fais / vis les choses. Ces couleurs un peu pétante dans un amas de gris avec des liens qui explosent x10, c'est moi. Un peu. 

Cependant, je reste à 100 % d'accord sur le fond de tes dernières lignes : faut pas que les photos s'effacent trop derrière le design. Je vais donc retravailler la chose. 

Merci pour les commentaires continuez comme ça 

Je vous tiens au courant des màj !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

Avec l'explications, ça m'intéresse déjà beaucoup plus mais bon, tout le monde ne l'aura pas.

Quand il y aura des photos, ça passera, là c'est "trop vide" que pour ce faire une idée. 

Allez zou, au boulot.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Décembre 2005)

je viens de cliquer sur le menu en haut à droite... cette agressivité est-elle bien nécessaire ? Ça te pête à la geule, alors que tu te ballades tranquillement... Sur une chaise de bureaux (avec des roulettes ), tu prends facile 1,20m en arrière (et sans le vent de face).

Ceci dit je trouve le design séduisant, avec une réelle approche typo-graphique. Le choix de la monaco et du courrier donne un coté "root" à la démarche. Ce qui au final cadre bien avec une passion pour le voyage, la découverte, la photographie (à tout le moins la tienne)...


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de cliquer sur le menu en haut à droite... cette agressivité est-elle bien nécessaire ? Ça te pête à la geule, alors que tu te ballades tranquillement... Sur une chaise de bureaux (avec des roulettes ), tu prends facile 1,20m en arrière (et sans le vent de face).
> 
> Ceci dit je trouve le design séduisant, avec une réelle approche typo-graphique. Le choix de la monaco et du courrier donne un coté "root" à la démarche. Ce qui au final cadre bien avec une passion pour le voyage, la découverte, la photographie (à tout le moins la tienne)...



ok ! La lecture de ton dernier paragraphe me rassure : je dois pas être loin de mon but car ce que tu écris, c'est que je cherche à laisser ressentir. cqfd.

Mais si Foguenne (et d'autres) n'accroche pas, c'est tout de même que je loupe encore quelques petits trucs.

Quant à l'agressivité du menu en haut à droite... c'est la même pour tous les liens sauf le titre   

Tu n'aimes pas ?  eh ben tant pis na 

Nan sérieusement tu crois que ça gêne ? Moi j'aime assez ce côté boum!...


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

oups ! j'ai double posted.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mais si Foguenne (et d'autres) n'accroche pas, c'est tout de même que je loupe encore quelques petits trucs.
> ...
> Tu n'aimes pas ?  eh ben tant pis na



Schizophrénie matinale, ne fait pas de mal... 

Bah, on ne peux pas plaire à tous le monde. tu trouveras toujours des gens comme moi ou foguenne , ou d'autres, pour te dire que tel ou tel truc leur déplait... De mon point de vue l'essentiel et d'être en accord avec sa démarche : qu'elle soit cohérente dans son contenu, et l'esprit que l'on cherche à y insuffler.
Ce que foguenne oublis de dire, c'est que les sites de photographe se ressemblent, dans leur architecture. Le tient apporte une touche d'origninalité ; ce qui sort des sentiers battus à tendance à rebutter, du moins au début ...

Mais je m'interroge encore sur l'opportunité et le bien fondé de ton menu "agressif" ???


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Perso, j'accroche pas  j'aimais mieux l'ancienne version... plus tradi c'est sûr mais plus efficace aussi
> 
> A la limite, j'aurais préféré un fond noir avec une belle police verte ou orange... genre terminal PC des années 80 :love:
> ...



Effectivement, indépendamment des goûts de chacun, le juge de paix en la matière reste le nombre de visiteurs d'une part et la capacité à se créer des contacts "productifs" d'autre part.

L'idée d'utiliser différentes css est excellente. Mais attention, le mieux et parfois l'ennemi du bien, et ce choix peut être mal interprété ; "je ne sais pas réellement ou je vais"... à utiliser avec modération et pour des besoins utilisateurs réels (par exemple un style avec des corps plus gros, ou encore avec un jeux de couleurs permettant une lecture aisée pour les mal-voyants ou daltoniens) et non pour une simple question d'esthétique...


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Je suis bien content de créer un site qui ne laisse pas indifférent ! 



Ma seule gêne réside encore dans le fait que la démarche n'est pas encore assez compréhensible (picouto, foguenne, etc.) et je vais travailler ce côté-là.


Point important : il faut effectivement que les gens qui visitent le site aient envie d'acheter mes photos, de me faire confiance pour des reportages. Nota : Pour les reportage au jour le jour et pour le stock, il y aura un système de planche contact, comme avant  Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut que je fasse en sorte qu'on y revienne.

Comme le dit justement Fredmac, pas question de faire plusieurs CSS car effectivement mieux vaut ne pas trop donner l'impression de "se chercher", c'est déjà suffisamment vrai comme ça  , sauf pour des raisons pratiques : impression, etc. Pour les mal voyants, vu que c'est un site photo...  bon.  


Je vais travailler à tout cela dans ces prochains jours. Merci de vos commentaires


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pris plus de temps...
> 
> Finalement, la seconde visite est moins déstabilisante
> Quelques remarques :
> ...



Ah ! Ah !En plus ça donne envie de revenir  tant mieux   

Tu as raison pour les liens barrés : j'aime pas trop, je vais changer ça.



> sur l'index quand tu cliques sur Regards d'Afrique, il te passe sur deux lignes // décale tout vers le bas :mouais:



Ouais c'est mon lien préféré  Bon, c'est le but recherché et ça ne dure que le temps d'un clic, hein c'est bien ça ? C'est pas qd tu survoles ?

Arf ! c'est mon lien préféré


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

au niveau de la galerie... quite à faire du css à la pelle, pourquoi les >>>>> en haut est une image ? :love: pareil pour le cadre noir au tour des photos, il faudrait le faire en css


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> au niveau de la galerie... quite à faire du css à la pelle, pourquoi les >>>>> en haut est une image ? :love:



Parce que je ne vois pas comment faire ce dégradé en dessous du titre autrement  Si tu as une idée, je suis bien sûr preneur. Heureusement, c'est un gif pas très lourd. Et il dépend directement du css : l'image n'est pas dans la page html.




> pareil pour le cadre noir au tour des photos, il faudrait le faire en css



Oui ! c'est déjà fait  
Mais je n'ai pas encore remis en ligne  bien vu


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir (parce que faut bien que je retourne bosser   ), je trouve bizzare les petits carrés en haut entre chaque image



Hum ça c'est une erreur de code : j'avais mis des "spacer gifs". et y sont pas sur le serveur.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Décembre 2005)

Antoine...
je te propose une petite amélioration...oh trois fois rien.
sur cette page, tu indiques que c'est à la personne de reporter la référence de la photo ???

Pourquoi ne pas mettre cette référence directement dans le lien que tu proposes : sous la forme


> <a href="mailto:information@monsite?subject=Demande%20de%20renseignement&amp;body=Je%20souhaite%20recevoir%20des%20informations%20concernant%20la%photo%20:%20NU113-AD-069-boxe.JP.%20Merci">


Ainsi tu facilites la vie de tes internautes et de tes futures "adorateurs"...

Je sais que cela va te compliquer la vie (quoiqu'avec PHP, cela puisse aller très vite), mais cela va grandement améliorer celle des utilisateurs de ton site.

Ergo un jour, ergo toujours ...


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je ne vois pas comment faire ce dégradé en dessous du titre autrement  Si tu as une idée, je suis bien sûr preneur. Heureusement, c'est un gif pas très lourd. Et il dépend directement du css : l'image n'est pas dans la page html.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Par exemple, vu ici :
http://www.francisek.com/article-920864.html
mis en pratique là


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, vu ici :
> http://www.francisek.com/article-920864.html
> mis en pratique là



Hum, ça rend moins bien 

C'est mes yeux ou la page de francisek est peu pataude à la navigation ?

Le problème de toute façon, pour moi, c'est  :

1 - la police, mais à la limite je peux l'inclure dans mon site pour que ceux qui ne l'ont pas puisse en profiter lors de la visite (mais ça je sais pas comment faire)

2 &#8211; faire passer ces chevrons SOUS le titre


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Antoine...
> je te propose une petite amélioration...oh trois fois rien.
> sur cette page, tu indiques que c'est à la personne de reporter la référence de la photo ???
> 
> ...



Ben, j'y pensais mais je vais laisser tomber cette option. En fait, je trouve que ça surcharge un peu trop la page. Et, parès tout, si une photo intéresse quelqu'un, il saura bien aller sur la page contact  

Par contre, je vais remettre les références des photos.


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 2 &#8211; faire passer ces chevrons SOUS le titre


 je ferais plutot le contraire 
Je mets le titre au dessus des chevrons


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

exemple mis à jour


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> exemple mis à jour



Ah ! là ça commence à le faire mais j'aime bien l'idée que le titre puisse chevaucher les premiers chevrons... sans que ça fasse planter les navigateurs habituels. chiche ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pas compris  pour moi, ca marche sous IE 6 et firefox...


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'y pensais mais je vais laisser tomber cette option. En fait, je trouve que ça surcharge un peu trop la page. Et, parès tout, si une photo intéresse quelqu'un, il saura bien aller sur la page contact
> 
> Par contre, je vais remettre les références des photos.



Il me semble que des informations de types légende, type, taille, dpi, etc... sont pertinentes pour le visiteur et n'encombrent en aucune manière la page...

Malheureusement la plupart des sites de photographe sont fait pour les paires (t'as vu mon site internet ?) et non pour l'internaute et encore moin pour ceux et celle qui font une recherche d'images. En tant que webmaster, combien de fois ai-je pesté parce que je n'arrivait pas à obtenir ces infos et les tarifs afférents... certaines banques d'images sont contre productive de ce point de vue, et pas que des petits acteurs...

Le nombrilisme de la production de site internet est une évidence, et de mon point de vue est une mauvaise voie.
Faire en sorte qu'un site soit accessible et dispose des éléments facilitant la vie de l'internaute sont un gage de professionnalisme, sans pour autant tomber dans une démarche mercantile de mauvais goût. De même n'est pas antinomique avec une réalisation artistique de la chose.

Faire un site ne consiste pas à faire plaisir à fredmac (encore que ) ou d'autres ; c'est avant toutes choses essayer de savoir ce qu'attend le visiteur - se mettre à sa place - et lui permettre d'avoir une expérience utilisateur des plus agréable et de nature à le faire revenir... pour pourquoi pas acheter tes clichés. L'idée selon laquelle les seuls images suffiront à vendre (ou faire connaître) et une vue de l'esprit... c'est croire qu'on est tellement bon que le reste est superflux...

Mais bon chacun fait comme il le sent.

Si quelqu'un possédant un tel site pouvait nous faire un feedback (nombre de visiteurs, contact, et clients finaux) cela serait intéressant pour alimenter le débat et valider ou invalider mes propos.


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que des informations de types légende, type, taille, dpi, etc... sont pertinentes pour le visiteur et n'encombrent en aucune manière la page...



Hum, que les infos soient utiles, d'accord. Mais la résolution, tout ça... pas forcément nécessaire : pour le moment, je ne compte pas donner accès au téléchargement (on passera tout ça sous spip en mars-avril). Le but c'est qu'on voit les photos, qu'on puisse me les demander par mail (d'où le besoin de références précises  ).



> Malheureusement la plupart des sites de photographe sont fait pour les paires (t'as vu mon site internet ?) et non pour l'internaute et encore moin pour ceux et celle qui font une recherche d'images.



Oui, c'est possible, les sites des photographes ne sont pas toujours terribles. 
Un beau contre-exemple de design assez chouette allié à une bonne "structure" (y'a un backend de fou) : pierregrosbois.net



> En tant que webmaster, combien de fois ai-je pesté parce que je n'arrivait pas à obtenir ces infos et les tarifs afférents... certaines banques d'images sont contre productive de ce point de vue, et pas que des petits acteurs...



Oui, mais là, ça ne me concerne pas : je ne crée pas une base de stock mais d'abord un portfolio. Le stock, on verra plus tard si c'est pertinent pour moi. Du reste, les tarifs dépendent de tant de chose que c'est pas forcément une bonne idée de les mettre en ligne. Quand les gens intéressés par une image sont prêts à la payer, ils savent envoyer un mail  



> Le nombrilisme de la production de site internet est une évidence, et de mon point de vue est une mauvaise voie.



Et ce n'est pas la mienne  Même si je cherche à créer un site qui me ressemble, forcément.




> Faire en sorte qu'un site soit accessible et dispose des éléments facilitant la vie de l'internaute sont un gage de professionnalisme, sans pour autant tomber dans une démarche mercantile de mauvais goût. De même n'est pas antinomique avec une réalisation artistique de la chose.



oui ! 


> Faire un site ne consiste pas à faire plaisir à fredmac (encore que ) ou d'autres ; c'est avant toutes choses essayer de savoir ce qu'attend le visiteur - se mettre à sa place - et lui permettre d'avoir une expérience utilisateur des plus agréable et de nature à le faire revenir... pour pourquoi pas acheter tes clichés.
> 
> L'idée selon laquelle les seuls images suffiront à vendre (ou faire connaître) et une vue de l'esprit... c'est croire qu'on est tellement bon que le reste est superflux...



On est d'accord. 




> (...)
> Si quelqu'un possédant un tel site pouvait nous faire un feedback (nombre de visiteurs, contact, et clients finaux) cela serait intéressant pour alimenter le débat et valider ou invalider mes propos.



Justement, je partage avec vous ce que m'a expliqué Pierre : les ventes à partir de son site se font dans leur grande majorité avec des gens (iconos, etc.) qu'il a déjà rencontrés  CQFD.


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est possible, les sites des photographes ne sont pas toujours terribles.
> Un beau contre-exemple de design assez chouette allié à une bonne "structure" (y'a un backend de fou) : pierregrosbois.net


Ce site est excellent... indépendamment des questions des photos. Si je ne devais retenir qu'une chose en terme d'ergo c'est bien la présence (visible qui plus est) du module de recherche. On voit que l'on a affaire (j'ai un doute sur l'emploi du "a faire" ou "affaire") à quelqu'un qui se soucis de l'internaute. BRAVO. Un travail de pro sur le fond et la forme, qui à fait l'objet d'une véritable réflexion en amont... Je le garde dans mes signets "site référence". Merci pour le lien.


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce site est excellent... indépendamment des questions des photos. Si je ne devais retenir qu'une chose en terme d'ergo c'est bien la présence (visible qui plus est) du module de recherche. On voit que l'on a affaire (j'ai un doute sur l'emploi du "a faire" ou "affaire") à quelqu'un qui se soucis de l'internaute. BRAVO. Un travail de pro sur le fond et la forme, qui à fait l'objet d'une véritable réflexion en amont... Je le garde dans mes signets "site référence". Merci pour le lien.


N'est-ce pas.
Il a beaucoup travaillé le design et l'architecture (code, serveur propriétaire) en amont avec graphiste, etc. Avant que je ne le rencontre, j'avais été frappé par l'ergonomie, l'aspect simple. Tu noteras aussi la présence de la page "sélection" qui permet de retrouver toutes les images que l'on a... sélectionnées. 

Le module de recherche ? aucun doute que j'en mettrai un aussi 
...en mars-avril.


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Le module de recherche ? aucun doute que j'en mettrai un aussi
> ...en mars-avril.


Souvent la question du module de recherche rebutte car elle implique un stock d'images correctement taggées. Ce qui suppose un travail de fou - au bout de quelques années - pour qui ne l'aurait pas fait correctement.

La présence du dit module démontre un double professionnalisme :
- sur le respect et l'attention porté aux besoins de l'internaute
- sur la façon de travailler du photographe (organisation, hierarchisation, ...)

A ce titre j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec un photographe plutôt connu, pour les raisons sus-citées. Je m'en méfie donc comme de la peste (même si on ne peut, et l'on ne doit pas, généraliser)


----------



## mistertitan (14 Décembre 2005)

Nouvelle interface de mon blog

http://desbalaisbrosses.free.fr/

au passage, j'ai mis les Vidéos publicitaires d'Apple


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle interface de mon blog
> 
> http://desbalaisbrosses.free.fr/
> 
> au passage, j'ai mis les Vidéos publicitaires d'Apple



Pas mal du tout, beaucoup plus rock n roll qu'avant  







Pour ma part, j'ai un peu avancé dans mon design : 

index

Galerie test

à noter que sur l'index, je cherche à mettre le gros texte qui est "en bas" à droite. Et je n'arrive pas le faire... je ne retrouve pas les bons réglages CSS (que j'ai appris sur le tas  ) 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci d'avance !


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2005)

les commentaires sur les photos, sur fond jaune (pareil pour le violet), c'est, je trouve, vraiment illisible. Je dois forcer pour pouvoir lire. Bilan des courses, je ne lis pas... testé sous FIrefox linux (je n'ai pas les même polices )


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> les commentaires sur les photos, sur fond jaune (pareil pour le violet), c'est, je trouve, vraiment illisible. Je dois forcer pour pouvoir lire. Bilan des courses, je ne lis pas... testé sous FIrefox linux (je n'ai pas les même polices )



Ah oui, certes, c'est pas très beau chez toi 

Va falloir que je peaufine mon choix des polices et des couleurs 

Sinon : any idea pour le positionnement du texte ?


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2005)

Ben en fait, j'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais faire :love:


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, j'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais faire :love:



Ben je veux faire ça : 







déplacer mon bloc de texte. J'arrive à le faire en donnant la propriété "float left" à mon menu (+ qq autres trucs), mais arrivé à la dernière ligne du menu, le texte à droite "l'entoure", normal. Et moi je veux pas. Je veux que ce soit deux colonne distinctes. 

Comment qu'on fait... ?   merci d'avance !


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2005)

hop et hop
Désolé, mais je suis en déménagement... je n'ai pas trop le temps de plus t'aider. Aide toi toi-même et le ciel t'aidera :love:


----------



## AntoineD (14 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> hop et hop
> Désolé, mais je suis en déménagement... je n'ai pas trop le temps de plus t'aider. Aide toi toi-même et le ciel t'aidera :love:



Ok ! Ça fait un peu "démerdes-toi" et j'aurais pu mal le prendre  mais le second lien, je crois que c'est ce qu'il me fallait   

Merci beaucoup ! et bon déménagement ! quelle idée de déménager en décembre...


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2005)

le scroll horizontal pour la galerie, c'est pas terrible, nan?


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! Ça fait un peu "démerdes-toi" et j'aurais pu mal le prendre  mais le second lien, je crois que c'est ce qu'il me fallait
> 
> Merci beaucoup ! et bon déménagement ! quelle idée de déménager en décembre...


[hs]
et encore, tu ne sais pas tout  
déménagement (petit) vendredi.... 1100 km
puis re-déménagement le 18 janvier 20 km
et re-re-déménagement le 21 janvier 1100 km (mais là ya un camion )
alors tu penses j'aime ça !!! 
[/hs]


----------



## AntoineD (16 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> hop et hop
> Désolé, mais je suis en déménagement... je n'ai pas trop le temps de plus t'aider. Aide toi toi-même et le ciel t'aidera :love:



Merci à Daffy, Fredmac et les autres, notamment ma copine qui sait (trop ?) critique quand il le faut ! 

Vos conseils m'ont bien aidé et j'ai même glissé sur les pentes du php ! Dingue.

Nota : un jour, ça passera sous SPIP, vraisemblablement en mars-avril.

En attendant, j'aimerais assez que vous me donniez votre avis : c'est loin d'être définitif, forcément, mais on va pouvoir commencer à parler ergonomie ! 

Et je suis gentil : j'ai viré les liens qui bondissaient.  

Allez voir là-bas si j'y suis, maintenant ! 

...et merci d'avance de vos commentaires


----------



## clampin (16 Décembre 2005)

allez... un petit tour sur un des mes nouveau site http://www.belcaps.be/


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Décembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> allez... un petit tour sur un des mes nouveau site http://www.belcaps.be/


je ne vois pas bien l'interêt de la chose, pourais tu me l'expliquer ? Sous quel angle particulier présentes tu ces présentatrices. Quel en est l'intérêt pour l'internaute ?

Bref, je suis dubitatif. Si tu veux nous dire que tu es est capable de faire un site internet, nous te croyons sur parole, mais là...


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> :mouais: Par contre, comme je suis une grosse féniasse siffle: ) et que j'ai pas de souris avec molette gauche / droite, le défilement horizontal pour les photos me saoule un tantinet :rateau:



Sur le principe, je suis d'accord avec toi. Néanmoins, il est des cas où cela offre une perspective, une certaine idée de la photo, et reprend le format même des clichés. Pour un site de photographe cela me semble tout à fait acceptable, même si peu ergonomique. Ne soyons pas dogmatique.


----------



## daffyb (16 Décembre 2005)

ya des problèmes au niveau des accents dans les galeries


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Décembre 2005)

@Antoine
sous certaines photos il y a des légendes et sous d'autres non ? il faut choisir, soit tu en met sous chaques photographies, soit tu n'en écris aucune .... il y va de la cohérence de l'ensemble.

sur cette page tu as deux fois la même légende pour les photos de Jean-Baptiste Monnier ???

Page suivante : lorsque tu es sur la série 13-17 et que tu cliques sur "images suivantes" tu reviens sur la série 1-6. L'intitulé de ton lien doit donc être modifié ou supprimé comme ici


----------



## AntoineD (16 Décembre 2005)

A propos de la navigation en largeur :



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le principe, je suis d'accord avec toi. Néanmoins, il est des cas où cela offre une perspective, une certaine idée de la photo, et reprend le format même des clichés. Pour un site de photographe cela me semble tout à fait acceptable, même si peu ergonomique. Ne soyons pas dogmatique.





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait Fredmac75
> 
> ... mais...
> le positionnement vertical des photos rappellerait plus la sensation d'observer un négatif, en plus de faciliter la navigation non ?



Je suis conscient que ce type de présentation peut "choquer" parce qu'il n'est pas forcément courant. Néanmoins, même si ma copine n'aime pas non plus au premier abord (  ), je n'ai rien trouvé de plus cohérent dans ma volonté de présenter mes images comme une continuité. Ça rappelle une galerie "en vrai", et c'est bien ce que je cherche. On regarde les photos comme sur un mur.





			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ya des problèmes au niveau des accents dans les galeries



Oui, ça, je ne comprends pas ! Tu es sur firefox 1.5 ? Parce que sur IE mac et sur Safari, ça roule. Il n'y a que firefox qui fait l'emmerdeur. Et je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir... :-/




			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> @Antoine
> sous certaines photos il y a des légendes et sous d'autres non ? il faut choisir, soit tu en met sous chaques photographies, soit tu n'en écris aucune .... il y va de la cohérence de l'ensemble.
> (...)
> Page suivante : lorsque tu es sur la série 13-17 et que tu cliques sur "images suivantes" tu reviens sur la série 1-6. L'intitulé de ton lien doit donc être modifié ou supprimé comme ici



Oui, les galeries ne sont pas tout à fait définitives. 

Quant aux liens malfoutus, je vais régler ça.


Si quelqu'un peut regarder la chose sous un PC, je serais ravis qu'il me dise si ça roule !


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...Si quelqu'un peut regarder la chose sous un PC, je serais ravis qu'il me dise si ça roule !



PROVOCATEUR


----------



## mikarock (16 Décembre 2005)

A reflechir, vous avez des idees pour mon site: http://parlonsen.net ?

J'y reflechissais et me disais que mettre des emissions mini (pour la bande passante) pourrait apporter un plus (merci garageband) qu'en pensez vous ?

Je me demande toujours quoi faire a part des articles et autres mises à disposition de contenu sur le theme pour eviter d'entendre un pote, ou un pote d'un pote dire qu'il n'a pas utilise de capote avec une fille sans que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ai fait le test 

Des idees, des idées svp, peut etre une bande dessiné, un dessin animé, je reflechis, mais vos idées sont les bienvenues

Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Décembre 2005)

mon site est dans ma signature

il est encore en travail, et ça avance doucement, mais sûrement... ^^


----------



## gorillaz (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis allé faire un tour sur vos sites respectifs et je ne me permettrais pas de faire de critiques, étant loin du webmaster professionnel et du webdesigner de choc! Les constructions ont l'air très propres, trop propres? Malgré la rigidité de SPIP, et sur la base d'un gros travail préalable open source , il est possible de faire des choses un peu moins "class"... Vous en pensez quoi du site de ma défractée?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2005)

Antoine, ton nouveau site est dejà plus sympa avec la photo sur la page d'accueil. 
Je ne suis toujours pas fans du coup de fluo jaune mais bon ce n'est pas dégeux non plus.  

Je n'est jamais trop aimé le scrolling horizontale même si il est très (trop) souvent utilisé par des photographes.
Je comprend l'idée de vouloir reproduire "une expo" sauf que là on est pas dans une galerie, musée, expo.
Tu notes: "Ça rappelle une galerie "en vrai"".
Oui mais non, on est sur internet et croire qu'on pourrait "se croire" dans une vrai galerie avec des photos à maxi 500 pixel de large... 
A une "expo en vrai", je n'aimerais pas voir une seul photo dans une galerie et devoir appuyer sur une flèche pour voir la photo suivant même si c'est pour faire "internet style". 
Bref, pourquoi faire "compliqué" "non "ergonomique" quand il est si simple de rendre la visite plus agréable. 
Plus l'écran est petit, plus c'est désagréable ce système. 
Ce n'est pas désagréable au point de me faire renoncer à une visite mais bon, tu demandes un avis, je le donne. 

Dans une "vrai expo" je n'aimerais pas avoir un texte fluor en dessous des photos. Va au bout de ta logique, tu veux reproduire une "vrai" expo, retire ou diminue le texte en dessous des photos en mode "visite de la galerie".

Un exemple avec la galerie d'un membre de macgé ou "je me sent déjà un peu plus dans une vrai galerie" 

Deuxième remarque, dans les liens vers les derniers articles de ton blog, je suis renvoyé à chaque fois vers la page d'accueil du blog et non vers l'article en question. Ce serait plus sympa d'être envoyer vers l'article en question.


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2005)

Pour la navigation, je cherche à retrouver la continuité que l'on trouve dans une galerie. Je suis bien comscient qu'à moins que vous ayez un 30 pouces, j'aurai bien du mal à redonner les émotions habituelles d'une galerie photo 

Le scrolling horizontal, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit si répandu que ça. Je connais le site d'Olivier et je connais 2, 3 autres photographes qui font de même mais c'est pas non plus la folle mode 

Pour ce qui est du rendu désagréable sur petit écran, j'ai fait en sorte que les photos soient toujours visible entièrement même sur un 800 x 600. Lesquels écrans se font très rares... en témoignent les stats de mes sites internet 

Maintenant, je dis pas que je vais pas améliorer petit à petit. c'est la version ß après tout 

Enfin, pour les liens de la Une qui marche pas : oui, je viens de voir ça, c'est un problème de forme de liens et je n'avais pas vu ce bug ! Merci  J'ai mis des query strings au lieu de path machin bidules, on va gérer.

N'empêche que malgré toutes les petits détails qui vous "gênent"... vous êtes nombreux à réagir ! 
Donc : j'ai en partir réussi mon pari  


Tous ces commentaires aident énormément ! merci à tous


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> A reflechir, vous avez des idees pour mon site: http://parlonsen.net ?



Moi je trouve le design simple et efficace, c'est plutôt un bon point 

En revanche, je suis pas sûr de cerner pourquoi ta première page c'est celle des goodies...  Ça manque de sens, tu devrais faire une UNE plus synthètique et moins textuelle, je pense 



> J'y reflechissais et me disais que mettre des emissions mini (pour la bande passante) pourrait apporter un plus (merci garageband) qu'en pensez vous ?



Qu'entends-tu par "émission mini" ? Si c'est une bande-son dans le site, pour ma part, c'est de mauvais goût et c'est très énervant quand tu as du son qui débarque sur l'ordi alors que tu as du monde autour ! En tout cas, moi, ce que j'en dis...  



> Je me demande toujours quoi faire a part des articles et autres mises à disposition de contenu sur le theme pour eviter d'entendre un pote, ou un pote d'un pote dire qu'il n'a pas utilise de capote avec une fille sans que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ai fait le test
> 
> Des idees, des idées svp, peut etre une bande dessiné, un dessin animé, je reflechis, mais vos idées sont les bienvenues



Ben n'hésite pas à lancer un appel à contribution dans les forums. Ceci étant, es-tu bien sûr que ton site ne fasse pas "doublon" avec d'autres, plus gros ?Genre Aides, etc. La première question à se poser, c'est toujours : qu'apporte-t'on de plus par rapport à ce qui existe déjà ? important


----------



## mikarock (17 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve le design simple et efficace, c'est plutôt un bon point
> 
> En revanche, je suis pas sûr de cerner pourquoi ta première page c'est celle des goodies...  Ça manque de sens, tu devrais faire une UNE plus synthètique et moins textuelle, je pense


Oui, je vais voir pour faire une premiere page plus graphique 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par "émission mini" ? Si c'est une bande-son dans le site, pour ma part, c'est de mauvais goût et c'est très énervant quand tu as du son qui débarque sur l'ordi alors que tu as du monde autour ! En tout cas, moi, ce que j'en dis...


Non pas une musique d'ambiance, je suis contre (surtout quand t'ecoutes deja de la musique sur ton ordi) je parlais plus d'un concept d'emission audio (petit format) telechargeable/ecoutable en ligne 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben n'hésite pas à lancer un appel à contribution dans les forums. Ceci étant, es-tu bien sûr que ton site ne fasse pas "doublon" avec d'autres, plus gros ?Genre Aides, etc. La première question à se poser, c'est toujours : qu'apporte-t'on de plus par rapport à ce qui existe déjà ? important


Mon site ne fait pas doublon face au aides, actup... Mon combat n'est pas le meme, mon but etant de banaliser le preservatif pour que ça devienne aussi naturel de parler de capote, que de parler de voitures...
Le probleme que j'ai decelé aujourd'hui que pour beaucoup trop de jeunes, on met des capotes que pour se proteger du sida, et donc ils se disent "c'est bon elle doit etre safe, pas besoin de capote". Le sida reste malgré tout ceux qui essaient de faire bouger les choses, ça reste un sujet tabou et qui n'arrive qu'aux autres``

Mon but est a moi n'est pas de parler de sida, mais de capotes, celle qu'on met pour eviter de se chopper toutes les IST (beaucoup trop rependu) et bien genante, de la syphilis aux micoses... et aussi d'eviter d'avoir un enfant non désiré (ca aussi il faut y penser)

Voila pourquoi je ne pense pas faire doublon, mon site est sur la sexualité avec capote, on parle de sexe, on met a disposition des goodies plus ou moins sur le theme, pour que ça devienne banal une capote 

Et la prochain etape, on travail dessus, c'est peut etre cette mini emission ou on parlera de sexe plutot cool, ou des mini episodes humoriste mettant en scene une capote... enfin ça reflechi...
Par la suite je pense organiser un/des concours pour gagner des boites de capotes, mais pas pour tout de suite


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Non pas une musique d'ambiance, je suis contre (surtout quand t'ecoutes deja de la musique sur ton ordi) je parlais plus d'un concept d'emission audio (petit format) telechargeable/ecoutable en ligne



Ouais ! un podcast, quoi


----------



## jahrom (17 Décembre 2005)

Que pensez vous du nouveau site d'un ami photographe (il vient de s'inscrire sur le forum mais n'a pas encore posté) ?

http://www.histoiresdimages.com


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous du nouveau site d'un ami photographe (il vient de s'inscrire sur le forum mais n'a pas encore posté) ?
> 
> http://www.histoiresdimages.com



Dans l'ensemble, j'aime beaucoup. 

Je commence pas une petites remarques. 

L'animation du début est très sympa mais peut-être un brin longue. (j'ai bien dit un brin...  )

Pour le reste, c'est simple, sobre, classe, le style de site que j'aime beaucoup.
On s'y retrouve de suite. 
Ca donne envie de voir toutes les photos. (j'en aime beaucoup et j'adore certaines dont plusieurs de la galerie "personnel". :love: )
Le bruit de déclenchement entre les photos ne me dérange pas mais il peut lasser certain.

Bref pour ma part.   

(Donne moi son nom sur macgé que je le coup de boule.  )


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Je commence pas une petites remarques.
> 
> L'animation du début est très sympa mais peut-être un brin longue. (j'ai bien dit un brin...  )



Oui ! carrément, c'est un peu long... Pour ainsi dire, j'ai pas voulu attendre. J'y suis retourné parce que tu demandais notre avis. Bon, ok, je suis de nature impatiente  mais quand même.. 

Pour le reste, sur mon TI 667, je trouve que les anims flash manquent de vélocité.

Foguenne, t'as ça aussi sur ton imac dernier  cri ?

Pour le reste, les photos ont de la gueule même si c'est pas forcément ma tasse de thé.

Ah ! un détail : les phrases genre "observer... bla bla bla" moi je trouve ça un peu... vain. Ça n'enage que moi, bien sûr, mais ça donne un côté "je cherche à me justifier genre je fais des photos voilà et j'ai mon regard etc.". Bon. Y fait des photos ? Bon, ben on se doute qu'il a un regard et qu'il observe...  non ? 

Je pense que ses photos se suffisent à elle-même. Ce genre de textouille n'apporte rien 

Ah ! et encore : hum, sur mon écran de powerbook, ça passe limite, en hauteur... mais bon, c'est vraiment un détail


----------



## izo (17 Décembre 2005)

Cool , ya des gens des forums macgé qui utlisent mes squelettes 

http://www.aucuneid.net/bones


Je suis pas d'accord pour dire que spip est rigide mais c'est pas le lieu pour en débattre


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Je commence pas une petites remarques.
> 
> ...



Merci pour lui 

Je crois que son pseudo c'est histoiresdimages.
Mais à ma connaissance, il n'a pas encore posté de message.
Ca ne saurait tarder...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, sur mon TI 667, je trouve que les anims flash manquent de vélocité.
> 
> Foguenne, t'as ça aussi sur ton imac dernier  cri ?



Non, ça va, c'est assez fluide. Sur l'iMac et sur le Powerbook.


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Je ne pouvais pas parler du site d'histoiresdimages sans vous montrer celui de son concepteur...

http://www.lab52.com



On aime le flash ou on aime pas (perso j'aime moyen)
Mais il faut reconnaitre que ça de la gueule


----------



## mikarock (18 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! un podcast, quoi


En y reflechissant, je vais peut etre plus orienté le site vers une version supercapote, pour creer un rel univers avec pour en revenir a ce contenu audio, je pense peut etre faire des minis episodes audio avec en guest star SUPER CAPOTTTEEEEE 

A mediter, je vais commencer par travailler la nouvelle charte graphique, et apres, faut que je m'attelle a l'ecriture de mini histoires audio (pour eviter de bouffer ma bande passante allouée)

Pour le site de photos, j'aime bien c'est sympa, c'est le genre de site qui met bien en avant son contenu.


----------



## Emma Laroche (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

réouverture de mon site, www.arbre-a-lettre.net.

Emma Laroche.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Navigation déroutante mais très simple !


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

j'ai l'impression que tu as quelque chose collé à ta navigation sur MacGé Emma....  


ah oui, tiens ! un supermoquette en filature pas très discrète !   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Navigation déroutante mais très simple !



Hum... moi je trouve que c'est un peu le gros bordel, quand même. 

Y'a de jolies photos mais c'est le cirque. Et je crois que certaines images, de la navigation aux photos, sont un peu lourdes à charger...


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut Emma
hum... un peux lourd comme design... quelque chose de plus aéré peut être ? Le compteur est-il vraiment nécessaire. Si tu veux connaître tes statistiques, tu peux te logger chez Xiti, non ? Pour le visiteur, quelle information ?
D'autre part, je ne comprend pas le but du site ? La promotion de tes talents de photographe ?

Très grande hétérogénéité dans les modes de présentation. Peut-être un fil rouge ? On à le sentiment de se retrouver dans un site différent à chaque clic, est-ce voulu ?

Trop de roll-over tue le roll-over, à la longue cela devient fatiguant, et n'apporte pas grand chose.

De mon point de vue, un site à revoir sur le fond et la forme. Pourquoi ne pas envisager de prendre une feuille de papier et d'y écrire ce que tu souhaites faire partager aux internautes, et de partir de cette base pour revoir la structure même du site, et le présenter de façon plus cohérente ?

Je te le dis sans détour, on n'a guère envie de revenir. Peut-être pourrais tu nous démontrer le contraire ?

Bon courage


----------



## AntoineD (19 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas envisager de prendre une feuille de papier et d'y écrire ce que tu souhaites faire partager aux internautes, et de partir de cette base pour revoir la structure même du site, et le présenter de façon plus cohérente ?



LE conseil qui vaut pour tous les sites 

Sans ça, on finit toujours par perdre du temps


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> LE conseil qui vaut pour tous les sites
> 
> Sans ça, on finit toujours par perdre du temps


C'est vrai, la plupart du temps les gens ne manque pas de talent mais plutôt de méthode ; par quoi commencer ? A éviter donc, l'utilisation directe d'un logiciel de conception de site.

Une fois que les idées sont claires et couchées sur papier, il est plus simple de "produire" son site... et comme tu le soulignes si justement, quel gain de temps.

Ca me rappel mes début ou je partais "en live" dans les toutes les directions... que de chemins parcourus depuis...


----------



## mikarock (19 Décembre 2005)

Je travaille sur la V2 de mon site, qu'en pensez vous ?
http://jt4u.net/parlonsen/index2.php


----------



## Emma Laroche (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Emma
> hum... un peux lourd comme design... quelque chose de plus aéré peut être ? Le compteur est-il vraiment nécessaire. Si tu veux connaître tes statistiques, tu peux te logger chez Xiti, non ? Pour le visiteur, quelle information ?
> D'autre part, je ne comprend pas le but du site ? La promotion de tes talents de photographe ?
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

vous avez raison ! La navigation est à revoir mais je tiens au concept de l'arbre et de ses branches : vous aimez les Apple...pie sur Macgé non ? 

Je note que des éléments ne sautent pas assez aux yeux, si j'ose dire ainsi : le fil rouge(celui d'Ariane dans son labyrinthe ?) est un penchant pour le papier, les livres, les lettres, les manuscrits, les textes, tout ce que l'informatique tue ou tente de remplacer. 

Vous parlez compteur, c'est bien ! Je conte aussi des histoires avec des chapitres, et des missives qui contiennent des éléments visuels, des courriers que chaque visiteur(je n'aime guère ce mot) ouvre et referme.

Je vous remercie de vos précieuses remarques et me remets au travail. 

Bonne journée ;-)


----------



## Alhein (20 Décembre 2005)

sans prétention aucune, je laisse le lien vers mon site en espérant qu'il représente bien l'apparence de mon travail de peintre.


Mon site [/URL]http://users.skynet.be/sky82137/index.html


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> ...La navigation est à revoir mais je tiens au concept de l'arbre et de ses branches :


 je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir, hormis le fait qu'un site à une arborescence pour représentation ???



			
				Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> Je note que des éléments ne sautent pas assez aux yeux, si j'ose dire ainsi : le fil rouge(celui d'Ariane dans son labyrinthe ?) est un penchant pour le papier, les livres, les lettres, les manuscrits, les textes, tout ce que l'informatique tue ou tente de remplacer.


 Ça ne semble pas évident à comprendre sur ta page d'acceuil, ni sur les pages internes par ailleurs ; l'image en background sur ta page d'acceuil, que représente t-elle ?



			
				Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez compteur, c'est bien !


Merci, vous êtes fort bonne ma mie  



			
				Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> Je conte aussi des histoires avec des chapitres, et des missives qui contiennent des éléments visuels, des courriers que chaque visiteur(je n'aime guère ce mot) ouvre et referme.


 Et, et, ... et la fin du raisonnement ? quel est le rapport entre la présence d'un compteur qui t'aide à dénombrer la quantité d'internautes et le fait des numérotations de chapitres, hormis qu'il s'agit de chiffres dans les deux cas ?

tes raisonnements me semble à l'image du site : quelques peux tortueux. Il ne tient qu'a toi de les rendres limpides


----------



## Emma Laroche (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir, hormis le fait qu'un site à une arborescence pour représentation ???



Ce site a aussi un nom. Ma référence au concept de l'arbre vous échappe encore, décidément.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne semble pas évident à comprendre sur ta page d'acceuil, ni sur les pages internes par ailleurs ; l'image en background sur ta page d'acceuil, que représente t-elle ?



Simple lecture d'image : des liens et une arborescence (langage informatique), des noeuds à délier et des lettres affranchies (langage métaphorique).

Plusieurs degrés de lecture.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, vous êtes fort bonne ma mie



Je relève que vous écrivez souvent le mot " accueil " avec une faute d'orthographe. Pourtant, ce mot devrait vous être familier puisqu'il apparait souvent dans les menus des sites non tortueux.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Et, et, ... et la fin du raisonnement ? quel est le rapport entre la présence d'un compteur qui t'aide à dénombré la quantité d'internautes et le fait des numérotations de chapitres, hormis qu'il s'agit de chiffres dans les deux cas ?



J'ai pour habitude de taquiner la métaphore. Vous parlez compteur et moi conteur. Vous parlez chiffres et moi lettres.





			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> tes raisonnements me semble à l'image du site : quelques peux tortueux. Il ne tient qu'a toi de les rendres limpides



Je compatis.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Alhein a dit:
			
		

> sans prétention aucune, je laisse le lien vers mon site en espérant qu'il représente bien l'apparence de mon travail de peintre.
> 
> 
> Mon site [/url]http://users.skynet.be/sky82137/index.html



Ben comme le dit Picouto, le travail de peintre a l'air chouette &#8211; à voir en "vrai"  &#8211; mais le site, lui... argh.

D'un côté, y'a la musique de fond un peu "déconcertante", et de l'autre, y'a la police Comic Sans MS qui,  à mon avis, n'est pas forcément du meilleur goût.

Quant aux répétitions d'images... c'est peut-être pas du meilleur goût.

Enfin, je crois que, dans ton menu, les peintures doivent être les premières. 
L'atelier, sa présentation... c'est pas ça que tu cherches d'abord à montrer. Si ?

Essaie de reprendre tout sur une feuille de papier. Genre un plan de ce que tu veux dire. Par rapport à ta peinture. l'architecture du site doit se conformer à la manière dont tu t'exprimes dans tes tableaux ou bien doit s'effacer derrière les tableaux (en choisissant un design minimaliste).


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> Ce site a aussi un nom. Ma référence au concept de l'arbre vous échappe encore, décidément.



Hum, non. Enfin, pas à moi, en tout cas  Mais pour l'arbre... tout site, du plus simple au plus extravagant, comporte une arborescence. Pour le coup la vôtre est quand même un peu dure à suivre...



> Simple lecture d'image : des liens et une arborescence (langage informatique), des noeuds à délier et des lettres affranchies (langage métaphorique).
> 
> Plusieurs degrés de lecture.



Ça, on peut comprendre. Mais, pour le moment, le résultat semble un peu bancal. J'imagine que c'es très clair pour vous mais pour nous autres les visiteurs, ça passe vite pour des problèmes de design : votre mise en page n'est pas suffisamment "propre".




> J'ai pour habitude de taquiner la métaphore. Vous parlez compteur et moi conteur. Vous parlez chiffres et moi lettres.



...n'empêche que le compteur est assez inesthétique et que la métaphore pour le coup est plutôt gratuite, non ?



> Je compatis.



Oh ! faut pas, nous, on ne fait que visiter...  
Mais dans l'état actuel du site, assez dur  d'accès dans sa simple construction &#8211; je ne juge nullement le contenu ni votre expression &#8211;, on n'a pas franchement envie de revenir...

Un site web reste un site web. S'il est visité pour être aussitôt oublié, quel intérêt ? D'autant que le vôtre contient des choses intéressantes. Ce serait dommage que tout passe à la trappe...


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> ... Je compatis.


Il me semble qu'une confusion règne. Un site internet est un objet en tant que tel. Il répond à des caractéristiques qui sont maintenant relativement bien établies (et surtout qui ne contredisent en aucune manière une démarche artistique). C'est un objet de communication et comme tout objet de communication, il doit être conçu avec la plus grande attention.

On peut être un excellent photographe, peintre, ou encore conteur, sans pour autant avoir la pédagogie, sur le fond et la forme, nécessaire pour faire passer son message.

Au risque de me répéter, le centre de la réflexion doit être l'internaute. Le site et fait pour elle ou lui, non ? auquel cas il s'agit de nombrilisme, chose fort répandue sur le web... j'imagine que ce n'est pas le sens de ta démarche. Si l'on admet cela (l'interaute comme alpha et oméga de la réflexion), ton site ne présente pas les caractéristiques de nature à en faire une véritable expérience utilisateurs.

Le but de conception n'est pas tant de se faire plaisir, ce qui n'est pas interdit au demeurant, que de faire plaisir - est vivement conseillé -. Il faut donc se mettre à la place de l'autre, et c'est une démarche difficile s'il en est.

Ceci dit, ce ne sont que des conseils. Prend les, jettes les, fait comme tu le sens... mais sache que lorsque nous te les donnons, il ne s'agit pas de dire "nous sommes les meilleurs", mais plutôt "voilà notre expérience, et nous pouvons t'en faire profiter"...

voilu, voilu 

PS : Satannée orthographe...


----------



## Emma Laroche (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'une confusion règne. Un site internet est un objet en tant que tel. Il répond à des caractéristiques qui sont maintenant relativement bien établies (et surtout qui ne contredisent en aucune manière une démarche artistique). C'est un objet de communication et comme tout objet de communication, il doit être conçu avec la plus grande attention.



Le mot "objet " (un objet par définition n'a pas d'âme)...  est votre conception d'un site et je la respecte.  Je parlerai personnellement  de " support " pour définir la nature d'un site. Mais ne  jouons pas sur les mots, le support demeurant ce qui accueille, reçoit et envoie des données, des informations sous toutes ses formes, quand l'objet reste un ustensile que l'on prend/jette/zappe.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> On peut être un excellent photographe, peintre, ou encore conteur, sans pour autant avoir la pédagogie, sur le fond et la forme, nécessaire pour faire passer son message.



Je partage votre point de vue : la personnalité du pédagogue et donc ses compétence à véhiculer un message en font l'acteur principal : un programme figé appliqué "comme dans le manuel " fait de lui une nature morte. Le public aura tôt fait de s'ennuyer dans cette ritournelle.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me répéter, le centre de la réflexion doit être l'internaute. Le site et fait pour elle ou lui, non ? auquel cas il s'agit de nombrilisme, chose fort répandue sur le web... j'imagine que ce n'est pas le sens de ta démarche. Si l'on admet cela (l'interaute comme alpha et oméga de la réflexion), ton site ne présente pas les caractéristiques de nature à en faire une véritable expérience utilisateurs.
> 
> Le but de conception n'est pas tant de se faire plaisir, ce qui n'est pas interdit au demeurant, que de faire plaisir - est vivement conseillé -. Il faut donc se mettre à la place de l'autre, et c'est une démarche difficile s'il en est.



Personne ne peut se mettre à la place de l'autre et chaque être est unique. Point de nombrilisme certes mais un refus total de ressembler ou d'être assimilé à la masse, même quand la toile des www foisonne de nom de domaine.

 De la même façon, les règles standardisées visant à faire d'un site " un bon ou un mauvais produit " avec des critères figés, me font penser à la chaine de consommation et à un hit-parade du tube de l'été. Cela fonctionne un temps et puis on oublie, on remplace. Suivre une mode(flash en est une), rester dans un moule dans la conception d'un site, c'est souvent aboutir à une vision aseptisée, un site sans caractère ni distinction, une réplique d'une autre réplique, irréprochable certes au point de vue technique puisqu'elle ne prend aucun risque parce que conforme aux exigences que vous exprimez et je vous cite : " en faire une véritable expérience utilisateur. " 




			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, ce ne sont que des conseils. Prend les, jettes les, fait comme tu le sens... mais sache que lorsque nous te les donnons, il ne s'agit pas de dire "nous sommes les meilleurs", mais plutôt "voilà notre expérience, et nous pouvons t'en faire profiter"...
> 
> voilu, voilu
> 
> PS : Satannée orthographe...



Je ne cherche pas à avoir raison ou tort, ni à polémiquer et je suis preneuse de conseils avertis. Je comprends "votre position de  visiteurs " qui rentre et qui sort. Mais vous n'êtes pas que cela. Aussi,  je vous remercie de nous avoir fait profiter de votre expérience.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Hum, Emma, on peut débattre longtemps des concepts d'"objet" ou de "support" &#8211; quoi que ce ne soit pas franchement le lieu &#8211; mais le fait est qu'arriver sur votre site ne donne aucune envie de poursuivre ou de revenir.

C'est juste un fait. Un site peut avoir une âme, celle de son créateur, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je cherche à faire avec le mien. Nonobstant, j'attire votre attention sur ce point : un site, c'est aussi un squelette technique fait de "css", de "html" qui vont devoir donner ce que vous visualiser dans un navigateur.

Des navigateurs, il y en a beaucoup, et je ne crois pas que votre désir soit que le visiteur voit autre  chose que ce que vous vouliez, si ?

Nous nous sommes penché sur l'accessibilité purement TECHNIQUE de votre support et non sur son aspect ARTISTIQUE qui n'appartient qu'à vous. Et sur ce point technique, ben force est de constater que votre site est plutôt brinquebalant. Les rouages manquent de graisse et on n'a pas envie de chercher plus loin que la page d'accueil.

J'aime beaucoup les sites originaux mais votre système de navigation ne relève guère d'une logique très évidente... moi-même, je cherche souvent midi à quatorze heure mais là...

Mais peut-être pourriez-vous nous expliquer à quoi vous sert ce site ?

A présenter votre travail ? 

à trouver des clients ?

à satisfaire votre ego &#8211; pourquoi pas ! &#8211; ?

Dites-nous, on comprendra mieux.
Mais toujours est-il que c'est pas facile de le visiter, pour le moment...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis à ma troisième visite. Une longue expérience avec AntoineD m'a appris à ne pas rester sur ma première impression...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



...salaud.


----------



## Emma Laroche (20 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, Emma, on peut débattre longtemps des concepts d'"objet" ou de "support" - quoi que ce ne soit pas franchement le lieu - mais le fait est qu'arriver sur votre site ne donne aucune envie de poursuivre ou de revenir.
> 
> C'est juste un fait. Un site peut avoir une âme, celle de son créateur, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je cherche à faire avec le mien. Nonobstant, j'attire votre attention sur ce point : un site, c'est aussi un squelette technique fait de "css", de "html" qui vont devoir donner ce que vous visualiser dans un navigateur.
> 
> ...



A faire parler de vous... et de vos expériences 




Je parle peu de moi , en effet, sur ce forum et ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'endroit. Le site arbre à lettre est en évolution, et c'est là-bas que cela se passe et/ou se casse, que cela vous parle ou pas du tout. 

Soyez sûr que je vous écoute, je prends note ici, là et ailleurs...

Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## gorillaz (20 Décembre 2005)

izo a dit:
			
		

> Cool , ya des gens des forums macgé qui utlisent mes squelettes
> 
> http://www.aucuneid.net/bones
> 
> ...


En fait spip est un peu "rigide" pour des non avertis comme moi, je passe des heures à essayer de faire des trucs tout bête. Mais SPIP c'est fabuleux pour un type comme moi qui ne connait rien au php, encore moins au java etc... Le site de ma petite perle est celui dont je suis le plus fier, mais j'ai également utilisé "bones" pour le site du syndicat où je travaille et le site de mon pote keupon. Izo MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Décembre 2005)

Mon site http://alkyss.free.fr est mis à jour...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mon site http://alkyss.free.fr est mis à jour...



Pas le temps d'aller très loin dans le site car je suis pressé, mais deux remarques tout de même :

&#8211; il vaut mieux donner la possibilité à l'internaute de couper le son ;

&#8211; ton site tout en image est typiquement un truc à faire en flash... Sur ADSL, ça ne charge pas très vite, allors imagine quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'ADSL...  En tout cas, essaie d'optimiser un peu mieux tes images


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Décembre 2005)

Hop, hop... hello tout le monde !

Je soumet notre site web... 

Soap Bubble Production​
Laissez nous vos commentaires...    


En passant, salut Antoine !  , pas mal ton nouveau site !


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Hop, hop... hello tout le monde !
> 
> Je soumet notre site web...
> 
> ...


Salut, pas mal le site : j'aime bien le style "pink panther". C'est propre avec une touche d'originalité...
Néanmoins, pourquoi cette "page tunnel" ? qu'apporte t-elle, ci ce n'est retarder l'utilisateur dan sa recherche d'info ? Pourquoi ne pas raccourci ton paragraphe d'intro et le glisser en signature ?

J'aime bien la navigation par onglet, mais pourquoi ne pas aller au bout de la démarche et laisser l'onglet actif de la théma sur la même couleur que lorsqu'il est survolé ?

Enfin, sur tes vidéos, tu devrais annoncer le poid et le type de fichier, et proposer le cas échéant, le bon player. Voir dans le meilleur des cas proposer plusieurs fichiers (QT, real, WMP, ...). C'est un travail lourd, mais réellement intéressant pour l'utilisateur...
Bonne continuation.


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, pas mal le site : j'aime bien le style "pink panther". C'est propre avec une touche d'originalité...
> Néanmoins, pourquoi cette "page tunnel" ? qu'apporte t-elle, ci ce n'est retarder l'utilisateur dan sa recherche d'info ? Pourquoi ne pas raccourci ton paragraphe d'intro et le glisser en signature ?
> 
> J'aime bien la navigation par onglet, mais pourquoi ne pas aller au bout de la démarche et laisser l'onglet actif de la théma sur la même couleur que lorsqu'il est survolé ?
> ...



Hello Fredmac75...

Merci pour tes commentaires, et tes encouragements !

Pour te répondre, dans les grandes lignes : la "page tunnel" (j'aime beaucoup cette dénomination) est là pour répondre à cette question simple, que beaucoup de personne nous pose: "pourquoi Soap Bubble ?" Elle est, ceci dit, peut être mal placé... peut être créer une section "qui sommes nous ?"

Pour la navigation par onglet, c'est vrai, tu as raison... on va creuser ça !

En ce qui concerne les vidéos, elles étaient à l'origine au format Quicktime, avec un poids indiqué... maintenant, elles sont au format FLV (flash) pour des raisons de copyright qui me semblent évidente, le flash étant moins facile à piquer qu'une vidéo en QT, Real ou WMP, sachant que l'on souhaite garder une très bonne qualité d'image... mais si tu as une autre solution, fais m'en part, car j'ai remarqué que, depuis que nous avons changé de format vidéo, les gens ont plus de mal à lire les vidéos, car il faut que flash soit en version 8...

Merci !


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2005)

Oui, le site a une bonne gueule.



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Elle est, ceci dit, peut être mal placé... peut être créer une section "qui sommes nous ?"



oui, carrément plus "simple". D'autant que je suis pas que savoir "pourquoi Soap Buble ?" soit au centre des préoccupations de tes visiteurs... en tout cas c'est pas la mienne  Par contre, ceux qui veulent creuser sauront cliquer où il faut 



> En ce qui concerne les vidéos, elles étaient à l'origine au format Quicktime, avec un poids indiqué... maintenant, elles sont au format FLV (flash) pour des raisons de copyright qui me semblent évidente, le flash étant moins facile à piquer qu'une vidéo en QT, Real ou WMP, sachant que l'on souhaite garder une très bonne qualité d'image... mais si tu as une autre solution, fais m'en part, car j'ai remarqué que, depuis que nous avons changé de format vidéo, les gens ont plus de mal à lire les vidéos, car il faut que flash soit en version 8...



Hum, grande question, je me la suis posée pour les photos.
Moi, à ta place, je laisserai le quicktime. Franchement, la question à se poser, c'est : qui voudrait te voler tes videos, pour quel profit ? à mon avis, personne, ou presque. Si c'est pour protéger une éventuelle vente de DVD ou je ne sais quoi... Mais alors, autant ne pas mettre les films en entier sur le site.
Si tu crains une utilisation frauduleuse de tes vidéos, même topo : c'est le genre de truc qui arrive peut-être au Nigeria... et encore ! 

Bref, pas de quoi s'inquiéter. Et : non, les raisons de copyright ne sont pas évidentes 

Je me trompe peut-être, mais c'est peut-être un peu prétentieux de croire qu'on va vouloir te "piquer" tes vidéos... qui, hors Internet, ne seront pas très utilisables, de toute façon.


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> ... peut être créer une section "qui sommes nous ?"


 c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais ...





			
				TheraBylem a dit:
			
		

> depuis que nous avons changé de format vidéo, les gens ont plus de mal à lire les vidéos, car il faut que flash soit en version 8 ...


Tiens, cela me fait penser à un thread récent sur macgé ( obi wan).

Voilu, voilu


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hum ! tiens ! pendant que t'es là... 

J'attends toujours que tu m'expliques comment t'as vérifié le référencement de mon site sur le thread de GeekHealth...


----------



## .Steff (23 Décembre 2005)

Article sur de beaux Ibook

Enjoy


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Article sur de beaux Ibook
> 
> Enjoy



Steff pense à faire un lien sur ton blog en direction de l'auteur...


----------



## .Steff (23 Décembre 2005)

J'y travaille
Le probleme est que j'ai fait une méga recherche sur google, et donc qu'il y a plusieurs auteurs et donc que j'en chie pour tout retrouver...:mouais:
Mais ca arrive j'en aidéja la moitié...courage a moi:love:


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! tiens ! pendant que t'es là...
> 
> J'attends toujours que tu m'expliques comment t'as vérifié le référencement de mon site sur le thread de GeekHealth...


Advanced Web Ranking là . Sinon, j'ai édité mon dernier post sur le thread en question...


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Advanced Web Ranking là



Ah ! oui, flûte, c'est payant.. 

Tant pis. Sinon : tu as des conseils pour améliorer le référencement ?...


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! oui, flûte, c'est payant..
> 
> Tant pis. Sinon : tu as des conseils pour améliorer le référencement ?...


la version de démo est gratuite pendant un mois si je ne m'abuse...
Concernant les conseils va là. Et pour le reste de l'expérience et de la patience.
je vais finir par installer un _Paypal_ sur mon site.... Je préfère ça aux coups de boule...


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps d'aller très loin dans le site car je suis pressé, mais deux remarques tout de même :
> 
> &#8211; il vaut mieux donner la possibilité à l'internaute de couper le son ;
> 
> &#8211; ton site tout en image est typiquement un truc à faire en flash... Sur ADSL, ça ne charge pas très vite, allors imagine quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'ADSL...  En tout cas, essaie d'optimiser un peu mieux tes images


 
merci mais je sais pas travailler le flash...  :rose:


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Décembre 2005)

Merci Fredmac75 et AntoineD...

Suite à vos conseils, j'ai donc viré la "page tunnel", et je vais donc rajouter une partie "qui sommes nous ?"... je travailles actuellement sur le texte.

Pour les onglets qui restent "rose foncé" lorsque l'on se trouve dans la rubrique, je ne sais pas le faire. Et la personne qui s'occupe du site ne sais pas non plus. On s'est un peu pris la tête, je laisse tomber. Peut être pour la prochaine version du site...

Pour les vidéos, évidement que le mieux est de les avoir dans tous les formats possible et inimaginable. Mais par soucis de commodité pour nous, je pense que le mieux est de les laisser en flash: je me suis rendu compte que la qualité était meilleure en flash qu'en QT, pour un poids moindre, que l'encodage était plus rapide, que la mise ne place sur le serveur (c'est pas moi qui la fait, mais quand même) était plus simple parce qu'on balance la vidéo, et c'est tout (ou alors, je suis un gros nul  ce qui est fort possible, parce que la technique internet reste une science assez obscure pour moi). Par ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que le téléchargement des images est plus rapide en flash... En tout cas, on va faire un essai sur du long terme avec ça. Si ça marche vraiment pas, on changera.

Merci en tout cas... et si vous avez d'autres remarques, n'hésitez pas !

Et, et, JOYEUX NOEL en passant, avec quelques jours de retard !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Décembre 2005)

Sympa ce thread, bien utile en tout cas _( merci Antoine  )_

Bon ben je vais en profiter alors: que pensez-vous de GEEKSHEALTH?


----------



## fredmac75 (27 Décembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fredmac75 et AntoineD...
> 
> Suite à vos conseils, j'ai donc viré la "page tunnel", et je vais donc rajouter une partie "qui sommes nous ?"... je travailles actuellement sur le texte.


Juste pour pinailler...  il me semble que tu devrais augmenter le corp de la signature.



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Pour les onglets qui restent "rose foncé" lorsque l'on se trouve dans la rubrique, je ne sais pas le faire. Et la personne qui s'occupe du site ne sais pas non plus. On s'est un peu pris la tête, je laisse tomber. Peut être pour la prochaine version du site...


la solution consiste à créer un élément css #current (avec une valeur de couleur ou image correspondante) à appliquer à ta théma et les pages qui la composent...



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Pour les vidéos, évidement que le mieux est de les avoir dans tous les formats possible et inimaginable


Ça n'est pas ce que je dis. il me semble simplement que proposer au moins deux formats permet de balayer un spectre plus large d'utilisateurs... après je te laisse libre appréciation du choix de ces derniers.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce thread, bien utile en tout cas _( merci Antoine  )_
> 
> Bon ben je vais en profiter alors: que pensez-vous de GEEKSHEALTH?



Sobre et efficace, au moins ça ne "bouffe" pas les sites présentés


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sobre et efficace, au moins ça ne "bouffe" pas les sites présentés


C'est effectivement le but: me mettre en retrait pour mieux mettre en avant ce que je présente.


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi je viens de me payer Rapidweaver et j'ai fait ça... J'ai bidouillé ce soir mais je pense que je vais y apporter pas mal d'amélioration quand j'aurai un peu appris 2-3 trucs 

http://homepage.mac.com/arnaud.bonvin/Mysite

Envoyez les critiques (positives ou négatives ) c'est ça qui fait avancer le schmilblic :d

PS : Dcz, super ton site... j'aime bcp !!!


----------



## ederntal (5 Janvier 2006)

Vla mon chtit site a moi (Portfolio + blog) :

j'ai pas encore mis mes travaux réalisés cette année... mais ça viendra bientot 

http://www.ederntal.com


----------



## rim (8 Janvier 2006)

ancien site : http://rimrimrim.free.fr/

blog/boites : http://jesaispasquoifaire.free.fr/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai abandonné Rapid Weaver et utilise désormais le Xhtml / Css et Dotclear pour la partie blog.
Le site est en Anglais, mais le blog en Français.
Il est illisible sous IE  Si un expert en dev web connait bien les hacks Css pour ce navigateur, je lui serait éternellement reconnaissant :love: 

::: Site :::


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai abandonné Rapid Weaver et utilise désormais le Xhtml / Css et Dotclear pour la partie blog.
> Le site est en Anglais, mais le blog en Français.
> Il est illisible sous IE  Si un expert en dev web connait bien les hacks Css pour ce navigateur, je lui serait éternellement reconnaissant :love:
> 
> ::: Site :::


mdr..Le css et Ie c'est une grande histoire....
Le mieux c'est de faire deux feuilles de style. Une pour Ie , et une pour les autres navigateurs.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai abandonné Rapid Weaver et utilise désormais le Xhtml / Css et Dotclear pour la partie blog.
> Le site est en Anglais, mais le blog en Français.
> Il est illisible sous IE  Si un expert en dev web connait bien les hacks Css pour ce navigateur, je lui serait éternellement reconnaissant :love:
> 
> ::: Site :::


Belle maquette, vraiment... et j'aime bien aussi le "too cool for ie"  Le seul truc dont je suis vraiment pas convaincu, c'est le "Bienvenue" et le drapeau qui changent toutes les deux secondes pour se traduirent dans une autre langue... Très beau blog sinon, félicitations!


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

Moi c'est la photo dont je ne suis pas convaincu





Je rigole bien sur


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de revoir la démo de Steve sur iWeb, c'est vraiment sympa pour faire un chouette site perso.
Je verrais bien à l'usage mais il n'est pas impossible que je rechange mon site.


----------



## TheraBylerm (11 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour pinailler...  il me semble que tu devrais augmenter le corp de la signature.
> 
> 
> la solution consiste à créer un élément css #current (avec une valeur de couleur ou image correspondante) à appliquer à ta théma et les pages qui la composent...
> ...



Augmenter le corps de la signature ? C'est à dire ? Tu trouves que c'est pas lisible ? C'est pourtant la même taille de police que pour le reste du site...

Sinon, pour le #current, j'ai pas trouvé... je vais le soumettre à la personne qui s'occupe normalement du site.

Pour ce qui est des vidéos, tu as peut être raison finalement... on va travailler la dessus, pour la prochaine "mise à jour"...

En tout cas, merci pour tes commentaires constructifs...


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Janvier 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Augmenter le corps de la signature ? C'est à dire ? Tu trouves que c'est pas lisible ? C'est pourtant la même taille de police que pour le reste du site...
> 
> Sinon, pour le #current, j'ai pas trouvé... je vais le soumettre à la personne qui s'occupe normalement du site.
> 
> ...



je pensais au texte "production audiovisuelle et musicale". Le corps me semble un poil trop petit (actuellement en corps 8 ou 9) et la lisibilité me semble bien difficile...

je viens de prendre un poste de webmaster. Vous voudrez vien m'excuser pour le temps de réponse. Aparté : vu que cette société vend des sites web comme des boîtes de conserves, je ne devrais pas y rester bien longtemps...


----------



## laloutre (14 Janvier 2006)

mon blog: www.20six.fr/fluti

mon site: www.vraimentgenial.supersite.fr


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je pensais au texte "production audiovisuelle et musicale". Le corps me semble un poil trop petit (actuellement en corps 8 ou 9) et la lisibilité me semble bien difficile...
> 
> je viens de prendre un poste de webmaster. Vous voudrez vien m'excuser pour le temps de réponse. Aparté : vu que cette société vend des sites web comme des boîtes de conserves, je ne devrais pas y rester bien longtemps...



C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que "production audiovisuelle et musicale" apparaît en énorme, et qu'on ne voit que ça !

Félicitations pour ton poste de webmaster ! (même si la boite vend des sites web comme des casseroles...  )


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Janvier 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que "production audiovisuelle et musicale" apparaît en énorme, et qu'on ne voit que ça !
> 
> Félicitations pour ton poste de webmaster ! (même si la boite vend des sites web comme des casseroles...  )



La taille des typos est différente sur mac et pc... néanmoins il me semble que le corps de la signature est faible (FF et safari). il est important pour identifier rapidement l'activité du site que cette dernière soit lisible rapidement (les internautes ont horreur de chercher) et sans ambiguité. N'hésite pas à faire des tests auprès de personnes portant des lunettes... c'est toujours instructif...

Episode II :
Finalement j'ai quitté la boîte (de conserve) en question. Quinze jours c'est déjà pas mal...  Je suis donc de retour sur les paddock macgéens...


----------



## bandzy (17 Janvier 2006)

donc voila www.bandzy.net un peu de pub pour mon site d'actualité


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Janvier 2006)

bandzy a dit:
			
		

> donc voila www.bandzy.net un peu de pub pour mon site d'actualité


Petite remarque en passant:


> Et avec le *peut* d'experience &#8230;


Je laisse la parole aux autres pour les autres corrections graphiques et ergonomiques


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai complètement remis à jour le site de Clairé du Hourdel. (Un ami peintre)



Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai complètement remis à jour le site de Clairé du Hourdel. (Un ami peintre)
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?





1) un peu lourd
2) l'image du sommaire est legerement plus haute que le texte...
3) tres tres propre... ( presque trop... )
4) c'etait pour arrivera à 5
5) du beau boulot...


conclusion: Dommage qu'il ne charge pas un poil plus vite, mais ça, c'est pas ta faute...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Janvier 2006)

Je déteste ce fil&#8230; j'ai envie d'en dire tellement, et en même temps, de me taire&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai complètement remis à jour le site de Clairé du Hourdel. (Un ami peintre)
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Au risque de passer pour le chiant de service, je trouve le site joli mais le problème c'est que tu as fais le texte entièrement avec des fichiers images : il ne pourra pas être indexé par les moteurs de recherche. Il vaut mieux laisser le texte «pour de vrai» pour que le site soit «trouvable»... Tel quel je doute que les gens trouvent le site dans un moteur de recherche


----------



## ederntal (18 Janvier 2006)

On sent la maitrise de photoshop/image ready, et pas assez celle de l'HTML je voudrai dire.

Sinon le look va bien avec le style des tableaux... c'est pas ma tasse de thé, mais je suis sur que ceux qui apprécie ces tableaux aprecieront le site 
les gesn critiquent, mais c'est pas mal


----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste ce fil&#8230; j'ai envie d'en dire tellement, et en même temps, de me taire&#8230; :sleep:



Non, vas-y balance, le tout c'est d'argumenter 

Quant au site du peintre... oui, c'est une très mauvaise idée de foutre les textes en image. à la limite, on peut mettre les titres si on tient à une police spécifique, quitte à bien renseigner le champs "alt".


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de passer pour le chiant de service, je trouve le site joli mais le problème c'est que tu as fais le texte entièrement avec des fichiers images : il ne pourra pas être indexé par les moteurs de recherche. Il vaut mieux laisser le texte «pour de vrai» pour que le site soit «trouvable»... Tel quel je doute que les gens trouvent le site dans un moteur de recherche



J'y ai pensé, mais le but premier de ce site est plus un complément de galerie.
J'entend par la que le peintre ne cherche pas à se faire connaître sur le web.
C'est plus pour donner l'occasion aux visiteurs de ses expositions de voir l'ensemble de son oeuvre, car pendant les expositions, il n'y a que quelques toiles...

Mais c'est une bonne remarque.


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, vas-y balance, le tout c'est d'argumenter
> 
> Quant au site du peintre... oui, c'est une très mauvaise idée de foutre les textes en image. à la limite, on peut mettre les titres si on tient à une police spécifique, quitte à bien renseigner le champs "alt".


Salut antoine, bonne année, avec du retard ...
Il y a une astuce qui permet d'avoir le beurre (titre propre en img) et l'argent du beurre (titre en texte donc référençable)...
un petit indice sur le code source *et css* de la page d'accueil de mon site...


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai pensé, mais le but premier de ce site est plus un complément de galerie.
> J'entend par la que le peintre ne cherche pas à se faire connaître sur le web.
> C'est plus pour donner l'occasion aux visiteurs de ses expositions de voir l'ensemble de son oeuvre, car pendant les expositions, il n'y a que quelques toiles...
> 
> Mais c'est une bonne remarque.


C'est normal cette page d'erreur chez wanamoo ?

Par rapport à ton propos :
la différence est véritablement ténue entre se faire connaître sur le web (et donc son travail => ces toiles) et le fait de permettre aux visiteurs de voir l'ensemble de l'½uvre.

Peut importe le support, l'important et de montrer sa "production" et le site internet participe de cela. il permet, pour les artistes peintre, d'avoir une audience internationale (pour peu que le site soit correctemen conçu), ce qu'une expo en gallerie ne permet que difficilement (sauf à être déjà réputé dans le landernau...).


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut antoine, bonne année, avec du retard ...
> Il y a une astuce qui permet d'avoir le beurre (titre propre en img) et l'argent du beurre (titre en texte donc référençable)...
> un petit indice sur le code source *et css* de la page d'accueil de mon site...


mouais&#8230; pas fan du cache-cache perso&#8230; en plus, ça empêche toujours de pouvoir faire du texte sélectionnable&#8230; mais la solution est là et connue, c'est vrai.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal cette page d'erreur chez wanamoo ?



Oui. Je l'avais mise sur un emplacement perso avant de la placer dans le serveur officiel.

La bonne adresse est celle ci : www.claireduhourdel.com


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mouais? pas fan du cache-cache perso? en plus, ça empêche toujours de pouvoir faire du texte sélectionnable? mais la solution est là et connue, c'est vrai.


Certe, mais en cas de volonté irrepressible d'impression, tu disposes toujours de la css print, et hop tout rentre dans l'ordre


----------



## gigile (23 Janvier 2006)

tout d abord je m excuse de proposer ce lien, je ne maitrise pas du tout l html et les sites dynamiques.. il a ete fait sur rapidweaver, c est vous dire que c est un peu brut de fonderie...
il s agit de présenter du travail d'architecte, et aussi des carnets de voyage. Le contenu dervrait justifier l existence du site meme si il est un peu ..statique!

je suis sur que vous aurez une reaction qui m aiderait a rendre ce site un peu plus malin et intelligent. merci pour vos commentaires!  
http://homepage.mac.com/vebrel/portfolio/
virgile


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Janvier 2006)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> tout d abord je m excuse de proposer ce lien, je ne maitrise pas du tout l html et les sites dynamiques.. il a ete fait sur rapidweaver, c est vous dire que c est un peu brut de fonderie...
> il s agit de présenter du travail d'architecte, et aussi des carnets de voyage. Le contenu dervrait justifier l existence du site meme si il est un peu ..statique!
> 
> je suis sur que vous aurez une reaction qui m aiderait a rendre ce site un peu plus malin et intelligent. merci pour vos commentaires!
> ...


j'allais dire que le site est propre est nickel, mais il est fait sur rapid...donc pas de conception en amont...juste un template... mais le resultat est vraiment plaisant.

Sinon, pour les remarques, pourquoi ne pas proposer de l'info directement en page d'accueil : par exemple une introduction sur le dernier projet en date ou les dernières photos (en miniature) ajoutées.
Pourquoi également ne pas proposer des réalisations sur le mode des influences dans ton travail ?

L'acutalité mac sur un site d'architecte, il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux dissocier les choses. D'une part le site d'archi (dimension professionnel) et d'autre part le blog (dimension plus personnelle)
Voilu


----------



## gigile (23 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> j'allais dire que le site est propre est nickel, mais il est fait sur rapid...donc pas de conception en amont...juste un template... mais le resultat est vraiment plaisant.
> 
> Sinon, pour les remarques, pourquoi ne pas proposer de l'info directement en page d'accueil : par exemple une introduction sur le dernier projet en date ou les dernières photos (en miniature) ajoutées.
> Pourquoi également ne pas proposer des réalisations sur le mode des influences dans ton travail ?
> ...



merci fred. c est vrai que j ai bien senti les limites de rapidweaver, en particulier le fait qu on ne puisse pas agencer les documents sur une grille magnetique comme golive par exemple. j espere que ca changera sur la prochaine version.
Les infos en page d accueil, style photos du dernier projet est une tres bonne idee (j ai deja vu ca quelquepart..)
Cote influences, en effet le site gagnerait a etre autre chose qu un catalogue de projets.. une rubrique de liens pourrait remplir ce role..
a bientot et merci encore


----------



## leon1983 (24 Janvier 2006)

salut à tous

je poste ici afin de vous présenter mon blog que je viens juste de créer avec iweb....
    c'est par ici


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Janvier 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> 
> je poste ici afin de vous présenter mon blog que je viens juste de créer avec iweb....
> c'est par ici


heu non c'est pas par là&#8230;


----------



## leon1983 (24 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> heu non c'est pas par là?




ça y est ça marche!!!   

c'est là


----------



## Grug2 (27 Janvier 2006)

histoire de ne surtout pas m'atteler à refaire mon vieux site tout pourri, j'ai ouvert un blog


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> histoire de ne surtout pas m'atteler à refaire mon vieux site tout pourri, j'ai ouvert un blog



C'est malin, je me suis même inscrit à la newsletter du coup...


----------



## Grug2 (27 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, je me suis même inscrit à la newsletter du coup...


 
tu risques pas grand chose, je sais pas encore comment ça marche


----------



## captainamo (28 Janvier 2006)

Voici le site de mon roman, site réalisé avec iweb: www.triana.fr.fm .
Dans la section portfolio, en attendant que le site ait son forum vous pouvez aller dire ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## captainamo (28 Janvier 2006)

juste pour rajouter que le forum a été mis en place donc n'hésitez pas à laisser directement vos avis sur le site www.triana.fr.fm


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Janvier 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Voici le site de mon roman, site réalisé avec iweb: www.triana.fr.fm .
> Dans la section portfolio, en attendant que le site ait son forum vous pouvez aller dire ce que vous en pensez.


Je ne vais pas m'attarder sur le design - il y aurait trop à dire - mais je voulais juste savoir si c'était "normal" qu'il y ait un scroll énorme et que le site se trouve en bas de la page


----------



## captainamo (29 Janvier 2006)

Le site en bas de page? c'est bizzare en effet, avec safari il apparait correctement chez moi.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Le site en bas de page? c'est bizzare en effet, avec safari il apparait correctement chez moi.



je suis en train de regarder....sur Safari....et il est... en bas de page..... :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Janvier 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Le site en bas de page? c'est bizzare en effet, avec safari il apparait correctement chez moi.


C'est très spécial, il charge correctement en mettant le site à hauteur normale puis, à la fin du chargement, il descend tout pour une raison que j'ignore&#8230;


----------



## captainamo (29 Janvier 2006)

C'est vraiment étrange en effet, ca ne le fait pas chez tous le monde. Et vu ce que j'y connais là dedan je suis bien incapable de l'expliquer, peut etre que c'est à cause d'un blocage de pop up car le .fr.fm génére de la pub.


----------



## mikarock (30 Janvier 2006)

salut à tous

Perso j'ai 2 sites différent à présenter tous 2 ayant en commun d'être gratuit, sans pub et sans but lucratif

Le premier:
Supercapote
http://jt4u.net/parlonsen/

Le second
Dupot, un annuaire et un site qui permet de gérer ses favoris en ligne,
avec bientôt la possibilité d'importer ses favoris de safari/ie (actuellement en dev, mais je peux par mail le faire au cas par cas actuellement) 
http://dupot.org

J'ai un 3 eme site actuellement en stand-by pour des raisons de manque de temps
Un site de reccueil de projets littéraire communautaire
http://dupot.org/ADM/


----------



## Marc_bc (31 Janvier 2006)

Bravo à tous.
Tout ce que j'ai pu voir est plutot de qualité... a croire que l'utilisation des softs Apple c'a aide pour faire du bô . hihihi 
De mon coté un p'tit coup d'iWeb et tata: www.mbcphoto.com

A+
Marc


----------



## davidoffski (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour touti !
voilà, je débute dans Flash et j'aurais bien aimé avoir votre avis sur ma dernière création dans le domaine du webdesign. Je vous invite à parcourir mon personal book online: http://www.lartigue.ch et de me donner votre avis. On apprend tous les jours, tout le temps non ?

mille merci d'avance pour votre attention


----------



## Jec (3 Février 2006)

Ciao !! Juste en vitesse, sans avoir approfondi...  

tout bien mais le style !!! Du presque trop vu... spacio, techno, robot ... !!! Innovation siouplaît !!! :sleep: 

Un avis comme un autre ... 


Edit : et on voit tes poils sur ton bras ...


----------



## chatbebop (4 Février 2006)

mmm j'ai longtemps hésité avant de mettre mon site parce que c'est un essai qui date d'un an, pas fini et que le fond n'est constitué que d'exercices de bases lorsqu'on a jamais touché à un mac, un dreamweaver, un flash, un appareil photo numérique, et qu'avant ce jour on n avais meme jamais entendu parler d illustrator et photoshop. (si si c'est possible)

bref ce site n'est qu'un exercice, je sais la plupart des petits details qui clochent, mais j aimerais des avis sur l'ensemblel car il faudra bien qe j'en refasse un vrai un jour. 
Et savoir si je me plante carrément de voie dés maintenant peu m'aider (quitte à en refaire il sera plus fonctionnel bien sûr)

http://nosite.free.fr/2004-2005/oden/

merci d avance (et ne regardez pas toutes les rubriques, c etait vraiment des exercices de debutant)


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

cool ton site  Ca c'est de l'art


----------



## gigile (5 Février 2006)

chabebop, en regardant ton site je me dis qu il vaut mieux rien connaitre comme tu dit aux macs et a psp, et avoir de bonnes idees.. vous apprenez des trucs super a l erba de caen! moi je voudrais bien en savoir autant..
cote navigation, les decoupages sont bien mais ca pourrait etre plus clair..
bonne continuation!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Bonsoir.

Il y a encore 1 semaine je ne conaissais rien à l'HTML, mais j'ai sauté le pas dans la création de mon site par une plate-forme de blog.
Bon, pour l'instant ça ressemble à des jérémiades de dépressif, mais j'attends d'être détaché des soucis techniques pour corriger le tir.
Je me demande comment présenter la possibilité de syndication RSS aux utilisateurs de PC Explorer, et à ceux qui maîtrisent peu firefox.
Vous pouvez aussi me donner votre avs sur le graphisme (oui, je sais, la bannière dépasse mais je veux pas niquer ma bande passante en la faisant recharger à tous).
J'ai trouvé une vieille page avec les balises HTML, mais c'est très basique. Je ne m'en sors pas avec l'éditeur wyswyg de la platte forme sous safari, c'est le même topo que sur macgé.

http://planoisereflexions.blogspirit.com/


----------



## davidoffski (6 Février 2006)

merci de votre attention ! on peut toujours faire mieux ! j'ai mon mini cv en dehors des heures de boulot  Et dans le monde de la création, ça plait ou ça plait pas


----------



## cassandre57 (7 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Ayant récemment mis mon site à jour (portfolio de graphiste) je vous soumets le lien ici :
http://www.luce.averous.com


----------



## davidoffski (7 Février 2006)

hello,
j'ai visité ton site, intéressant ! date un peu pour moi  ma non il est très bien ton site


----------



## arno1x (7 Février 2006)

Emma Laroche a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> réouverture de mon site, www.arbre-a-lettre.net.
> 
> Emma Laroche.


Bonjour,
je n'ai pas peur d'employé ce mot "superbe", oui votre site st superbe et plein de poésie.

Arno


----------



## Cinquante (8 Février 2006)

Moi le miens c'est http://www.cinquanteonline.net/ j'ai refait le design dernièrement


----------



## .Steff (8 Février 2006)

Bien le design j'aime bien :love:


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Février 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je n'ai pas peur d'employé ce mot "superbe", oui votre site st superbe et plein de poésie.
> 
> Arno



Mois c'est l'emphase qui me fait peur...

il parait que le bon goût est inégalement distribué chez les hommes...qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Savagnin (8 Février 2006)




----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Mois c'est l'emphase qui me fait peur...
> 
> il parait que le bon goût est inégalement distribué chez les hommes...qu'en penses tu ?



pas grand chose....   
et toi ?


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pas grand chose....
> et toi ?


Je crois surtout que lorsque quelque chose est délirant, il faut le pointer. Affirmer que ce site est superbe est une supercherie. On ment aux gens (si pas à soit même). Tout au plus peut on affirmer que la base est bonne (et encore) mais que la réalisation n'est pas à la hauteur (le site en question) ; manque de temps, de compétences, peu importe...

Faire un site ne se résume pas à mettre une dose d'images, une cuillère de textes, une pincée de liens et basta...

Pour les curieux allez faire un tour sur geekshealth+


----------



## Pochtroi (8 Février 2006)

Bon...

J'avoues que j'ai un peu honte de poster ça ici mais je ne savais pas où le faire autre part...
J'apprends à créer mon site web depuis une dizaine de jours et je suis confronté à un gros problème: ma connexion est de 5,3Mo/s  merci, merci, et j'aimerais savoir ce que ça donne sur une connexion un peu plus désuette. Donc voilà.
Ne vous attendez pas à ce que vous avez déjà vu sur ce topic parce qu'on sent qu'il y avait un peu de maitrise... Moi, je découvres petit à petit, en grande partie grâce aux conseil des MacGiens chapitre "Développement web" (merci les gars à tous, même ceux dont les réponses ne m'ont pas aidé, c'est déjà gentil d'avoir essayé) et grâce au Site du Zéro (je suis désolé de faire autant de pub mais j'ai l'habitude de donner le lien de tout ce que je cite et en l'occurrence, il y a moyen de le citer souvent...)

Donc, ce que je vous demande, c'est de me dire ce que vous en pensez sans la moindre contenue, mais si possible, de façon constructive (par exemple évitez les "c'est que de la merde" mais n'hésitez pas de dire "c'est de la grosse merde puisque la couleur de fond serait plus belle en bleu"...) Bref, n'hésitez pas à émettre des critiques, c'est pour cela que je vous fait part de mon site, mais évitez de ne pas les justifier puisque ça ne m'avancerais pas beaucoup...

Aussi, comme je vous le disais, j'ai une connexion assez rapide et j'aimerais savoir si le site tourne bien sur une connexion 56Ko/s....

Merci à vous.

PS: A oui, j'oubliais le lien: Fratèlibénar


----------



## Sim le pirate (8 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout que lorsque quelque chose est délirant, il faut le pointer. Affirmer que ce site est superbe est une supercherie. On ment aux gens (si pas à soit même). Tout au plus peut on affirmer que la base est bonne (et encore) mais que la réalisation n'est pas à la hauteur (le site en question) ; manque de temps, de compétences, peu importe...
> 
> Faire un site ne se résume pas à mettre une dose d'images, une cuillère de textes, une pincée de liens et basta...
> 
> Pour les curieux allez faire un tour sur geekshealth+



Je suis sur le fond entièrement d'accord avec toi... Mais en même temps, il n'a pas affirmé que ce site était techniquement parfait ou génial et fonctionnel dans son interface. Il l'a trouvé "superbe", ce qui apparait comme purement subjectif, comme certains émus devant une peinture d'un clown qui pleure...

ps: allez sur geekshealth+, je viens de poster!


----------



## fredmac75 (9 Février 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur le fond entièrement d'accord avec toi... Mais en même temps, il n'a pas affirmé que ce site était techniquement parfait ou génial et fonctionnel dans son interface. Il l'a trouvé "superbe", ce qui apparait comme purement subjectif, comme certains émus devant une peinture d'un clown qui pleure...
> 
> ps: allez sur geekshealth+, je viens de poster!


lorsque l'on dit que quelque chose est "superbe", on le possitionne. Et le positionnement n'est en rien quelque chose de subjectif ; ce serait plutôt de l'ordre du normatif. il [le positionnement] s'appuie sur une échelle de valeurs (par exemple dans le choix du mot employé) qui peut être individuelle certe, mais échelle tout de même (et pas uniquement à usage interne)...

Le bar n'est plus très loin...


----------



## Cinquante (9 Février 2006)

Pas de commentaire alors il est parfait , si vous avez des choses à dire n'hésitez pas j'ai besoin de plusieurs avis extérieurs pour le finir merci d'avance.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

un des objectifs d'un site est (entre autres!!) qu'on le visite et que l'on en parle...... et on parle de ce site depuis une moitié de page.....   


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> lorsque l'on dit que quelque chose est "superbe", on le possitionne. Et le positionnement n'est en rien quelque chose de subjectif ; ce serait plutôt de l'ordre du normatif. il [le positionnement] s'appuie sur une échelle de valeurs (par exemple dans le choix du mot employé) qui peut être individuelle certe, mais échelle tout de même (et pas uniquement à usage interne)...


effectivement.....mais tu commence à couper les "feuveux z'en quatre" là.....:rateau: :rateau: 
ce site n'est pas pratique du tout (par exemple) au niveau navigation, je n'en aime pas le "design" non plus....mais il y a un p'tit quelque chose de plaisant (d'assez indéfinissable d'accord !...) qui est dû à certaines photos très intéressantes et qui mériterait d'être mieux mis en valeur....
_ça ne me dérange donc pas qu'on parle de "superbe" puisqu'apparemment on était dans "l'émotion"....c'est comme ça que je l'avais compris...._ 


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Le bar n'est plus très loin...


_parfois, ça fait du bien de parler d'autre chose que du boulot...non ?....._


----------



## Savagnin (9 Février 2006)

Je ne trouve absolument pas qu'il coupe les cheveux en quatre, moi !
Si on met son site en ligne pour avoir des avis, il faut s'attendre à TOUS les avis.

Et je trouve que Fredmac donne un avis de pro, c'est un peu le but, nan ?
Objectivement, en tant que Graphiste, on doit pouvoir dire que ce n'est pas terrible : composition, choix des typos... Tout ça n'est pas anodin et là, ben c'est pas maîtrisé, point. 

Après, le crédo "du moment qu'on en parle c'est ce qu'il faut" m'agace un petit peu. A ce moment là, tout est permis !

Comme disait ma prof de dessin : "celà eut pu petit, celà eut pu... mais cela n'est pas... (blam...).


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve absolument pas qu'il coupe les cheveux en quatre, moi !
> Si on met son site en ligne pour avoir des avis, il faut s'attendre à TOUS les avis.
> 
> Et je trouve que Fredmac donne un avis de pro, c'est un peu le but, nan ?
> ...


faut desserer un peu les dents, les gars....
relis un peu ce que j'écris.....
est ce que j'ai dit qu'il était à tomber par terre ce site et qu'il était suffisant d'en parler ?......  
l'avis de pro est indispensable....mais il ya le coté création... à mettre en valeur avec....une démarche de "pro"......   
on parle de tarifs, de fontionnalités, de compétences, de composition, etc....si il n'y a que ça à mettre dans un site ça va être très ennuyeux...
faut faire le mélange....


----------



## Savagnin (9 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on parle de tarifs, de fontionnalités, de compétences, de composition, etc....si il n'y a que ça à mettre dans un site ça va être très ennuyeux...
> faut faire le mélange....



Personnellement, je n'ai pas parlé de tarifs 
Cela dit, faire un beau site ne coûtera pas plus cher que faire un vilain site : alors, pourquoi ne pas en faire un beau ?
C'est pas une question de compétences techniques, c'est un question de goût...
Pour ce qui est de la composition, ça me semble fondamental !
Comme dans une peinture, comme dans un photo, comme dans une mise en page.

Ce site a, si je ne me trompe, une vocation "artistique", non ? Non????????


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas parlé de tarifs


ça c'est plutôt Fredmac qui en parle souvent...


			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, faire un beau site ne coûtera pas plus cher que faire un vilain site : alors, pourquoi ne pas en faire un beau ?
> C'est pas une question de compétences techniques, c'est un question de goût...
> Pour ce qui est de la composition, ça me semble fondamental !
> Comme dans une peinture, comme dans un photo, comme dans un mise en page.
> ...


je suis tout à fait d'accord alors pourquoi cet agacement de ton post précédent ?.....  
ce que j'en dis, c'est que dans ce thread vous parlez souvent de techniques : *c'est indispensable !!* ... mais j'ai assez peu vu de réactions "émotives" sur le contenu des sites livrés à la critique... (p'têt passqu'y avait pas de quoi en avoir parfois.... :rateau: )

P.S : _c'est difficile pour moi d'écrire, j'ai du mal avec le "verbe"; ça me prend plusieures mn par post à chaque fois...pas mon exercice préféré !!...._

allez va faire un tour sur mon site.....


----------



## Savagnin (9 Février 2006)

SÉQUENCE ÉMOTION

Mon "agacement" justement était une réaction émotive 

Autre réaction émotive : je n'aime pas ce style "artistico-littéraire" syndrome "post-Cercle des Poètes disparus" (ATTENTION : je n'ai pas dit "c'est nul", j'ai dit "je n'aime pas"... nuance )

Pas de technique, que du sentiment... Snif...


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> SÉQUENCE ÉMOTION
> 
> Mon "agacement" justement était une réaction émotive
> 
> Autre réaction émotive : je n'aime pas ce style "artistico-littéraire" syndrome "post-Cercle des Poètes disparus" (ATTENTION : je n'ai pas dit "c'est nul", j'ai dit "je n'aime pas"... nuance )


ce n'est pas mon style (j'ai passé l'âge des émois estudiantins...) et j'ais jamais vu le "cercle des poètes disparus"....  


			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Pas de technique, que du sentiment... Snif...


ce que j'en dis c'est que vous faites trop la "part belle" au technique....
pourtant la technique est essentielle dans mon registre d'expression.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de créer mon site avec mon Book dedans hihihi :rateau: 

Et je sais que je suis au meilleur endroit pour avoir du retour, des critiques et des avis tout simplement.

Je compte sur vous. 


http://malakyto.neuf.fr
http://malakyto.neuf.fr


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2006)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je viens de créer mon site avec mon Book dedans hihihi :rateau:
> 
> ...


pas de prob mais.....euh.....il est où ? :mouais:

edit: ah ok, rectifié !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

oauiii je sais...je viens de l'ajouter lolll


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2006)

1ère petite chose, ça "s'ouvre" sous forme de popup dans firefox, donc bloqué automatiquement ! fais gaffe à ce genre de détail.........  de plus n'ai pas accès à ton book, juste aux infos "contacts"......... bizarre ça.....

edit: ok d'accord, fallais que je pige d'attendre l'affichage du menu....hihi ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

ok... j'y avais pas pensé...huhuhuhu
je voulais que ce soit un popup de la taille de mon anim....
je vais trouver autre chose...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

lolll ouai fo attendre un peu....

Faut pas etre présssé lollll


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2006)

affichage "transition" un peu lent, mais j'aime bcp (les images aussi ! )..... vois si ce n'est pas trop gourmand pour les petites config....

bonne continuation !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Merci à toi...
j'y penserais..


----------



## Mr U (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 

voici les sites que j'ai réalisé, seul ou en collaboration avec d'autres aussi incompétents que moi.

Je n'ai guère de connaissances en design web comme beaucoup d'artistes dont j'ai pu voir les sites dans ce topic. J'espère que vous serez indulgents, considérant que ces sites sont surtout à caractère informatif. :rose: 

Mon premier site : celui de mon ancien groupe
*http://perso.wanadoo.fr/brankshmebleu*
ça part un peu dans tous les sens, mais je me suis jeté là dedans à l'aveuglette.
Site réalisé avec Claris HomePage (!) puis Adobe PageMill.

Le site d'un autre groupe : une vaste connerie dans laquelle j'officie
*http://www.lotopunk.com*
Site réalisé avec un ami et Dreamweaver

Le site de mon groupe actuel
*http://www.geraud.be*
Site réalisé avec un (autre) ami et Dreamweaver

Le site fait pour une amie qui est ecrivain de livres
*http://cecile.beauvoir.free.fr*
Site réalisé avec Adobe PageMill.

Je suis également en train de réaliser un site pour un ami photographe, ce qui me fait un peu plus peur car là, l'aspect visuel aura toute son importance...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

ca ne vous inspire pas beaucoup à ce que je vois...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Février 2006)

Je crois que j'ai une force de caractère assez incroyable pour retenir tout ce que j'aurais à dire&#8230; ou bien, c'est de la fainéantise&#8230;


----------



## heliotrope (9 Février 2006)

salut, 

c'est pas vraiment un site perso mais plutot un site réalisé par moi.
Il n'est pas entièrement fini car tous les textes n'ont pas été fourni.
Je l'ai conçu l'année dernière et c'était mon premier site full css/xhtml.

Vous pardonnerez certaines approximations comme l'absence de loader de la nav flash mais depuis j'ai laissé tomber sa construction.

Je le poste uniquement pour avoir l'avis d'autres concepteurs.

http://tinyurl.com/75kqd

P.S: je ne suis pas graphiste et n'ai jamais prétendu l'être 

Edit: j'ai modifié l'url pour éviter que ce soit assimilé à de la publicité.
Je vous conseille les pages opérations pratiquées qui sont les plus complètes


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai une force de caractère assez incroyable pour retenir tout ce que j'aurais à dire ou bien, c'est de la fainéantise


vas z'y....lâches toi.......   

P.S : _fainéant......_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas mon style (j'ai passé l'âge des émois estudiantins...) et j'ais jamais vu le "cercle des poètes disparus"....
> 
> ce que j'en dis c'est que vous faites trop la "part belle" au technique....
> pourtant la technique est essentielle dans mon registre d'expression.....




J'ai lu votre discussion et c assez marrant de voir comment vous bataillez... alors que vous vous compreniez... Bref j'en profite pour vous soumettre mon site... loll nannnn encore un autre...:hein: 
voilà vous pourrez critiquer... et même dire des choses gentils ou émotionnels ou ce que vous voudrez... quoique ce soit ca m'aidera...

biz


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Février 2006)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu votre discussion et c assez marrant de voir comment vous bataillez... alors que vous vous compreniez... Bref j'en profite pour vous soumettre mon site... loll nannnn encore un autre...:hein:
> voilà vous pourrez critiquer... et même dire des choses gentils ou émotionnels ou ce que vous voudrez... quoique ce soit ca m'aidera...
> 
> biz


Bon, j'ai décidé d'un peu ouvrir ma grande geule dans ce thread, il faut que je lache là&#8230; 

C'est bien du site dans ta signature que tu parles? Si c'est le cas, je dois t'avouer que je ne suis pas super fan&#8230; C'est un avis personnel que je donne, tu le prends par conséquent pour ce qu'il vaut&#8230; Les boulots présentés sont sympas, mais il y a plusieurs choses qui me dérange foncièrement:
1. Pourquoi un pop-up?
2. Le fond noir&#8230; beurk
3. L'ergonomie
4. Le _full-flash_, injustifié
5. Je sais je suis dur mais voilà&#8230; C'est l'ensemble qui est&#8230; "pas top".

Mouais&#8230; bon ben je sens que je ne vais pas me faire beaucoup d'amis dans ce thread moi


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Parfois ça fait du bien de se lacher... 
Sinon pour le site, tout pareil miguel (euhh... DCZ_), avec un gros point noir sur l'ergo. Habitué des sites, j'ai eu un mal fou à trouver les liens... ça m'a tellement déçu de ne pas trouver que j'en suis parti rapidement... sans voir ton book. J'espère que les autres visiteurs n'auront pas mon impatience ... 

La question de la couleur de fond se pose... pourquoi ne pas tenter un gris (plutôt soutenu) ou un dégradé de noir vers le gris... ou bien alors le blanc ; un dégradé de blanc (pâlichon) vers un blanc (soutenu) ... non je rigole  


bon, je fais un effort et j'y retroune. Et comme disais un entraineur vainqueur de la coupe du monde : _"on se sort les doigts du cul et on se met au boulot"_  
Voilu


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Tout d'abord, le gros point noir est la page d'accueil. Le reflexe des gens va être de cliquer sur BOOK, mais ce n'est pas un lien. Par contre le lien "entré" est en bas en tout petit... pourquoi cette page "tunnel" ?

Ensuite, pourquoi ne pas renseigner le title de ta page... "Loader" ne dis rien sur ce que l'on va trouver en arrivant sur ton site.

Enfin, le site n'est pas valide W3C. Mais dans certains cas cela peut être un choix...

Bonne continuation .. 
Voilu


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> L'un des points noir est la page d'accueil. Le reflexe des gens va être de cliquer sur BOOK, mais ce n'est pas un lien.


Ouaip, j'ai fait la même erreur&#8230; Erreur bien naturelle ceci dit&#8230;

Non malakyto, sérieusement, le design ça se discute toujours (quoique&#8230, mais l'ergonomie, c'est le gros point noir. On doit pouvoir s'y retrouver vite et sans chercher (trop). Jette un coup d'oeil sur quatuorprod, c'est le genre de site clair où l'information est structurée de manière à ce que tout soit à portée de main, visible et facilement accessible. Un site, c'est comme un magazine: on structure l'information. À nous de faire ça le mieux possible&#8230;


----------



## Savagnin (10 Février 2006)

...pour rester dans le chapitre de l'ergonomie (et QUE de l'ergonomie...), vous pouvez allez voir là :
http://www.integral.ruedi-baur.com/

(y'en a sûrement qui connaissent déja )

Nan nan, votre ordinateur ne débloque pas...
Après, c'est Ruedi Baur, okay, respect, mais niveau ergonomie...


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...pour rester dans le chapitre de l'ergonomie (et QUE de l'ergonomie...), vous pouvez allez voir là :
> http://www.integral.ruedi-baur.com/
> 
> (y'en a sûrement qui connaissent déja )
> ...



niveau ergo il y a des claques qui se perdent. C'est un condensé de tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...
mais bon, c'est Ruedi Baur et le gars à de l'audience. Il n'a rien (ou si peux) à prouver (contrairement à nous) et peut donc se permettre de fouler les règles... 

C'est dur la vie... des fois.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Waw.... j'ai tout foiré alors...

Je ne pense pas que le site soit si mauvais que ca... Je voulais faire quelque chose de pas ennuyant, quelque chose de différent, de ludique.. Mais je ne prend pas vos critiques à la legère..  
Ce qui m'étonne est que vous etes les seuls à vous perdre dedans.. le menu principal est présent dans toutes les rubriques et rien que ca permet de ne pas se perdre.
Enfin si ca se trouve on ne concoit pas l'ergonomie de la même manière. Je suis ok sur le fait que les textes du Menu n'apparaissent pas suffisamment vite et ca ca s'arrange



et le genre de site quatuorprod m'ennuie a mourir.... et ce vert...


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

Moi je le trouve pas mal ton site.
Juste un peu long à charger.
Sur certaines options graphiques, je trouve que ça peut manquer un peu de cohérence (>web>panneaux blanc&#8230 mais là c'est du domaine du subjectif, des gouts et des couleurs 

Quant à la navigation, je comprends le choix de promener un peu le spectateur.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve pas mal ton site.
> Juste un peu long à charger.
> Sur certaines options graphiques, je trouve que ça peut manquer un peu de cohérence (>web>panneaux blanc) mais là c'est du domaine du subjectif, des gouts et des couleurs
> 
> Quant à la navigation, je comprends le choix de promener un peu le spectateur.




Haa aGrug ... tu me remonte un peu le moral.... merciii


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Février 2006)

Bon je vous remets le mien. Je l'ai un peu modifié via le code du thème, et j'ai utilisé RW. Je n'ai pas de grande compétance pour ce genre de truc  

Merci a Momo au passage... 

sinon, si quelqu'un a une idée comment je pourrai aligner le menu en rouge avec le sous menu en gris à gauche ca serait sympa de me dire 

MERCI


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ...Quant à la navigation, je comprends le choix de promener un peu le spectateur.



Greg explique moi le choix de "promener le spectateur"... quel en serait le bienfait ?

Etre promerné c'est amusant une fois, deux fois, trois fois... au bout d'un moment ça devient fatiguant.
Si le site de *malakyto* est premier dans la liste, tant mieux. Mais s'il est en dixième ou vingtième position, les internautes zapperons sans avoir pu apprécier son travail... c'est tout de même regretable, ne crois tu pas ?


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> ...et le genre de site quatuorprod m'ennuie a mourir.... et ce vert...


C'est vrai, tu as raison, mon site est ennuyeux et le vert  .

J'aime les critiques constructives 

_"la guerre c'est dégueulasse et les cheveux sa pousse "_ sophie M


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> Waw.... j'ai tout foiré alors...
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le site soit si mauvais que ca... Je voulais faire quelque chose de pas ennuyant, quelque chose de différent, de ludique.



Primo, ca n'est pas ce que je dis... relis bien les posts. Je donne des éléments d'appréciation objectifs; page tunnel, title de la page, validité du code selon la norme W3C.

Deuxio, je t'interpelle sur ces différents points. Ce serait sympa de répondre... même si tu n'est pas d'accord..


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est constructif mais j'ai du mal à lire la police vert foncé sur un fond vert clair dans le menu de gauche :rateau:



et bien je ne sais pas...porte des lunnettes ou va voir un ophtalmo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est constructif mais j'ai du mal à lire la police vert foncé sur un fond vert clair dans le menu de gauche :rateau:


 sérieux? :hein: C'est pourtant très clair


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Salut désolé mais j'etais pas chez moi.

C'etais mon premier site réalisé en flash et je m'attendais à des critiques bien sur.
Mais j'ai eu par ailleurs d'autres avis, tres positifs. 

Quant à la navigation, Je ne vois pas en quoi un menu qui se cherche... et se trouve tres facilement serait un problème. Il n'y a pas de normes ou de lois à ce que je sache dans la créa d'un site... même si c'est un site pro.

Je pensais que l'ergo, la navig etait un champ d'exloration et que si on ne bouscule pas ce qui existe déjà on ne dépassera jamais le "Menu à gauche"

Au fait: 
validité du code selon la norme W3C. >>> je ne sais pas ce que ca veut dire et le lien que tu m'a donné est en anglais...


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est constructif mais j'ai du mal à lire la police vert foncé sur un fond vert clair dans le menu de gauche :rateau:



Non, plus sérieusement, dans le doute, j'ai augmenté la saturation du vert employé... Dis moi

EDIT
Je ne suis pas tellement convaincu. La nouvelle teinte apporte un coté trop "dur" comparativement à l'ancienne. Je reviens vers l'ancienne qui de plus était en cohérence avec le coté "doux", "pastélisé" de la page. Par définition les teintes en camaïeux sont moins contrastées.

EDIT 2 
Pour celles et ceux qui pensent que nous sommes trop dur (ou insuffisament pédagogique) dans nos jugements deux adresses :
- Le site CSS beauty http://www.cssbeauty.com/
- et pour malakyto, la preuve que rêgles (il en faut en toutes choses) et recherche graphique peuvent cohabiter sans problème :
création zen garden


----------



## Grug2 (10 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Greg explique moi le choix de "promener le spectateur"... quel en serait le bienfait ?
> 
> Etre promerné c'est amusant une fois, deux fois, trois fois... au bout d'un moment ça devient fatiguant.
> Si le site de *malakyto* est premier dans la liste, tant mieux. Mais s'il est en dixième ou vingtième position, les internautes zapperons sans avoir pu apprécier son travail... c'est tout de même regretable, ne crois tu pas ?



C'est un book, un site où se promener, prendre un peu de temps pour regarder les images, se faire une idée du travail de son auteur, pas un site dynamique que l'on va aller consulter toutes les semaines pour chercher de l'information, du coup l'option de ne pas mettre toujours les éléments de navigation au même endroit, de laisser le spectateur chercher du bout de sa souris ne me parait pas forcement un mauvais choix.
Pour un book en ligne retenir un peu le spectateur n'est pas un problème, c'est une exposition, pas un salon des arts ménagers (du coup la scénographie utilise des codes différents, car le but est diffèrent) 
Perdre un peu le spectateur, l'obliger à s'arrêter, à balayer tout l'écran des yeux, à prendre le temps de digérer ce qu'il voit, se défend.
Ce n'est pas une règle, mais un choix qui ne me parait inadapté, surtout à un book qui joue sur le qualitatif plus que sur le quantitatif.
Le but de ce type book n'est pas d'avoir le maximum de hits ou de pages vues, mais plutôt d'avoir des visites où les internautes prennent le temps d'apprécier et de découvrir, de s'imprégner de l'univers de l'auteur.
La théorie des 3 clics ne doit pas s'appliquer partout, il y a de la place pour un peu de recherche et de tatonnements, et pleins de sites qui fonctionnent en dehors de cette règle ou de la barre à gauche.
D'une façon plus génerale, une partie du boulot de graphiste est justement de trouver de nouvelles formes d'intuitivité adaptées au sujet traité et qui ne reposent pas forcement sur l'habitude.

Voilà 

sinon et personnellement, le jour où je trouverais enfin le temps (et l'énergie)    de refaire mon site je pense que je me baserais sur une navigation classique et fixe. :rateau:


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ...Le but de ce type book n'est pas d'avoir le maximum de hits ou de pages vues, mais plutôt d'avoir des visites où les internautes prennent le temps d'apprécier et de découvrir, de s'imprégner de l'univers de l'auteur...



Oui, mais si les internautes sont des professionnels susceptibles de lui filer du boulot, cela tient-il toujours la route ? Nul doute que des ami(e)s prendrons le temps de la ballade, mais ce site leur est-il destiné ? A qui s'adresse t-il en priorité ?

Si l'on fait le choix de s'adresser à des professionnels, ne crois tu pas que certaines rêgles s'imposent ? Un professionnel du graphisme, va t-il passer 10 minutes à essayer de comprendre comment accéder à telle ou telle partie du book ? Personnellement j'en doute... et pour une raison toute simple : les sites de graphistes/artistes (remplace par la mention de ton choix) sont pléthores. Fluidifier l'accès au contenu de son site, en faciliter l'exploration, me parait donc une démarche pleine de bon sens.

Voilu


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si les internautes sont des professionnels susceptibles de lui filer du boulot, cela tient-il toujours la route ? Nul doute que des ami(e)s prendrons le temps de la ballade, mais ce site leur est-il destiné ? A qui s'adresse t-il en priorité ?
> 
> Si l'on fait le choix de s'adresser à des professionnels, ne crois tu pas que certaines rêgles s'imposent ? Un professionnel du graphisme, va t-il passer 10 minutes à essayer de comprendre comment accéder à telle ou telle partie du book ? Personnellement j'en doute... et pour une raison toute simple : les sites de graphistes/artistes (remplace par la mention de ton choix) sont pléthores. Fluidifier l'accès au contenu de son site, en faciliter l'exploration, me parait donc une démarche pleine de bon sens.
> 
> Voilu


_les "évangiles selon St...."...._.   
le premier thread que j'ai suivi en m'inscrivant sur MacGé; c'est celui-ci.... 
ce qui me frappe c'est que tu restes (y a pas que toi !!) sur de règles bien établies (et vérifiables en partie d'accord !!), mais comme dans toute bonne grammaire française; il y a des exceptions.....   
tu fait des sites, c'est ton boulot, tu fais toujours les mêmes remarques, c'est normal; ça découle toujours de ton boulot.....:rateau:  
mais ne peux tu pas (essayer de) comprendre ce que *Grug2* a tenté de faire passer comme démarche (passque là ça m'agace, tu sors toujours les mêmes phrases !!)..... :mouais: 
des sites j'en vois plein, des sites comme ceux que tu cites en exemple, plein aussi.....ben.... ça devient lassant au niveau visuel.... vous (appellation générale) enfermez les choses dans des carcans extrêmement définis (et fonctionnels, et commerciaux; logique, encore !!...  )....:mouais: :hein: 
*P****** explorez un peu, lâchez vous, dessérez les dents  !! 
sincèrement, ton site au niveau visuel général ne dépareille absolument pas de n'importe quel autre site du même "secteur".....:mouais: : et moi c'est ce qui me gêne, si on ne se croisait pas sur les forums : ton site je n'y aurait pas fait  plus attention que ça.... et ça m'ennuie parce qu'au niveau fonctionnel, il est impeccable; on sait tout de suite ou chercher... mais pour le reste...ben....(pareil que *Picouto* : le vert sur fond vert....  )....
tout ça pour dire  que c'est un thread intéressant, que je suis avec une pointe d'agacement passque j'ai l'impression d'y retrouver toujours les mêmes critiques, sans effort de critiques... des "sus-dites critiques"....aérez vous l'esprit !! 
même si c'est votre boulot, essayez d'intégrer le fait que tout le monde ne vois pas la même chose que vous !! et que tout n'est pas figé !! :rateau:   

_pour résumer; ça me fait penser, en forçant un peu, à la querelle entre les tenants de l'art classique "pompier" et les impressionnistes...._   

P.S : _vais me faire des potes dans le coin...._:mouais:   :hein:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _les "évangiles selon St...."...._.
> le premier thread que j'ai suivi en m'inscrivant sur MacGé; c'est celui-ci....
> ce qui me frappe c'est que tu restes (y a pas que toi !!) sur de règles bien établies (et vérifiables en partie d'accord !!), mais comme dans toute bonne grammaire française; il y a des exceptions.....
> tu fait des sites, c'est ton boulot, tu fais toujours les mêmes remarques, c'est normal; ça découle toujours de ton boulot.....:rateau:
> ...


La question n'est pas là&#8230; C'est très bien de faire des sites différents, originaux, avec une réelle recherche graphique et ergonomique, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'affiche presque quotidiennement sur mon site. C'est juste qu'ici, si c'est le but recherché, c'est raté&#8230; Il faut parfois pouvoir sortir des sentiers battus, mais pas n'importe comment!


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _les "évangiles selon St...."...._.



C'est vrai que j'essaie d'évangéliser pour que les sites deviennent plus accéssibles...plus la masse de site est importante, plus les règles sont importantes... mais on peut très bien ne pas être d'accord là dessus  


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le premier thread que j'ai suivi en m'inscrivant sur MacGé; c'est celui-ci....
> ce qui me frappe c'est que tu restes (y a pas que toi !!) sur de règles bien établies (et vérifiables en partie d'accord !!), mais comme dans toute bonne grammaire française; il y a des exceptions.....


La dessus nous sommes d'accord, mais pour faire des exeptions encore faut-il connaître les règles dont elles découlent...


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu fait des sites, c'est ton boulot, tu fais toujours les mêmes remarques, c'est normal; ça découle toujours de ton boulot.....:rateau:


Oui, je fais propablement, j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé, les mêmes remarques dans la mesure ou ce que je considère être des erreurs sont toujours les mêmes... mais on peut très bien ne pas être d'accord là dessus 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mais ne peux tu pas (essayer de) comprendre ce que *Grug2* a tenté de faire passer comme démarche (passque là ça m'agace, tu sors toujours les mêmes phrases !!)..... :mouais:


Je comprend la démarche de greg, et il comprend la mienne, nous en avons déjà discuté lors de nos rencontres resto... Si cela t'agace, n'est ce pas d'avantage pour les critiques que j'ai formulé concernant ton propre site ? 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> des sites j'en vois plein, des sites comme ceux que tu cites en exemple, plein aussi.....ben.... ça devient lassant au niveau visuel.... vous (appellation générale) enfermez les choses dans des carcans extrêmement définis (et fonctionnels, et commerciaux; logique, encore !!...  )....:mouais: :hein:
> *P****** explorez un peu, lâchez vous, dessérez les dents  !!


Mois je ne m'en lasse pas, la diversité est là, et le beau n'est pas antinomique avec le fonctionnel, nos ordinateurs pommés ne nous le prouve t-il pas ?



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> même si c'est votre boulot, essayez d'intégrer le fait que tout le monde ne vois pas la même chose que vous !! et que tout n'est pas figé !! :rateau:


N'exagéront rien, je ne met pas un pistolet sur la tempe des gens, j'essai plutôt de leur faire partager une expérience... mais on peut très bien ne pas être d'accord là dessus  J'émet des remarques, si les gens les prennent en compte tant mieux pour eux. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne vais pas en faire une maladie...


Sache que même les illustrateurs respectent certaines règles dans leur compo, leur choix de mise en couleur, de scénographie... Lorsque tu dessine le corps d'une jeune femme, tu respectes certains code de proportion du corps humain... pourquoi alors en matière de conception de site ne devrait-il pas y avoir un ensemble de règles à minima ?

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut que tout soit réglé, je dis simplement que certainnes règles concernant la conception d'un site devraient être respéctées. Malheureusement, *ces règles de base* ne sont pas prises en compte...

Un site internet n'est pas réductible à sa partie graphique, d'autre composante d'appréciation entre en ligne de compte (sutructure, ergo, pertinence du contenu, style rédactionnel... tous aspects que tu sembles oublier). Mes remarques portent, la plupart du temps, sur ces différents aspects (et pas exclusivement sur le graphisme).

Mais si tu le souhaites, j'arrête de donner mon opinion. De cette façon tu auras la certitude de ne plus retrouver le même type de propos... et donc de ne plus être agacé... Une autre solution serait que tu nous fasses un site d'une qualité telle qu'il nous laisse sans voix...


----------



## mxmac (11 Février 2006)

up pour 

une grosse revision du site c-lenium le collectif de photographe evolue, peut dans les images presentées pour le moment, sauf pour jean rené qui ouvre le bal avec une belle serie sur les dogons... mais surtout dans les buts... le site va evoluer continuellement dans les 3 a 4 mois...
cette version est une rev.1 la partie portfolio en flash doit evoluer et presenter plus d'info... le plus gros travail est invisible d'ailleurs puisque l'interface de mise a jour et aujourd'hui aussi travaillée que le site lui même...

Autre nouveauté dotclear le systeme de blog qui va lier le tout, un petit rodage et je suis sur que mes co-membres du co-llectif vont faire de ce site figé dans sa vertion precedente quelquechose de bien vivant... a suivre !

en attendant a vous de voir... ou revoir et comparer...


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon là j'suis largué  ... tu es revenu à la version d'origine (d'après ton edith  )
> mais je préfère ce que je vois ce soir (sur FF et mon mac)... ... tout à l'heure j'étais avec IE et PC (ceci explique peut-être cela ).



oui, parfois le réglage du contraste de l'écran peut jouer des tours (et sur cette aspect je n'ai pas la main). Mais c'est vrai que la question du contraste et tout à fait pertinente  

En ce qui concerne le rendu mac et pc, la "georgia" passe très mal sur pc car c'est un typo très cursive (la Time, ou Time new roman, l'est moins de ce point de vue et passe donc mieux sur pc). L'absence d'antialiasing sur pc bousille totalement cette typo (la georgia)... Vive le mac

Mais c'est vrai que nous pourrions discuter pendant des heures du choix de la palette. Néanmoins, en l'absence de faute de goût grave (on a quand même son petit ego), cella peut passer ...


----------



## Savagnin (11 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _
> pour résumer; ça me fait penser, en forçant un peu, à la querelle entre les tenants de l'art classique "pompier" et les impressionnistes...._



...sauf que la grosse différence, c'est que les impressionnistes, avant de casser les règles, ils en étaient passés par le dessin académique...

Comme quand j'étais au Beaux-Arts : y'en a, ils commençaient tout de suite à "faire du Picasso"...
Ca les arrangeaient bien... Ils étaient pas capable de dessiner un nu bien proportionné ! Si par malheur, tu faisais une remarque, on te disait : "Tu comprends rien ,c'est de l'art !"... Mouich... La bonne excuse !

En peinture, tu sens bien (il me semble...) quand une disproportion, une "erreur" est le fait d'une volonté maîtrisée ou d'une maladresse, non ? Moi si...
C'est pareil, encore une fois, pour un site, où une mise en page...
Je ne comprends pas qu'il y en ait qui ne comprenne pas


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ... Si cela t'agace, n'est ce pas d'avantage pour les critiques que j'ai formulé concernant ton propre site ?



*.....mouaaarrfff !!!* :rateau:  ça m'avais même pas éffleuré l'esprit !! _se serait...couillon et un peu mesquin de ma part de me "vexer" pour si peu !!...._:rateau:   
des critiques (qui n'étaient pas des frappes chirurgicales !!) j'en ai eu dans ma vie de "dessineux" et il valait mieux avoir un "calcife" blindé pour pouvoir les encaisser....:mouais: :hein:  
_pour la p'tite histoire, "mon" site, si tu t'en rappelles, m'as été proposé et fait par un de mes clients; un autrichien... d'ou des soucis de compréhension.... _pour faire bref, j'ai récupéré depuis quelques jours, comment dire ..."l'organigramme" du site avec tous les fichiers, etc...
falloir que je me plonge là dedans; tout est en plus dans la langue de Goëthe... que je ne parle absolument pas....   et en plus je n'ai pas du refaire de web depuis Dreamweaver....2, p'tet même la version d'avant !!.... :mouais: 


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Sache que même les illustrateurs respectent certaines règles dans leur compo, leur choix de mise en couleur, de scénographie...


Ah bon ?.......   


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu dessine le corps d'une jeune femme, tu respectes certains code de proportion du corps humain...


 quand tu dessines dans un style réaliste..... 


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu le souhaites, j'arrête de donner mon opinion. De cette façon tu auras la certitude de ne plus retrouver le même type de propos... et donc de ne plus être agacé...


Hinhinhin....pourquoi pas !!...:rateau:  surtout pas !! j'aime la contradiction....   


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre solution serait que tu nous fasses un site d'une qualité telle qu'il nous laisse sans voix...


c'est une solution....   mais va falloir être patient, je n'ai pas le don de me démultiplier, j'ai un emploi du temps surchargé...   comme beaucoup d'entre vous d'ailleurs....:rateau: 


			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...sauf que la grosse différence, c'est que les impressionnistes, avant de casser les règles, ils en étaient passés par le dessin académique...


je me suis mal fait comprendre....  ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est de vous garder de devenir des "censeurs" et de ne plus rien voir en dehors de votre horizon.... 


			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Comme quand j'étais au Beaux-Arts : y'en a, ils commençaient tout de suite à "faire du Picasso"...
> Ca les arrangeaient bien... Ils étaient pas capable de dessiner un nu bien proportionné ! Si par malheur, tu faisais une remarque, on te disait : "Tu comprends rien ,c'est de l'art !"... Mouich... La bonne excuse !


suis d'accord !!  c'est une des nombreuses raisons pour lesquelles je n'ai pas fait les Beaux-Arts", mais des ateliers privés....  



			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> En peinture, tu sens bien (il me semble...) quand une disproportion, une "erreur" est le fait d'une volonté maîtrisée ou d'une maladresse, non ? Moi si...
> C'est pareil, encore une fois, pour un site, où une mise en page...
> Je ne comprends pas qu'il y en ait qui ne comprenne pas


évidemment !!... mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu pointer du doigt.... 
qui s'agace là ?....


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Février 2006)

Ce qui est extraordinaire avec toi, tirhum, c'est que jamais tu n'as apporté la contradiction sur les arguments que je donnais dans la critique des sites... . Par facilité, ou paresse intellectuelle, tu t'es toujours placé sur le terrain du "oui, il existe des choses diférentes...et gnagnagna, et gnagnagna". Un peu à la manière d'un adolescent prépubère qui ne connait pas le fond de ce qu'il raconte... mais qui veut et ce doit d'avoir une opinion.

Critique ma critique si tu le souhaites. C'est-à-dire donne des contres arguments tangibles, et à ce titre relis correctement les arguments qui sont donnés.
Lorsque je dis qu'il manque un <title> sur une page, donne moi un argument qui milite en faveur de son absence... Si tu n'en est pas capable, alors ferme la.

lorsque je dis que la page d'accueil de malakyto n'est pas ergonomique, je m'appuis sur des experiences réalisées en ergonomie et qui démontrent que certaines zone de l'écran son "invisible" à l'&#339;il... C'est pour cela que je lui suggère de remonter son lien "ENTRER" de manière à le situer dans un zone visible. Mais peut être pourras tu me démontrer le contraire ? Et de même pour toutes les remarques que j'ai pu formuler... Mais cela est plus difficile car nécessite de connaître son sujet...

... Sinon, les opinions c'est comme le trou de bal, tout le monde en a.

La différence est que je donnes des remarques factuelles, et de ton coté tu ne donnes que ton opinion...


----------



## Savagnin (12 Février 2006)

Oulala, là, Tirhum, tu l'as énervé... 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> suis d'accord !!  c'est une des nombreuses raisons pour lesquelles je n'ai pas fait les Beaux-Arts", mais des ateliers privés....


Cela dit, y devait y'avoir les mêmes dans les ateliers privés, c'est pas l'apanage des Beaux-Arts 

P.S. Les autres raisons, c'est quoi ? 

Pour ce qui est de la censure, j'ai pas encore vu de sites qui bouleversent "les règles établies" comme on pu le faire dans la peinture les impressionnistes, les fauves ou les cubistes...
Faut rien exagérer non plus, on n'en est pas là


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas encore vu de sites qui bouleversent "les règles établies"


Et mon ptit itsartist.net alors?


----------



## Savagnin (12 Février 2006)

...ben oui, j'ai déjà essayé mais j'ai un fond blanc avec des barres noires quand je promène ma souris et pis c'est tout (jai vu que j'étais pas le seul, je crois...) 
(celà dit, si c'est bien ça qu'il faut avoir, c'est sûr, ça bouleverse   )

Attends, je vais essayé avec Firefox

Je viens d'aller voir, c'est kifi-kif (?)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...ben oui, j'ai déjà essayé mais j'ai un fond blanc avec des barres noires quand je promène ma souris et pis c'est tout (jai vu que j'étais pas le seul, je crois...)
> (celà dit, si c'est bien ça qu'il faut avoir, c'est sûr, ça bouleverse   )
> 
> Attends, je vais essayé avec Firefox
> ...


Oui j'ai pas encore corrigé ça&#8230; il te faut la dernière version du player Flash en fait (http://www.macromedia.com/fr/)


----------



## Savagnin (12 Février 2006)

Aaaaayeeeest...
J'ai pu y aller, merci de l'info...

Bien bien bien... beau beau beau... 

Ca révolutionne pas (excuses hein ) mais c'est graphique, moderne, bref, en accord avec les boulots présentés...
C'est "design" ET "maîtrisé" (comme quoi, on peut...)

Je sens qu'on va encore dire qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Bien bien bien... beau beau beau...
> 
> Ca révolutionne pas (excuses hein ) mais c'est graphique, moderne, bref, en accord avec les boulots présentés...
> C'est "design" ET "maîtrisé" (comme quoi, on peut...)


Merci, merci :rose:


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Février 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai pas encore corrigé ça&#8230; il te faut la dernière version du player Flash en fait (http://www.macromedia.com/fr/)


Visiblement la version du player pose problème...
Pourquoi ne pas anticiper et proposer aux internautes un lien (dans un graphisme identique) directement sur la page d'accueil avec une chtit' explication sur le pourquoi du comment...

...du style : "pour vous apporter une navigation et une experience visuelle des plus agréable, téléchargez le dernier plug-in flash de macromédia" 

et encore une fois, bravo pour ce travail qui nous démontre que qualités visuelles, fonctionnalités et ergonomie peuvent aller de concert.

Voilu


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement la version du player pose problème...
> Pourquoi ne pas anticiper et proposer aux internautes un lien (dans un graphisme identique) directement sur la page d'accueil avec une chtit' explication sur le pourquoi du comment...
> 
> ...du style : "pour vous apporter une navigation et une experience visuelle des plus agréable, téléchargez le dernier plug-in flash de macromédia"
> ...


Merci fred! 
Dès que je trouve le temps, je vais exporter l'entiereté du site dans une version antérieure du player que tout le monde a (ou en grande majorité du moins). Raaahh pourquoi n'y a-t-il chaque fois que 24h dans un jour&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## mikarock (12 Février 2006)

Salut
J'avais fait quand je cherchais du boulot mon portfolio
En j'avait fait cette version que je trouvais assez sympa
http://jt4u.net/v3/
puis a force d'entendre des critiques sur le coté un peu trop pueril
J'ai fait plus sobre
http://jt4u.net/v4/

Je pensais en faire une nouvelle pour le fun


----------



## ziomlechat (12 Février 2006)

J'ai essayé, je peux pas entrer...


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Février 2006)

oui, nous avons essayé de lui faire comprendre, sur ce thread, que sa page d'intro n'était pas ergonomique (si pas superflux) mais bon... 

@ malakyto. Je pense que les nombreuses personnes qui se pleignent de ne pouvoir entrer sur ton site devrait t'inciter à revoir la dite page... Mais bon tu fais comme tu veux...

Voilu


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est extraordinaire avec toi, tirhum, c'est que jamais tu n'as apporté la contradiction sur les arguments que je donnais dans la critique des sites... . Par facilité, ou paresse intellectuelle, tu t'es toujours placé sur le terrain du "oui, il existe des choses diférentes...et gnagnagna, et gnagnagna". Un peu à la manière d'un adolescent prépubère qui ne connait pas le fond de ce qu'il raconte... mais qui veut et ce doit d'avoir une opinion.
> 
> Critique ma critique si tu le souhaites. C'est-à-dire donne des contres arguments tangibles, et à ce titre relis correctement les arguments qui sont donnés.
> Lorsque je dis qu'il manque un <title> sur une page, donne moi un argument qui milite en faveur de son absence... Si tu n'en est pas capable, alors ferme la.
> ...


je vais donc rationnaliser et développer ma critique.... en restant courtois ...inutile de s'énerver... :mouais: 

@ Savagnin : trouver des ateliers privés de dessin (et se renseigner sur l'enseignement qui y est dispensé) est facile, les Beaux-Arts y'a qu'une école par région...
les autres raisons de ne pas aller aux Beaux-Arts du coin :
- pas envie de rentrer dans un nouveau cursus "scolaire"
- et connaissant les gens qui y enseignaient je n'étais pas sûr qu'il était indispensable de subir leurs délires....
- et enfin des raisons purement personnelles...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2006)

La discussion semble s'emballer 

Pour ma part, je me permets de vous soumettre une *ébauche *de site personnel.
Je dis bien ébauche en ce sens que le design n'est pas arrété et que les contenus sont loin d'être complètement définis.

Cependant, le site aura une architecture très simple : deux ou trois liens en haut à droite pour des contenus standard : retour à l'accueil, page de contacts, page de présentation.

Le reste sera accessible sans classement : seuls des pictogrammes permettront de différencier images fixes et vidéos. (pictogrammes venant remplacer les carrés en bas à gauche). 

Toutes vos remarques sont les bienvenues.

C'est là : http://www.kinomini.info


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Février 2006)

j'aime bien.. c'est sobre. Par contre question assez bete mais quel est le but du site ? Blog, présentation ?



Au passage, voici le mien dans sa version plus ou moins final... http://homepage.mac.com/arnaud.bonvin/Mysite, si jamais ne faites pas attention aux premières photos


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La discussion semble s'emballer
> 
> Pour ma part, je me permets de vous soumettre une *ébauche *de site personnel.
> Je dis bien ébauche en ce sens que le design n'est pas arrété et que les contenus sont loin d'être complètement définis.
> ...



salut,
j'aime bien, et la mise en page me fait penser à une envellope (pourquoi ne pas pousser dans ce sens ; voyage internet comme voyage tout cour), même si le timbre n'est pas à sa place... .

Pour emettre une critique, il faudrait d'avantage de contenu, mais on va essayer. D'un point de vue graphique j'aime cette simplicité qui permet de se concentrer sur l'écrit, le contenu (la typo "courrier" y est sans doute pour beaucoup)... l'ergo semble bonne à quelques remarques près.
- Le postionnement des vidéo me semble peut propice au click (même remarque que pour malakyto pour le positionnement)... ce qui est tout de même dommage.
- De même que pour DCZ_ je te conseillerais d'indiquer la nature du format (et dans l'idéal d'en proposer au moins deux), la taille en Mo et le temps estimé de téléchargement... toutes informations utiles pour l'internaute


----------



## .Steff (13 Février 2006)

surement le meilleur site jamais vu depuis longtemps par ici.....:mouais: :mouais: 

http://dr-dos.garsducalvados.com

Enjoy


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> surement le meilleur site jamais vu depuis longtemps par ici.....:mouais: :mouais:
> 
> http://dr-dos.garsducalvados.com
> 
> Enjoy



Authentiquement réalisé sous MS-DOS...     !


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> surement le meilleur site jamais vu depuis longtemps par ici.....:mouais: :mouais:
> 
> http://dr-dos.garsducalvados.com
> 
> Enjoy



Graphiquement, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé, et je crois que le concept du ms-dos design n'est pas suffisament poussé, ou abouti (manque d'idées ?).

Je ne suis pas parvenu à entrer sur votre site... . C'est voulu ?

De plus je ne comprend pas l'intérêt (la présence) de la barre verticale sur l'image ?

Par contre le code est propre, ça fait plaisir à voir... Si ce n'est quelques <br> un peut trop nombreux... (penser à suggérer le padding-bottom ou le margin-bottom  )

Ps je viens de voir les liens, honte à moi, ils étaient là devant mes yeux (mais je ne les avait pas dinstingués suffisament)... peut être une espacement plus grand ou encore un "pipe" séparateur...ou encore laisser le filet de soulignement...

PS 2 : pourquoi l'ensemble du site est centrée (voir le comportement de la balise du W3C) alors que contenu principal ne l'est pas ?


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> j'aime bien, et la mise en page me fait penser à une envellope (pourquoi ne pas pousser dans ce sens ; voyage internet comme voyage tout cour), même si le timbre n'est pas à sa place... .


Cool, le look suggère bien même sans artifice graphique 
La petite vague est presque prête, elle va apparaitre d'ici peu.



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> D'un point de vue graphique j'aime cette simplicité qui permet de se concentrer sur l'écrit, le contenu (la typo "courrier" y est sans doute pour beaucoup)... l'ergo semble bonne à quelques remarques près.



Jusque là merci 
Je tends le dos pour la suite 



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> - Le postionnement des vidéo me semble peut propice au click (même remarque que pour malakyto pour le positionnement)... ce qui est tout de même dommage.


Tu parles surement des "carrés" numérotés. Ils me posent problème aussi dans la mesure où je ne veux pas que ce site ait un menu classé exhaustif, encore moins de menu déroulants (horreur !).
Je vais continuer à bosser sur le positionnement. Mais pour l'instant je ne vois pas où mettre ce second "menu" : vertical à gauche, non, à droite, mouai...
Je planche.


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> - De même que pour DCZ_ je te conseillerais d'indiquer la nature du format (et dans l'idéal d'en proposer au moins deux), la taille en Mo et le temps estimé de téléchargement... toutes informations utiles pour l'internaute


Ouaip... le bonheur serait de permettre de choisir un format au départ (une histoire de cookie peut être) pour permettre ensuite une circulation sans écueil... je vais y réfléchir.

Quant aux infos, taille etc, elle viendront en leur temps, une fois la qualité définitive choisie pour les vidéos. 


Encore merci pour touts ces remarques.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles surement des "carrés" numérotés.


oui, tout à fait thierry...



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour l'instant je ne vois pas où mettre ce second "menu" : vertical à gauche, non, à droite, mouai...
> Je planche.


De mon point de vue, il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un menu, mais plutôt d'une liste de liens permettant un accès directe (je sais, je coupe les cheveux en quatre  ). En fait le positionnement va dépendre de l'importance des vidéos sur ce site... Si ces dernières sont un élément essentiel (et il me semble qu'il le soit) alors il faut les positionner en évidence. Dans le cas contraire tu peux te permettre de les décaler, mais pas au point de les mettre "au coin" telle une punition...



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip... le bonheur serait de permettre de choisir un format au départ (une histoire de cookie peut être) pour permettre ensuite une circulation sans écueil... je vais y réfléchir.


Non, mauvaise méthode d'utilisabilité...laisse donc l'internaute faire son choix au moment ou il le désire... quand bien même tu proposerais se choix au départ, as tu pensé aux personnes qui n'arriveraient pas par la page d'accueil, ou par la page qui propose ce choix ?


----------



## .Steff (13 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Graphiquement, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé, et je crois que le concept du ms-dos design n'est pas suffisament poussé, ou abouti (manque d'idées ?).
> 
> Je ne suis pas parvenu à entrer sur votre site... . C'est voulu ?
> 
> ...


Merci de tes conseils.Nous allons prendre tes conseils en compte.Ce site est encore en developpement est donc est amené a évoluer. 
En ce qui concerne le code , nous aimons bien quand c'est propre.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien.. c'est sobre. Par contre question assez bete mais quel est le but du site ? Blog, présentation ?
> 
> 
> 
> Au passage, voici le mien dans sa version plus ou moins final... http://homepage.mac.com/arnaud.bonvin/Mysite, si jamais ne faites pas attention aux premières photos



C'est difficile d'évaluer ton travail dans la mesure ou d'une part il s'agit d'un blog, et donc la qualité du contenu y est prépondérante, et d'autre part le fait que tu utilise un thème : "Blueball Simple Theme"... Ton travail consite "simplement" à faire une cuisine interne   (et il n'y à pas de jugement de valeur lorsque je dis cela...)

Néanmoins, je te dirais qu'il y à un décalage graphique important entre ta bannière et le reste du site... pour le reste c'est du blog classique dans la structure.

Voilu


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

ça fait un moment que je suis ce fil... ...

Un truc me vient tout soudain... 


Quand vous parlez de site... vous incluez *les Blogs...* ? 

Car moi dans le cas des *Blogs* je ne trouve pas que ce sont des *sites* à proprement parler...  :rateau:


D'ailleurs dans ce fil je ne montrerai pas mon Blog...  tout simplement parce qu'il se fait tout automatiquement.. 
et je n'ai ni le temps ni la patience de plonger les mains dans le cambouis... (enfin j'aimerai bien apprendre  ) 

En tous cas on voit de beaux sites...


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile d'évaluer ton travail dans la mesure ou d'une part il s'agit d'un blog, et donc la qualité du contenu y est prépondérante, et d'autre part le fait que tu utilise un thème : "Blueball Simple Theme"... Ton travail consite "simplement" à faire une cuisine interne   (et il n'y à pas de jugement de valeur lorsque je dis cela...)
> 
> Néanmoins, je te dirais qu'il y à un décalage graphique important entre ta bannière et le reste du site... pour le reste c'est du blog classique dans la structure.
> 
> Voilu




Merci, disons que j'essaye de changer quelques trucs dans les codes histoires de personalisé un peu le truc... donc comme tu l'as bien dit de la cuisine interne... Pour ce qui est de la banière, ben j'ai chercher des photos ou un truc qui me plaisait... Mais effectivement il y a pas mal de couleur


----------



## mistertitan (13 Février 2006)

je reviens avec 400iso.org.
Depuis la dernière fois, j'ai changé une fois encore de design et pareil pour le template du forum.
Donc 400iso tout neuf, pret a acceuillir un lien dans vos sites perso.  

Voilla. Allez faire un tour et laisser moi un message sur mon forum (en plus que sur MacG bien sur)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un moment que je suis ce fil... ...
> 
> Un truc me vient tout soudain...
> 
> ...


mouais&#8230; geekshealth est basé sur un blog, mais ça s'apparente à un "site" non?


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> mouais geekshealth est basé sur un blog, mais ça s'apparente à un "site" non?



Ben justement....   pour moi ce n'est pas un site... 

Les blogs ont plutôt tendance à être des trucs perso à partager avec des potes... pas pour des professionnels... ou des créatifs... non ? 


Pour ma part c'est là que je fais toute la différence...    


Là par exemple *c'est un site*... et superbement bien fait... on sent un véritable travail... une réflexion... de la mise ne page, en forme, tout quoi ...


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement....   pour moi ce n'est pas un site...
> 
> Les blogs ont plutôt tendance à être des trucs perso à partager avec des potes... pas pour des professionnels... ou des créatifs... non ?
> 
> ...



Euhhh, c'est un blog (sans discuter de savoir si les blogs sont des sites à part entière)... merci Dotclear...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Février 2006)

Bon oui c'est un blog, c'est vrai&#8230; Mais geekshealth est surtout un blog pour une question purement technique de facilité de classement, de mise à jour, de gestion de différents comptes pour les rédacteurs, etc. Sinon, c'est vrai que j'aurais certainement conçu différement certaines choses&#8230;


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bon oui c'est un blog, c'est vrai Mais geekshealth est surtout un blog pour une question purement technique de facilité de classement, de mise à jour, de gestion de différents comptes pour les rédacteurs, etc. Sinon, c'est vrai que j'aurais certainement conçu différement certaines choses




Mais attention...   je n'ai rien contre les Blogs...  

tu vois dcz, ce qu'il manque un peu dans ton blog c'est le pourquoi de celui-ci...  tu relèves des adresses de Sites...?   que tu proposes ? ou ce sont des site fait par l'équipe de "geekshealth" ?


Y'a de belles choses dans tous les cas...


----------



## mistertitan (13 Février 2006)

un blog peut tout a fait etre un site internet proprement dit. On n'est qd meme pas forcé de mettre des infos sur sa vie tous les jours. Mais ce genre de site est souvent facile a gérer avec des catégories sans se prendre la tete. Pour moi, ce sont aussi des sites


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu vois dcz, ce qu'il manque un peu dans ton blog c'est le pourquoi de celui-ci...  tu relèves des adresses de Sites...?   que tu proposes ? ou ce sont des site fait par l'équipe de "geekshealth" ?


Non non, geekshealth ne fait "que" proposer des sites de graphisme, d'illustration, etc. que nous avons découvert et qui nous plaisent. Le blog est le moyen de faire partager notre passion et nos diverses trouvailles et non pas de promouvoir nos créations.



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de belles choses dans tous les cas...


J'espère bien!


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> En fait le positionnement va dépendre de l'importance des vidéos sur ce site... Si ces dernières sont un élément essentiel (et il me semble qu'il le soit) alors il faut les positionner en évidence.



Oui bien sur, ces éléments auront une importance primordiale car ils vont montrer des productions (video, photo, graphisme, autre).
Cependant, en les positionnant ailleurs qu'au pied de la page (qui tient presque dans du 1024x768), j'ai peur de briser la "légèreté"... D'autant, que peu à peu, de nouveaux petits carrés vont s'ajouter (tiens, en voilà un nouveau )



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mauvaise méthode d'utilisabilité...laisse donc l'internaute faire son choix au moment ou il le désire...


En fait, je viens de me rappeler que j'encode tout ça en mp4. Et vérification faite, realplayer lit les mp4.
C'est terrible, c'est vrai que j'entretiens avec force une discrimination mais... non, les utilisateurs ne disposant que d'un lecteur windows media ne verront pas les videos


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est terrible, c'est vrai que j'entretiens avec force une discrimination mais... non, les utilisateurs ne disposant que d'un lecteur windows media ne verront pas les videos



Je pensais davantage à du QuikTime...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2006)

Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé : ceux disposant d'un plug-in QuickTime ou Real vont pouvoir lire les vidéos.

Seuls les extrémistes Microsoft, ne disposant que d'un WindowsMediaPlayer, seront lésés :rateau:


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2006)

Me revoilou,
avec une nouvelle version et plein de soucis avec IE 6 PC...

Je vous laisse vous déchaîner  www.kinomini.info


----------



## mikarock (14 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilou,
> avec une nouvelle version et plein de soucis avec IE 6 PC...
> 
> Je vous laisse vous déchaîner  www.kinomini.info


C'est sympa j'aime bien

j'aimerai te rajouter sur dupot, quel descriptif en quelques mots tu veux pour ton site ?


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa j'aime bien
> 
> j'aimerai te rajouter sur dupot, quel descriptif en quelques mots tu veux pour ton site ?


Merci.

Pour la description, heu... je ne sais pas encore, faut que cela se discute avec ma copine


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> Pour la description, heu... je ne sais pas encore, faut que cela se discute avec ma copine



N'hésite pas à mettre le poid de tes vidéos et le nom du player recqui dans le <title> de tes liens vidéo 
D'ailleur pourquoi ne pas proposer un lien vers QT et Real juste en dessous en en reprenant l'icone de la taille de tes cubes ?


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite pas à mettre le poid de tes vidéos et le nom du player recqui dans le <title> de tes liens vidéo
> D'ailleur pourquoi ne pas proposer un lien vers QT et Real juste en dessous en en reprenant l'icone de la taille de tes cubes ?


Ah tu y tiens au poids des vidéos !! 
J'ai ajouté l'info : poids et format.

Le lien  vers les plug-ins viendra en son temps, comme les vrais textes (etc) quand j'aurai réglé les soucis d'affichage avec IE PC (voir mon post dans dev web : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3661475 ).

Mais j'y pense, c'est promis  

PS : le poids n'est pas définitif, parce que la compression n'est pas encore affinée... pour l'instant, le rendu est nickel mais le poids est énorme (43 Mo et 65 Mo !)


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu y tiens au poids des vidéos !!
> J'ai ajouté l'info : poids et format.
> 
> Le lien  vers les plug-ins viendra en son temps, comme les vrais textes (etc) quand j'aurai réglé les soucis d'affichage avec IE PC (voir mon post dans dev web : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3661475 ).
> ...



ein KOLOSSAL connection est demandée à la caisse numéro 12 ... alors oui j'y tient à l'affichage du poid  

je remarque l'euphémisme : "... pas encore affinée...")


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ein KOLOSSAL connection est demandée à la caisse numéro 12 ... alors oui j'y tient à l'affichage du poid
> 
> je remarque l'euphémisme : "... pas encore affinée...")


Ben quoi ?
Y a pas l'adsl en région parisienne ?

Avec un "moyen débit" (3 à 4Mb), la vidéo est fluide.

Bien sur, avec un se30 en rtc...


----------



## fredmac75 (15 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?
> Y a pas l'adsl en région parisienne ?
> 
> Avec un "moyen débit" (3 à 4Mb), la vidéo est fluide.
> ...



Bon , attendons d'avoir la compression définitive...

Je ne sais plus qui (Bubble soap) avait contourné, en partie, le problème en choisissant un format flash qui lui permettait, nous disait-il, de réduire le poid de ces vidéos. Il y a peut-être quelque chose à faire dans ce sens ?

Voilu


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2006)

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur flvplayer et par conséquence sur le format flv.
Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de repères clairs sur la qualité et la compression.
En tout cas, macromedia diffuse un kit avec une version spéciale de sorenson squeeze permettant d'exporter au format flv. Puis le lecteur est dispo dans différentes configurations.

A voir...


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus qui (Bubble soap) avait contourné, en partie, le problème en choisissant un format flash qui lui permettait, nous disait-il, de réduire le poid de ces vidéos.



Oui, c'est exact...



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait quelques recherches sur flvplayer et par conséquence sur le format flv.
> Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de repères clairs sur la qualité et la compression.
> En tout cas, macromedia diffuse un kit avec une version spéciale de sorenson squeeze permettant d'exporter au format flv. Puis le lecteur est dispo dans différentes configurations.
> 
> A voir...



Oui, le format FLV est plus efficace. Il permet de réduire les vidéos, en gardant une qualité certaine, sans se prendre la tête.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Février 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est exact...
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, le format FLV est plus efficace. Il permet de réduire les vidéos, en gardant une qualité certaine, sans se prendre la tête.


C'est ce que j'ai utilisé sur itsartist.net d'ailleurs


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2006)

Voilà, j'ai revu la compression pour les vidéos, et malgré la durée importante, le chargement n'est pas bien long (même sur de l'adsl de base à 512kb/s).

J'en ai profité pour ajouter quelques pages, mieux structurer en utilisant php mon inclure les éléments récurrents (menu etc).

Si vous avez le temps... renvoyez quelques remarques 

http://www.kinomini.info/

PS : les textes de la première page ne sont pas définitifs


----------



## mxmac (18 Février 2006)

purée tu as designé toute la gamme nokia !!! t'es trop fort !!!


----------



## mikarock (18 Février 2006)

LOL, non juste quelques bannieres ;-)


----------



## AntoineD (19 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si les internautes sont des professionnels susceptibles de lui filer du boulot, cela tient-il toujours la route ? Nul doute que des ami(e)s prendrons le temps de la ballade, mais ce site leur est-il destiné ? A qui s'adresse t-il en priorité ?
> 
> Si l'on fait le choix de s'adresser à des professionnels, ne crois tu pas que certaines rêgles s'imposent ? Un professionnel du graphisme, va t-il passer 10 minutes à essayer de comprendre comment accéder à telle ou telle partie du book ? Personnellement j'en doute... et pour une raison toute simple : les sites de graphistes/artistes (remplace par la mention de ton choix) sont pléthores. Fluidifier l'accès au contenu de son site, en faciliter l'exploration, me parait donc une démarche pleine de bon sens.
> 
> Voilu



Hop je réagis parce que, non seulement je suis d'accord  mais qu'en plus, *soit* un site est lisible et ne prête pas un confusion, *soit* il te met une telle claque que tu es prêt à en baver (un peu) pour le visiter  

C'est le cas du site de Baur. Il est un peu chiant au premier abord (quoique...) mais moi, je le trouve magnifique et donc : je fouille un peu, je suis un peu hypnotisé.

Pour ce qui est du site de MAlakyto... effectivement, c'est un peu tristoune. Moi j'ai vite vu le "entrez" mais je calcule pas pourquoi il doit y avoir cette page d'entrée, et pis surtout, le noir, l'orange... ça c'était la couleur des sites de jeux vidéos en 90, non ?

Dans tous les cas, FredMac ayant le mérite d'être pro, de bosser, et au moins, de laisser de bons avis / commentaires qui permettent d'avancer, il peut être de bon ton de réagir, d'argumenter. Mon non plus, j'aime pas spécialement son site tout vert  mais ses commentaires sont utiles : d'ordre assez général, ils te laissent largement libre d'adapter TON style à un souci bien normal de navigation, d'ergonomie.

Ton but, c'est que ton book séduise des employeurs, non ? Ben intéresse-toi à la manière de les accrocher... quand on a le nez dans le guidon on a vite fait de se tromper voire d'arriver à l'opposé de ce qu'on voulait  C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec la version 4beta de mon site que j'essaie de rebidouiller (mais j'ai tout niqué là... bon je reviens quand c'est réparé  ).


----------



## AntoineD (19 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement....   pour moi ce n'est pas un site...
> 
> Les blogs ont plutôt tendance à être des trucs perso à partager avec des potes... pas pour des professionnels... ou des créatifs... non ?



Ben euh moi on vient de m'engager comme photographe pour suivre une manifestation à caractère cinématographique en grande partie grâce à mon blog et les portraits que j'y publie.  Alors, c'est pas que pour les potes... 

donc : un blog, ça peut être un site. C'est un certain type de site.

Mais je comprends ta confusion : il y a tellement de blogs qui se ressemblent que c'est bien difficile de les considérer comme des sites à part entière


----------



## AntoineD (19 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?
> Y a pas l'adsl en région parisienne ?
> 
> Avec un "moyen débit" (3 à 4Mb), la vidéo est fluide.
> ...



euh... "moyen débit" ?

Moi, avec mon powerbook et Airport "normal", j'ai un débit qui peine à grimper à 3 mo... tu vois l'angoisse 

Je suis persuadé que tes films peuvent faire moins de 10 mo sans perdre trop. Le tout est de trouver un bon compromis au niveau de la compression.

Fût un temps, quand j'étais une asso de vidéo, j'utilisais Cleaner, un logiciel d'encodage surpuissant qui permet un tas de réglages  Aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux, mais c'est sûr : 43 c'est beaucooup  Pourquoi ne pas proposer 2 tailles ?


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2006)

Vala, vala...

J'ai revu la compression : depuis le boulot où je n'ai que du 512 ko, cela passe correctement


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2006)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Hahaaaa, tadaaaaaaAA!
> Oyez oyez braves gens! Voici un petit link sur mon nouveau bébé en gestation (bon, mon site hein...) mais heuuu, c'est idiot, je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment. C'est un genre de teaser... Mais le résultat, est un gros projet qui me prend pas mal de temps... pas encore dispo online pour le moment. Mais en attendant, zieutez juste le link, et zou dans vos bookmarks...       :love:  :love:
> 
> Et... ha ben oui, le link... www.poupi.com  :love:  :love:



Top les t-shirts ! 

Je t'en commande prochainement.


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh moi on vient de m'engager comme photographe pour suivre une manifestation à caractère cinématographique en grande partie grâce à mon blog et les portraits que j'y publie.  Alors, c'est pas que pour les potes...
> 
> donc : un blog, ça peut être un site. C'est un certain type de site.
> 
> Mais je comprends ta confusion : il y a tellement de blogs qui se ressemblent que c'est bien difficile de les considérer comme des sites à part entière




Oui bon,  Antoine ..  cherche souvent à avoir le dernier mot...  dans tous les cas je ne parlais pas de ton Site-Blog  qui en effet lui est à caractère professionnel...  Soit...   


Et je ne suis pas confuse...   


Pour ma part je fais la différence entre *BLog... perso (style journal...  *) et les *Blog-Site Pro* qui deviennent très pratique...  comme le tien    et pour d'autre que je connais qui donnent des nouvelles pro...  et les *Sites* à Proprement parler... (fait avec des outils style GoLive...ou Flash etc...  )

Mais bon c'est un avis personnel qui n'engage que moi...   


En effet très Joli *Site Blog Perso* que celui de  www.poupi.com


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon,  Antoine ..  cherche souvent à avoir le dernier mot...



Non.











			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> En effet très Joli *Site Blog Perso* que celui de  www.poupi.com



Oui ! Dommage que ce feignant ne le mette pas plus souvent à jour...  Si j'avais un gosse, j'acheterais aussi un t-shirt, mais j'ai déjà pas de quoi acheter un gosse alors...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement commence par le T-shirt
> Moi j'viens de passer commande pour ma tite femme :love:



Tu passes commande d'un gosse, toi ? Livraison : encore plus longue que sur l'apple store...

 




Hum, sinon, quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il se passe sur mon foutu site perso ?


J'ai un peu refait les CSS, remis une ou deux infos sur les pages index, etc., ça marche au poil sur mon powerbook (j'ai apache et tout et tout histoire de tester).

Mais J'ai fait powerbook > clé usb > pc dans un cyber pour uploader et là... vlan, ça affiche une erreur.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ?...


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2006)

On dirait que tu as écrit :
<? phpinclude(....

au lieu de

<?php include(...


----------



## mikarock (20 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que tu as écrit :
> <? phpinclude(....
> 
> au lieu de
> ...


Exact 

Perso je travaille actuellement sur une bd pour supercapote, si y en a parmi vous qui en ont deja fait, ilis travaillent sur quoi ? actuellement je le fais sur toshop avec plein de repertoire de calque, un repertoire par case, ca commence a faire beaucoup pour la premiere page

des conseils ?


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ?...



Ben ça nous dit ça:   "*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function:  phpinclude() in */space_3/antoine/index.php* on line *1"


*ça doit te dire quelque chose non ?    moi je suis nulle  *:rateau:
*


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

Salut.

J'ai un peu retravaillé mon modèle de galerie photo.
Voici un exemple avec des photos de mon iBook.

Pour la navigation c'est assez simple...






 pour afficher la photo précédente





 pour afficher la photo suivante





 pour afficher la mosaïque

Vous en pensez quoi (au niveau navigation, design...) ?

Prochaine étape, la possibilité d'ajouter des commentaires aux photos...

@+
iota

PS : les serveurs des pages persos de free sont super lents en ce moment, ça prend un peu de temps pour charger...
PS2 : testé avec Safari et Firefox


----------



## mikarock (23 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> J'ai un peu retravaillé mon modèle de galerie photo.
> Voici un exemple avec des photos de mon iBook.
> ...



Sympa l'effet mozaique a la dashboard


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Sympa l'effet mozaique a la dashboard


Merci 
Je me suis effectivement un peu inspiré du dashboard 

@+
iota


----------



## mistertitan (24 Février 2006)

j'ai finalement rechangé de style pour mon site.
un petit tour s'impose


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2006)

Après le site de mon livre je vous propose de découvrir le site de SVT que j'ai fait pour mes élèves avec iweb: http://web.mac.com/kal.el/iWeb/SVT


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2006)

Comme il y a un problème pour triana.fr.fm je vous donne la nouvelle adresse de mon site: http://web.mac.com/kal.el/iWeb/Triana
PS: c'est le site de mon livre


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2006)

C´est fini pour triana.fr.fm, l´adresse finale du site est www.triana.cc et il n´y aura pas de pub. Pour fêter cette nouvelle adresse j´ai mis en ligne les chapitre 1 à 4. Bonne lecture à tous et à toutes et n´hésitez pas à laisser vos messages.


----------



## trojaxx77 (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 
voilà mon site perso : http://thedobermann.dyndns.org
mon site est en faite stocké dans mon powerbook, si vous avez un message que l'url ne va nul par c'est que ma bécanne est hors tension, ce n'est pas grave revenez plus tard 

Celui-là je l'ai fait pour mon club de sport : http://www.arte-cultura.net

j'attends avec impatience vos commentaires et remarque pour les faire évoluer, n'ésitez pas lachez vos comm dans les livres d'or 

a++


----------



## iota (27 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu retravaillé mon modèle de galerie photo.
> Voici un exemple avec des photos de mon iBook.
> 
> Prochaine étape, la possibilité d'ajouter des commentaires aux photos...


Hop, ajout des commentaires et d'un menu d'aide.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2006)

Comme on en tous à se les monter 
je reviens avec le site de ma chérie qui avance... doucement mais surement.
Je me bats toujours pour obtenir un rendez conforme sur les différents navigateurs.

http://www.kinomini.info/


----------



## Pyroclastique (28 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici donc un petit post afin de présenter ma galerie.

Merci de vos avis et commentaires

http://pyroclastique.free.fr


----------



## mikarock (28 Février 2006)

shooteur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voici donc un petit post afin de présenter ma galerie.
> 
> ...



Autant les photos sont de qualités, autant je trouve que le site ne les mets pas en valeur tant par sont graphisme que sa navigation

Dommage, car je le repete je trouve les photos de qualité

Pour etre constructif, voici des galeris plus sympa (a mon gout bien sur)
http://www.pixelcreation.fr/diaporama/default.asp?Code=213
http://www.troisiemeoeil.org/portfolio.php
http://gaelic.rugama.com/
http://www.jmgeorges.com/
http://www.futura-sciences.com/communiquer/g/
http://www.terryrichardson.com

En esperant que cela puisse t'aider


----------



## Pyroclastique (28 Février 2006)

Merci de ton commentaire et de ton passage,

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait que j'améliore tout cela


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Février 2006)

shooteur a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est vrai qu'il faudrait que j'améliore tout cela



Le forum des nikonistes est le forum des personnes nées en Nikonie, qui comme chacun le sait et toute proche de la Crête  
Ne penses tu pas qu'un titre plus évoquateur, le forum des utilisateurs de matériel "nikon" par exemple, serait le bienvenu ?

voilu


----------



## LEABATT (1 Mars 2006)

Voici mon site :
www.ericbattistelli.com
des photos, de la musique, des portraits, ....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Mars 2006)

LEABATT a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon site :
> www.ericbattistelli.com
> des photos, de la musique, des portraits, ....


Y'a des choses sympas (et des travaux très sympas) mais ne nous refait plus le coup de la musique "qui-se-lance-toute-seule-et-qu'on-n'arrête-plus"&#8230;


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Le forum des nikonistes est le forum des personnes nées en Nikonie, qui comme chacun le sait et toute proche de la Crête
> Ne penses tu pas qu'un titre plus évoquateur, le forum des utilisateurs de matériel "nikon" par exemple, serait le bienvenu ?
> 
> voilu


et les graphistes sont les natifs de la Graphie (l'autre pays du hamburger)  :rateau:


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et les graphistes sont les natifs de la Graphie (l'autre pays du hamburger)  :rateau:



Dans un cas il s'agit d'une activité..dans l'autre d'une marque... De plus il faudrait peut être 

*Sur le bloc note :* Penser à s'interroger sur la pertinence du titre pour le référencement...
je doute que nikonnistes (ou nikonistes) soit mieux référencer que "utilisateur + materiel + nikon"...


----------



## Grug2 (2 Mars 2006)

qu'ils sont tatillons ces appeulistes


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> qu'ils sont tatillons ces appeulistes



rien que des emmerdeurs...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

Mon site "publicitaire" sur mes créations :

http://xmac.free.fr


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mon site "publicitaire" sur mes créations :
> 
> http://xmac.free.fr




Je vais être un peu sec, mais seule la critique sans condescendance me semble utile:

Pourquoi mettre le texte de l'intro en image? Une Georgia italique en html ferait parfaitement l'affaire non?
L'Edwardian, c'est pas trop ça et puis pour le menu, ça devient tout juste niveau lisibilité.
La lueur externe sur le titre, c'est vraiment le genre d'effet _"primaire"_ à éviter (tout comme le biseautage et tous ces trucs dégeulasses)
La typo écrasée verticalement en haut à droite, c'est carrément laid et injustifié
L'effet "miroir" typique d'Apple est sympa, mais à utiliser avec un peu plus de partimonie que... partout!
Tu dessines bien (le style, c'est chacun son goût, mais la patte est bel et bien là), mais tu ne mets absolument pas tes illustrations en valeur. À ta place, je ferais plutôt des miniatures cliquables qui donnent l'image en grand format plutôt que de tout présenter en format moyen, l'un à la suite de l'autre.
Sur la page "Sites", tu mets tout d'un coup une typo pour l'adresse du site en question qui n'a absolument aucun rapport avec le reste de ton layout.
Le lien vers ton email en bas de page, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit vraiment la place adéquate...
La page "Sommaire" est décalée horizontalement par rapport aux autres
Ce texte qui n'est nulle part sélectionnable, c'est très limite
Pour ce qui est du code, on va dire que je n'ai rien vu


----------



## heliotrope (5 Mars 2006)

salut vampire1976, 

voilà un site d'illustrateur --> http://www.dj-art.com/ recensé par cssbeauty.com

tu peux regarder le code html et css et t'en inspirer.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mars 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> salut vampire1976,
> 
> voilà un site d'illustrateur --> http://www.dj-art.com/ recensé par cssbeauty.com
> 
> tu peux regarder le code html et css et t'en inspirer.


Très sympa ça! J'aurais centré le site verticalement plutôt que de le coller en haut, mais je chipotte là, c'est très clean!


----------



## heliotrope (5 Mars 2006)

Le hic c'est que centrer verticalement en css sans une hauteur fixe, c'est relativement difficle à faire (du moins pour moi  )

Sinon le site a été réalisé par le frère de l'illustrateur qui a à peine 20 ans je crois !!!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être un peu sec, mais seule la critique sans condescendance me semble utile:
> 
> Pourquoi mettre le texte de l'intro en image? Une Georgia italique en html ferait parfaitement l'affaire non?
> L'Edwardian, c'est pas trop ça et puis pour le menu, ça devient tout juste niveau lisibilité.
> ...


 
Merci pour tes critiques. Pour ce qui est premièrement du code, c'est la faute à freeway 3 pro, je ne touche en aucun cas au code. Pour les effets miroir c'est une question de goût, je compte de toute manière rendre les images agrandissable... Pour le texte d'intro tu parles d'Alkyss ? Si c'est le cas Alkyss est mon "logo" si j'ose dire concernant mes album CD et projets sous ce nom, en image ? Car freeway ne gère pas les effets de lumière externe en html ... Si c'est pour la typod "sommaire" je voulais faire un effet miroir justement, après c'est en texte à la base et c'est freeway qui génére une image.

Pour le graphisme du menu avec effet de lumière "primaire" je voulais justement du basique... Freeway gère le flash mais là, c'est moi qui le gère pas car je ne m'y connaîs pas sur ça... J'aurais bien fait un effet de lumière "progréssif" mais là, si c'est pas en flash ce serais du gif que je sais "créer" et ça c'est encore plus lourd...

Je ne suis pas un PRO spécialisé site internet, j'en crais pour moi et pour un office de tourisme dont je parle sur ce site, mais rien de plus... Je vais revoir par contre certaines autres choses que tu as cité en tout cas merci.


----------



## fredmac75 (5 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourquoi mettre le texte de l'intro en image? Une Georgia italique en html ferait ...



NONNNNN pas la Georgia...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> NONNNNN pas la Georgia...


Ben pourquoi&#8230; ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2006)

LEABATT a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon site :
> www.ericbattistelli.com
> des photos, de la musique, des portraits, ....



Je partage l'avis de Dcz_ pour la musique. Lorsque j'ai visité ton site, iTunes était lancé, et ce n'est jamais agréable d'imposer. 

Pour éviter cela, tu peux utiliser le Dew player, gratuit et très simple à paramétrer (pas besoin de connaissances en Flash, il suffit de modifier le code). 

Si tu souhaites que la musique "reste" lorsqu'on surf sur les autres pages de ton site, il va falloir utiliser un frame, comme sur ce site.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> salut vampire1976,
> 
> voilà un site d'illustrateur --> http://www.dj-art.com/ recensé par cssbeauty.com
> 
> tu peux regarder le code html et css et t'en inspirer.



un autre dans le même style


----------



## fredmac75 (6 Mars 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> salut vampire1976,
> 
> voilà un site d'illustrateur --> http://www.dj-art.com/ recensé par cssbeauty.com
> 
> tu peux regarder le code html et css et t'en inspirer.





			
				woa a dit:
			
		

> un autre dans le même style



Les sites indiqués sont intéressants à ceci près que le graphisme y phagocite le contenu ; un peu à la manière de ces publicités où un acteur vente les mérites de tel ou tel produit... que retiendrons les gens... la performance de l'acteur ? N'y a t-il pas un équilibre à trouver ?

Dans le premier site, celui de l'illustrateur, le mal est moindre. Mais pour le second, les dégats sont probablement plus important.

Pour ce type de site, le message est totalement englouti sous le graphisme. L'information est pourtant au moins aussi importante que la façon dont on la délivre...

Pourtant je milite pour des sites plus esthétiques, plus graphiques. Mais, si le prix à payer et la disparition du message, de l'information, alors non ...

Le graphisme d'un site est un bon étalon, mais cela ne devrait pas être l'alpha et l'oméga du jugement de sa valeur.


----------



## JulesB (7 Mars 2006)

*Le site de "La Force Molle"*, collectif artistique auquel je participe depuis plus de 5 ans.
Très modeste comparé à toutes les perles et prouesses techniques de ce thread, mais bon, je débute. :rose: 

Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus !   


Au fait, quelqu'un saurait-il comment arriver sur la page d'accueil sans taper l'adresse complète, genre pas "trucmachin.free.fr/trucmachin.html" mais plutôt "trucmachin.free.fr" tout court ?


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2006)

Il faut que la première page de ton site soit nommée index :
index.html (ou index.php) par exemple


----------



## JulesB (7 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que la première page de ton site soit nommée index :
> index.html (ou index.php) par exemple



merde !  
c'est con, mon site fait plus de 200 pages ! je vais devoir tout me retaper à la main !   

je règle ça et je reposte dès qu'il est à nouveau disponible.
thank you Starmac


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Mars 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> merde !
> c'est con, mon site fait plus de 200 pages ! je vais devoir tout me retaper à la main !


Si tu travailles sur Dreamweaver, non... je ne peux pas parler des autres logiciels que je ne connais pas.

Sinon pour les critiques, je vois venir les "c'est de l'art", "c'est pas un site de pro", "les goûts et les couleurs"... si c'est pour entrendre des bétises de ce genre, je m'abstiendrais.


----------



## JulesB (7 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu travailles sur Dreamweaver, non... je ne peux pas parler des autres logiciels que je ne connais pas.


   Bon en fait c'était pas si long que ça... heureusement que textWrangler est parfaitement intégré à Cyberduck !    



> Sinon pour les critiques, je vois venir les "c'est de l'art"


   Ben ouais...      



> "c'est pas un site de pro"


   ...et c'est justement pour ça que j'aimerai avoir des avis !
j'ai pas mal bidouillé au hasard avec rapidweaver, flash et les css, donc si je peux avoir des conseils de "pros" niveau optimisation du code, lisibilité, navigation, tout ça, je ne m'en porterai que mieux !     



> "les goûts et les couleurs"... si c'est pour entrendre des bétises de ce genre, je m'abstiendrais.


   Commencant à connaitre un peu l'esprit de ce forum, je ne pense pas que les gens perdront leur temps avec ce genre de critiques. En revanche, l'esprit analytique est le bienvenu...    

Voici donc le nouveau lien. (le même que ma signature, mais bon, on sait jamais)​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Mars 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> si je peux avoir des conseils de "pros" niveau optimisation du code, lisibilité, navigation, tout ça, je ne m'en porterai que mieux !


Ben écoute, honnêtement, il y aurait pas mal à dire, tant au niveau de l'esthétique que du code (à propos, le nombre de feuilles de style est... abbérant!)... Mais je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de critiquer tout ça, je vais donc laisser la parole à d'autres webmasters avertis... Je vais juste dire une petite chose sur le design en prévision de certaines réactions: les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas, *mais* qu'importe le style, il y a toujours moyen de reconnaître le travail qu'il y a derrière, le fait que la créa ne soit pas hasardeuse et qu'il y a une vraie maîtrise du layout. Ici par exemple, je ne ressens pas du tout ça...


----------



## AntoineD (7 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas trop le temps non plus de commenter, désolé.


Mais au moins il y a de l'idée dans le design, enfin l'image, et c'est déjà ça. Mais le "bienvenue"
 qui a la bougeotte, c'est relou. Première observation. Ça déconcentre pour rien.

à suivre ! 

En tout cas y'a de quoi faire. Attendons les remarques constructives, maintenant


----------



## heliotrope (8 Mars 2006)

je vais pas trop m'étendre non plus parce qu'il y aurait bcp à dire 

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à rencotrer ce probleme mais j'ai du afficher le source pour progresser dans le site en copiant l'adresse des rubriques dans la location bar.

J'ai testé sous Camino et Safari même constat.

La lisibilité des textes dans le corps de page est vraiment limite. ça facilite pas l'exploration on a qu'une idée s'échapper au plus vite.


ça pourra être utile --> http://www.ergolab.net/articles/ergonomie-page-accueil.html


----------



## JulesB (8 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> il y a toujours moyen de reconnaître le travail qu'il y a derrière, le fait que la créa ne soit pas hasardeuse et qu'il y a une vraie maîtrise du layout. Ici par exemple, je ne ressens pas du tout ça...


Ca c'est sûr, je n'ai jamais prétendu maîtriser quoi que ce soit en webmastering, ni en informatique d'ailleurs...  
j'ai acquis mon premier ordi il y a quatre mois et des brouettes, et j'ai fait ce site en bidouillant trois trucs dans flash et rapidweaver, ai laborieusement appris le début du commencement des bases de l'html et des css grâce à des tutos et des forums, le tout bien sûr en poursuivant mon métier de musicien...


			
				heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> La lisibilité des textes dans le corps de page est vraiment limite.


tu parles de la page d'accueil ? de toutes les pages ? de la barre de menu ?

je pense que les principaux défauts de ce site sont: 
1°) les maladresses et autres naïvetés de débutant (genre les anims flash, mais bon je me suis beaucoup amusé en les faisant alors je les garde hein, tant pis)

2°)Les limitations de l'éditeur html utilisé.
Je sais pas si vous avez déja vu un "site à la Rapidweaver". Bon ça a l'avantage d'être facile à faire mais c'est reconnaissable au premier coup d'oeil et pas très personnel.
Ce que je voulais c'était m'éloigner le plus possible (compte tenu de mes capacités limitées) de ce design préfabriqué, ce qui m'a amené à pas mal de détours, d'ou effectivement les aberrations de code et de css.

A ce propos je voudrais savoir si je peux me servir de Dreamweaver pour modifier mon site ?
Je sais pas m'en servir, mais tout le monde a l'air de dire que c'est plus efficace...

Merci en tout cas de votre attention !


----------



## heliotrope (8 Mars 2006)

Concernant ma remarque sur la couleur des textes et de fond elle s'applique aux pages intermédiaires accessibles depuis la home.

Je tiens à souligner que tu as bien du courage de maintenir avec un simple éditeur wysiwyg (et j'imagine peut-être à tort, sans recourir aux modeles de pages ) un site avec autant de contenu.

Le principal défaut à mes yeux c'est l'absence de mis en valeur du contenu justement. Sur la home il n'est pas fait mention des dernières actions du groupe par exemple.


----------



## portefolie (9 Mars 2006)

J'en mange tous les jours,
même à midi.

http://www.portefolie.com

Bonne continuation à tous !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2006)

portefolie a dit:
			
		

> J'en mange tous les jours,
> même à midi.
> 
> http://www.portefolie.com
> ...



Je fusionne avec le thread: "Vos Sites Persos"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mars 2006)

portefolie a dit:
			
		

> J'en mange tous les jours,
> même à midi.
> 
> http://www.portefolie.com
> ...


Très sympa!  Juste une petite chose: la lisibilité du menu est franchement trop limite... mais sinon j'aime bien


----------



## Savagnin (10 Mars 2006)

portefolie a dit:
			
		

> J'en mange tous les jours,
> même à midi.
> 
> http://www.portefolie.com
> ...



Le souci que j'ai sous Safari, c'est que tes liens n'aparaissent pas comme des liens (ça reste "flèche"...). Quand je clique, le lien marche... mais faut le savoir ! (j'ai testé avec Firefox et là, ça marche... A voir donc).

Bonne continuation à toi aussi !

PS. Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur un site que tu as mis dans ton book www.beck-et-cie.com
et j'ai le même souci avec safari... Sur tous les liens, j'ai le "doigt" icône de lien qui apparaît, mais à un endroit très très précis et qui redevient flèche à peine on déplace la souris... Un peu (voire très) ennuyeux


----------



## AntoineD (10 Mars 2006)

portefolie a dit:
			
		

> J'en mange tous les jours,
> même à midi.
> 
> http://www.portefolie.com
> ...



Ah ! enfin un site de bon goût. Même remarque que d'autres : les titres du dessus peuvent passer pour illisible et, en outre, la navigation me semble un peu hasardeuse.

à noter que si les titres sont "limites", ça donne envie de cliquer dessus... et c'est déjà ça 

Bravo pour le chargement relativement rapide, ça change de tous les sites qu'on a eu ici, où l'on avait l'impression que les webmasters ne connaissaient que le jpeg


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Mars 2006)

Je ne voudrais pas passer pour le rabat joie de service, mais le code réserve quelques surprises...
Néanmoins le graphisme est plutôt sympathique...

Voilu


----------



## AntoineD (10 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas passer pour le rabat joie de service, mais le code réserve quelques surprises...



Vas-y Fredo rent' d'dan' eud tas !


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas passer pour le rabat joie de service, mais le code réserve quelques surprises...
> Néanmoins le graphisme est plutôt sympathique...
> 
> Voilu


Ben quoi... toi aussi tu as vu des tableaux qui commencent avant la balise <body> et des meta qui commencent après...


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Fredo rent' d'dan' eud tas !



Salut à toi aussi Antoine


----------



## orangemeca (13 Mars 2006)

En attendant une version full PHP/Mysql voici mon presque full dreamweaver + add-on ( en suivant un Tutaux, toutes photos/ graph/montage by Bibi )
www.orangemeca.com


----------



## leon1983 (15 Mars 2006)

Voilà, je 'y suis mis moi aussi: j'ai créé mon blog et ça se passe par là


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mars 2006)

orangemeca a dit:
			
		

> En attendant une version full PHP/Mysql voici mon presque full dreamweaver + add-on ( en suivant un Tutaux, toutes photos/ graph/montage by Bibi )
> www.orangemeca.com



Et en français dans le texte, ça donne quoi


----------



## orangemeca (16 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Et en français dans le texte, ça donne quoi


Désolé, donc en attendant une version avec une base de données du type Mysql et avec la complicité du php, voici ce que j'ai réalisé à l'aide du progiciel Dreamweaver en suivant un tutorial, les photos, montages sont de moi, en esperant cette fois avoir été plus explicite.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mars 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je 'y suis mis moi aussi: j'ai créé mon blog et ça se passe par là


heu... ouais. Ben c'est pas moche, mais c'est le thème par défaut de DotClear quoi... Et bon, il n'y a qu'un post aussi... Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on dise là-dessus?


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

ça a peu de chose à voir avec, mais pouvez vous me dire si vous parvenez à vous connecter à mon serveur FTP via un client tout con : .....

protocole FTP
URL 192.168.1.15
nom d'utilisateur : Video
mot de passe Antoine

et à mon site via un navigateur 

http://192.168.1.15/~antoine/

Merci


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> URL 192.168.1.15


Ce qui est bien, ce qu'on a même pas besoin de tester pour savoir que ça ne marchera pas... 
Ceci est une IP propre à ton réseau local (dite non routable par abus de langage), donc quoi qu'on fasse, on ne pourra pas atteindre ta machine par cette adresse.
Il faut nous donner l'adresse IP qui t'es attribuée par ton fournisseur d'accès, et configurer ton modem/routeur pour qu'il redirige le port FTP vers ta machine (pareil pour le port HTTP).

@+
iota


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

deux secondes de plus pour m'expliquer tranquillement ???? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Bon, pour commencer...
Tu as quoi comme connexion internet (FAI ?).
Tu as une adresse IP fixe ou dynamique ?
Tu as un routeur ou un modem avec fonction de routage ?

@+
iota


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai wanadoo avec une livebox.

Dans les préférences système réseau j'ai "Ethernet intégré est actuellement activé et possède l'adresse IP 192.168.1.15. Vous êtes connecté a internet via ethernet intégré.

A quoi correspond cette IP alors ??

Et dans les péférences de partage j'ai le partage web activé avec ce message "Afficher le site Web de cet ordinateur sur http://192.168.1.15/ ou votre site Web personnel sur http://192.168.1.15/~antoine/"

Pourquoi n'est pas le bon ?


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

OK, pour connaître l'adresse IP qui t'es attribuée par Wanadoo, va voir sur cette page. C'est par cette adresse qu'on peut accéder à ta machine depuis internet.

Pour la livebox, je connais pas du tout, donc regarde dans la doc comment faire de la "redirection de port" ou du "port forwading". Il faut que tu indiques à ta Livebox que les connexions entrante sur le port FTP (21 par défaut) doivent être redirigées vers ta machine (192.168.1.15).
Même chose pour le pour ton serveur HTTP (port 80).

@+
iota

PS : et oui, le réseau c'est barbare


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

est-ce que ça marche mieux avec cette IP : _supprimée_ ? pour le HTTP et le FTP ?

Merci

edit, maintenant que je sais que ça marche je supprime l'adresse, on sait jamais,....


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est bon, ça marche en FTP et en HTTP.

@+
iota


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup :love: :love:


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Par contre, je te conseille de changer le login et le mot de passe que tu as donné pour le FTP... 

@+
iota


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

ouais mais de toute façon je ne met jamais rien dans mon dossier séquences


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

Oui ça marche. Mais es-tu bien sûr d'avoir le droit de proposer des logiciels commerciaux au téléchargement ? _moi je dis ça&#8230;_


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

merde j'ai oublié de changer le contenu, merci


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais de toute façon je ne met jamais rien dans mon dossier séquences


Oui, mais ça fait un bel espace de stockage que des petits malins pourraient facilement exploiter 

@+
iota


----------



## tantoillane (17 Mars 2006)

c'est modifié, bien que j'utilise PureFTPd Manager qui est un très bon gratuiciel et qui permet de restreindre le possibilitées


----------



## AntoineD (18 Mars 2006)

Quitte à faire un "up", tu ferais peut-être bien de poster dans le portfolio des sites web persos où, bien sûr, il n'y a pas que des sites persos 

T'auras peut-être un peu plus de retour ! va savoir 


Au fait : C-Lenium ne marche toujours pas depuis qq. jours, on continue à tomber sur cette foutue page...


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (18 Mars 2006)

J'aime bcp la photo du cheval dans sport studio.


----------



## AntoineD (18 Mars 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp la photo du cheval dans sport studio.



C'est vrai qu'elle a de la gueule, celle-là, j'y verrai plus de contraste, un grade moins doux mais là c'est une histoire de goût


----------



## mxmac (18 Mars 2006)

merci... :love: ...

c-lenium.com est en rade suite à mes valses hésitations... il sera en rade jusqu'au 5*avril...  

je sais j'ai pas assuré... mais on va avoir de la place a gogo...


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

Voilà, mon premier essai de site perso pour me présenter et présenter certains de mes boulots (la parti photo est en construction) dans le monde professionel du graphisme :love:

J'espère que vous me donnerez des astuces pour le faire évoluer


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mon premier essai de site perso pour me présenter et présenter certains de mes boulots (la parti photo est en construction) dans le monde professionel du graphisme :love:
> 
> J'espère que vous me donnerez des astuces pour le faire évoluer


À l'heure actuelle, je n'arrive pas à y accéder, la page charge à l'infini&#8230;


----------



## tatouille (23 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mon premier essai de site perso pour me présenter et présenter certains de mes boulots (la parti photo est en construction) dans le monde professionel du graphisme :love:
> 
> J'espère que vous me donnerez des astuces pour le faire évoluer



y'a de l'idée mais la police ne va pas du tout essaye d'enlever ce rollover ombré

et prefere un gris descendu ou un monochrome

tu as choisi une nav bien compliquée pour du html
peut -etre trouver quelques chose dans le meme style mais plus fonctionnel (pour toi mis à jours ecetera)

le html étant assez limité il faut savoir composer entre ses idées et les limites de la techno
tu as inevitablement un probleme de lissage police

un petit truc serait de faire un gif avec un lissage de la couleur de fond plutot que decouper
et de mettre ton image en background 

ie7 (gère le png24 )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À l'heure actuelle, je n'arrive pas à y accéder, la page charge à l'infini


Ah tiens, maintenant ça fonctionne. Bon et bien, il y a effectivement quelques erreurs d'ergonomie et de design. Je n'ai pas le temps de tout détailler ici, mais si je dois citer les 3 plus grosses fautes, je dirais:
- l'impossibilité de retourner à la page d'accueil depuis la page book
- le _Bevel and Emboss_ sur les rollovers, oublie
- la construction de tes 3 pages _illustration, pub et photo_ qui ne permettent pas de passer d'une page à l'autre sans revenir à ta page book

Voilà, sinon les travaux sont sympa!


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> y'a de l'idée mais la police ne va pas du tout essaye d'enlever ce rollover ombré
> 
> et prefere un gris descendu ou un monochrome



Pour le bouton en général ? Donc il n'y aura plus l'effet que je voulais faire ? 



> tu as choisi une nav bien compliquée pour du html
> peut -etre trouver quelques chose dans le meme style mais plus fonctionnel (pour toi mis à jours ecetera)
> 
> le html étant assez limité il faut savoir composer entre ses idées et les limites de la techno
> tu as inevitablement un probleme de lissage police



Pour l'instant, je connais que le html et c'est vrai que si je veux rajouter une section dans le book. Je suis obligé de tout refaire la page presque :rateau: Mais, je sens que je vais motiver le prof pour que je fasse mon site en flash, ce sera beaucoup plus simple à réaliser même si pour l'instant je ne connais pas grand chose sur flash 




> un petit truc serait de faire un gif avec un lissage de la couleur de fond plutot que decouper et de mettre ton image en background
> 
> ie7 (gère le png24 )



Tu crois qu'en png24 ce sera plus léger ? Et le site est tout découper parce que c'est la "technique" du prof pour faire un site encore une fois


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, maintenant ça fonctionne. Bon et bien, il y a effectivement quelques erreurs d'ergonomie et de design. Je n'ai pas le temps de tout détailler ici, mais si je dois citer les 3 plus grosses fautes, je dirais:
> - l'impossibilité de retourner à la page d'accueil depuis la page book


Si tu regardes bien, il y a un petit truc qui bouge légèrement sur la page 


> - le _Bevel and Emboss_ sur les rollovers, oublie


Je met quoi à la place ? Moi j'aime bien cet effet 


> - la construction de tes 3 pages _illustration, pub et photo_ qui ne permettent pas de passer d'une page à l'autre sans revenir à ta page book


ok, je vais faire quelques choses pour ça  En fait ces pages sont encore en construction 


> Voilà, sinon les travaux sont sympa!


Merci :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regardes bien, il y a un petit truc qui bouge légèrement sur la page


De quoi tu parles?!


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu parles?!


Regarde bien sur la page book :rateau: Y en a qui voit et d'autres non, mais je ferai en sorte que tout  le monde voit ce petit détail


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien sur la page book :rateau: Y en a qui voit et d'autres non, mais je ferai en sorte que tout  le monde voit ce petit détail


ppfff ouais j'ai trouvé en regardant dans ton code source, mais cette vieille tache est d'une part impossible à comprendre et d'autre part, ben ça n'apporte rien graphiquement, au contraire...


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppfff ouais j'ai trouvé en regardant dans ton code source, mais cette vieille tache est d'une part impossible à comprendre et d'autre part, ben ça n'apporte rien graphiquement, au contraire...


En fait, je savais pas trop comment faire un bouton retour pour qu'il soit pas comme les éléments de mon book donc j'ai fait ça  Mais si tu as une idée hésite pas à me la dire


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je savais pas trop comment faire un bouton retour pour qu'il soit pas comme les éléments de mon book donc j'ai fait ça  Mais si tu as une idée hésite pas à me la dire


Ben c'est la hiérarchie qu'il faut changer, il y a moyen de faire qqch d'original si c'est ton souhait tout en maintenant une construction permettant une navigation aisée (ex: menu *complet* en haut ou à gauche accessible depuis toutes les pages).


----------



## tantoillane (23 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien le coup de l'haleine


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est la hiérarchie qu'il faut changer, il y a moyen de faire qqch d'original si c'est ton souhait tout en maintenant une construction permettant une navigation aisée (ex: menu *complet* en haut ou à gauche accessible depuis toutes les pages).


 Tu as une idée précise ? ou c'est juste un truc dit comme ça 

Je comprend très bien ce que tu veux dire, je vais réfléchir à ce menu 

PS : Merci tantoillane


----------



## heliotrope (26 Mars 2006)

je rejoins l'avis de _dcz, il y a trop de pages intermédiaires sans justification avant d'accéder au contenu. soit tu fais remonter sur ces pages une partie du contenu (x derniers travaux rajoutés) ou tu les zappes avec une navigation permettant de choisir directement la catégorie souhaitée.


----------



## Franswa (26 Mars 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> je rejoins l'avis de _dcz, il y a trop de pages intermédiaires sans justification avant d'accéder au contenu. soit tu fais remonter sur ces pages une partie du contenu (x derniers travaux rajoutés) ou tu les zappes avec une navigation permettant de choisir directement la catégorie souhaitée.


D'accord 

Je vais retravailler dessus mardi soir et mercredi  Là je dois faire un packaging de céréales pour enfant "les petits loups"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Mars 2006)

pitite update de geekshealth


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> pitite update de geekshealth



..hum je préférais les tons rouges de la mouture précédente. Là, ça ressemble un peu à un template de base chez Dotclear... 

Moi je m'en fous je l'ai en flux rss  mais n'empêche j'aime moins


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ..hum je préférais les tons rouges de la mouture précédente. Là, ça ressemble un peu à un template de base chez Dotclear...
> 
> Moi je m'en fous je l'ai en flux rss  mais n'empêche j'aime moins


Ah bon? Tu me fais hésiter maintenant... en fait non, je prefère quand même ce layout peut-être moins strict et ce Clarendon toujours aussi séduisant :love:
D'autres avis de ceux qui connaissaient le site avant?


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Tu me fais hésiter maintenant... en fait non, je prefère quand même ce layout peut-être moins strict et ce Clarendon toujours aussi séduisant :love:
> D'autres avis de ceux qui connaissaient le site avant?





En fait c'est surtout la colonne de droite qui me gêne, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas le même site que la colonne principale 

Le vert, la Georgia... j'ai l'impression que ça s'étouffe dans tout ce blanc... pardon de n'être pas plus précis. :rose:

L'ancien site, plus strict ? :rose:Hum j'ai pas l'impression que celui-ci le soit moins


----------



## Piewhy (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis à jour mon site...

www.improliege.be

un peu trop bleu peut etre?


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Oh c'est bleu mais c'est moins austère que la première mouture 

Hum, au fait, acceuil, ça s'écrit plutôt *accueil*


----------



## Piewhy (27 Mars 2006)

lol... quand on a le nez en permanence sur le site...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Mars 2006)

&#8230; et encore des ptits changements


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> et encore des ptits changements



'achement mieux  J'aime bien le petit logo.

Par contre, je me dis qu'il faudrait peut-être un peu différencier les graisses des titres principaux de celles des titres de la colonne droite ?... Non ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> 'achement mieux  J'aime bien le petit logo.


Justement, tu le trouves pas trop grand ce logo? J'aime beaucoup cette typo mais je me demande si là c'est pas _too much_...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je me dis qu'il faudrait peut-être un peu différencier les graisses des titres principaux de celles des titres de la colonne droite ?... Non ?


Oui c'est pas faux. Je vais essayer

Merci pour ton commentaire!  D'autres avis?


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Bon j'ai laché l'affaire sur l'ancienne galerie photo du site de mon pote. (j'avais fait du simpleviewer mais ça me convenait pas)


Que pensez vous de celle-ci ??


----------



## Piewhy (28 Mars 2006)

waw superbe!

c'est excellent! comment tu fais ça?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> waw superbe!
> 
> c'est excellent! comment tu fais ça?




Merci.
J'utilise Firworks. J'aime bien Fireworks.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Justement, tu le trouves pas trop grand ce logo? J'aime beaucoup cette typo mais je me demande si là c'est pas _too much_...



Non, ça roule, il est pas trop gros, la page me semble plutôt bien équilibrée


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise Firworks. J'aime bien Fireworks.


Un bon point pour jahrom!  Non, plus sérieusement, je l'utilise depuis peu, j'avais pris la mauvaise habitude de réaliser mes layouts systématiquement sous Photoshop et je dois avouer que bien qu'il remplisse correctement cette tâche (qui n'est pas la sienne), on sent que Fireworks quant à lui est vraiment destiné à cet usage. Je ne peux plus m'en passer maintenant, dommage qu'il soit encore un peu lent, espérons qu'Adobe améliore ce problème...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça roule, il est pas trop gros, la page me semble plutôt bien équilibrée


Depuis que j'ai posé la question du logo, je l'ai modifié pour revenir à une typo sans serif et à l'idée de base de la croix formée avec la fin du H. Je préfère cette version finalement. Le layout actuel me satisfait relativement bien, maintenant je vais m'employer à voir dans quelle mesure je peux apporter un contenu peut-être plus riche voire plus personnel, écrire des articles sur certains thèmes que j'aimerais aborder _("Le site full-flash, non merci!", "Quel futur pour le print?", etc.)_, enfin faire évoluer peut-être un peu le contenu.

Si d'autres membres ont des remarques ou des avis, je suis tout ouïe


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Un bon point pour jahrom!  Non, plus sérieusement, je l'utilise depuis peu, j'avais pris la mauvaise habitude de réaliser mes layouts systématiquement sous Photoshop et je dois avouer que bien qu'il remplisse correctement cette tâche (qui n'est pas la sienne), on sent que Fireworks quant à lui est vraiment destiné à cet usage. Je ne peux plus m'en passer maintenant, dommage qu'il soit encore un peu lent, espérons qu'Adobe améliore ce problème...



Je considère d'ailleurs que Fireworks est le Photoshop "light" du Web. Facile à prendre en main, on peut faire de bien belles choses avec je trouve.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je considère d'ailleurs que Fireworks est le Photoshop "light" du Web. Facile à prendre en main, on peut faire de bien belles choses avec je trouve.


Tout à fait, mais c'est selon moi surtout la gestion aussi bien vectorielle que du pixel qui est très intéressante. On gagne un temps fou grâce à ces possibilités! Non vraiment, la révélation de cette anée pour moi!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... Le layout actuel me satisfait relativement bien, maintenant je vais m'employer à voir dans quelle mesure je peux apporter un contenu peut-être plus riche voire plus personnel, écrire des articles sur certains thèmes que j'aimerais aborder _("Le site full-flash, non merci!", "Quel futur pour le print?", etc.)_, enfin faire évoluer peut-être un peu le contenu.



Ne serait-il pas alors intéressant d'évoluer vers des solutions commes SPIP ou TeamZone dont Ficelle est un zélote sur ces forums  ? Ça te permettrait de mieux gérer des rubriques, des articles complets ou dossier, etc... sans que tu aies forcément à abandonner dotclear pour la partie blog


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas alors intéressant d'évoluer vers des solutions commes SPIP ou TeamZone dont Ficelle est un zélote sur ces forums  ?


Je ne connais pas ces deux solutions dont tu parles, je vais me renseigner&#8230; :rose:


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai laché l'affaire sur l'ancienne galerie photo du site de mon pote. (j'avais fait du simpleviewer mais ça me convenait pas)
> 
> 
> Que pensez vous de celle-ci ??



Salut,
pour ta page, je me pose la question suivante :
s'agit-il ici de faire la promotion de l'activité de plongé de ton ami, auquel cas la page n'est pas explicite sur ce point, ou bien de faire la promo des talents de photographe de ton ami... ou bien les deux ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> pour ta page, je me pose la question suivante :
> s'agit-il ici de faire la promotion de l'activité de plongé de ton ami, auquel cas la page n'est pas explicite sur ce point, ou bien de faire la promo des talents de photographe de ton ami... ou bien les deux ?


C'est surtout, je pense, de donner envie aux gens de venir en Corse, et pourquoi pas d'y plonger... 

Par contre, en quoi ce n'est pas explicite ??? Bateau, poissons, plongeurs...


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas ces deux solutions dont tu parles, je vais me renseigner :rose:



Ah là là... ces designers qui ne s'intéressent pas au code 

On parle de Teamzone ici, et quant à SPIP... Google va t'emmener dans pleins de coins sympa moi je maîtrise pas donc je peux pas t'en dire bcp plus


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là... ces designers qui ne s'intéressent pas au code


Tu te trompes, je suis très calé en xhtml/css  Bon, les langages dynamiques, j'avoue c'est autre chose... 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On parle de Teamzone ici, et quant à SPIP... Google va t'emmener dans pleins de coins sympa moi je maîtrise pas donc je peux pas t'en dire bcp plus


Je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil, merci pour le lien!


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout, je pense, de donner envie aux gens de venir en Corse, et pourquoi pas d'y plonger...
> 
> Par contre, en quoi ce n'est pas explicite ??? Bateau, poissons, plongeurs...


Bateau, poissons, plongeurs = toutes villes cotières de France (ou pas loin)

Auquel cas pourquoi ne pas le dire de façon explicite : "Viendez en Corse" vous pourrez y faire de nombreuses activités (la plongée entre autre, et plutôt chez mon pote) et y admirer des paysages (aquatiques...) sublimes.

La page d'accueil traduit un état de doute quand aux intensions du site... Enfin, moi ce que j'en dis, hein...

EDIT
-----
Sur ta page d'accueil, on dis "calanques" ou "calanches" ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Bateau, poissons, plongeurs = toutes villes cotières de France (ou pas loin)



Heu oui mais non. La Corse c'est un peu à part tout de même. Et puis va plonger en bretagne et dis moi si tu vois a 40 mètres !! 



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Auquel cas pourquoi ne pas le dire de façon explicite : "Viendez en Corse" vous pourrez y faire de nombreuses activités (la plongée entre autre, et plutôt chez mon pote) et y admirer des paysages (aquatiques...) sublimes.
> 
> La page d'accueil traduit un état de doute quand aux intensions du site... Enfin, moi ce que j'en dis, hein...
> 
> ...


Pas sur qu'on parle du même site... 

Sur la page d'accueil y a ça :

"Créé en juin 2000,
*Explorasub* est une structure
          professionnelle de plongée sous-marine
          installée à *Cargèse* sur la côte            ouest
          de la *Corse du Sud*, à 45 minutes au
          Nord d'*Ajaccio*. (N42°8'/E8°36')
*Explorasub* vous propose de
          superbes plongées adaptées pour
          les* novices* comme pour les *débutants*,
          ainsi que pour les *plongeurs confirmés*
          et brevetés, quelle que soit leur origine,
          organisation ou fédération
          d'appartenance."

Et sur les autres pages c'est assez explicite non ?? 

" Vous trouverez *Cargèse*              sur la côte ouest de la Corse du Sud, plus précisément              à 45 minutes au Nord d&#8217;*Ajaccio*.
            Ce petit village haut perché, dominant les *golfes de              Sagone et de Pero*, vous étonnera par sa sérénité,              si bien que vous ne pourrez plus vous en passer...

            Faire une halte à Cargèse, c&#8217;est redécouvrir              le temps de vivre, aux rythmes des éléments. Ici, *tourisme              et respect* vont de pair. On ne plaisante pas avec la mer.              Les habitants de Cargèse, près de 1000, sont les gardiens              de cette cité si authentique de la Corse. Vagabondez dans les              rues du village, prenez le chemin de l&#8217;église latine              puis allez voir sa voisine : *la célèbre église              grecque* !

            Cargèse vous réserve bien des surprises&#8230;
            Mais surtout n&#8217;oubliez pas d&#8217;aller voir ce qu&#8217;il              y a en bas, la convivialité du petit port vous attend : Embarquement              immédiat à bord du *Charles III*, à              la rencontre de la faune et la flore sous marine&#8230;

            Un dernier conseil : Ouvrez grands vos yeux et *PROFITEZ*,              vous êtes à Cargèse&#8230;"

ça revient au même que de dire "viendez en Corse" non ??!


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Mars 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis à jour mon site...
> 
> www.improliege.be
> 
> un peu trop bleu peut etre?



Tu pourrais intégrer une couleur complémentaire, comme le orange par exemple. Ce choix apporterait de la tonicité à l'ensemble...


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça revient au même que de dire "viendez en Corse" non ??!


 Et bien justement, non...

Que tu défendes tes choix est tout à ton honneur, néanmoins permet moi, avec ma modeste expérience, de te dire qu'une infime proportion de visiteurs lira le "pavé" de présentation : trop long, typo trop petite.

Peut être qu'une mise en paragraphe suffisament espacée permettrait de résoudre une partie du problème. La seconde partie du problème pourrait probablement être résolue en faisant un texte plus court... et comportant des liens.

De même, ton texte et difficilement lisible car superposé au background ; un repositionnement du dit texte par rapport à l'image serait de nature à lui redonner toute sa lisibilité.

Encore une fois, il me semble, mais peut être que je me trompe (errare humanum est), que les objectifs du site ne sont pas clairement exprimés ; il le sont probablement dans ton esprit et c'est une bonne chose, mais la mise en page et les choix iconographiques ne le laissent pas transparaitre.

PS : Fait une bise pour moi à ta douce et tendre.
PS 2 : si tu veux en discuter davantage, donne moi ton numéro de portable par MP


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Mars 2006)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, encore une update! :style:








*edit:* je viens de remarquer que le site passe très mal sous Firefox, donc si vous pouviez faire vos remarques sur base du rendu de notre cher ami Safari le temps que je règle ces problèmes, je vous serais infiniment reconnaisant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Avril 2006)

Que se passe-t-il? Fred, Antoine, et tous les autres, c'est la grêve? Bon, ben pas pour moi en tout cas, et j'update encore une fois geekshealth 

La remarque de mon post précédent à propos des navigateurs est malheureusement toujours d'actualité...


----------



## Piewhy (5 Avril 2006)

c'est très chouette!

simplicité clarté... 

c'est très agréable visuelement


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

_Antoine est absent pour cause de "teckel modérateur"._


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il? Fred, Antoine, et tous les autres, c'est la grêve? Bon, ben pas pour moi en tout cas, et j'update encore une fois geekshealth
> 
> La remarque de mon post précédent à propos des navigateurs est malheureusement toujours d'actualité...



Je vais être honnête, ton blog est le premier sur la liste des blogs que je consulte, je l'adore par contre, j'ai du mal à voir les changements de forme.   
Que de découverte grace à ce site. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Antoine est absent pour cause de "teckel modérateur"._


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très chouette!
> 
> simplicité clarté...
> 
> c'est très agréable visuelement


Merci!  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Antoine est absent pour cause de "teckel modérateur"._


Ah ok, je vois&#8230; 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être honnête, ton blog est le premier sur la liste des blogs que je consulte, je l'adore


Tu n'as pas idée à quel point ça motive de lire de temps à autres ce genre de commentaires...  Je mets beaucoup de temps et d'énergie dans ce site, et parfois, le peu de commentaires sur le site ou de feedbacks positifs me font hésiter à continuer... Heureusement que la passion, elle, répond toujours présent! 


			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> par contre, j'ai du mal à voir les changements de forme.


Tu es sûr que le cache de Safari ne fait pas des siennes?  Non mais plus sérieusement, les changements restent assez minimes, mais ils tendent à chaque update d'apporter un peu plus de clareté, de logique et de fraîcheur au layout. La version actuelle me satisfait assez dans le sens où l'information est vraiment mise en valeur par la discretion graphique et la hiérarchie du site.

Si vous avez d'autres commentaires à faire, je ne demande pas mieux!


----------



## utopia (6 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous...
pouvez vous me donnez vos commentaires?
merci pour votre attention.

http://ut0pia.free.fr
Bye


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2006)

Désolé, ni sur firefox ni safari je n'arrive à voir ton portfolio... problème


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Pareil avec IE sous XP


----------



## utopia (6 Avril 2006)

sur mon ordi via firefox...
la mini anime flash de mon porfolio fonctionne...
le lien vers portfolio.pdf fonctionne aussi...

plus de monde pour tester svp?

je comprends pas...


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

utopia a dit:
			
		

> sur mon ordi via firefox...
> la mini anime flash de mon porfolio fonctionne...
> le lien vers portfolio.pdf fonctionne aussi...
> 
> ...



Ben si ça marche..    Mais bon doivent avoir des daubes de nordinators... les autres  



En fait les photos dans le cadre sont vraiment trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès petites... on voit pas très bien


----------



## utopia (6 Avril 2006)

desole...
le pdf s ouvre correctement desormais...
n oubliez pas de vider votre cache...
merci


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2006)

Ah ben depuis IE ça fonctionne ...


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2006)

utopia a dit:
			
		

> desole...
> le pdf s ouvre correctement desormais...
> n oubliez pas de vider votre cache...
> merci



... bien sur que ça fonctionnait du premier coup... mais je vois pas trop l'intérêt de proposer un PDF pour voir ton travail... penser peut être à mettre de plus grandes images dans un cadre différent... c'est long en fait à voir de cette façon...
Bien entendu ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## utopia (6 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... bien sur que ça fonctionnait du premier coup... mais je vois pas trop l'intérêt de proposer un PDF pour voir ton travail... penser peut être à mettre de plus grandes images dans un cadre différent... c'est long en fait à voir de cette façon...
> Bien entendu ce n'est que mon avis...



ben en fait le probleme des sites flash avec bcp de contenu se charge en 10 heures...
je me suis donc dit ptit site ptit preload et pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus ils ont acces au pdf...
sinon graphiquement ca fait pro ca fait quoi?
la musique?
merci


----------



## imimi (6 Avril 2006)

Avec FF sur ma brouette de PC du boulot ça marche bien 

J'aime bien quelques pages (les 3 dernières en fait), le graphisme est sympa, les couleurs, l'agencement et tout et tout, j'trouve ça pro 

'tention, moi j'y connais rien en même temps  





J'regarderai ce soir sur un meilleur écran et j't'en dirai plus, si plus j'ai à dire


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

_mouais

je vois rien sauf 




			content="religion, drogue, réflexion, vie, drogue, subvertion, subversive, alcool, suicide, viol, violence, aliénation, mis&egrave;re, faim, maladie, pollution, d&eacute;forestation, guerre, massacre, souffrance quotidienne" 
name=Keywords>
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


euh... _


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

utopia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous...
> pouvez vous me donnez vos commentaires?
> merci pour votre attention.
> 
> ...



Je vais honnête, c'est le genre de site que je zappe après 5 secondes... ;
Les pdf  
Les menus "cachés" .  
Bref, pas assez lisible et c'est peu dire.


----------



## utopia (7 Avril 2006)

1 > alem
le contenu sur lequel tu es tombe c est l association de mot pour mon referencement futur de utopia.free.fr
donc en fait c bizarre que t arrives sur ca...
tu devrais etre sur un site flash permettant de voir une sorte de vitrine virtuelle flash de mon portfolio...
avec si tu le souhaites le DL de mon cv et de mon portfolio.
donc c bizarre...

2>faguenne
en fait j ai fait ce ptit site rapidemment histoire de presenter mes boulots.
le but etant d envoyer le plus de cv possible...
trouver un job ds mon nouveau pays d accueil UK.
donc en fait, penses tu que les recruteurs en agence de com seront succeptible d etre interesse par mes services?
en fait la elle est la question...
deplus je hais les sites super lourd en flash...
j adore les ptits pdf de porfolio qu on download...
sinon merci pour ton avis...


----------



## patape (9 Avril 2006)

la présentation et la navigation sont simple et efficace.
cool


----------



## jpetit2 (10 Avril 2006)

j'ai réussi à mener à terme mon projet de site consacré au Jura et plus particulièrement au premier plateau à la richesse rare. Vous le trouverez ici ( http://magnijura.free.fr/) et j'espère que vous apprécierez tout, le site, les photos, les musiques, les vidéos, les liens documentaires... A vous lire.


----------



## MonteChristo (10 Avril 2006)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi à mener à terme mon projet de site consacré au Jura et plus particulièrement au premier plateau à la richesse rare. Vous le trouverez ici ( http://magnijura.free.fr/) et j'espère que vous apprécierez tout, le site, les photos, les musiques, les vidéos, les liens documentaires... A vous lire.



Le site est sympathique, ça donne envie d'y aller 

La navigation me semble originale mais c'est un peu 'hard' à suivre, des fois. L'arborescence n'est pas simple à suivre. Mais je crois qu'il y en a d'autres ici qui sauront t'aider pour cela


----------



## salamèche (11 Avril 2006)

grace à un membre du forum expert en sites j'ai depuis un an un site perso dont la page la plus importante est celle dédiée à mes portraits d'écrivains il est mis à jour à chaque fois que je réalise de nouveaux portraits. Ça m'a été difficille e faire mon trou dans le milieu de l'édition. Je compte bientôt avoir un nouveau site en plus de celui-ci ou mes clients pourront télécharger mes images.
http://carton.dominique.free.fr/ecrivains/index.html

Je remercie Fabien qui à su mettre en forme ce site, je ne connaissait que l'html et il à su en faire quelque chose qui me plait. J'aimerai vos impressions. Salut à tous


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2006)

C'est sobre et efficace. J'aime beaucoup 

De mon coté j'ai mis a jour mon site de photos de voyage avec une nouvelle galerie sur l'Egypte (dont de nombreuses photos on déja été présentées dans un thread voisin  )


----------



## salamèche (11 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sobre et efficace. J'aime beaucoup
> 
> De mon coté j'ai mis a jour mon site de photos de voyage avec une nouvelle galerie sur l'Egypte (dont de nombreuses photos on déja été présentées dans un thread voisin  )




Trop super tes photos de l'ouest US, j'espère pouvoir me payer un voyage à Frisco cet été


----------



## canardo (13 Avril 2006)

un an et demi que j'avais pas change la gueule du site da ma petite bibouch et j'en avais un peu marre.
et la j'ai decouvert rapidweaver juste apres avoir essaye iWeb qui m'a laisse un gout amer...

bref voila la version 2.0 de mon petit site perso sans pretention


----------



## Piewhy (13 Avril 2006)

très chouette!

rapidweaver = simplicité, efficacité & flexibilité


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Avril 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> un an et demi que j'avais pas change la gueule du site da ma petite bibouch et j'en avais un peu marre.
> et la j'ai decouvert rapidweaver juste apres avoir essaye iWeb qui m'a laisse un gout amer...
> 
> bref voila la version 2.0 de mon petit site perso sans pretention



j'aime beaucoup le traitement graphique de ta page d'accueil (la page tunnel en fait), il met l'eau à la bouche (avec une touche LimeWire...). les pages internes auraient mérités la même originalité...


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Avril 2006)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> grace à un membre du forum expert en sites j'ai depuis un an un site perso dont la page la plus importante est celle dédiée à mes portraits d'écrivains il est mis à jour à chaque fois que je réalise de nouveaux portraits. Ça m'a été difficille e faire mon trou dans le milieu de l'édition. Je compte bientôt avoir un nouveau site en plus de celui-ci ou mes clients pourront télécharger mes images.
> http://carton.dominique.free.fr/ecrivains/index.html
> 
> Je remercie Fabien qui à su mettre en forme ce site, je ne connaissait que l'html et il à su en faire quelque chose qui me plait. J'aimerai vos impressions. Salut à tous



Il me semble que ce site ne repose que sur l'utilisation de Simpleviewer... le reste me semble terne, sans recherche sur la typo ou la mise en page...


----------



## Aerochris (13 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sobre et efficace. J'aime beaucoup
> 
> De mon coté j'ai mis a jour mon site de photos de voyage avec une nouvelle galerie sur l'Egypte (dont de nombreuses photos on déja été présentées dans un thread voisin  )



Ton site es magnifique, autant la structure que les photos présentées, je me sent un peu ridicule avec mon bout de site maintenant moi   bon je le laisse quand meme.

http://aerochris.modelisme.com

Comme vous le voyez avec la banniére toshop c'est pas mon  truc  :rateau: :rateau: 

Christopher


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Avril 2006)

salut aerochris,
voilà une adresse qui peut t'intéresser... http://www.precisemodeling.com/


----------



## Aerochris (14 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ce joli site, mais ca vol pas    :rateau:  trés beau en tout cas!


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2006)

update


----------



## DanMac (16 Avril 2006)

.. fait avec RapidWeaver et Galerie: http://homepage.mac.com/dhpasche

Ce fil parce que, en haut, là où il est dit "Bienvenue, DanMac." macgeneration m'a dit:
"Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n&#8217;êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d&#8217;autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?"

Alors dites-moi ce que vous pensez du site (volontairement sobre) et des photos


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2006)

j'aime tes photos de budapest, et j'en progite pour mettre ton sujet dans portofolio, tu as certainement plus de commentaires.


----------



## DanMac (16 Avril 2006)

Merci fedo, je ne me suis pas rendu compte de l'existemce du forum "Portofolio"


----------



## Julian VP (16 Avril 2006)

plutot sterile ce post


----------



## moilui68 (16 Avril 2006)

Voici le site internet d'une jeune agence de communication Mulhousienne (Zygmund) :
www.zygmund.fr


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2006)

sympa, mais l'arrivée en slide des ecrans de la version flash fait mal aux yeux sur me ecran 

et je m'interoge surtout sur la necessité de proposer 2 versions du site


----------



## moilui68 (17 Avril 2006)

merci pour tes commentaires "ficelle" !
Pour les "slides" en Flash je n'ai pas encore constaté ce pb ! Il me faudra tester sur d'autres écrans (tu as quoi comme écran ?)
Sinon les 2 versions sont obligatoires (enfin la Flash pas mais elle est censée être plus sympa ! ;-)). En effet l'entreprise Zygmund pour laquelle j'ai fait le site travaille avec tous types de personnes (clients, fournisseurs) qui ont parfois des versions trop anciennes des navigateurs (et/ou Flash)...

@+++


----------



## jpmab (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, nouveau sur votre forum, je vous soumet mon site et j'aimerai connaitre vos avis et critiques.
A bientôt.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

jpmab a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, nouveau sur votre forum, je vous soumet mon site et j'aimerai connaitre vos avis et critiques.
> A bientôt.


adresse ?!


----------



## jpmab (17 Avril 2006)

Désolé, la voilà :
http://homepage.mac.com/jeanpierremabille/AUTRE REGARD
en plus je suis distrait.


----------



## jpmab (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, pas de commentaires, pas de critiques, dois je comprendre zéro défaults:love:


----------



## tracy (19 Avril 2006)

Bonjour chers membres de macg,

Je voulais vous faire partager ma passion pour le graphisme et ce que j'ai pu faire ces derniers temps grace à photoshop ou image ready. Je ne suis qu'un petit amateur mais j'aime bien faire quelques trucs à mes heures perdues.

En espérant que ca vous plaira un minimum...

C'est par ici: http://tracy.folio.free.fr

PS: C'est mon 1er folio donc un petit peu d'indulgence svp :rose:


----------



## benkenobi (19 Avril 2006)

Sans parler du contenu, j'ai un problème de navigation sur ton site. 

Le menu "entrer" m'ouvre une fenêtre pop-up dans laquelle se fait toute la navigation, ce n'est pas très pratique. Surtout que les liens vers tes oeuvres ouvrent des onglets dans cette petite fenêtre.

Je précise que j'utilise firefox (à jour).

Sinon ton boulot est sympa !


----------



## benkenobi (19 Avril 2006)

Si je peux me permettre un conseil, fait au moins en sorte que le PDF s'ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre, c'est plus pratique.

Et sinon je trouve également que le menu n'est pas très lisible, si tu ne l'avais pas dit je n'aurait pas trouvé qu'il y avait un lien vers ton CV...


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

tracy, ta signature est un peu grosse au vu des "canons" autorisés sur le forum. Je déplace ton sujet vers le sujet _ad hoc_ dans le forum. Merci de ta contribution, ça a l'air pas mal vu de très loin très rapidement !


----------



## tracy (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tracy, ta signature est un peu grosse au vu des "canons" autorisés sur le forum. Je déplace ton sujet vers le sujet _ad hoc_ dans le forum. Merci de ta contribution, ça a l'air pas mal vu de très loin très rapidement !



Ok merci MGZ, désolé :rose:

Je vais changer de sign, no worry


----------



## DanMac (20 Avril 2006)

Modifié ma galerie sur Budapest dans mon site.
Vos opinions m'intéressent ...


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben au début j'ai cru que Paul nous faisait une blague :rateau: et pis non  ... un petit goût de déjà vu



en même temps, c'est un modèle type de rapidweaver, donc il n'y a pas de raison de se l'interdire sous pretexte qu'un autre l'a déjà pris ...et puis comparé aux 50000 sites iweb qui ont exactement la même mise en page 

enfin, dans ce genre de situation, ce qui compte, c'est le contenu 
faut laisser le temps à jpmab de remplir son site (cela dit, la page d'accueil est un peu vide, non?)


----------



## mog (21 Avril 2006)

Petit aperçu d'une courte escapade à Shanghai, la Perle de l'Orient. 
Rien de bien original dans la mise en page; j'ai utilisé Simple Viewer que j'apprécie pour son ergonomie et sa rapidité. Les clichés ont été pris avec un Nikon D50 tenu par les doigts d'un débutant. :rose:
J'attends vos critiques.


----------



## Piewhy (21 Avril 2006)

sympa les photos!

ce systeme de présentation est vraiment bien, est-il compatible avec internet explorer?


----------



## mog (21 Avril 2006)

> sympa les photos!
> 
> ce systeme de présentation est vraiment bien, est-il compatible avec internet explorer?



Oui oui bien sur, c'est du flash tout simplement. Et incroyablement facile à publier ce SimpleViewer.


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Petit aperçu d'une courte escapade à Shanghai, la Perle de l'Orient.
> Rien de bien original dans la mise en page; j'ai utilisé Simple Viewer que j'apprécie pour son ergonomie et sa rapidité. Les clichés ont été pris avec un Nikon D50 tenu par les doigts d'un débutant. :rose:
> J'attends vos critiques.




c'est bien, certaines photos sont chouettes (à partagez sur le fil dédié.. )
pour simpleviewer, tu peux augmenter le nombre de colonnes et de lignes de vignettes, pour que l'on ait accès direct à toutes tes vignettes (tu en as pas trop, ça devrait aller)..


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Avril 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Petit aperçu d'une courte escapade à Shanghai, la Perle de l'Orient.
> Rien de bien original dans la mise en page; j'ai utilisé Simple Viewer que j'apprécie pour son ergonomie et sa rapidité. Les clichés ont été pris avec un Nikon D50 tenu par les doigts d'un débutant. :rose:
> J'attends vos critiques.


Pas grand chose à dire sur le layout et l'ergonomie, SimpleViewer fait bien son boulot Par contre, félicitations pour tes photos!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Avril 2006)

geekshealth updates


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> geekshealth updates


&#8230; personne pour casser?


----------



## tatouille (25 Avril 2006)

update plumbing girl


----------



## fredmac75 (25 Avril 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> personne pour casser?



si si, Bj t'es obsedé par le référencement ?


----------



## mistertitan (25 Avril 2006)

Quelques nouveaux dossiers pour mon site. Si ils vous apportent quelque chose, je serais ravi!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> si si, Bj t'es obsedé par le référencement ?


haha non pas vraiment  niveau layout, qqch à dire?


----------



## fredmac75 (25 Avril 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> haha non pas vraiment  niveau layout, qqch à dire?



ben non, ça ce tient et même plutôt bien... ahhhh la georgia...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ben non, ça ce tient et même plutôt bien


jtrouve aussi  



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ... ahhhh la georgia...


Ouais heureusement qu'elle est là celle-là, parce que franchement, niveau fontes pour la body, on est vraiment limité en web... Il manque vraiment une belle Garamond ou quelque chose comme ça

D'autres avis sur le nouveau layout?


----------



## damien henry (26 Avril 2006)

bon voilà deux sites totalement différents, j'aimerai vos avis...
mon site perso : http://superduo.free.fr/damien
(en cours de fabrication, je dirais à moitié fait mais en ce moment je ne peux le terminer, car je fais un film)
y'a juste un truc que je comprend pas au niveau des liens vidéos, seul un sur 8 fonctionne pourtant c'est mpg4 encodé de la meme manière. 

un autre site, vente en ligne de bouquins de graphisme, pas encore officiel car en cours de référencement et de remplissage...l'entreprise est en cours de création quoi...
j'ai laissé la programation à des pros. mais j'ai fais tout le design et l'apparence graphique, navigation...
http://www.lignevive.fr (bientot en anglais sur .com)
ps: si vous tentez d'acheter ça risque pas de marcher...

à+


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

marrant, ton nom et la localisation me font penser à un tit gars d'Abbeville...  qui a été admin de la MGZ...


----------



## heliotrope (26 Avril 2006)

hello, 

un site réalisé pour un ami.

Globword

Il est entièrement géré par MODx un cms dont j'ai parlé dans la section développement web.

Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus.


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> un site réalisé pour un ami.
> 
> ...


hello helio,
sympathique le design à l'anglo saxonne... mais n'est-ce pas un poil excessif ? L'omniprésence des visuels permet-elle de se concentrer sur l'essentiel : le service de traduction ?

En cliquant sur "Commander" rien ne se passe hormis l'ouverture de l'onglet "calculer votre devis en ligne". Je clique donc sur le lien "commande" contenu dans le dit onglet et là rien non plus ?

Une petite coquille dans la section "régler votre commande", le mot "chéque" ne s'écrit-il pas "chèque" ?


----------



## heliotrope (26 Avril 2006)

Merci du feedback 

j'ai fait qq modifs et il semble que cela ait entrainé des erreurs
Pour ce qui est des éléments flashy je te le concède.

Je vais m'atteler à corriger les liens

EDIT:  c'est corrigé un probleme d'url rewriting


----------



## damien henry (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> marrant, ton nom et la localisation me font penser à un tit gars d'Abbeville...  qui a été admin de la MGZ...



désolé je ne sui pas le petit gars en question...je n'ai pas l'étoffe d'un admin
mais vous avez le droit de mater ce que j'ai fais et me dire ce que vous en dites (coquilles, design, ergonomie...)


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Merci du feedback
> 
> j'ai fait qq modifs et il semble que cela ait entrainé des erreurs
> Pour ce qui est des éléments flashy je te le concède.
> ...



Bizarre, chez moi le problème persiste ??? (MAC OS X 10.3.9 - FF)


----------



## heliotrope (26 Avril 2006)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu vides le cache de safari.


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut que tu vides le cache de safari.



nickel chrome...


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2006)

Update of my Book, j'ai suivi quelques conseils 

Si y a d'autres trucs à modifier (y en certainement à perfectionner mais j'ai encore du mal...)


----------



## heliotrope (27 Avril 2006)

salut, 

on fait un sacré détour avant d'arriver au contenu et de voir tes créations et pas juste un fond d'écran.
Tu devrais faire remonter une partie des vignettes du portfolio à la surface bien plus tôt.

Il faudrait également que tu préviennes du téléchargement du pdf si l'on clique sur cv


----------



## JulesB (27 Avril 2006)

Update de La Force Molle !
J'ai corrigé et optimisé le code Xhtml, mais la feuille de style ne passe toujours pas le validateur...
Des conseils pour optimiser mes css ?


----------



## Grug2 (27 Avril 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> Update de La Force Molle !
> J'ai corrigé et optimisé le code Xhtml, mais la feuille de style ne passe toujours pas le validateur...
> Des conseils pour optimiser mes css ?


 
c'est un peu etrange que ça ne soit pas centré mais decalé sur la droite&#8230;
 c'est voulu ?


----------



## JulesB (27 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu etrange que ça ne soit pas centré mais decalé sur la droite
> c'est voulu ?



Décalé sur la droite ???      
Quoi ça ? Sur quel navigateur-t-il donc ?
A oui des fois le texte est centré par rapport au div du contenu pricncipal, pas au div du contenu général, donc décalé sur la droite à cause de la barre latérale...   
Mais que fait la NASAle ?   

Bon y faut vraiment que je dorme... :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> on fait un sacré détour avant d'arriver au contenu et de voir tes créations et pas juste un fond d'écran.
> Tu devrais faire remonter une partie des vignettes du portfolio à la surface bien plus tôt.
> ...


Ok, je comprend bien ce que tu veux dire 

Sauf pour les vignettes, d'après toi, elle devrait apparaître à quel moment et où ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu etrange que ça ne soit pas centré mais decalé sur la droite
> c'est voulu ?




mauvaise optimisation... j'ai pareil...


----------



## damien henry (27 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je comprend bien ce que tu veux dire
> 
> Sauf pour les vignettes, d'après toi, elle devrait apparaître à quel moment et où ? :rateau:



héliotrope a raison, il ya au moins une étape de trop dans ta navigation.
je pense que ça vient du fait que tes "ss-menu" sont sur une page différente.
as-tu essayé de mettre toute ta navigation au sein d'une unique page?(tu restes dans ta page d'acceuil pour naviguer, ce qui évite de changer de page à chaque fois, et qui permet d'avoir une meilleure vision de la structure de ton site. Ce systême permet aussi à l'utilistateur de savoir ce qu'il a vu.)
peut-être pourrais-tu aussi afficher tes miniatures de façon a les isoler des autres, elle ne respirent pas, c'est dommage.
sinon tu fais quoi comme cursus? t'es en école de graphisme non? j'ai bien la série pour la brosse à dent...faudrai en faire une version "animée"


----------



## JulesB (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise optimisation... j'ai pareil...



Chelou... pour moi sous safari et firefox mac "ça" est pas décalé vers la droite, "ça" auraot même plutôto tendence à être dé calé vers la gauche... :mouais: 
Qu'entendez-vous par "ça" ? Avec quelle config avez vous testé ? Quelle résolution ? etc...
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

regarde mon profil... 

safari sinon, écran 19" en 1280x1024 sur un Macmini...


----------



## JulesB (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> regarde mon profil...
> 
> safari sinon, écran 19" en 1280x1024 sur un Macmini...



Possible que ce soit un bordel de résolution d'écran ? (Moi: 17" en 1440x900)
Effectivement mon margin-left est fixe, alors que mon margin-right est auto, du coup si on navigue en "plein-écran" c'est tout décalé sur la gauche   et la résolution joue aussi du coup ... :hein: 
Saye-tu comment optimiser cette sorte de choses ?


Ach so cheu nafay pa ssu fairr le trrri dans ton prroffileuuu


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2006)

damien henry a dit:
			
		

> héliotrope a raison, il ya au moins une étape de trop dans ta navigation.
> je pense que ça vient du fait que tes "ss-menu" sont sur une page différente.
> as-tu essayé de mettre toute ta navigation au sein d'une unique page?(tu restes dans ta page d'acceuil pour naviguer, ce qui évite de changer de page à chaque fois, et qui permet d'avoir une meilleure vision de la structure de ton site. Ce systême permet aussi à l'utilistateur de savoir ce qu'il a vu.)



Ok  Je vais travailler là dessus cet aprem !



			
				damien henry a dit:
			
		

> peut-être pourrais-tu aussi afficher tes miniatures de façon a les isoler des autres, elle ne respirent pas, c'est dommage.



Comment ça ? Faire une page pour chaques miniatures ? yé comprend pas :rose:



			
				damien henry a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu fais quoi comme cursus? t'es en école de graphisme non?



Oui, je suis à l'ecv de Nantes.



			
				damien henry a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien la série pour la brosse à dent...faudrai en faire une version "animée"



Ça se fera peut être... un jour ? Qui sait :rateau:


----------



## damien henry (27 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? Faire une page pour chaques miniatures ? yé comprend pas :rose:



j'ai pas été très clair en effet
comme tu as une navigation assez sobre, tu pourrais mettre tes miniatures à côté, on ne change pas de fenêtre comme ça. si tu veux voir un boulot en particulier tu fait un lien pop up tout simple dans lequel tu fais défiler les images les unes à la suite des autres.
voilà mon ancien site perso (quand j'étais en 2eme année d'études y'a 4 ans...déjà et tu comprendra, c'est fait en flash super basique et ça intègre tableaux html...    )

sinon ecv nantes je connais on a bossé avec eux pour un truc sur jules verne (j'étais à l'ésad d'amiens)

sinon tant qu'on est dans les conseils > j'ai pas encore terminé (je suis un peu débordé en ce moment) mais je fais mon book actuel (pour le moment seul le menu fonctionne (y'a pas de loading non plus et d'interface), seule la partie "graphisme" marche bien.

je demande toujours des avis concernant http://www.lignevive.fr


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

Je me souviens plus du tout si je l'ai posté mais :

http://twk.graphac.com/photo/

Faut que je le mette a jour d'ailleur...


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

c'est pas mal propre mais les couleurs donnent un arrière goût de cucu la praline


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Je comprend pas trop ce que t'entend par la mais merci et euuuh ok


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens plus du tout si je l'ai posté mais :
> 
> http://twk.graphac.com/photo/
> 
> Faut que je le mette a jour d'ailleur...


Ben ça fonctionne évidemment&#8230; Un titre, un menu à gauche, et un contenu à droite&#8230; Ca ne casse rien graphiquement naturellement&#8230;

Deux petites choses tout de même:
- L'ouverture systématique des photos dans une nouvelle fenêtre est vraiment énervante. Ne serait-ce pas mieux de rester dans la même fenêtre et d'ajouter une fonction supplémentaire pour permettre au visiteur de découvrir la galerie grâce à un menu "précédent - suivant" ?
- Le chemin en haut de page qui indique l'endroit où l'on se trouve (ex: home > gallery > nature ) n'est, selon moi, pas justifié pour un site comme le tien. Il n'existe pas une multitude de sections avec différents sous-menus à plusieurs niveaux, je n'en vois donc pas l'intérêt. Si toute fois tu y tiens, ajoute un lien sur chaque mot vers la page correspondante.

Voilà...


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

C'est noté, merci des remarques


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

pas d'acord avec la belgique modérateur : il s'appelle dcz_ j'aime bien ca donne un côté print

mais j'aime pas cette couleur defraichie que tu as choisi ca fait papier modérateur : toilette 



le modérateur :


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais non ça ne s'adresse pas à toi...



Euh si ça s'adresse a moi j'ai peur de ne pas avoir bien compris...


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

ce qui est en vert est du fait du modérateur s'adressant au posteur...


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Euh si ça s'adresse a moi j'ai peur de ne pas avoir bien compris...



non c'était pour moi  c'est vrai que ca porte à confusion le mélange


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

mais c'est bien de se mélanger aussi... tu vois, moi aussi, je fais des efforts.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Faut dire que je suis pas habitué au edit sur MacG ^^ au moins maintenant je sais a quoi m'en tenir 

@ alèm : T'a du papier toilette de cette couleur la toi ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est bien de se mélanger aussi... tu vois, moi aussi, je fais des efforts.



soit la critique était crue mais je suis comme ça j'aime le site
mais pas la couleur voila c'était mon avis


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

je l'entends mieux comme ça !


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> soit la critique était crue mais je suis comme ça j'aime le site
> mais pas la couleur voila c'était mon avis



Tu veut que je te fasse une version perso tatouille ? Avec ta couleur préférée 

Soit, j'arrête les posts inutiles


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2006)

rraaaahhh le fameux _"j'aime"_ ou _"jaime pas"_, l'argument justifié et constructif par excellence! :love:


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

quand on est grand on apprend à exprimer un ressenti sans l'analyser mais l'intérioriser
j'ai dépassé le monde du doute pour celui d'"être sûr"

en bref on assume c'est gôut et ses ressentis
la jeunesse à besoin de se forger un avis c'est pour ça que les plus anciens apprennent aux jeunes 

surtout justifie ton discours ...


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> quand on est grand on apprend à exprimer un ressenti sans l'analyser mais l'intériorisé
> j'ai dépassé le monde du doute pour celui d'"être sûr"



Arrête ta philo et dis moi quelle couleur serait plus adéquate


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Arrête ta philo et dis moi quelle couleur serait plus adéquate


je sais pas je la trouve tristoune et ça me crée un problème de lecture pour tes photos
peut etre un simple fond blanc avec des tons de gris pour les textes je ne sais pas 

mais je trouve que la couleur ne fonctionne pas avec les couleurs des photos


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Ok donc c'est plutôt une vision d'ensemble... je vais peut être revoir l'interface compléte en prenant en compte toutes les ramarques que j'ai eu


----------



## JulesB (29 Avril 2006)

*Bientôt sur vos écrans !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2006)

Moi je trouve ca plutôt sympa, j'envie tes compétences sur Acrobat, le site est joli graphiquement, soigné et va droit au but. 

La navigation peut en effet paraître compliquée pour l'utilisateur lambda. 

Parallèlement, je ne te cache pas que je suis plus fan de css / xhtml plutôt que Flash en général. 

Les possibilités sont infinies, le poids est minime, et l'on peut bâtir des sites respectant une accessiblité tout en étant très pointus techniquement.

Toi qui est designer, je suis sûr que tu apprecieras ces liens: 

CSS Beauty
Style gala
CSS import
Unmatched style
CSS thesis
Design shack
Web creme

Je ne résiste pas à linker mon designer préféré ainsi que l'une de ses dernières réalisations.

Sinon, bravo pour ton expatriation, I wish I could do the same


----------



## Franswa (29 Avril 2006)

Nouvelle Upload

J'ai suivi tous les conseils normalement, ça doit être plus mieux maintenant


----------



## heliotrope (30 Avril 2006)

Salut, 

y a un léger mieux ;-)
Ce qui géne:
- les animations du menu sont lentes ; l'apparition des sous menus est trop longue.
- Une fois qu'on a sélectionné une rubrique sur la home dans un sous menu, le bouton retour de la page sélectionné ramène à l'index et pas au sommaire de la rubrique.
- Le flash sert il vraiment à quelque chose


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui géne:
> - les animations du menu sont lentes ; l'apparition des sous menus est trop longue.



Pourtant dans les deux cas, elles mettent 2 secondes à apparaître... c'est trop lent ? :rose:



			
				heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> - Une fois qu'on a sélectionné une rubrique sur la home dans un sous menu, le bouton retour de la page sélectionné ramène à l'index et pas au sommaire de la rubrique.



Je vois ce que tu veux dire mais je sais pas comment faire :rateau:



			
				heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> - Le flash sert il vraiment à quelque chose



Nan, c'est juste que j'avais envie de me lancer et je pense que c'est une bonne façon d'apprendre même si c'est pas la meilleur solution pour ça 

Merci pour tes remarques


----------



## tatouille (30 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle Upload
> 
> J'ai suivi tous les conseils normalement, ça doit être plus mieux maintenant


 ptain ya upgrade la flash 

pourquoi ton domaine en tk ? tu es tcheque


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ptain ya upgrade la flash
> 
> pourquoi ton domaine en tk ? tu es tcheque


En fait, cette île est tellement petite que le nom de domaine est gratuit 

Et tk c'est plus simple à retenir parce que tk c'est Tout Kon


----------



## JulesB (30 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, cette île est tellement petite que le nom de domaine est gratuit
> 
> Et tk c'est plus simple à retenir parce que tk c'est Tout Kon



J'ai enregistré un nom de domaine chez eux: il commence par www. et en plus y'a des pubs en haut...    
Comment t'as fait pour ne pas avoir les pubs et squizzer le www. ?


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enregistré un nom de domaine chez eux: il commence par www. et en plus y'a des pubs en haut...
> Comment t'as fait pour ne pas avoir les pubs et squizzer le www. ?



Je me pose la même question... moi j'avais pris "new.fr" il fut un temps, moins de pub et plus simple


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enregistré un nom de domaine chez eux: il commence par www. et en plus y'a des pubs en haut...
> Comment t'as fait pour ne pas avoir les pubs et squizzer le www. ?


C'est dans les options


----------



## Lord Angel (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour 

Je me permets modestement de présenter mon site web sur ce forum afin de récolter des critiques sur la construction et sur les photos également. Etant en attente de mon MBP17, cela me permettra également de savoir s'il y a des problèmes de compatibilités avec les navigateurs mac.  Merci d'avance !

http://www.angelseven.ch/fr/


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mai 2006)

Testé sous Safari : ça roule ...
... en plus c'est beau 
 pour les photos

Edit : sous Firefox c'est bon aussi.
Par contre ça ne prend pas toute la page : seulement la moitié en hauteur et les trois quarts en largeur, c'est normal ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je me permets modestement de présenter mon site web sur ce forum afin de récolter des critiques sur la construction et sur les photos également. Etant en attente de mon MBP17, cela me permettra également de savoir s'il y a des problèmes de compatibilités avec les navigateurs mac.  Merci d'avance !
> 
> http://www.angelseven.ch/fr/




Effectivement, tout fonctionne normalement sous Safari, mais avec du Flash, c'est rare qu'un site ne soit pas compatible&#8230;

Joli petit site sinon, juste des petites choses seulement:
- Les textes descriptifs sont bien trop petits et tout sauf confortables à lire. À ta place je choisirais plutôt une belle police que tu pourras mettre dans un corps correct.
- Les scrollbars à gauche c'est pas commun, et un peu déroutant au début... Enfin, c'est pas grand chose ça 
- Le menu pourrait être un peu plus riche ou plus "construit"
- Le background, c'est vraiment pas mon truc, mais là je te l'accorde c'est personnel 

Belles photos sinon


----------



## Lord Angel (5 Mai 2006)

Merci pour les commentaires.

Ce qui est inquiétant au sujet des polices, c'est que nous les avons considérablement agrandies déjà... 

Pour la mise en page du site, une option qui recentrerait automatiquement serait le bienvenue effectivement.


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les commentaires.
> 
> Ce qui est inquiétant au sujet des polices, c'est que nous les avons considérablement agrandies déjà...
> 
> Pour la mise en page du site, une option qui recentrerait automatiquement serait le bienvenue effectivement.


http://www.dafont.com/fr/search.php?q=pixel+fonts&nb_ppp_old=10&page=1&text=Tapez+votre+texte+ici&nb_ppp=50&classt=alpha

je te conseille ça sans bien sûr les déformées

http://www.dafont.com/fr/snoot-org-px10.font?nb_ppp=50


----------



## Trapanelle (6 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.

Voici mon site  :   http://web.mac.com/alainbalotte/iWeb/Site/Accueil.html

A+


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

En fait, t'as google earth en vrai...


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Super site Trapanelle !  Ca donne une sacré bouffée d'oxygène


----------



## Grug2 (7 Mai 2006)

Plus je vois des sites faits avec iweb, plus je me dis que c'est de la merde.
Poids des pages hallucinant  et code&#8230; heu&#8230;bref


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Plus je vois des sites faits avec iweb, plus je me dis que c'est de la merde.
> Poids des pages hallucinant  et code heubref


tu oses dire tout bas ce que tout le monde dit tout haut !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Plus je vois des sites faits avec iweb, plus je me dis que c'est de la merde.
> Poids des pages hallucinant  et code&#8230; heu&#8230;bref


Moi je trouve ça vraiment génial, ça permet à n'importe qui de mettre facilement (et joliment) en ligne des photos, des textes, enfin tout contenu désiré sans y connaître grand chose.


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Moi je parle juste de l'aspect visuel, après le codage j'ai pas regardé les balises une par une


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parle juste de l'aspect visuel, après le codage j'ai pas regardé les balises une par une



C'est un peu comme parler d'une voiture superbe mais inutilisable au quotidien, sauf pour faire les sorties de messe le dimanche...


----------



## zamal85 (8 Mai 2006)

voici mon blog mais j'avais fait un sujet c'était pour avoir des conseils sur la structure et la lisibilité du blog

http://tofanar.over-blog.com mes photos manifs portrait ect

on peuy éditer les sujets?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mai 2006)

Celle-là est mythique


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu oses dire tout bas ce que tout le monde dit tout haut !



OUI mais ...
... pour les handicapés du clavier comme moi c'est quand même bien pratique. 
Je viens de passer une demie journée à faire une page de photos avec Galerie car Cyberduck ne télécharge pas tout le dossier généré, que je n'arrive même pas à installer Dotclear hé ben je me dis qu'iWeb (v.1.0 au passage) c'est quand même bien foutu caren deux temps trois mouvements c'est fait :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (8 Mai 2006)

c'est pas nouveau qu'il y ait des soft pour faire des sites facilement&#8230; 
je me souviens de *myrmidon* :love: une extension pour os7/8 qui permetteit de transformer une page appleworks, xpress, word en page html&#8230;
iweb me donne l'impression de faire la même chose en partant de Pages.
En plus de faire des pages *stereotypées*,  iweb donne des pages d'un *poids impressionnant*, qui mettent un temps fou à s'afficher&#8230; en adsl 512.
Je n'ose imaginer avec un modem 56k.

Bref, sans trop se casser la tete, il y a moyen de faire des pages html simplement et beaucoup moins lourdes.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Bref, sans trop se casser la tete, il y a moyen de faire des pages html simplement et beaucoup moins lourdes.


... et beaucoup moins belles aussi 

Je maintiens qu'iWeb est un programme fabuleux pour monsieur-tout-le-monde qui veut se faire un petit site perso. Bien sûr, pour nous - grands seigneurs et maîtres absolus du webdesign - c'est une merde sans nom qui génère un code abominable et une structure hallucinante


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... - grands seigneurs et maîtres absolus du webdesign - ...



Si il reste une place, moi ça me va


----------



## tatouille (8 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Si il reste une place, moi ça me va



tu sais ce qui est arrivé à Onan


----------



## Grug2 (8 Mai 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... et beaucoup moins belles aussi


 

surtout moins stereotypées

:mouais:


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ce qui est arrivé à Onan


Ne serait il pas devenu sourd à la force du poignet...


----------



## Virpeen (8 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Plus je vois des sites faits avec iweb, plus je me dis que c'est de la merde.
> Poids des pages hallucinant  et code heubref


Oui, certes... J'hésite davantage à poster mon site maintenant !  
Mais bon, iWeb a l'immense avantage de faciliter la vie des gens comme moi : compte .mac, simplicité d'utilisation, site facilement esthétique... pas envie de plus pour le moment en tout cas...  

Pour vous faire une autre idée : http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen :rose:


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Plus je vois des sites faits avec iweb, plus je me dis que c'est de la merde.
> Poids des pages hallucinant  et code&#8230; heu&#8230;bref


C'est toujours mieux que des autres logs (pas forcémment sur mac) qui sont carrément pir... du style frontpage 

La au moins niveau design c'est propre et beau ^^


----------



## joubichou (8 Mai 2006)

mon site fait avec Iweb en une heure,c'est pas le top,mais pour un début ça me va.
Avez vous des suggestions pour l'améliorer http://web.mac.com/olivierjoubert


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mon site fait ... en une heure...http://web.mac.com/olivierjoubert



Si tu donnes le baton pour te faire battre...


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Ca se trouve il disait ça pour dire qu'avec iWeb, c'est rapide


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Ca se trouve il disait ça pour dire qu'avec iWeb, c'est rapide


 oui absolument, mais je crois que personne n'a dit le contraire... maintenant il faut voir ce que l'on peux faire avec avec cette "rapidité". Dit autrement, le mieux  (la rapidité) et parfois l'ennemi du bien et se fait au détriment du résultat...

il me semble que les personnes qui utilisent Iweb pour "concevoir" leur site sont aussi des internautes. Accepteraient-elles d'aller sur des sites dont les temps de chargement sont considérables ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mai 2006)

J'ai enfin refait mes galeries photo, bien que ma pratique ai pris un coup de canif ces derniers mois je vais essayer de reprendre un petit train photo avec les beaux jours (ça me décollera de l'écran quelques heures par semaine)...
Je monte le tout avec RapidWeaver mais les galeries sont sous SlideShowPro.
Il reste des finitions et le contenu est en cours de réaménagement... donc c'est perfectible, comme moi finalement...   
C'est par ici...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Mai 2006)

Salut, je prépare un nouveau site pour référencer mes projets de site web et proposer des themes pour rapidweaver.

C'est la première version je dois travailler la toolbar.

dites moi ce que vous en pensez!

http://ms800.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/welcome.html

à bientôt

edit : on peut pas dire que ça soit réussi sous internet explorer 6... grrrr enfin... je regarderais a ça plus tard


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mai 2006)

Salut PieWhy, 

J'aime bien, le rendu est bien sous safari. 
J'imagine que tu n'attends pas que des compliments : il y a un décrochage dans le Pi au niveau du cadre. Sinon le logo je le trouve trop flou.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mai 2006)

Il y a quelques fautes: réalisTations, fut créeR...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Mai 2006)

toutes les remarques, si elles sont contructives  sont bonne à prendre 

il est vrai que le logo est un peu flou!

prochaines étapes  : améliorer la position des mes éléments... je ne suis pas encore un pro du css!

Edit : j'ai fait quelques modifs, je suis toujours emmmù`ù$^`ù$^pas le gradient que j'ai placé derrière je crois que je peux trouver une solution facilement mais pas tout de suite 

edit 2 : j'avais un peu trop bidouiller le css (je n'étais pas assez rigoureux dans son placement)
apres quelques modifications il tourne sous IE 5 mac et IE6 pc content je suis!


----------



## tatouille (10 Mai 2006)

update


----------



## Pooley (10 Mai 2006)

oui bon ok c'est un skyblog (honte a moi)...mais j'ai pas le temps de m'occuper d'un site... peut etre que pendant les grandes vacances je prendrai le temps d'ouvrir une autre galerie... en attendant allez voir ici

et donnez votre avis tiens tant que vous y etes siouplait 

à plus les gens.

Edit : ouah j'ai presque envie d'enlever mon lien face a la qualité globale des autres sites proposés...mais bon hein...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Mai 2006)

Faut bien commencer quelque part! 

les photos sont chouettes! et c'est bien la première fois que je vois du contenu interressant sur un ... skyblog!

Néanmoins, il existe des solutions sympa pour faire des galeries photo.

Il y a .mac mais aussi rapidweaver... 

Ou encore des solutions de type blog differentes.

Bonne continuation


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Mai 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien commencer quelque part!
> 
> les photos sont chouettes! et c'est bien la première fois que je vois du contenu interressant sur un ... skyblog!



faut vraiment que j'inscrive ça sur ma to do liste :
"Penser à me tirer une balle dans la tête" 

le modérateur : j'aurais plutôt écrit "Penser à relire la charte" et acheter un dictionnaire pour la définition d'entraide


----------



## Piewhy (11 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple de degré zéro de la création internet...
> Vas y, fait confiance à ta première impression



Haaaaaaa :love: 
enfin un message bien sympa.... comme on les aime :love: :love: 

Non c'est vrai! je me disais bien que ça manquait cette petite touche de sympathie! qui fait plaisir à lire...:rateau: 
Enfin la franchise! la virilité... les poils tout partout et cette bonne odeur de bière...
Restons entre mec et soyons mechant et cruel   


Oui mais... y a un mais!:hein: 

Pas tellement que j'ai horreur des poils (moi qui n'en ai presque pas...) c'est pas non plus parceque j'aime pas la bière... NOOOOOON  

Mais le titre de ce forum d'expression est "Vos sites persos" et non "votre plus beau site" ou encore "l'élite du design web!"

Critiquer est une chose mais en l'occurence il s'agit plus de casser qu'autre chose... si tu partageais ta science afin de le faire progresser... tout le monde serait heureux et je peterais dans la soie!

Sur ce je vais me faire peter une cara pils (pour les connaisseurs  )


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

ah, je vois que certains n'ont pas compris le sens de "communauté". Si c'est pour dire "c'est de la merde", c'est pas la peine de venir s'exprimer ici. Votre agressivité peut facilement se soigner dans une salle de boxe* contre un adversaire réel. Merci d'avance.


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah, je vois que certains n'ont pas compris le sens de "communauté". Si c'est pour dire "c'est de la merde", c'est pas la peine de venir s'exprimer ici. Votre agressivité peut facilement se soigner dans une salle de boxe* contre un adversaire réel. Merci d'avance.



Je comprend ta modération, même si je ne suis pas en accord sur le fond et la forme... mais je m'incline .


----------



## Pooley (11 Mai 2006)

@ fredmac75 : euuuuh, je sais pas si les bribes de messages que j'ai pu lire m'étaient destinées... mais bon juste deux trois choses comme ca...

1/ oui c'est un skyblog, c'est pas terrible, ok, je suis aussi de cet avis, mais j'ai pas specialement le temps de m'occuper de creer mon propre site en ce moment.

2/ je n'ai jamais eu la pretention d'insinuer que mon blog était génial, je le fait parce que j'aime bien la photo et que c'est un moyen rapide de pouvoir mettre les miennes en ligne.

3/ le fait que mon blog ne soit pas esthetique ne me derange pas outre mesure (du moins pour l'instant, mais j'ai pas que ca à faire moi)

4/ et pour finir, le fait qu'il ne te plaise pas... bah je m'en tamponne un peu l'oreille avec une plume de langouste figure toi... personne ne t'oblige à y aller...

sur ce, à plus tard...pour de plus cordiaux (c'est français ça?) échanges.

ah oui et mille excuses si ca ne m'était pas destiné hein, mais au moins ca sera dit  pour les prochains


----------



## Piewhy (11 Mai 2006)

affaire classée 

je souhaite avoir du feedback pour un site en préparation :

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~pirlot/architecture/index.html

merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> @ fredmac75 : euuuuh, je sais pas si les bribes de messages que j'ai pu lire m'étaient destinées... mais bon juste deux trois choses comme ca...
> 
> 1/ oui c'est un skyblog, c'est pas terrible, ok, je suis aussi de cet avis, mais j'ai pas specialement le temps de m'occuper de creer mon propre site en ce moment.
> 
> ...



1. tu te calmes
2. tu te calmes
3. tu te calmes
4. tu te calmes

 

ya que les gens enuyeux qui s'ennuient
ya que les mer*eux qui font de la ****



et nous on aime bien le dire 


en plus t'es encore en bisutage nioub


alors tu accèptes les coups 



ya monsieur police qui est là pour tapper sur les vieux boucs 

alors tu accèptes les coups s'en rien dire


*Date de naissance*: 24/06/89



il a osé


The Cure + Shelleyan Orphan 

08/07/1989 - Paris, Bercy 150 Francs Francia.

j'ai encore le billet


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> affaire classée
> 
> je souhaite avoir du feedback pour un site en préparation :
> 
> ...



Malesuada quis, egestas quis, wisi. Donec ac             sapien. Ut orci. Duis ultricies, metus a feugiat             porttitor, dolor mauris convallis est, quis mattis             lacus ligula eu augue. Sed facilisis. Morbi lorem mi,             tristique vitae, sodales eget, hendrerit sed, erat             lorem ipsum. Malesuada quis, egestas quis, wisi. Donec             ac sapien. Ut orci. Duis ultricies, metus a feugiat             porttitor.                                                      

comprends rien


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Malesuada quis, egestas quis, wisi. Donec ac             sapien. Ut orci. Duis ultricies, metus a feugiat             porttitor, dolor mauris convallis est, quis mattis             lacus ligula eu augue. Sed facilisis. Morbi lorem mi,             tristique vitae, sodales eget, hendrerit sed, erat             lorem ipsum. Malesuada quis, egestas quis, wisi. Donec             ac sapien. Ut orci. Duis ultricies, metus a feugiat             porttitor.
> 
> comprends rien


&#8230;


----------



## Piewhy (11 Mai 2006)

lol moi non plus a vrai dire 

l'important c'est  pas le contenu c'est le contenant... pour changer


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Mai 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> lol moi non plus a vrai dire
> 
> l'important c'est  pas le contenu c'est le contenant... pour changer



C'est toujours le contenant l'important ... qu'est ce qu'on s'en 





			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tamponne un peu l'oreille avec une plume de langouste


up de savoir si elle a de l'esprit du moment qu'elle a une grosse paire de ******* :rateau: j'm'égare :hein: ooups  

Moi z'aime bien je dirais même plus z'aime beaucoup.
Seul reproche : les liens qui ne s'ouvrent pas dans une nouvelle fenêtre. Je trouve ça mieux ... en plus pour un site pro ça évite de sortir du site institutionnel. Un peu comme les liens de "_skyblog préféres_"


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

tatouille : bravo pour le bizutage. 

fredmac :


----------



## Pooley (11 Mai 2006)

maieuh j'etais calme en plus... boarf...

bon ok je sors et je tend l'autre joue... ca te va tatouille?

ma vengeance sera terrible mouahahahah :love:

edit : cela dit, ca fait toujours plaisir ce genre de réponse, alors que les modos fassent la police ca je suis parfaitement d'accord, mais bon... nouveau ou pas on m'empechera pas de m'exprimer niarkniarkniark


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2006)

Upload


----------



## touba (12 Mai 2006)

mon site préféré : http://www.ilexistepas.com

 

n'importe quoi touba...:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Upload


et ba ca bosse bravo ca devient vraiment cohérent et on te sent plus à l'aise
tu vas pouvoir maintenant affiner les détails de ta créa peut etre te lancer dans une recherche de font pixel puis la "tracher" en fonction de ton fond

tu as des textures interressantes qui commence à naitre 
il manque encore un peu d'unité mais ton exploration avance

il manque encore flash home to flash book sans reload d'url
tes boutons de home doivent venir de façon asynchrone afin de respecter
la longueur des mots ... ecetera

tu as besoin d'un preload des photos et dessins aussi 
le dessous gris des vignettes peut etre plus bezel et moins collé
et peut etre que l'effet doit partir du centre de la vignette plus tot que du coin haut gauche

le cadre blanc autour des photos inutiles préferes un cadre fait en images
plus trash
regarde certaines de mes photoshoperies ici 
http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/shared.php

si tu as besoin d'une transformation de ton form contact via flash tu as du support ici


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mai 2006)

Salut franswa
je trouve que ton site prend de la bouteille... attention, je ne pousse pas à la conso hein.
Néanmoins, le mouvement des items de ton intro ne me semble pas maîtrisée... on a l'impression d'un caffouillage sur la fin. Un mouvement de positionnement plus naturel (avec un Path plus doux) me semblerait le bienvenue.

A force de travail, on est toujours récompensé...
Ta perséverance fait plaisir à voir.
Bonne continuation


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et ba ca bosse bravo ca devient vraiment cohérent et on te sent plus à l'aise






			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pouvoir maintenant affiner les détails de ta créa peut etre te lancer dans une recherche de font pixel puis la "tracher" en fonction de ton fond


J'ai presque pas tout compris 



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu as des textures interressantes qui commence à naitre
> il manque encore un peu d'unité mais ton exploration avance


 :love:



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> il manque encore flash home to flash book sans reload d'url
> tes boutons de home doivent venir de façon asynchrone afin de respecter
> la longueur des mots ... ecetera


Comment on fait pour qu'il y ait pas de reload ? Faut que je mette le .swf home dans la bibliothèque du .swf book ?



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin d'un preload des photos et dessins aussi


Il se fait pas tout seul ? :rose:


			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> le dessous gris des vignettes peut etre plus bezel et moins collé


Plus "bezel" ? Moi pas comprendre ce que toi vouloir dire :rateau:


			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et peut etre que l'effet doit partir du centre de la vignette plus tot que du coin haut gauche


Ça j'ai compris 



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> le cadre blanc autour des photos inutiles préferes un cadre fait en images
> plus trash
> regarde certaines de mes photoshoperies ici
> http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/shared.php


Le lien y marche pas 



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> si tu as besoin d'une transformation de ton form contact via flash tu as du support ici


Oui, je veux bien aussi :love: 
Je vais certainement m'y mettre une autre nuit 


			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

>


Merci pour toutes ces remarques


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut franswa
> je trouve que ton site prend de la bouteille... attention, je ne pousse pas à la conso hein.
> Néanmoins, le mouvement des items de ton intro ne me semble pas maîtrisée... on a l'impression d'un caffouillage sur la fin. Un mouvement de positionnement plus naturel (avec un Path plus doux) me semblerait le bienvenue.


 Certainement que ça doit cafouiller, c'est mon premier essai flash  Mais je sais pas comment faire pour faire un Path plus doux :rose: Je veux bien que tu m'expliques 



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> A force de travail, on est toujours récompensé...
> Ta perséverance fait plaisir à voir.
> Bonne continuation


 Merci


----------



## heliotrope (12 Mai 2006)

slt Franswa, 

je n'ai pas pu afficher ton site. Je n'ai que le background de la home. 
Utilises tu toujours la meme version de flash?
je dois être en version 7.

Suis je le seul à rencontrer ce pb?


----------



## Franswa (12 Mai 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> slt Franswa,
> 
> je n'ai pas pu afficher ton site. Je n'ai que le background de la home.
> Utilises tu toujours la meme version de flash?
> ...


Ouais ça doit être ça 

Il a été réalisé et publié pour la version 8, est ce qu'il y a un moyen de proposer un plug-in  à telecharger pour que tout le monde puisse le voir ?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

Une nouvelle version de mon blog : www.peopleandbeauty.com.

Avec notamment un petit menu à gauche qui explique clairement le contenu des différentes parties...


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version de mon blog : www.peopleandbeauty.com.
> 
> Avec notamment un petit menu à gauche qui explique clairement le contenu des différentes parties...


la lecture c'est pas primordiale 
 le web design non plus 

je crois que je vais me reconvertir dans ce genre de voie 
au moins c'est du solide


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

excuse moi, mais je n'ai pas compris ce que voulait dire ton intervention...


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi, mais je n'ai pas compris ce que voulait dire ton intervention...



Si mouss me permet une traduction
1 - tu utilises un blog sous dot-clear... donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté.
2 - tu utilises un template pour la feuille de style...donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté ci non plus.

Maintenant, d'un point de vue graphique j'ai le sentiment que cela part dans tous les sens. Il n'y a pas d'unité dans la lecture... les éléments semblent hétéroclite ; comme posés là _"vas y que j'te pousse"..._ A vouloir trop en mettre on ne sait plus où donner de la tête. Peut être qu'un peut moins d'éléments dans la page pourrait palier cette situation.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Si mouss me permet une traduction
> 1 - tu utilises un blog sous dot-clear... donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté.
> 2 - tu utilises un template pour la feuille de style...donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté ci non plus.
> 
> Maintenant, d'un point de vue graphique j'ai le sentiment que cela part dans tous les sens. Il n'y a pas d'unité dans la lecture... les éléments semblent hétéroclite ; comme posés là _"vas y que j'te pousse"..._ A vouloir trop en mettre on ne sait plus où donner de la tête. Peut être qu'un peut moins d'éléments dans la page pourrait palier cette situation.


non non c'était pa ça c'est les sujets les trucs dedans la avec les courbes et tout 
des photos qui m'interresse


----------



## Lord Angel (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, d'un point de vue graphique j'ai le sentiment que cela part dans tous les sens. Il n'y a pas d'unité dans la lecture... les éléments semblent hétéroclite ; comme posés là _"vas y que j'te pousse"..._ A vouloir trop en mettre on ne sait plus où donner de la tête. Peut être qu'un peut moins d'éléments dans la page pourrait palier cette situation.



A mon avis, le menu de droite est superflu. Comme expliqué ci-dessus, l'oeil se perd et la lecture n'est pas agréable. Quant au menu de gauche, il mériterait d'être reconstrui d'une manière plus voyante avec une différenciation clair entre les titres et ce que contiennent les liens.

Je félicite le travail du photographe et te remercie pour les tutos qui m'ont bien aidé par le passé. 

PS : Ton travail mérite un véritable site à mon avis.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, le menu de droite est superflu. Comme expliqué ci-dessus, l'oeil se perd et la lecture n'est pas agréable. Quant au menu de gauche, il mériterait d'être reconstrui d'une manière plus voyante avec une différenciation clair entre les titres et ce que contiennent les liens.
> 
> Je félicite le travail du photographe et te remercie pour les tutos qui m'ont bien aidé par le passé.
> 
> PS : Ton travail mérite un véritable site à mon avis.



qu'es ce que la polygraphie ?


----------



## Lord Angel (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> qu'es ce que la polygraphie ?



En Suisse, il s'agit d'un opérateur qui fait la mise en page des journaux (voir prospectus, etc.). Il s'occupe du travail de pré-presse (maquette - quarkxpress - film - voir plaque pour le tirage offset).


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Si mouss me permet une traduction
> 1 - tu utilises un blog sous dot-clear... donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté.
> 2 - tu utilises un template pour la feuille de style...donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté ci non plus.
> 
> Maintenant, d'un point de vue graphique j'ai le sentiment que cela part dans tous les sens. Il n'y a pas d'unité dans la lecture... les éléments semblent hétéroclite ; comme posés là _"vas y que j'te pousse"..._ A vouloir trop en mettre on ne sait plus où donner de la tête. Peut être qu'un peut moins d'éléments dans la page pourrait palier cette situation.



Pas autant d'elements ?

le principe d'un blog c'est justement de mettre des éléments différents.

Peux-tu préciser ?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non non c'était pa ça c'est les sujets les trucs dedans la avec les courbes et tout
> des photos qui m'interresse



Peux-tu utiliser la ponctuation stp ?
Ou te relire ?

Ou parler plus concrètement ?

Ou les trois à la fois ?

Merci


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, le menu de droite est superflu. Comme expliqué ci-dessus, l'oeil se perd et la lecture n'est pas agréable. Quant au menu de gauche, il mériterait d'être reconstrui d'une manière plus voyante avec une différenciation clair entre les titres et ce que contiennent les liens.
> 
> Je félicite le travail du photographe et te remercie pour les tutos qui m'ont bien aidé par le passé.
> 
> PS : Ton travail mérite un véritable site à mon avis.


Merci, pour le menu de droite : je comprends..

C'est un véritable site.
(clarifies "un veritable site" ;-) )


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu utiliser la ponctuation stp ?
> Ou te relire ?
> 
> Ou parler plus concrètement ?
> ...



ca vaut tous les menus de la terre c'est ca qui m'interresse 
j'arrête le dev y'en a qui s'amuse plus
je suis jaloux


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Pas autant d'elements ?
> 
> le principe d'un blog c'est justement de mettre des éléments différents.
> 
> Peux-tu préciser ?


Mettre un certains nombre d'éléments et une chose... en mettre des différents en est une autre. Mais l'un dans l'autre un nombre trop important nuit à la lecture (les portails en sont une exagération).

Il serait souhaitable que le nombre d'information soit revu à la baisse de manière à se concentrer sur l'essentiel ; il s'agit ici de hierarchiser l'information. Tout n'a problement pas la même importance.

Un autre axe pourrait consiter à réduire tes images en vignette. Non pas la grosse pub, qui par ailleur pourrait être revue également (ferrage, approche fait à l'emporte pièce), mais plutôt les images contenu dans les articles suivants.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ca vaut tous les menus de la terre c'est ca qui m'interresse
> j'arrête le dev y'en a qui s'amuse plus
> je suis jaloux



Merci, j'ai compris cette fois-ci ;-)


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Mettre un certains nombre d'éléments et une chose... en mettre des différents en est une autre. Mais l'un dans l'autre un nombre trop important nuit à la lecture (les portails en sont une exagération).
> 
> Il serait souhaitable que le nombre d'information soit revu à la baisse de manière à se concentrer sur l'essentiel ; il s'agit ici de hierarchiser l'information. Tout n'a problement pas la même importance.


les points les plus importants sont dans le menu de gauche 

- Stages
- Coaching
- Books
- Tutos

Tous l'intéret du blog est de présenter les infos par rubrique (en cliquant justement sur ces principaux thèmes ou des thèmes secondaires ds le menu de droite) et/ou de las voir de manière linéaire dans le temps

C'est jusstement tout l'intéret du blog, par rapport à un site.


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mai 2006)

olivier, ne prend pas mal ce que je vais dire mais...
1 - Si tu fais les questions et les réponses pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?
2 - Si tu en sais plus que nous sur la façon dont ont architecture un site, fut-il un blog, pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Si tu fais les questions et les réponses pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?


Pour qu'on le félicite ? 


			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Si tu en sais plus que nous sur la façon dont ont architecture un site, fut-il un blog, pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?


Pour qu'on le félicite ? 

ou qu'on le félicite ?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> olivier, ne prend pas mal ce que je vais dire mais...
> 1 - Si tu fais les questions et les réponses pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?
> 2 - Si tu en sais plus que nous sur la façon dont ont architecture un site, fut-il un blog, pourquoi nous demander nos avis ?


Je demande un avis pour...avoir un avis !

Mais ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que je vais dire amen a tout ce qui est dit !

(et ca ne veut pas dire pour autant, non plus, que je ne tiens pas compte de ce qui est dit)

Par exemple, pour ce que tu dis concernant la pub, je suis tout à fait pret à te croire, pour la bonne et simple raison que ca n'est pas du tout mon métier.

Par contre, je sais ce que je veux mettre dans le site. Et a moins que tu puisses me donner une manière constructive de disposer les infos (pas générale parce que ca ne me donne pas de solution pour améliorer le truc), je ne vois pour l'instant pas d'autre manière de le faire, sachant que seule le forme du Blog m'intéresse.

Ce site est destiné à regrouper toutes les infos "service" que je délivre.

Pour le Book Photo (quelqu'un en a parlé plus haut) j'ai un autre site, statique, sur lequel l'accent est mis sur les photos et uniquement là dessus

Sur le blog, c'est plus les infos qui sont importantes, les phots ne servant qu'a mettre en évidence ce qui est dit, ou à publier mon actu.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Mai 2006)

........


----------



## Lord Angel (12 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Merci, pour le menu de droite : je comprends..
> 
> C'est un véritable site.
> (clarifies "un veritable site" ;-) )



Par véritable site, j'entends une page construite sur un éditeur HTML ou alors du flash (avec XML) pour pouvoir mettre des images rapidement en ligne ; le tout, avec un bon design.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises un blog sous dot-clear... donc pas grand chose à faire de ce coté.


Je crois que c'est la première fois que je n'approuve pas une de tes remarques


----------



## Lord Angel (13 Mai 2006)

A mon avis, un blog c'est avant tout pour : raconter sa vie et/ou informer rapidement. Sans mises à jour quotidienne, je ne vois franchement pas la nécessité vu l'aspect sommaire du truc. Et encore, avec un bon site fait en flash (ça demande soit des moyens, soit beaucoup de temps c'est sur), on peut mettre à jour facilement et rapidement.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (13 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Par véritable site, j'entends une page construite sur un éditeur HTML ou alors du flash (avec XML) pour pouvoir mettre des images rapidement en ligne ; le tout, avec un bon design.



Oui, mais ca je l'ai déjà.

Ce site (celui du blog) n'est réellement àproprement praler destiné à monter les images mais à informer. c'est un site commercial en fait.

Le site dont tu parles est plutot un "booksite" et j'en ai déjà un (en HTML)


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (13 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, un blog c'est avant tout pour : raconter sa vie et/ou informer rapidement. Sans mises à jour quotidienne, je ne vois franchement pas la nécessité vu l'aspect sommaire du truc. Et encore, avec un bon site fait en flash (ça demande soit des moyens, soit beaucoup de temps c'est sur), on peut mettre à jour facilement et rapidement.



C'est exactement ce qui se passe.

Quelqu'un plus haut parlait de trop d'infos. je veix bien le croire, mais avec la quantité d'infos et les différents types d'infos, le blog avec ce type de thème convient parfaitement

Si ca doit etre amélioré, pas de problème, mais pour l'instant, je ne vois pas en quoi.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, d'un point de vue graphique j'ai le sentiment que cela part dans tous les sens. Il n'y a pas d'unité dans la lecture... les éléments semblent hétéroclite ; comme posés là _"vas y que j'te pousse"..._ A vouloir trop en mettre on ne sait plus où donner de la tête. Peut être qu'un peut moins d'éléments dans la page pourrait palier cette situation.


Ça me fait pas mal penser à ça pour la photo... mais où on peut parler d'épure pour le design.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (13 Mai 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait pas mal penser à ça pour la photo... mais où on peut parler d'épure pour le design.


excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avec un blog

ce que tu montre est un Booksite, ca n'est pas du tout le meme usage. Et d'ailleurs - soit dit en passant - ce que tu nous montre est tres esthétique, mais pas pratique du tout à consulter pour un client, un agent ou une agence. Mais bon, c'est un détail.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avec un blog
> 
> ce que tu montre est un Booksite, ca n'est pas du tout le meme usage. Et d'ailleurs - soit dit en passant - ce que tu nous montre est tres esthétique, mais pas pratique du tout à consulter pour un client, un agent ou une agence. Mais bon, c'est un détail.


 et encore, je ne suis pas vraaaaiimmeent convaincu du soi-disant _"tres esthétique"_


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (13 Mai 2006)

c'est vraiùment une question de point de vue

en t cas, la plupart des sites photos pros, on +- l'apect "edito", c'est a dire que els photos sont présentées sous forme de bandes horizontales, en html pour etre rapidement consultables.

Les agents et autres agneces n'ont pas trop le temps d'attendre que du flash se charge, ou d'avoir des images illisibles parce que trop petites. Mais surtout, les séries doivent être présentées dans leur continuité.


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiùment une question de point de vue
> 
> en t cas, la plupart des sites photos pros, on +- l'apect "edito", c'est a dire que els photos sont présentées sous forme de bandes horizontales, en html pour etre rapidement consultables.


Le fait que les pages soient en html ne les rend pas "de facto" plus légère, et donc plus rapidement consultable... Le poids des images est prépondérant. Aussi nous pouvons trouver d'une part des pages html lourdes à charger et d'autre part des sites en flash particulièrement légers à charger... et vice-versa. La différence réside davantage dans la capacité du réalisant à maitriser les techno et à choisir la plus pertinente en fonction des contraintes de chacun.



			
				OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Les agents et autres agneces n'ont pas trop le temps d'attendre que du flash se charge, ou d'avoir des images illisibles parce que trop petites. Mais surtout, les séries doivent être présentées dans leur continuité.


Là aussi il y une confusion entre la techno utilisée et le poids des images... A titre indicatif une image de 250 Ko sur html ou flash rend des temps de chargement quasi identiques à configuration modem équivalente.

Par contre ton intervention m'a permis de trouver une véritable info que je ne connaissais pas ; à savoir la préférence pour le format horizontal... c'est bon à garder dans un coin... sait-on jamais.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (14 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Le fait que les pages soient en html ne les rend pas "de facto" plus légère, et donc plus rapidement consultable... Le poids des images est prépondérant. Aussi nous pouvons trouver d'une part des pages html lourdes à charger et d'autre part des sites en flash particulièrement légers à charger... et vice-versa. La différence réside davantage dans la capacité du réalisant à maitriser les techno et à choisir la plus pertinente en fonction des contraintes de chacun.
> 
> 
> Là aussi il y une confusion entre la techno utilisée et le poids des images... A titre indicatif une image de 250 Ko sur html ou flash rend des temps de chargement quasi identiques à configuration modem équivalente.
> ...



Je me suis peut etre mal fait comprendre : je ne parle pas à proprement parler de poids des images mais de leur dimensions physiques en pixels.

Pour la présentation "edito" j'ai retenu deux tendances :

- Le scroll horizontal comme sur mon site : http://www.olivier-chauvignat.info/g_beauty_chocolate/idx.htm
- Le format "Magazine à l'écran", en flash, et qui se dimensionne à la taille de l'écran avec un bon compromis taille/rendu/performances, que je vais bientot implémenter sur mon site, et que vous povez voir sur le mag online "Zoozoom" : http://www.zoozoom.com/magazine.aspx?type=story&id=188


----------



## mxmac (14 Mai 2006)

les sites que je fais par exemple sont plus leger bien que en flash que l'equivalent en html... une fois le fond de l'appli en flash telechargé (maxi 140 ko c'est une regle perso) le reste n'est composé que des images ... pas de code de presentation a telecharger en même temps... le tout monté sur une base de donnée pour la mise a jour... j'en vois qui ont envie ??? 

quand tu y reflechis chaque page html te ramene des kilos de texte a chaque pages qui ne sert qu'a la presentation....

flash est top quand tu sais t'en servir... y'a pas que les sapin de noel qui clignotes dans la vie !!!


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (14 Mai 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> les sites que je fais par exemple sont plus leger bien que en flash que l'equivalent en html... une fois le fond de l'appli en flash telechargé (maxi 140 ko c'est une regle perso) le reste n'est composé que des images ... pas de code de presentation a telecharger en même temps... le tout monté sur une base de donnée pour la mise a jour... j'en vois qui ont envie ???
> 
> quand tu y reflechis chaque page html te ramene des kilos de texte a chaque pages qui ne sert qu'a la presentation....
> 
> flash est top quand tu sais t'en servir... y'a pas que les sapin de noel qui clignotes dans la vie !!!



pour l''instanrt, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution flash aussi souple que ce que je fais en HTML.
Vouloir passer des heures a programmer une interface qui permettra de faire une MAJ en qque minutes (noble intention), c'est un trip de programmeur (je sais de quoi je parle, je suis programmeur).

Mais a l'usage, je vais aussi vite pour faire la gallerie html avec Arles, car mes mises à jour ne sont pas si fréquentes...

Si le site en flash me permet de faire la meme chose que ce que je fais html, soit. mais vu que Arles me formatte les images de la manière qi va bien, il y a vraiment tres peu de différence entre uploader des images et uploader ces memes images + qques ko de fichiers html.

D'ailleurs, des gens comme Jean Baptiste Mondino, ou Peter Lindbergh (qui est pour moi un des plus grands photgraphes de mode), utilisent le système du Strip édito en HTML... c'est pas par hasard...

En complément du strip édito, un systeme comme celui de zoozoom est le seule système flash qui me semble compatible avec la manière dont les clients vont utiliser ce sites.

On a aussi la présentation en double pages, style magazine (en html) . Plus simple, mais qui correspond aussi à ce type de contenu.


----------



## mxmac (14 Mai 2006)

Arles ? Le php te fait ça très bien à l'upload... 

Les choix ou plutôt les non-choix de pas mal de photographes sur leurs sites viennent surtout de leurs entourages ... Un assistant qui sera bossé en html ne proposera pas autre choses... et puis en matière d'info c'est toujours le dernier qui a parlé qui a raison ... C&#8217;est aussi parce qu'ils veulent être indépendant et que souvent début 2000 ils se sont fait prendre pour des pigeons par des studios peut scrupuleux qui ont vendus des sites etanches très chère en conservant la main au niveau mises a jour et en faisant casquer encore plus chaque modifs même mineur.

Sinon le site de lindberg est moche et ne retransmet pas sa photographie ... et dans le site de mondino je n'aime pas la proximité entre les images qui les amalgames de façon bruillante en une bande d'images ... Mais la réalité a propos d'eux est qu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'un beau site pour faire leur pub

Va voir les créas de l'équipe group94 tu verras que le flash est un outil qui pas le visuel en avant-plan, et c'est ça l'important ! 

après libre a toi de présenter les choses comme tu l'entends, l'important en fait c'est que ton site soit le reflet de ton taf&#8230;


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (15 Mai 2006)

Oui, le plus important c'est ca


De toutes facons, je ne programme pas en flash, donc le probleme est résolu ;-)


----------



## mxmac (16 Mai 2006)

les membres de mon collectif programme pas non plus en AScript...  ... 

[mode meaculpa - les boules]en même temps c'est un mauvais exemple pour un site en carafe de serveurs depuis 2 mois... mais ça va pas tarder a devenir sauvage... on fait pas toujours aussi vite qu'on le voudrait d'autant plus domage pour un site avec une interface de mise a jour quasis plus belle que la partie visiteur la V3 que j'ai mis en ligne 2 mois avant de couper !!! [/mode meaculpa - les boules] 

 

De toutes façons arrive un moment ou il te faudra bien deleguer, si les choses vont bien pour toi, et la, le probleme sera different.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (16 Mai 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> les membres de mon collectif programme pas non plus en AScript...  ...
> 
> [mode meaculpa - les boules]en même temps c'est un mauvais exemple pour un site en carafe de serveurs depuis 2 mois... mais ça va pas tarder a devenir sauvage... on fait pas toujours aussi vite qu'on le voudrait d'autant plus domage pour un site avec une interface de mise a jour quasis plus belle que la partie visiteur la V3 que j'ai mis en ligne 2 mois avant de couper !!! [/mode meaculpa - les boules]
> 
> ...



Oui exactement.
Il faudra que je délègue aussi pour les stages...
Deja je tiens tous les chapeaux, et c'est quand meme pas facile (photgraphe auteur, webdesigner, agent, assistant photographe, assistant administratif, comptable, casteur, chef d'entreprise, retoucheur, coach pour photographes, formateur, etc)


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mai 2006)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Oui exactement.
> Il faudra que je délègue aussi pour les stages...
> Deja je tiens tous les chapeaux, et c'est quand meme pas facile (photgraphe auteur, webdesigner, agent, assistant photographe, assistant administratif, comptable, casteur, chef d'entreprise, retoucheur, coach pour photographes, formateur, etc)



tu es comme nous, tu es à ton compte


----------



## lunshire (17 Mai 2006)

b'en moi c'est http://bestamh.free.fr/
je suis fan des sites je n'arrete pas lol


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2006)

y'a rien sur ton site ?!..... 
_(à part un joli bleu....)_


----------



## heliotrope (17 Mai 2006)

Que dire .... 

tu utilises un doctype xhtml transitional mais ton ton code comporte des instructions de style. La separation contenu presentation n'est pas respectée.

Après graphiquement, c'est cheap qd même.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mai 2006)

lunshire a dit:
			
		

> b'en moi c'est http://bestamh.free.fr/
> je suis fan des sites je n'arrete pas lol


&#8230; lol?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (17 Mai 2006)

Ca sent le troll... vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2006)

_les trolls se reconnaissent-ils à leur orthographe ?_

vous avez 4 heures !


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _les trolls se reconnaissent-ils à leur orthographe ?_
> 
> vous avez 4 heures !



Un joueur de Half-Life ?


----------



## fredmac75 (17 Mai 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Après graphiquement, c'est cheap qd même.



J'admire ton sens de la mesure


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> J'admire ton sens de la mesure


 allez dites le que c'est horrible

c'est pas parce que ça déborde parfois mais là c'est le ponpon


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2006)

MàJ MàJ


----------



## Lila (23 Mai 2006)

Bon je me lance...
....je ne suis pas wesmaster (..ça se voit)
...je n'en ai pas la prétention....(ça se saurait)
...j'ai fait ça pour m'amuser et rendre service.... (ça se fait)
...ça fait 3 mois que j'ai découvert dream....(c'est pas une excuse )

...bon la chose est là


----------



## tatouille (23 Mai 2006)

la sauvage elle est ou ?


----------



## Lila (23 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> la sauvage elle est ou ?



...ben...elle est jaune !!!! . 
(..ah ben oui forcemeent aussi hein bon  )


----------



## tatouille (23 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben...elle est jaune !!!! .
> (..ah ben oui forcemeent aussi hein bon  )



là je suis vert


----------



## HereIam (23 Mai 2006)

http://bichaud.free.fr
Un de plus !
Soyez-y bienvenus en tous cas.
Un petit feedback me ferait plaisir


----------



## tatouille (24 Mai 2006)

HereIam a dit:
			
		

> http://bichaud.free.fr
> Un de plus !
> Soyez-y bienvenus en tous cas.
> Un petit feedback me ferait plaisir&#8230;


tiens contacte ces gens

http://picturetank.com/

demandes phulup the Belges

ca c'est bon

http://bichaud.free.fr/page17/page23/page23.html  

au faites u're welcome !
nioub mais nioub-pro


----------



## HereIam (24 Mai 2006)

Salut Tatouille,
Merci pour le soutien et l'info ! Cool ! 
Tu connais personnellement les gens du site ? Si c'est le cas (et si je me recommande de toi) il n'est pas évident que ton pseudo leur dise quelque chose et j'ai bien peur qu'il me prennent pour un dingue. :hein: 
Je pense que je vais dans un premier temps leur demander un "échange de liens"
A voir.
A+.


----------



## tatouille (24 Mai 2006)

HereIam a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tatouille,
> Merci pour le soutien et l'info ! Cool !
> Tu connais personnellement les gens du site ? Si c'est le cas (et si je me recommande de toi) il n'est pas évident que ton pseudo leur dise quelque chose et j'ai bien peur qu'il me prennent pour un dingue. :hein:
> Je pense que je vais dans un premier temps leur demander un "échange de liens"&#8230;
> ...


non ils te prendront pas pour un Fou  quand on l'ait soi-même 
 

Tu dis "Plombier"
mais je pense que vous avez des choses à faire ensemble (rien de sexuel  ça c'est pour les floodeurs qui passeraient par là )

ésite pas surtout que le bignou monte en flèche  
je t'envoie un message privé demain là je suis à la bourre rdz Bastille


----------



## DanMac (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai modifié mon site de galeries, tant pour la présentation, volontairement simple, que pour les photos (retraits, ajouts retraitement avec Camera RAW et PhotoShop)
Vos opinions ... Merci !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me lance...
> ....je ne suis pas wesmaster (..ça se voit)
> ...je n'en ai pas la prétention....(ça se saurait)
> ...j'ai fait ça pour m'amuser et rendre service.... (ça se fait)
> ...



C'est gentil chez toi...


----------



## mikarock (7 Juin 2006)

Resalut
Un nouveau site / podcast que je viens de créer
Le podcast de dupot, pour le moment j'en suis a 2 emissions, la 3 eme est en préparation pour ce week end, n'hesitez pas pour les critiques c'est le debut, c'est le moment de rectifier le tir 

L'adresse du blog podcast: http://dupot.org/blog/
Le lien pour s'abonner sur itunes: itpc://feeds.feedburner.com/DupotBlog

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil chez toi...



...hum !!! ça c'est juste la maison du gardien !!!!!!!


----------



## tatouille (7 Juin 2006)

update


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...hum !!! ça c'est juste la maison du gardien !!!!!!!



Attendu que les photos sont vraiment réussi.
Attendu que le lieux semble vraiment chouette...
Attendu que l'ergonomie est approximative en sus de l'absence de détails pratiques.
Attendu enfin, que la <title> en l'état est rédibitoire

La cour déclare...  que je piquerais bien une tête dans la piscine trop bleue pour être honnête


----------



## tatouille (7 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Attendu que les photos sont vraiment réussi.
> Attendu que le lieux semble vraiment chouette...
> Attendu que l'ergonomie est approximative en sus de l'absence de détails pratiques.
> Attendu enfin, que la <title> en l'état est rédibitoire
> ...



 elle est remplie avec un mélange cointreau curaso
c'est pour éviter les algues et autres sal*p*es


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Attendu enfin, que la <title> en l'état est rédibitoire


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Juin 2006)

Dis moi lila, si cette maison est en location il serait intéressant pour le chaland de savoir quels en sont les tarifs et les périodes de location
De même, les enfants sont-ils acceptés... même tenus en laisse 
Si je loue cette maison, où pourrais-je faire mes courses. Pompes à essence ? des vélos sont-ils mis à disposition...
Enfin plein de questions qu'une personne lambda est en mesure de se poser avant même d'avoir envie de vous contacter.


@Tatouille... et le triple sec, t'en fait quoi ? Ahhh dans le pédiluve...


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi lila, si cette maison est en location il serait intéressant pour le chaland de savoir quels en sont les tarifs et les périodes de location
> De même, les enfants sont-ils acceptés... même tenus en laisse
> Si je loue cette maison, où pourrais-je faire mes courses. Pompes à essence ? des vélos sont-ils mis à disposition...
> Enfin plein de questions qu'une personne lambda est en mesure de se poser avant même d'avoir envie de vous contacter.



....Se Vende...
....c'est de l'incitation par la frustration..... 
....et puis ya le site de la commune...
....et puis.....c'est pas ma faute!


----------



## tatouille (7 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Se Vende...
> ....c'est de l'incitation par la frustration.....
> ....et puis ya le site de la commune...
> ....et puis.....c'est pas ma faute!


hé soi commerciale tu tiens un client alors réponds oui à toutes les questions du Parigo 
et tu lui demandes de payer avant  c'est un coup à se retrouver au milieu des chèvres et des oliviers
sans essence


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> hé soi commerciale tu tiens un client alors réponds oui à toutes les questions du Parigo
> et tu lui demandes de payer avant  c'est un coup à se retrouver au milieu des chèvres et des oliviers
> sans essence




......tu crois qu'il veut acheter ?????


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ......tu crois qu'il veut acheter ?????


 Non : il veut te vendre une prestation   

En négociant au plus serré, tu peux t'en sortir avec un échange contre 2 semaines de location gratuite en pleine saison 

(Pardon fred )


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non : il veut te vendre une prestation
> 
> En négociant au plus serré, tu peux t'en sortir avec un échange contre 2 semaines de location gratuite en pleine saison
> 
> (Pardon fred )


Zut j'a suis découvert...

Tatouille, Starmac, dites moi que vous n'aimeriez pas piquer une petite tête dans cette piscine .

Pour la propal c'est déjà fait, discretement sans en avoir l'air, en mp . On m'a gentiment fait comprendre que ce n'était pas nécessaire.

Que celui qui n'y a jamais eu recour me jette un Daïkiri... ou un B 52's


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Zut j'a suis découvert...
> Tatouille, Starmac, dites moi que vous n'aimeriez pas piquer une petite tête dans cette piscine


Bah, si c'est ça le deal, je veux bien échanger mes 6 semaines de congés bricolage de cet été contre 2 semaines au soleil... et une reflexion approfondie sur le titre à donner à ce sit


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si c'est ça le deal, je veux bien échanger mes 6 semaines de congés bricolage de cet été contre 2 semaines au soleil... et une reflexion approfondie sur le titre à donner à ce sit



Je propose un séminaire sur la "phenoménologie du titrage d'un site web ou l'art d'agrémenter vos pages pour les rendre vivantes"

Lieu----> Provence
Durée---->15 jours
Hébergement---> en villa provençale, avec piscine.

NOUS RAPPELLONS QUE LES ENFANTS SONT ACCEPTES SOUS LA RESPONSABILITE DE LEUR MAITRE.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> NOUS RAPPELLONS QUE LES ENFANTS SONT ACCEPTES SOUS LA RESPONSABILITE DE LEUR MAITRE.


Ca marche : pour l'enfant, j'ai prévu une garde en centre adapté avec de l'espace pour courrir sans me faire *****
Les filles sont acceptées ?
Parce que même si elle ne comprend rien à la phénoménoloie, peut être qu'elle sera utile à tous les pénomènes présent ?


----------



## freddie380 (7 Juin 2006)

HereIam a dit:
			
		

> http://bichaud.free.fr
> Un de plus !
> Soyez-y bienvenus en tous cas.
> Un petit feedback me ferait plaisir



joli travail....les series paris  et paris 911 sont superbes.


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un séminaire sur la "phenoménologie du titrage d'un site web ou l'art d'agrémenter vos pages pour les rendre vivantes"
> 
> Lieu----> Provence
> Durée---->15 jours
> ...




....bonne nouvelle...ya le WIFI....et des housses étanches pour utiliser les portables sur les matelas gonflables....et pour ceux qui renverseraientt maladroitement leur Daikiri

....et ma belle-soeur est charmante


----------



## tatouille (8 Juin 2006)

moi je suis pour le bricolage au soleil 



> ....et ma belle-soeur est charmante



nue ou en maillot de bain ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Juin 2006)

... devinez?

Geekshealth update!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Juin 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... devinez?
> 
> Geekshealth update!


&#8230; personne? 

Alleeezzz, lâchez-vous, cassez!


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2006)

Que veux-tu qu'on dise ?
C'est un blog, propre. Il fonctionne.
La feuille de style est sobre.
On y retrouve ses petits sans grand effort grace aux liens par catégorie sous la bannière.

Ca marche, quoi dire de plus ?
On ne révolutionne rien non plus hein  ?
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu qu'on dise ?
> C'est un blog, propre. Il fonctionne.
> La feuille de style est sobre.
> On y retrouve ses petits sans grand effort grace aux liens par catégorie sous la bannière.
> ...


----------



## tatouille (12 Juin 2006)

mefies toi le webkit accepte les changements de style sur les éléments form
donc à prévoir pour les prochaines versions de saf

tu pourrais ajouter un place holder sur saf
comme cela tu aurais un effet natif de champs de recherche avec la petite loupe


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mefies toi le webkit accepte les changements de style sur les éléments form
> donc à prévoir pour les prochaines versions de saf
> 
> tu pourrais ajouter un place holder sur saf
> comme cela tu aurais un effet natif de champs de recherche avec la petite loupe


sorry mais là j'ai vraiment rien compris


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2006)

j'ai aussi un peu de mal avec la prose tatouille (ah les développeurs !) mais si j'ai bien regardé et bien compris ce qu'il écrit sur son site, alors il a fait une partie de ses études en Italie, donc je ne peux pas lui en vouloir 

Sinon, je pense avoir compris que Safari devrait dans des versions à venir supporter les changements de styles sur les objets de formulaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Alors que le webkit apple intègre cette possibilité.

Quant à mettre un place holder (emplacement réservé) pour safari, je ne vois pas très bien.


----------



## tatouille (13 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi un peu de mal avec la prose tatouille (ah les développeurs !) mais si j'ai bien regardé et bien compris ce qu'il écrit sur son site, alors il a fait une partie de ses études en Italie, donc je ne peux pas lui en vouloir
> 
> Sinon, je pense avoir compris que Safari devrait dans des versions à venir supporter les changements de styles sur les objets de formulaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Alors que le webkit apple intègre cette possibilité.
> 
> Quant à mettre un place holder (emplacement réservé) pour safari, je ne vois pas très bien.


je suis italien importé en France 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
    <title>Untitled</title>
    <meta name="generator" content="BBEdit 7.1.4" />
</head>
<body>
<input id="my_search" type="search" value="" placeholder="Entrer les mots-clés" autosave="my_search" results="10" />
</body>
</html>
```
en faite je te propose un champs de recherche comme dans ton environnement cocoa
il y a pas mal de hack safari avoir des petites checkboxes ecetera


/*Sinon, je pense avoir compris que Safari devrait dans des versions à venir supporter les changements de styles sur les objets de formulaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Alors que le webkit apple intègre cette possibilité.
*/
esatto

ici de l'info ? modifier oou non son doctype pour passer au validateur w3 ?
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/hyatt/archives/cat_safari.html

en effet type search pourrait être déclaré dans un doctype modifié
les avis sont partagés

ceci était un interlude developpement web offert par tatouille

tatouille dit tout haut dans un language innacessible ce que tout le monde pense clairement 

 méditer


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

Ciao Tatouille e tanti saluti da Adriano (sono italiano nato in Francia)

Bon finalement, je n'étais pas trop loin du compte.

mais quant à ce fameux attribut placeholder, il est bon de préciser qu'il semble être une spécificité de Safari.

Pour étendre ce comportement à Firefox, IE etc j'ai trouvé un petit bout de code javascript à cette adresse : http://www.beyondstandards.com/archives/input-placeholders/

Voili, voilà

Forza Italia


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Juin 2006)

Aurions nous eu des propos trop dur, de telle manière que plus personne n'ose proposer ses créations ?


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2006)

Tout le monde est :
1 - devant sa télé pour la coupe
2 - devant ses cours pour les épreuves terminales
3 - devant son bureau pour boucler ses dossiers


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est :
> 1 - devant sa télé pour la coupe
> 2 - devant ses cours pour les épreuves terminales
> 3 - devant son bureau pour boucler ses dossiers



 pour une fois la France travaille


----------



## Galatée (21 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Aurions nous eu des propos trop dur, de telle manière que plus personne n'ose proposer ses créations ?



Bon alors, je me lance... :rose:

Quelques précisions d'abord... C'est un site sans ambition, hein, donc c'est pas vraiment joli. Il y a plusieurs galeries de photos, dirigées plus particulièrement vers nos amis (parce que ça intéresse pas tellement les autres, des photos de gens qu'ils ne connaissent pas ).

Quelques petites questions également :

1° Je fais ça avec Nvu, et en police de titre j'avais mis Lucida Handwriting, mais quand je télécharge la page sur le site, ça remet une police toute simple, comment ça se fait ?

2° Il n'y a pas un moyen gratuit pour que ça fasse plus "Made by Mac" ?

3° Il y a un film, que tout le monde n'arrive pas à lire, comment ça se fait ?

L'humour du film (en fait, de la pub pour "Tampus" ) est plutôt scato, hein, des fois on a des accès de bêtise infantile 
Pour les boutons, il y a un truc en surimpression derrière, mais c'est parce que c'est une version démo de ButtonBuilder.

Voilà, allez-y, lâchez-vous (mais rappelez-vous que ce site n'a pas du tout de prétention, et que c'est la première fois que je créais un site  ) :

Le site de Saltabadil et Galatée...

Soyez pas trop méchants quand même, hein... :rose:


----------



## fredmac75 (22 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> 1° Je fais ça avec Nvu, et en police de titre j'avais mis Lucida Handwriting, mais quand je télécharge la page sur le site, ça remet une police toute simple, comment ça se fait ?
> 
> 2° Il n'y a pas un moyen gratuit pour que ça fasse plus "Made by Mac" ?
> 
> ...


 Salut,
1° lucida handwriting n'est pas une typo systeme, aussi l'ordinateur qui ne la possède pas la remplacera par une police arial ou verdana le plus souvent.

2° Peut être l'utilisation d'un logiciel comme Iweb. Mais ton inspiration restera ton premier outil.

3° "Tout le monde" est sur mac, sur pc, quels os, quels navigateurs, plug-in ?  toutes questions auxquelles tu te dois de répondre pour isoler le problème. Néanmoins on peut déjà s'interroger sur la présence de quicktime sur les machines PC.


Ca va... pas trop méchant


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, comme tu as ouvert le bal, Fredmac75, je prends la suite pour une ou deux remarques. Je pointe :
- d'un point de vue global, le manque d'unité des différentes pages accessibles
- des difficultés de navigation : certaines galleries ont un lien permettant le retour à l'accueil des photos, d'autres non.
- les boutons réalisés avec ButtonBuilder sont cracra et peu lisibles (blanc sur vert clair outche).
- le film est extrèment lourd à charger : essaie de choisir un autre niveau de compression pour le rendre plus accessible

pas trop méchant non plus ?


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, bein voilà celui que je viens de faire pour des amis....suis gentil!!! 
reste à mettre la détection des plugins, pis ca devrait être bon..
Remarque perso, que je souhaite me dire...."tout le monde n'a pas la navigation par onglet Hunjord"....:mouais: 
Vous comprendrez sans doute.

c'est ici


----------



## Galatée (23 Juin 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 1° lucida handwriting n'est pas une typo systeme, aussi l'ordinateur qui ne la possède pas la remplacera par une police arial ou verdana le plus souvent.
> 
> 2° Peut être l'utilisation d'un logiciel comme Iweb. Mais ton inspiration restera ton premier outil.
> ...



Alors... Tout d'abord, merci  
Justement, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de constantes pour le film : ma mère qui a 10.4, QT je sais pas quelle version (mais je pense assez moderne puisqu'elle a 10.4) et qui navigue avec Safari n'a que le son ; mon père qui a 10.4, QT pareil et qui y va avec Safari n'a aucun problème, moi j'ai QT Pro 7, 10.3.9 et Safari, aucun problème... Pour les utilisateurs de PC, c'est pareil, ça dépend, certains ont tout sans problème, d'autres juste l'image, et d'autres encore rien du tout...

J'ai pourtant essayé de compresser dans le format le plus "universel", je crois, j'avais cherché des heures ici, j'ai fait tous les réglages recommandés...



			
				Starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme tu as ouvert le bal, Fredmac75, je prends la suite pour une ou deux remarques. Je pointe :
> - d'un point de vue global, le manque d'unité des différentes pages accessibles
> - des difficultés de navigation : certaines galleries ont un lien permettant le retour à l'accueil des photos, d'autres non.
> - les boutons réalisés avec ButtonBuilder sont cracra et peu lisibles (blanc sur vert clair outche).
> ...



Merci à toi aussi  
Manque d'unité, pourquoi ? Tu peux développer ? C'est parce que ça change de couleur ?
De police ?

Pour les galeries, il faut que je fasse un index des indexs des indexs 
Pour le film... chez moi et chez mon père, ça met deux minutes à peine... Comme je l'ai dit au dessus, je ne vois pas d'autres moyens : j'avais ouvert une discussion, je me suis servie des réponses qu'on m'avait donné, et j'ai fait une recherche en plus, j'ai trouvé les mêmes conseils...

Merci, en tout cas.
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2006)

en tous les &#231;a c'est du sc&#233;nario beton vous &#234;tes bon pour t&#233;l&#233;plaisance

mais bon je suivrais mes camarades peut mieux faire vas-y lache &#233;clate toi un peu
quelque r&#232;gles de mise en page des Titres des jeux de typo pourquoi pas

http://www.yellowpimento.com/
http://www.head-space.com/
http://www.design-agency.com/project/main.html
http://www.typo.com/
http://www.wpdfd.com/
http://www.tribu-design.com/fr/index.php
http://www.intramuros.fr/mag.html

un tr&#232;s bon bouquin

http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Auteur/24168/jeffrey-zeldman?xd=6b0d1ae5507c21a25a92e8a2c2213179

en plus vous avez un super theme y'a de quoi faire un trippe ascii/html
avec des fonts monaco courrier  un pendu !!!!! j'aurais organis&#233; tout le site avec ce theme

lachez vous !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2006)

Galat&#233 a dit:


> Manque d'unit&#233;, pourquoi ? Tu peux d&#233;velopper ? C'est parce que &#231;a change de couleur ?
> De police ?
> 
> Pour les galeries, il faut que je fasse un index des indexs des indexs


S'agissant du manque d'unit&#233;, oui, cela passe par les changements de couleur, de fond etc.
Sans voulir imposer mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences, j'aime qu'il y ait une unit&#233; dans la pr&#233;sentation.
Certaines galeries ont des gros boutons, d'autres non.
Par ailleurs, s'agissant de ces notions d'index : si on prends un-e gallerie on a la possibilit&#233; de revenir &#224; l'index des photos par un lien explicite, pour d'autres ce n'est pas le cas.
Pour les couleurs, oui, bof, on se croit sur un site hackers amateurs 

Enfin, pour ce qui est du film, la lecture s'est faite de fa&#231;on fluide ce soir... je regarde la deuxi&#232;me partie et j'en fais ma critique 

[critique on] j'ai ador&#233; ta fuite avec les mules au pied, le summum du gore. un vrai film de genre [critique off]


----------



## hunjord (24 Juin 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bein voilà celui que je viens de faire pour des amis....suis gentil!!!
> reste à mettre la détection des plugins, pis ca devrait être bon..
> Remarque perso, que je souhaite me dire...."tout le monde n'a pas la navigation par onglet Hunjord"....:mouais:
> Vous comprendrez sans doute.
> ...


Bon bein pour celui-la personne ne veut rien dire....c'est qu'il doit être trop bien...


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2006)

le livre d'or ne fonctionne pas


----------



## hunjord (24 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> le livre d'or ne fonctionne pas


Alors cela c'est dingue....car c'est un lien pour aller sur le forum....je suis sur que si tu relances le bazar tu vas voir apparaitre forum à la place, j'ai constaté ce délire aussi.


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Alors cela c'est dingue....car c'est un lien pour aller sur le forum....je suis sur que si tu relances le bazar tu vas voir apparaitre forum à la place, j'ai constaté ce délire aussi.


J'veux pas l'savoir !
Faut qu'ça marche du premier coup


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai remis au gout du jour mon petit site web :

Pharmacos

Réalisé avec dreamweaver et cyberduck 

J'attends vos commentaires   

Pharmacos


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Juin 2006)

salut,
Ce serait sympathique de savoir quel est l'objet du site en arrivant sur la page d'accueil... En l'état le title "pharmacos" ne renseigne sur rien


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

Tu me diras que je cherche la petite b&#234;te, eh oui 

Tous les liens accentu&#233;s (il en reste) ne fonctionnent pas  

Il s'agit de ceux avec &#239; (acide valpro&#239;que par exemple).


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2006)

Oups je les avais oubliés ceux la......les ï

Et bien voui ca ne renseigne pas sur le thème     

Je prends en compte tou ces commentaires
Merci


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Oups je les avais oubliés ceux la......les ï
> 
> Et bien voui ca ne renseigne pas sur le thème
> 
> ...



pourquoi vous utilisez php ?
pour faire un site static

?

le dico des molécule c'est pas vraiment un dico 
de plus les accent non ascii dans les url moyen ...
de plus les représentations 2d pourrait etre generer dynamiquement
depuis ...

et puis je crois qu'il y a pas d'espoir c'est moche , les logiciels aussi ...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vous utilisez php ?
> pour faire un site static
> 
> ?
> ...




PHP parce que le site va &#233;voluer en non statique et parce que j'avais envie  
Ce n'est pas marqu&#233; que c'est un dico  
Desol&#233; pour les accents personne n'est parfait  
Je n'ai pas g&#233;n&#233;rer dynamiquement les repr&#233;sentations depuis.....parce que je ne connais pas 

"c'est moche" : les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas
"les logiciels aussi" : alors la je te dis m****.

Tout cela pour dire que ton commentaire est pourris et aucunement productif, que les logiciels ne te plaisent peut etre pas mais sauvent la vie de beaucoup d'&#233;tudiant.

Et ta maman ne t'a jamais dit: "on ne dit pas c'est moche, on dit cela ne me plait pas !"

Tant qu'il y a de la vie il y a de l'espoir.
Quesque tu fais dans la vie : tu es webdesigner parce que je comprendrais (et encore pas sur)

Enfin en esp&#233;rant ne jamais avoir affaire &#224; toi.
Salut


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2006)

Dieu! que j'aime ce thread


----------



## fredmac75 (30 Juin 2006)

Toi aussi


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2006)

c'est moche 
*
Quesque tu fais dans la vie : tu es webdesigner parce que je comprendrais (et encore pas sur)

*j'aime le travail s&#233;rieux quand tu fais un logiciel le gui est essentiel car une application 
est au service du client il ne faut pas etre un codeur mais plutot un bon ing&#233;gnieur 

visite mon home tu auras un petit tour d'horizon 

Pharmacos il faut pas se vexer mais r&#233;agir !!!!!! 

on ne suave pas la vie de quelqu'un en fesant un logiciel on fait un outil qui est un compl&#233;ment &#224; un travail
une aide un outil pour am&#233;liorer celui ci 

si je fais un marteaux de 15 tonnes en effet c'est un marteau un outil 
mais il est plutot plus chiant &#224; utiliser qu'une pierre

un GUI propre est logique veux tres souvent dire un moteur propre 

une tete bien faite dans un corps sein

c'est valable surtout en dev


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Juillet 2006)

Bon voilà mon site c'est du RapidWeaver mais bon c'est surtout pour le contenu


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2006)

Ben voui tu trouves ca moche c'est ton choix comme je te dis les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas........ 
Tu sais en pharma on cherche avec mon logiciel a avoir une meilleur note au partiel et pas que le gui soit exceptionnel.
Et puis j'men fout je l'aime comme ca et tu vois moi je trouve que ton home est bien fait mais je n'aime pas non plus les couleurs je trouve cela laid.....enfin c'est ton choix.

Voila a bon entendeur salut


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ben voui tu trouves ca moche c'est ton choix comme je te dis les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas........
> Tu sais en pharma on cherche avec mon logiciel a avoir une meilleur note au partiel et pas que le gui soit exceptionnel.
> Et puis j'men fout je l'aime comme ca et tu vois moi je trouve que ton home est bien fait mais je n'aime pas non plus les couleurs je trouve cela laid.....enfin c'est ton choix.
> 
> Voila a bon entendeur salut


//pas que le gui soit exceptionnel.

pas exceptionnel -> normal

qui dit GUI d&#233;gueux dit code d&#233;gueux


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2006)

M'en fout de toute façon le thread c'est vos sites perso, pas vos logiciels perso


----------



## macintroll (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon ben puisque vous le demandez 

mes sites perso sont ici ( juste en bas dans la signature) 

Soyez pas trop méchants hein ...
le premier n'est plus vraiment mis à jour et le suivant n'est qu'un blog

 :rose:


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

macintoll est encore vivant ?!!


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2006)

le Kröte est pas mal 
mais tu as plein de bordel comme moi et c'est dure de tout montrer
en ce qui concerne le premier site 

le trop tue le lisible


----------



## macintroll (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> macintoll est encore vivant ?!!




hihihi Back on the Forum YES ! j'ai enfin reussi à me relogger ! (honte sur moua :rose: )
En tout cas, je vois qu'il y en a qui n'ont pas bougé d'un iota ...


----------



## Pooley (4 Juillet 2006)

allez hop! fini le skyblog!

http://captures.20mn.com

c'est toujours ca, meme si c'est pas encore un vrai site perso...


----------



## macintroll (4 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> le Kröte est pas mal
> mais tu as plein de bordel comme moi et c'est dure de tout montrer
> en ce qui concerne le premier site
> 
> le trop tue le lisible




Ouaip c'est bien ca le blèm... faudrait presque un site pour chaque truc !...
:rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (8 Juillet 2006)

Bojour &#224; tous,
je vous pr&#233;sente mon premier site perso, je debute sous Flash et Dream alors l'indulgence est requise....  
C'est vraiment un site perso sur ce que je fais, ce que j'aime, un peu egocentrique quoi !

Attention, il y a un lien qui ne marche pas dans la premiere page, c'est le lien vers mon blog (acc&#232;s direct via ma signature en bas de mon message), j'ai post&#233; dans le forum developpement pour trouver une solution.

Sinon tout le reste fonctionne... 
Sauf sous I.E o&#249; l'anim du debut ne marche pas et le texte est beaucoup plus gros &#224; l'interieur du site.

J'ai encore beaucoup de trucs &#224; voir...... et &#224; apprendre !!!

Merci de me donner vos avis sur ce premier jet !  :rose: 

Voil&#224; l'adresse :
http://mamacass.ifrance.com

Mamacass


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bojour à tous




Bojour ! 

Site, Blog, .... :hein: 

pourquoi ne pas attaquer directement par Présentation, Galeries, Coups de cur, Blog.... ?


et puis la pub ifrance en haut, ça craint ...

bon, je vais regarder le contenu !


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais regarder le contenu !




think CMS


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

Alors quelques d&#233;tails :
- on fait son choix &#224; l'entr&#233;e en cliquant sur des carr&#233;s de couleur, pour cela n'est-il plus le cas apr&#232;s ?
- une foix qu'on regarde une galerie, il n'y a plus de lien "retour" vers l'origine alors qu'il est pr&#233;sent sur les autres type de page
- m&#234;me remarque pour la page cv.
- toujours pour la page cv une version imprimable serait la bienvenue.

Et pour le blog : gros pb car je ne vois que les smilies !!! le texte existe dans les sources mais passez y'a rien &#224; faire avec Safari ni Firefox d'ailleurs.

Et c'est vrai la pub, c'est lourdingue.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juillet 2006)

BoNjour à tous et merci pour commentaires,

*"thinks CMS"  > *

c'est quoi ?

*"pourquoi ne pas attaquer directement par Présentation, Galeries, Coups de cur, Blog.... ?" >* 

oui c'est peut être vrai mais je voyais ça comme ça, à l'arrivée on rentre soit dans le site, soit dans le blog ou sur la page nature, c'est une question de gout ou j'ai une logique bizarre ? 

*"on fait son choix à l'entrée en cliquant sur des carrés de couleur, pour cela n'est-il plus le cas après ?" > *

Ben..... c'est ce que l'on fait après non ? (pour présentation, galeries, coups de coeur) mais après ok pour les galeries faut cliquer sur le texte, donc je corrigerais cela.

*"une foix qu'on regarde une galerie, il n'y a plus de lien "retour" vers l'origine alors qu'il est présent sur les autres type de page" >*

J'ai fait mes galeries avec l'application Galerie, donc il y a le bouton index en haut de la page pour retrouner aux vignettes, mais c'est vrai que si on regarde plusieurs photos en grand format on doit cliquer plusieurs fois sur "page précédente" pour retrouver la page d'accueil soit la page avec les trois carrés violet, donc comment remédier à cela ?

*"même remarque pour la page cv" >*

Ben là tu cliques sur le bouton page précédente de ton navigateur ! Comme c'est un pdf, je sais pas comment faire !

*"toujours pour la page cv une version imprimable serait la bienvenue" >*

C'est un pdf au format A4 et quand il s'ouvre tu as normalement les boutons imprimer, enregistrer comme dans acrobat mais à l'intérieur de safari, non ?

*"Et pour le blog : gros pb car je ne vois que les smilies !!! le texte existe dans les sources mais passez y'a rien à faire avec Safari ni Firefox d'ailleurs" >*

Oui je sais mais je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème j'ai posté dans "Développement" sur mac G >> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135831 j'ai repris un fil existant mais aucune réponse pour l'instant.

*"Et c'est vrai la pub, c'est lourdingue"*

Ben oui je sais..... mais je vais chez qui pour pas avoir de pub ? J'ai essayé d'aller chez Free mais j'ai été redirigé vers une page pour m'abonner, donc......... ?


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> *"même remarque pour la page cv" >*
> 
> Ben là tu cliques sur le bouton page précédente de ton navigateur ! Comme c'est un pdf, je sais pas comment faire !
> 
> ...


Au temps pour moi, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil un poil trop rapide 


			
				MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> *"Et pour le blog : gros pb car je ne vois que les smilies !!! le texte existe dans les sources mais passez y'a rien à faire avec Safari ni Firefox d'ailleurs" >*
> 
> Oui je sais mais je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème j'ai posté dans "Développement" sur mac G >> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135831 j'ai repris un fil existant mais aucune réponse pour l'instant.


je regarderai de plus près.


			
				MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> *"Et c'est vrai la pub, c'est lourdingue"*
> 
> Ben oui je sais..... mais je vais chez qui pour pas avoir de pub ? J'ai essayé d'aller chez Free mais j'ai été redirigé vers une page pour m'abonner, donc......... ?


Ton FAI ne propose pas d'hébergement gratuit ?


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juillet 2006)

Je suis chez Orange, mais en fait comme j'ai cr&#233;e mon blog sous ifrance, logiquement je me suis tourn&#233; vers ifrance pour heberg&#233; mon site.
Je vais aller voir chez Orange.
Merci &#224; vous deux !


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)

oubli Orange aussi... rien contre eux, mais autant separer provider et hebergement, ça donne plus de libertés !

un bon truc pour commencer, avec php et mysql


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien.
Par contre mes pages sont en html et si je comprends bien l&#224; c'est pour heberger des pages en php, non ? (suis une vrai newbie en dev. web, je vous l'avais dit !!) On pourrait continuer sur le lien en dev.web que j'avais donner pour ne pas polluer le fil, non ?

Sinon vous m'avez donner vos avis sur le contenu, et je vous remercie mais au niveau "esth&#233;tique" vous en pensez quoi ? Si on oublie la pub ?


----------



## cyb85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, je me permet de vous présenter mon site Internet créé avec Iweb et photoshop CS2 (pour les galeries flash).
J'ai beaucoup d'autres idées (notamment en flash) mais je n'arrive pas (ou pas encore  ) à les concrétiser... 

http://www.zingaro-pictures.com

Amitiés à vous, Cyril


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2006)

Félicitation, très beau j'admire les photos     
Félicitation   

Pharmacos


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> Suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, je me permet de vous pr&#233;senter mon site Internet cr&#233;&#233; avec Iweb et photoshop CS2 (pour les galeries flash).
> J'ai beaucoup d'autres id&#233;es (notamment en flash) mais je n'arrive pas (ou pas encore  ) &#224; les concr&#233;tiser...
> 
> http://www.zingaro-pictures.com
> ...



Yep vraiment bien fait ...  
Tu devrais mettre le lien dans le fil sur iWeb  
Bon allez soir&#233;e disco


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juillet 2006)

Bon ben moi je vais me cacher, hein.......

Bravo Cyb85 pour ton site ! Tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi !


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Juillet 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> Suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, je me permet de vous pr&#233;senter mon site Internet cr&#233;&#233; avec Iweb et photoshop CS2 (pour les galeries flash).
> J'ai beaucoup d'autres id&#233;es (notamment en flash) mais je n'arrive pas (ou pas encore  ) &#224; les concr&#233;tiser...
> 
> http://www.zingaro-pictures.com
> ...


Salut,
j'entre dans le vif du sujet en disant que la facture du site est classique... son gros point fort est qu'il tient bien la route (pour un site fait sous Iweb) ; l'effet mirroring des images manque d'originalit&#233;, mais chacun fait comme il le sent.

Pour ce qui est du code rien de particulier &#224; dire qui n'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dis dans la mesure o&#249; le site est r&#233;alis&#233; sur Iweb... cependant on ne peut s'emp&#234;cher de penser que le poid du code pourrait probablement &#234;tre divis&#233; par deux 

Cot&#233; ergonomie des galeries, c'est pas la joie :
- le player est tout en bas &#224; droite : pourquoi un positionnement aussi peut pratique. De m&#234;me, l'utilisateur doit deviner la fonction des ic&#244;nes, et c'est dommage. Un info-bulle pourrait "annoncer la fonction"
- les vignettes sont vraiment trop petites, et la manipulation pour passer de l'une &#224; l'autre et erratique, tout bouge ; il faut &#234;tre un snipper... la m&#234;me galerie sans ce comportement deviendrait tout de suite plus "navigable". Peut &#234;tre que l'utilisation d'un script LightBox en remplacement du flash donnerait de meilleurs r&#233;sultats en mati&#232;re de navigation.

Voilu


----------



## cyb85 (11 Juillet 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'entre dans le vif du sujet en disant que la facture du site est classique... son gros point fort est qu'il tient bien la route (pour un site fait sous Iweb) ; l'effet mirroring des images manque d'originalité, mais chacun fait comme il le sent.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du code rien de particulier à dire qui n'ai déjà été dis dans la mesure où le site est réalisé sur Iweb... cependant on ne peut s'empêcher de penser que le poid du code pourrait probablement être divisé par deux
> ...



Je te remercie pour ton avis, je suis bien conscient des problèmes de naviguation de mon site, mais je n'ai pas assez de connaissance dans ce domaine pour l'instant... Le cahier des charges, pour mes galeries, c'est qu'il me fallait un automatisme simple et relativement rapide, quand je rentre de reportage (mariage, concert...etc) je mets tout sur le net, et quand tu as 500 photos à mettre  il faut que se soit simple et rapide...
L'automatisme de photoshop CS2 est très pratique pour ça mais c'est vrais qu'il n'est pas naviguable facilement... il faut un petit temp d'apprentissage.

Je vais essayer de me cultiver, au travers de ce forum, et d'améliorer ça.

En tous cas merci pour vos réactions...


----------



## mxmac (13 Juillet 2006)

s'appeler zingaro c'est un coup de bol aussi


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour le lien.
> Par contre mes pages sont en html et si je comprends bien là c'est pour heberger des pages en php, non ? (suis une vrai newbie en dev. web, je vous l'avais dit !!)



c'est un hebergement classique, mais qui supporte en plus le php et t'offre une base mysql... le tout sans pub !


----------



## cyb85 (13 Juillet 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> s'appeler zingaro c'est un coup de bol aussi



:love:  :love:   c'est bien pour le réferencement...


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2006)

dernier trip totoshop (pas fini)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

un petit ePortfolio, dites moi un peu ce que vous en pensez &#8230;


http://www.sebastien-bruere.name/


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juillet 2006)

Un petit tour par ici nan ??? 

_Edit : un Auvergnat de plus _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

merci j'avais pas vu.

un auvergnat de plus, ms qui ne connait pas encore MacAuvergne (cela n'en fait-il pas un demi-auvergnat)


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2006)

brageira a dit:
			
		

> merci j'avais pas vu.
> 
> un auvergnat de plus, ms qui ne connait pas encore MacAuvergne (cela n'en fait-il pas un demi-auvergnat)


D&#233;couvrez la psychologie des organisations et l'ergonomie

oui c'est l'UML 

pour moi c'est aussi imcomplet et en dehors de l'usage


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2006)

Alalalala toujours aussi encourageant tatouille  

Moi jtrouve ca pas trop mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai complètement modifié mon site de webdesign et voici le résultat.

J'attends vos impressions, remarques constructives et suggestions, spécialement ceux de Fredmac75, Dcz_, et Tatouille :love: 

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2006)

Et bien moi j'adore,
surtout le flash du haut.....les petits nuages...

de toute facon j'adore le bleu alors.....

Et bien maintenant j'ai envie de savoir si tatouille va aimer.


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai compl&#232;tement modifi&#233; mon site de webdesign et voici le r&#233;sultat.
> 
> ...


Salut,
tu vas sans doute trouver que je pinaille, mais bon...

1 - Il me semble que l'&#233;cart de taille de la police entre les titres (<H3>...</h3>) et les paragraphes (<p>) est trop faible... on a du mal &#224; diff&#233;rencier les parties de la page. Toutes choses &#233;gales par ailleurs, cela d&#233;pend bien &#233;videmment des r&#233;glages du navigateur. Pour ma part je suis sur un corps 10px.

2-  gestion des Hn d&#233;concertante :
En effet, ta page d&#233;bute par un H3... o&#249; est pass&#233; le H1 ? Quand au H2 "Path", j'ai du mal &#224; en saisir l'utilit&#233; . Un commentaire de code ne serait-il pas plus opportun ?

3 - Page en anglais...
Si tu t'adresses &#224; un public international, pourquoi ne pas mettre un renifleur pour d&#233;tecter la langue du navigateur et orienter le visiteur vers la bonne page ?

Si tu t'adresses &#224; une client&#232;le francophone, pourquoi ne pas tomber directement sur la page en fran&#231;ais ?

4 - Curseurs...
Toujours ce probl&#232;me de curseur "exotic"

5 - D&#233;calage
Sur la page d'accueil en fran&#231;ais, il se produit un d&#233;calage lorsque l'on passe la souris sur l'image du dernier projet

6 - Gestion des ul, ol et dt
Sur ta div "tabcontentcontainer", tu utilises un s&#233;rie qui pourrait tout &#224; fait &#234;tre une liste... une liste d'items.

7 - Icon
Tu as retir&#233; ton "horrible logo", mais ton icone de signet est toujours le m&#234;me, non ?

Pour ce qui est strictement du design je t'en ai d&#233;j&#224; touch&#233; deux trois mots.

Voilu


----------



## Quetis (23 Juillet 2006)

Bon en ce moment le design est pas tres jolie ! mais je donne comme meme mon blog !
Http://quetiis.free.fr


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai complètement modifié mon site de webdesign et voici le résultat.
> 
> ...



Tiens, à propos, pour contrôler la qualité de ton site tu peux t'inscrire ici c'est gratuit. Tu pourras ainsi tout contrôler point par point, suivant ton type de site web, si tout est ok.


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> tu vas sans doute trouver que je pinaille, mais bon...
> 
> 1 - Il me semble que l'écart de taille de la police entre les titres (<H3>...</h3>) et les paragraphes (<p>) est trop faible... on a du mal à différencier les parties de la page. Toutes choses égales par ailleurs, cela dépend bien évidemment des réglages du navigateur. Pour ma part je suis sur un corps 10px.
> ...


une seule chose me dérange et c'est marketing/strategy

creative webdesign agency -> je vois un blog

il faut sortir de ce design pour un front "creative webdesign agency"

vous pouvez avoir un blog d'entreprise et ca c'est tres bien
pour parler librement de problematiques autour d'un projet 

"creative webdesign agency" c'est tout le contraire du blog

tiens regarde 

http://www.grouek.com/


autre exemple autre thematique

http://www.total-graphik.com/

et voila ca sent tout de suite le site de graphistes



il ya un probleme entre le visuel et le discours



ps : je suis aussi un ex Lowe-Alice et Omnicom

tu ne peux pas me vendre du coca ds un pack de lait



			
				Quetis a dit:
			
		

> Bon en ce moment le design est pas tres jolie ! mais je donne comme meme mon blog !
> Http://quetiis.free.fr


essaye de re-travailler ton fond de page pour qu'il puisse etre continu
active le mode page par page !!! moins d'elements

soit plus personnel dans ton univers graphique !!!!! c'est un blog 
tu es trop ikea "je presente mon salon tout neuf sortie de l'usine" 
ce que tu n'es pas meme si tu es jeune

et ca n'a rien a voir avec le jolie


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> tu ne peux pas me vendre du coca ds un pack de lait



Mais si... du Cocalait  ou encore du Lait-Cola


----------



## elchiapas (29 Juillet 2006)

voici le premier sit que j'ai fait pour mon assoc sur RW, il est encore incomplet mais bon, dites moi ce que vous en pensez
a+

http://cfs59.free.fr


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juillet 2006)

Slt fred 

Je voulais juste te signaler que ton header pose probl&#232;me sur Opera et Safari. _"quatuorprod creation de site : la creation de site internet sur mesure"_ superpose ton image, en tr&#232;s grand sur Safari et de mani&#232;re plus discr&#232;te mais n&#233;enmoins bien pr&#233;sente sur Opera.

Voil&#224;, juste comme &#231;a en passant...


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Juillet 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Slt fred
> 
> Je voulais juste te signaler que ton header pose problème sur Opera et Safari. _"quatuorprod creation de site : la creation de site internet sur mesure"_ superpose ton image, en très grand sur Safari et de manière plus discrète mais néenmoins bien présente sur Opera.
> Voilà, juste comme ça en passant...


Ainsi, c'est toi mes 10 misérable visites d'hier ; c'est vraiment les vacances pour tout le monde 
Ceci dit, merci pour l'info... je viens de modifier dans le bon sens qui comme chacun le sait "est toujours près de chez vous"...


----------



## jpmab (2 Août 2006)

Petit site que je viens de créer avec Rapidweaver, consacré à la photo noir et blanc.
ouvert à vos critiques et conseils.
http://homepage.mac.com/jeanpierremabille


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Août 2006)

Félicitation  
J'aime beaucoup celles de paris


----------



## jpmab (2 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation
> J'aime beaucoup celles de paris


Grand merci, j'ai en projet de retravailler sur ce thème pour une expo en 2007.


----------



## Francky033 (2 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je vous présente mon tout nouveau site de création de visuels, sérigraphie et vente de chouettes T-shirts: www.jaunedoeuf.com

Et si vous avez quelques talents de graphistes, que vous utilisez le logiciel Illustrator, pourquoi ne pas participer à notre concours de visuels?

Merci d'avance,



Franck


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2006)

jpmab a dit:
			
		

> Petit site que je viens de créer avec Rapidweaver, consacré à la photo noir et blanc.
> ouvert à vos critiques et conseils.
> http://homepage.mac.com/jeanpierremabille


c'est pas mal mais vire le xiti on s'en fou et c'est moche 

( sérieusement les stats à la xiti et autres ont toujours été fausses ... tu peux diviser par 4 / pour avoir quelques choses qui ressemble à la réalité )



			
				Francky033 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous présente mon tout nouveau site de création de visuels, sérigraphie et vente de chouettes T-shirts: www.jaunedoeuf.com
> 
> ...


 tu sors svp ( ici ce sont des gens sérieux )

non mais vous imaginez (je viens déguisé merde on a des réputations ) :sleep::sleep:

en tous les cas toi si je fais une soirée et bah ......... tu restes dehors  

au secours , tu as inventé le style overthemoche 

ps : tu veux pas fermer ? 

 ha les charlots de l'internet 
les charlots tout court 

PS : POUR TOUT LE MONDE , je le massacre pas trop 
y'en aura pour tout le monde


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Août 2006)

Francky033 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous présente mon tout nouveau site de création de visuels, sérigraphie et vente de chouettes T-shirts: www.jaunedoeuf.com
> 
> ...



1- ton post fait un peu Pub
2- ton site ressemble étrangement à celui de La Faise


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ton site ressemble étrangement à celui de La Faise


 heeeuuu si tu veux, sauf que _La Fraise_, c'est bien foutu...



_*edit:* tiens, ce message stupide signe mon 3000e post!_ :king:


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

arreter on ne peut pas comparer 
surtout que j'ai &#233;t&#233; le premier &#224; balancer cette url sur MacG&#201; et depuis il est devnu
partenaire 

et vous &#234;tes mouxes  

_pas gentil &#231;a... le reste me va mais &#231;a c'&#233;tait pas gentil ! _

PS : c'est m&#233;rit&#233; de la pub comme &#231;a sur un forum , et ho tu sors d'ou mec ?
il ya des gens qui te donnent du travail ?


voici une petite maquette en cours

voici une copine qui fait des trucs bien elle 

http://tagaland.com/


 CE POST EST D&#201;DICAC&#201; :  Savagnin :love::love:


----------



## Savagnin (3 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> CE POST EST DÉDICACÉ :  Savagnin :love::love:



...j'aurais jamais dû le bouler vert     

PS. Là visiblement, la pondération, tu l'a laissée de côté


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...j'aurais jamais d&#251; le bouler vert
> 
> PS. L&#224; visiblement, la pond&#233;ration, tu l'a laiss&#233;e de c&#244;t&#233;



ho elle est juste &#224; coter l&#224; , pos&#233;e

je la reserve pour les gens s&#233;rieux


----------



## Francky033 (3 Août 2006)

Euh..... Bonjour tout le monde..... Vous n'allez pas me lyncher encore si je rajoute un message, hein...?

Que dire? Et bien d'abord que si les visuels ne sont pas à votre goût (pourtant je viens d'en ajouter des pas mal je trouve) je serai très heureux de recevoir vos contributions: j'aime suffisamment le style épuré de chez Apple pour apprécier vos oeuvres.

Maintenant si vous parlez du style graphique du site, je suis ouvert à toutes les remarques.

Ensuite, c'est vrai, je le reconnais mon post fait un peu pub. J'ai essayé de le poster au meilleur endroit (forum création) en insistant sur le fait que je cherche des graphistes.

Enfin, oui bien sûr, Jaunedoeuf doit beaucoup à La Fraise! C'est une évidence. Dans le même ordre d'idée parfois j'achète un jean Levis et d'autre fois je prends un Lee..... Voilà! 

J'espère que Jaunedoeuf deviendra une chouette boutique de T-shirts, petite et conviviale avec des visuels originaux. C'est à cela que je travaille et je vous garantis que ça demande bcp d'efforts.

A bientôt j'espère:love: 


Franck


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2006)

bon okay c'&#233;tait m&#233;chant mais le poste avec si peu de message &#233;tait suspect :hein:

on est un peu paranoiac ici  donc ca va on peut encore faire de l'omelette


----------



## jojofk (4 Août 2006)

petites pages crées (très) vite fait via rapidweaver pour notre film en cours de montage..

pratique, ce log..  


LA VEILLEUSE

@+


----------



## fredintosh (4 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> petites pages cr&#233;es (tr&#232;s) vite fait via rapidweaver pour notre film en cours de montage..
> 
> pratique, ce log..
> 
> ...


Tr&#232;s belle bande annonce en tous cas, le soleil qui arrive pile poil sur le titre, la bande son intrigante...
Par contre, je trouve que l'intonation de la voix off n'est pas &#224; la hauteur, un peu trop "r&#233;cit&#233;e", du coup cela parasite la beaut&#233; et l'&#233;motion du reste. Je comprends que le style "litt&#233;raire" soit voulu, mais il doit y avoir moyen d'y mettre quand m&#234;me un peu plus de naturel et de v&#233;rit&#233;.
(ma critique se veut constructive)

Tous mes encouragements pour votre film.


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s belle bande annonce en tous cas, le soleil qui arrive pile poil sur le titre, la bande son intrigante...
> Par contre, je trouve que l'intonation de la voix off n'est pas &#224; la hauteur, un peu trop "r&#233;cit&#233;e", du coup cela parasite la beaut&#233; et l'&#233;motion du reste. Je comprends que le style "litt&#233;raire" soit voulu, mais il doit y avoir moyen d'y mettre quand m&#234;me un peu plus de naturel et de v&#233;rit&#233;.
> (ma critique se veut constructive)
> 
> Tous mes encouragements pour votre film.


oui la voix est mauvaise 

1 trop pres du mic
2 apprendre &#224; ne pas chuchoter 
3 changer la speakeuse qui est tres mauvaise pour l'instant

sinon manque 5 secondes &#224; la fin pour respecter le rythme de d&#233;pard


----------



## jojofk (4 Août 2006)

merci de r&#233;pondre &#224; ce niveau l&#224;! je n'en attendais pas tant..  mais c'est positif (_constructif_).

et vous avez sans doute raison. je ne suis pour rien dans la prise de son (trop pr&#232;s du mic), mais le choix de la voix n'est pas encore arr&#234;t&#233;, on en a plusieurs. c'est &#224; voir, moi j'aimais bien l'id&#233;e du chuchotement.

pour les 5 sec.. sans doute. mais ce n'est jamais qu'une bande annonce, d'un film court qui + est.. 

@+


----------



## Bionik (4 Août 2006)

Mon petit site d'actu Mac sans prétention mais ça m'amuse bien de le faire. D'ailleurs si y'a des gens intéressé pour contribuer...


----------



## Ludo67 (4 Août 2006)

Un skyblog tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, mais j'y ai mit du coeur &#224; l'ouvrage...


ICI


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Août 2006)

Ben moi je viens de finir un tout ptit site pour une artiste/peintre belge, layout + programmation xhtml/css valide et accessible. Ca se passe par l&#224;: marionzaeyen.com


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je viens de finir un tout ptit site pour une artiste/peintre belge, layout + programmation xhtml/css valide et accessible. Ca se passe par là: marionzaeyen.com


Très joli.  Le design a un côté américain je trouve.


----------



## Txitxou (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tout le monde,

Je viens moi aussi de faire mon site!
Apres plusieurs essais, changement de technologie etc ... J ai finalement choisi HTML+CSS et ajouter simpleviewer 

Bon faut que j optimise un peu plus le poids des images, que je fasse une version francaise (quoique le texte d accueuil est pas forcement le plus important) , etc ... Mais bon je suis content ca ressemble au moins a qque chose! 

Voici l adresse : http://www.txitxou.com
C est un site de photographies.

Voila, n hesitez pas a me faire part de vos commentaires 

Txitxou.

PS : Par contre le site ne fonctionnera pas avec Firefox pour l instant (a cause de SimpleViewer, j ai pas encore trouve le moyen de corriger le probleme). Cela devrait fonctionner correctement avec Safari et IE.

EDIT: je changerai et ajouterai des photographies le plus souvent possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Très joli.  Le design a un côté américain je trouve.



Je partage ton avis, cela ressemble fortement au site de Todd Dominey, il y a également une similitude entre les noms de domaine whatdoweb et whatdoiknow  

Ceci dit, je comprends que tu t'inspires des meilleurs, et Dominey est vraiment une pointure   

Mais dans l'ensemble, je trouve ton site vraiment réussi, félicitations :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ton avis, cela ressemble fortement au site de Todd Dominey, il y a &#233;galement une similitude entre les noms de domaine whatdoweb et whatdoiknow


haha c'est vrai que &#231;a se rapproche un peu tout &#231;a _(motif en background, titres noirs &#224; s&#233;rif, etc.)_, et pourtant, je t'assure que je ne connaissais pas ce site (bien foutu ceci dit).



			
				tumb a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je comprends que tu t'inspires des meilleurs, et Dominey est vraiment une pointure


Je ne connaissais pas non plus ce "Dominey"... :rose: 



			
				tumb a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans l'ensemble, je trouve ton site vraiment r&#233;ussi, f&#233;licitations :love:


Merci   Je suis moi aussi assez satisfait du r&#233;sultat quand on voit le temps que j'avais pour faire design + prog, c'&#233;tait _tr&#232;s_ juste, donc certains trucs ont &#233;t&#233; un peu b&#226;cl&#233;s sur la fin... :rose:


----------



## tatouille (9 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ton avis, cela ressemble fortement au site de Todd Dominey, il y a également une similitude entre les noms de domaine whatdoweb et whatdoiknow
> 
> Ceci dit, je comprends que tu t'inspires des meilleurs, et Dominey est vraiment une pointure
> 
> Mais dans l'ensemble, je trouve ton site vraiment réussi, félicitations :love:



:love::love::love::love: tumb le seul modo qui se censure


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love: tumb le seul modo qui se censure



 mais c'est pas ma faute, la base devait être fatiguée à cette heure :rateau:


----------



## mxmac (13 Août 2006)

Francky033 a dit:
			
		

> Euh..... Bonjour tout le monde..... Vous n'allez pas me lyncher encore si je rajoute un message, hein...? ....



et oui mais tu as donn&#233;e le baton pour te faire battre ... un site au look ultra amateur et on ne parle pas des visuels mais de l'aspect graphique du truc comment attirer des graphistes avec un site qui ne l'ai pas vraiment ... graphique ... la fraise c'est 10000 perso par jour sur un site propre bien fait !!!

sinon lafraise est comme ibazar c'est la "copie" d'un site US est c'est pens&#233; depuis le depart pour aller au rachat par le site US si la reussite est au rendez-vous ... patrice a pris sans doute un bon gros loto, mais comme pour ibazar quand ebay a travers&#233; l'atlantique, c'est mort... spreadshirt.net a travers&#233; l'atlantique et pour assoire son biz c'est pay&#233; lafraise ... 

le plus drole c'est que tu te lance le sur-lendemain de la vente de lafraise ... drole tu t'es dis que ton aussi tu pouvais revendre ton site ... et bientot rouler en porsches ... comme le dit loic le meur l'id&#233;e de patrice cassard est transposable dans d'autres branches et y'a de la place sur le net, mais la tu fais suiveur opportuniste.

en plus 300 euros le 500 en parlant d'achat du logo, tu vas ou ? 2,7 % du m&#234;me prix d'achat quand en donne mille... pour de la loc de visuel ... j'espere que tu as des amis ou tu vas avoir le gotha des graphistes refus&#233;s par les autres sites a concours... car oui lafraise n'est pas seul sur le secteur et cela depuis un bon moment, le blog a &#233;t&#233; suivis et copi&#233; en temps reel depuis le debut par quelques uns...

la popularit&#233; de patrice sur mac g&#233; tient aussi au gout de cet homme ... avant d'etre un cr&#233;ateur de site a succ&#233;s c'est un mac user que l'on a pu suivre switchant dans un sens puis revenant a la pomme et &#231;a a aussi son importance ...

au fait j'ouvre la semaine prochaine un site de vente de tshirts... mais avec une licence d'une marque identitaire ... ne pas etre un suiveur c'est &#231;a le theme !!!  

Ps, change la photo de ton serigraphe ou n'en met pas, il ne fait pas confiance ...


----------



## serguei24 (13 Août 2006)

bien le bonjour, les amis !

je me lance aussi : 

mon site
un projet sur lequel je bosse (presque fini)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Août 2006)

quelle perle ce thread


----------



## mxmac (14 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> quelle perle ce thread


ohhh ! un superbe post :mouais:


----------



## Savagnin (14 Août 2006)

serguei24 a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonjour, les amis !
> 
> je me lance aussi :
> 
> ...



Salut 
Personnellement, je ne jugerai pas le graphisme de ton site (ni celui de tes réalisations...). J'ai mon avis mais je le garde parce que, au vu de ce qu'ai j'ai déja lu (et contrairement aux questions techniques de "div", de "linéature" et de "résolution") je suis pas sûr que ça fasse avancer le schmilblick...

Par contre, de grâââââce, la musique d'ascenseur pendant la visite, ça, c'est insupportable (et facile à corriger)... Ca fait film d'entreprise des années 80...

Tu me diras, t'as qu'à couper le son, mais c'est un pis-aller.


----------



## Francky033 (14 Août 2006)

Salut *MxMac*!


Encore une fois je vais essayer de me faire comprendre. Ou alors j'ai un petit c&#244;t&#233; maso, c'est &#224; voir  !



> Un site au look ultra amateur et on ne parle pas des visuels mais de l'aspect graphique du truc comment attirer des graphistes avec un site qui ne l'ai pas vraiment ... graphique ... la fraise c'est 10000 perso par jour sur un site propre bien fait !!!


 
Alors moi je l'aime bien mon site mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde (j'aimerai be avoir des avis sur ce point). En m&#234;me temps, cela n'a pas pos&#233; de probl&#232;mes particuliers pour attirer des graphistes jusque &#224; pr&#233;sent. Si j'avais eu les moyens c'est &#224; Anode et Cathode que j'aurais confi&#233; la r&#233;alisation du site. Si vous ne les connaissez pas ils font du super boulot.




> le plus drole c'est que tu te lance le sur-lendemain de la vente de lafraise ... drole tu t'es dis que ton aussi tu pouvais revendre ton site ... et bientot rouler en porsches ... comme le dit loic le meur l'id&#233;e de patrice cassard est transposable dans d'autres branches et y'a de la place sur le net, mais la tu fais suiveur opportuniste.


 
Jaunedoeuf ne sera vraiment lanc&#233; que lorsque la boutique sera cr&#233;&#233;e ce qui n'est pas encore le cas.
Bah non je ne me vois pas encore rouler en Porsche. Je pense au contraire que l'affaire est tr&#232;s risqu&#233;e pour moi. Disons seulement que je suis sans emploi depuis un petit bout de temps et que je cherche un moyen de gagner de quoi vivre. Quand je dis vivre c'est modeste comme truc: 600&#8364; par mois me suffirait en fait.
Pour le suivisme.... Oui c'est vrai dans une certaine mesure. Mais bon comme tu le dis toi-m&#234;me Patrice a suivi le mod&#232;le US, et moi (comme d'autres) je suis un mod&#232;le fran&#231;ais que je transformerai en fonction de ma personnalit&#233;, de mes go&#251;ts mais aussi de mes moyens. Je ne m'inqui&#232;te pas sur ce point: j'ai plein d'id&#233;es &#224; d&#233;velopper si la boutique fonctionne.




> en plus 300 euros le 500 en parlant d'achat du logo, tu vas ou ? 2,7 % du m&#234;me prix d'achat quand en donne mille... pour de la loc de visuel ... j'espere que tu as des amis ou tu vas avoir le gotha des graphistes refus&#233;s par les autres sites a concours...


 
Oui.... Patrice a commenc&#233; avec beaucoup moins..... Je n'ai rien contre les "refus&#233;s" des autres sites au contraire: la s&#233;lection est en dernier resort affaire de go&#251;t et nus n'avons pas tous les m&#234;mes heureusement. Au fait je verserais avec plaisir beaucoup plus d'&#8364; d&#232;s que j'en aurais les moyens. Tu sais ce n'est pas du tout simple et bon march&#233; de monter une entreprise quand tu n'as pas de revenu.




> la popularit&#233; de patrice sur mac g&#233; tient aussi au gout de cet homme ... avant d'etre un cr&#233;ateur de site a succ&#233;s c'est un mac user que l'on a pu suivre switchant dans un sens puis revenant a la pomme et &#231;a a aussi son importance ...


 
L&#224; c'est s&#251;r je ne fais pas le poids: en m&#234;me temps, j'ai toujours aim&#233; le syle Mac et grace &#224; Mac G&#233;n&#233;ration je risque fort de passer au Mac dans pas longtemps (en compl&#233;ment de mes PCs).




> Ps, change la photo de ton serigraphe ou n'en met pas, il ne fait pas confiance ...


 
Ne t'inqui&#232;te pas c'est une photo lambda que j'ai mise pour test: mon s&#233;rigraphe me fera un "reportage photo" lors de la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie d'impression.


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> quelle perle ce thread


+1 

PS : il parait que la raret&#233; fait la valeur...


----------



## mxmac (16 Août 2006)

au secours !!!  

mes Pc's (et mes softs sans licences) ... et &#231;a se sent ... risqu&#233; le buzz ? 4 a 6 euros ht le tshirt revendu 22 ttc ... et tu donnes 59 cts pieces, t'as de la marge !!! C'est du ... vol ? oui !
ensuite si ton serigraphe est sympa et qu'il produit par 100 le graphiste "choisis" va faire acheter le premier 100 par ses amis et sa famille ... tu investis 600 maxi avec 300 de "redevence" et tu gagnes 2200... 900 de benef sans lever le petit doigt ... moins les charge chaque logo te rapportera en gros 400 euros facile... je vais m'y mettre apres tout !


----------



## Francky033 (16 Août 2006)

Euh :mouais: .... Oui je te suggère d'essayer effectivement tu devrais apprendre 2 ou 3 petits trucs intéressants sur la création d'entreprise.

D'autres avis sur l'apparence du site et du blog? Que pensez-vous des visuels? Pour les filles y'a t'il un modèle de tee (chez http://store.americanapparel.eu/women-short-sleeves.html)  que vous préfèreriez à celui que j'envisage (le modèle 2102)?


----------



## mxmac (17 Août 2006)

jaunedoeuf ? calinero oui ... :mouais: 

si monter ta boite te torpille c'est toi qui a des choses a apprendre, t'as pas d'amis qui l'on fait avant toi pour te conseiller ? tu es chomeur tu as des aides... surtout ajourd'hui que l'on a plus a sortir ces foutus 7500 euros, et y'a plein d'autres moyen de le faire sans trop de casse ... c'est l'avantage des forums ou l'on arrive comme un pelerin ... beaucoup de naze friqué qui sont sur mac (apres tout c'est pour ça que tu viens faire ta promo ici non ?) sont des gens qui sont indé ou qui ont leur boite alors t'es vraiment mal tombé pour faire le petit donneur de leçons ... patrice l'avais bien compris et il était venu en mac user demander l'aide des graphistes indé sur mac et promotioné des tshirts geek ...

sinon je pense aussi que si patrice été mechant il pourrait se faire un peu de tunes en faisant le tour du web a coup de procés pour plagiat... importer un concepte US est une chose, copier un site français en est une autres !!! mais c'est un gentil ...


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_tiens... ya jean-g&#233;rard M6 qui se f&#226;che... si tu &#233;crivais mieux, &#231;a ne limiterait pas tant la port&#233;e de tes mots mon cher Jean-G&#233;rard La&#239;ka, non ?

regarde tatouille qui n'est pas fran&#231;ais mais beaucoup plus explicite que toi mais aussi moins vindicatif. moi, perso, le style tatouille, je suis fan depuis qu'il a chang&#233; de mani&#232;re...

bon, l'apart&#233; &#224; jeang&#233;rard &#233;tant fini, *faut revoir ton concept Franky, parce que l&#224; ce n'est pas encore bon... francky. *(musique cr&#233;ole non comprise)
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

non, rien...


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, rien...


_
faut croire que j'ai chopé l'adresse avant que tu n'édites parce que je le trouve très bien ton nouveau site... 



_


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2006)

J'ai vu aussi et peu de choses &#224; redire si ce n'est :
- les fen&#234;tres pop-up s'ouvrent bien grand alors qu'elles ne contiennent que quelques lignes.
- la plupart des vid&#233;os sont admirablement encod&#233;es sauf celles relatives au cd et au dvd de cauet (acte manqu&#233; ?)

Sinon, agr&#233;able et plut&#244;t clair.


----------



## Francky033 (18 Août 2006)

Euh non je n'ai pas "d'aides" particulières comme tu dis même si j'aimerai bien. Mais j'ai fait le tour de possibilités je ne rentre dans aucun dispositif.

Quand aux conseils je les prends à la Chambre de Commerce: deuxième fois non je n'ai pas de proches chefs d'entreprise, nul n'est parfait.

Quant au "plagiat" et bien encore non ce n'est pas une histoire de gentillesse mais de droit: rien ne t'empêche de monter une boutique selon un concept à peu près identique à ton voisin. Que ça te plaise ou pas d'ailleurs. 

Ce qui est important pour moi c'est les visuels que je vais sérigraphier et qui bien entendu seront originaux, l'atmosphère sur le site et la possibilité éventuelle de gagner ma vie.


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

'lut 

Graphiquement moi je trouve ton site plutôt bien avec sa forme "patatoïde"...

La typo brushscript+dégradé+contour+ombre portée : c'est peut-être un peu beaucoup, mais globalement, MOI je trouve ça bien, ça marche quoi !... 

(après c'est sûr que ceux qui n'aiment ni le vert ni les oeufs auront du mal...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

Bon, ok, je le remets.

http://www.fabienremblier.com/fabienr

Pour les popups trop grand, c'est parce que je compte bien les remplir tr&#232;s tr&#232;s vite!!


Quant &#224; l'encodage, on ne dira jamais assez de bien du H264... (sauf pour les deux mentionn&#233;es plus haut que je n'avais qu'en mpeg...)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Graphiquement moi je trouve ton site plutôt bien avec sa forme "patatoïde"...


Décidement, il y a des choses que je n'arriverai jamais à intégrer je crois...


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;cidement, il y a des choses que je n'arriverai jamais &#224; int&#233;grer je crois...



Je trouve tout simplement que son site a le m&#233;rite d'avoir un parti pris graphique... Qui pla&#238;t ou qui ne pla&#238;t pas, c'est une autre affaire.

Autant j'en ai vu dans ce fil qui ne fonctionnaient pas parce que &#231;a partait dans tous les sens et sans coh&#233;rence, autant l&#224;, je trouve que &#231;a marche...

A fortiori, on pourra reprocher aux sites "graphiquement correct dans la tendance de ce qui se fait" d'&#234;tre tous les m&#234;mes : "c'est bien, &#231;a ressemble &#224;..."
Moi, c'est plut&#244;t &#231;a que j'ai du mal &#224; int&#233;grer...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve tout simplement que son site a le mérite d'avoir un parti pris graphique...


Je n'ai pas de problème avec ça, bien au contraire!



			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Qui plaît ou qui ne plaît pas, c'est une autre affaire.


Non, tu te trompes je pense. Il ne s'agit pas de plaire ou non, il s'agit de _maîtriser_ son parti pris - ce qui n'est pas le cas ici - et d'avoir un bagage graphique suffisamment étoffé pour justifier sa direction.


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de _maîtriser_ son parti pris - ce qui n'est pas le cas ici


Question concrète : en quoi *SON* parti pris graphique n'est-il pas maîtrisé (sans parler de la typo/dégradé jaune d'oeuf ) ?

Typos ? 
Couleurs ?  
Formes molles/oeuf au plat ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Question concrète : en quoi *SON* parti pris graphique n'est-il pas maîtrisé (sans parler de la typo/dégradé jaune d'oeuf ) ?
> 
> Typos ?
> Couleurs ?
> Formes molles/oeuf au plat ?



À ça je rajouterais les ombres disgracieuses, la pauvreté des éléments graphiques, etc etc etc. (et je ne parle même pas du code source...)


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> À ça je rajouterais les ombres disgracieuses, la pauvreté des éléments graphiques, etc etc etc.


...ben c'est bien ce qui me semblait : ça relève plus d'un jugement de valeur que d'une analyse objective de la "chose" 
Moi j'aurais voulu savoir - pour apprendre - pourquoi la typo choisie ne va pas... Pourquoi cette couleur ne va pas... Pourquoi les formes molles ne sont pas adaptées...




			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> et je ne parle même pas du code source...


Tu as raison de ne pas en parler parce que peu de visiteur je pense vont fouiner dans le code source quand ils visitent un site... 

Je persiste et signe : globalement, ce site fonctionne
*Bon pour accord*
SAVAGNIN


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...ben c'est bien ce qui me semblait : ça relève plus d'un jugement de valeur que d'une analyse objective de la "chose"
> Moi j'aurais voulu savoir - pour apprendre - pourquoi la typo choisie ne va pas... Pourquoi cette couleur ne va pas... Pourquoi les formes molles ne sont pas adaptées...
> 
> 
> ...



Le truc, c'est qu'on ne va pas forcément voir le code source d'un site, mais que celui-ci se rappelle facheusement à toi quand il n'est pas bien foutu...


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le truc, c'est qu'on ne va pas forcément voir le code source d'un site, mais que celui-ci se rappelle facheusement à toi quand il n'est pas bien foutu...


...en admettant déja que tu saches que tu as le moyen d'afficher le code source d'un site (et je suis pas sûr - encore une fois - que beaucoup d'utilisateurs lambda le sache...)


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Personnellement, je ne jugerai pas le graphisme de ton site (ni celui de tes r&#233;alisations...). J'ai mon avis mais je le garde parce que, au vu de ce qu'ai j'ai d&#233;ja lu (et contrairement aux questions techniques de "div", de "lin&#233;ature" et de "r&#233;solution") je suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a fasse avancer le schmilblick...
> 
> Par contre, de gr&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;ce, la musique d'ascenseur pendant la visite, &#231;a, c'est insupportable (et facile &#224; corriger)... Ca fait film d'entreprise des ann&#233;es 80...
> ...


 
- simplifie
- police flash attention le lissage
- image attention le lissage

tu as un potentiel mais encore brut 
graphiquement trop conpress&#233; trop flou , erreurs de d&#233;butants

applique la meme dissipline qu'a un document print

en gros c'est crade , cela ne partirait jamais chez le client  chez moi
applicable aux deux sites

potentiel // mais encore beaucoup &#224; apprendre et rapidemment
grosses lacunes , ca pue la conception de windosien 
*Serge&#239; : Arrr C'est &#224; Gerber*


 et pour jaune d'oeuf je trouve mon premier commentaire tr&#232;s sympa
par rapport &#224; celui que je pourrais &#233;crire maintenant 

faire une entreprise == se bouger , chambre de commerce,
anpe, aide &#224; la cr&#233;ation d'entrepise, subventions r&#233;gionales d&#233;partementales,
subventions ANVAR ...


M6 et le toutime rien compris ...


----------



## tremendus (18 Août 2006)

Salut,

je ne sais pas si je fais bien de montrer mon site,
mais c'est toujours enrichissant de lire ce qu'on en pense.
Il n'est plus trop à mon gout car il a déjà deux ans et je n'ai pas
le temps d'en refaire un nouveau (boulot lucratif oblige),
mais le voilà à vos yeux et critiques :

http://kfeleon.club.fr/index.html

Préférez plutôt (voire tout court) le site optimisé pour l'adsl
l'autre n'a aucun intéret car vite fait (et je dirai même baclé, soyons honnête).


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...en admettant d&#233;ja que tu saches que tu as le moyen d'afficher le code source d'un site (et je suis pas s&#251;r - encore une fois - que beaucoup d'utilisateurs lambda le sache...)



Non, simplement parce que ton site ne va pas s'afficher correctement sur tel ou tel navigateur...

Bon sinon, pas d'avis sur le mien?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je ne sais pas si je fais bien de montrer mon site,
> mais c'est toujours enrichissant de lire ce qu'on en pense.
> ...



effectivement, il est très "mode d'il y a deux ou trois ans", mais perso, j'aime bien.


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je ne sais pas si je fais bien de montrer mon site,
> mais c'est toujours enrichissant de lire ce qu'on en pense.
> ...


les jeux effets de police pris de tuto pas possible
si tu cr&#233;e un site flash perso fait des trips perso 

c'est horrible ses effets , c'est d'un mauvais gout


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon, pas d'avis sur le mien?


Si j'ai un avis : je trouve ça bien...

Juste, ça fait bizarre des fois les fenêtres pop up de la même couleur que le fond de ta page d'accueil... 
Comme elles s'ouvrent dessus, on ne voit plus les limites de la fenêtre pop up on se (je me...) demande si il y a eu un problème d'affichage... : c'est à peine gênant...

Sinon que du bon (sur le fond ET la forme )

PS. L'accroche "un peu promo" de la page d'accueil, je suis pas sûr non plus qu'elle soit nécessaire... Tes boulots parlent d'eux même à mon avis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

Merci


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Préférez plutôt (voire tout court) le site optimisé pour l'adsl


Pareil que pour Sergeï24 : personnellement, la musique et les bruitages rigolos...:mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Août 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...ben c'est bien ce qui me semblait : &#231;a rel&#232;ve plus d'un jugement de valeur que d'une analyse objective de la "chose"


Ben non...



			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais voulu savoir - pour apprendre - pourquoi la typo choisie ne va pas... Pourquoi cette couleur ne va pas... Pourquoi les formes molles ne sont pas adapt&#233;es...


C'est pas facile d'expliquer _"pourquoi c'est laid"_... Mais pourtant, il n'y a aucun doute: c'est du layout amateur. Tu ne vois pas de diff&#233;rence de qualit&#233; entre "ce truc" et - vraiment au hasard - une r&#233;ussite telle que Cork'd?



			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de ne pas en parler parce que peu de visiteur je pense vont fouiner dans le code source quand ils visitent un site...


Ecoute Savagnin, t'es tr&#232;s sympa, tu dis aux d&#233;butants ce qu'ils ont envie d'entendre, mais ne t'avance tout de m&#234;me pas trop dans un domaine dont tu ignores tout. La source n'est naturellement pas faite pour &#234;tre belle &#224; regarder... Peut-&#234;tre que si tu avais d&#233;j&#224; entendu parler de notions telles que _l'accessibilit&#233;_, _le respect des standards_ ou encore _la facilit&#233; de maintenance d'un site_, tu comprendrais pourquoi je parle de la source...


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

Excuses-moi mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de me prendre la t&#234;te...
Je trouve simplement que tu as - un peu ? - un discours d'Intelligentsia qui s'autorise &#224; penser dans les milieux autoris&#233;s...

Si un site s'affiche correctement, fait passer l'info qu'il a &#224; faire passer d'une mani&#232;re graphiquement acceptable ben moi, tu vois, &#231;a me suffit.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute Savagnin, t'es tr&#232;s sympa, tu dis aux d&#233;butants ce qu'ils ont envie d'entendre, mais ne t'avance tout de m&#234;me pas trop dans un domaine dont tu ignores tout.


Apr&#232;s 5 ans de Beaux-Arts, 10 ans d'agence, reconnais-moi, s'il te plait, le droit d'&#233;mettre un avis, tout simplement. Merci d'avance...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> La source n'est naturellement pas faite pour &#234;tre belle &#224; regarder...


Ah, d'accord (qu'est ce que tu veux r&#233;pondre &#224; &#231;a...)



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre que si tu avais d&#233;j&#224; entendu parler de notions telles que _l'accessibilit&#233;_, _le respect des standards_ ou encore _la facilit&#233; de maintenance d'un site_, tu comprendrais pourquoi je parle de la source...


L&#224; encore : *&#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec l'esth&#233;tique du site* bon sang de bonsoir...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas facile d'expliquer "pourquoi c'est laid"


Bon, alors, je te fais confiance : si tu dis que c'est laid, alors c'est laid...
Quand au site que tu cites : bien s&#251;r qu'il est propre, je ne vais pas te dire le contraire tu t'en doutes. Apr&#232;s, graphiquement, &#231;a me para&#238;t pas exceptionnel...


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2006)

Savava  t'as tort


----------



## fredmac75 (18 Août 2006)

Je vous trouve dur avec Sava 
Sa position se d&#233;fend. Tout comme celle de dcz qui se place davantage d'un point de vue professionnel.

A titre perso _"l'esth&#233;tique du code"_ est quelque chose qui me touche. C'est un peu comme un chaussure, on ne voit pas et ne regarde pas l'int&#233;rieur, mais d'avoir une doublure en cuir v&#233;ritable cousue main, cela participe d'une sensation de confort et de bien-&#234;tre. Ce qui est cach&#233; ne retire rien &#224; la qualit&#233; mais y participe pourtant...

Qui c'est ti qui veux venir me chercher des noix ce soir... j'attend


----------



## Savagnin (18 Août 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme un chaussure, on ne voit pas et ne regarde pas l'intérieur, mais d'avoir une doublure en cuir véritable cousue main, cela participe d'une sensation de confort et de bien-être. Ce qui est caché ne retire rien à la qualité mais y participe pourtant...


Ooooooh toi, tu vas finir vendeur de chaussures ! 

Sava(te)


----------



## Francky033 (19 Août 2006)

Je vous remercie de vos commentaires et spécialement *Savagnin* bien sûr.

Sur l'esthétique du site je prends en note vos remarques, il est certain que je n'ai pas de formation de graphiste (je n'ai jamais fait croire le contraire d'ailleurs) mais j'améliore petit à petit certains détails. Après je pense aussi que l'on peut éventuellement ne pas avoir les mêmes goûts, ceux-ci étant un peu façonnés par nos expériences passées. 
Mais j'ai bien compris que pour certains il faudrait une maquette plus pro. Cela viendra peut-être dans les mois à venir.

Sur le code source, bon je ne m'affole pas: jusqu'à preuve du contraire le site fonctionne parfaitement c'est encore l'essentiel pour l'utilisateur lambda qui viendra visiter la galerie, lire le blog ou acheter un T-shirt. Enfin je crois? Là-encore j'imagine parfaitement qu'un informaticien pro ferait mieux. Je m'améliorerais donc petit à petit.

Quant à la remarque de *Tatouille* sur le fait que pour créer une entreprise il "faut se bouger". Ben c'est sûr comme pour beaucoup d'autres choses d'ailleurs.


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Août 2006)

Lorsque l'on met en &#339;uvre un site comme celui-ci, les seules questions qui vaillent finalement c'est de savoir si les gens vont venir le visiter (1) et acheter son contenu (2).

S'il suffisait de faire un chouette design pour qu'un site marche cela se saurait depuis longtemps ; il me semble que l'&#233;quation est parfois plus complexe.

Une seconde phase de travail peut &#234;tre envisag&#233;e en fonction des r&#233;sultats &#224; ces deux questions et des objectifs que l'on se fixe.

Enfin, il est bon de noter qu'un site comme T-Shirt Store qui est immonde d'un point de vu  "design" (logo fait par ma belle-m&#232;re, couleurs criardes...) au sens anglais *et *fran&#231;ais du terme, &#224; l'air de fonctionner... comme quoi.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Août 2006)

Bonjour !

J'ai crée un nouveau forum d'aide pour les mac-users. Seulement, la création d'un n ouveau forum demande beaucoup de temps, d'idées, et seul, je n'ai aucune chance d'y arriver !... J'offre des places de modérateurs, si des gens sont intéressés, envoyez moi un message privé et rendez-vous sur cette page : http://mac-help.heberg-forum.net/forums.html Merci de votre aide


----------



## mxmac (20 Août 2006)

&#231;a c'est l'avantage de reunir tous les gens sur une m&#234;me discussion du coup comme le post est lu c'est la fete au portnaouk !!! Une nouvelle discussion  d'un site naze finira tres vite au fin fond du forum mais la c'est la prime au plus naze !!! Les gens n'ont pas peur de presenter une bouze en se disant vu les ovnis qui trainent dans cette discussion mon site je peux en faire la promo ici... 

maintenant un genial webmaster nous propose son forum phpbb non personnalis&#233; sur le mac vide mais deja avec de la pub google ... sur un autre forum mac (tu as oubli&#233; de dire que c'est le tient et qu'il est vide ton "autre bon forum mac" dans ta signature &#231;a eviterais de faire rire, on comprendrait pourquoi tu n'ai pas objectif)

au secours  

y'a pas un besoin de fermer et de laisser chacun se debrouiller dans des discussions nouvelles a chaque nouvelle presentation ? la c'est plus du tout sexy et &#231;a n'aide pas a voir des choses interaissantes ...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Août 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est l'avantage de reunir tous les gens sur une même discussion du coup comme le post est lu c'est la fete au portnaouk !!! Une nouvelle discussion d'un site naze finira tres vite au fin fond du forum mais la c'est la prime au plus naze !!! Les gens n'ont pas peur de presenter une bouze en se disant vu les ovnis qui trainent dans cette discussion mon site je peux en faire la promo ici...
> 
> maintenant un genial webmaster nous propose son forum phpbb non personnalisé sur le mac vide mais deja avec de la pub google ... sur un autre forum mac (tu as oublié de dire que c'est le tient et qu'il est vide ton "autre bon forum mac" dans ta signature ça eviterais de faire rire, on comprendrait pourquoi tu n'ai pas objectif)
> 
> ...


 
Si ça ne t'as pas plu, désolé...  Ce post était juste pour trouver des gens qui seraient prêts à m'aider... Pas des gens qui insulte le travail d'un autre...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça ne t'as pas plu, désolé...  Ce post était juste pour trouver des gens qui seraient prêts à m'aider... Pas des gens qui insulte le travail d'un autre...


Oui, m'enfin là, quand même... Quel est l'intérêt de créer un forum qui n'est que le copier-collé de celui de MacG, avec quasiment les mêmes rubriques, sauf qu'il n'y a rien à l'intérieur ?
Si tu veux que ton forum vive, il faut lui trouver un angle original, des rubriques différentes de ce qu'on trouve ailleurs, ou alors il faut qu'il soit adossé à un site avec du CONTENU.

Ça, c'est du TRAVAIL.

Ton recopiage, ça t'a sans doute pris du temps, ça t'a peut-être appris comment créer un forum, très bien... mais je n'appellerai pas ça du travail au sens noble du terme. C'est plutôt de l'entraînement, des essais, un brouillon, quoi. Maintenant, tu vas devoir réfléchir plus sérieusement à ton concept...

PS : et puis, si tu veux que ton forum soit visité, apprends au moins à donner un lien qui fonctionne dans tes posts, sans qu'on soit obligé de corriger la saisie de l'adresse...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas un besoin de fermer et de laisser chacun se debrouiller dans des discussions nouvelles a chaque nouvelle presentation ? la c'est plus du tout sexy et ça n'aide pas a voir des choses interaissantes ...


 *
écris déjà correctement et tu verras que le sujet sera beaucoup plus facile à lire. Regarde les interventions de tatouille dans le sujet. il parle beaucoup moins français (il est italien) que toi et sait aider les autres ou les chambrer d'une manière beaucoup plus explicite avec un français presque mieux écrit.

si je n'avais pas regroupé, nous aurions 50 sujets/jours et personne n'irait lire les sujets qui s'enfoncerait dans les profondeurs.

maintenant, si tu veux proposer ta candidature au poste de modérateur à benjamin, tu peux le faire mais sache que c'est un vrai investissement en terme de temps et d'implications. et qu'il te faudra soigner la forme. Quand au fond, je le trouve très bien ce sujet. il y a des échanges vis-à-vis des sites qui le méritent et une absence d'échange vis-à-vis des sites ne le méritant pas.

ceci dit, je rappelle à tous la notion d'entraide qui prévaut sur les forums de macgénération. soyez sympas.

*_ps : je bannis quiconcque viendrait m'écharper sur mon site avec son code pourri, j'y travaille. _


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a c'est l'avantage de reunir tous les gens sur une m&#234;me discussion du coup comme le post est lu c'est la fete au portnaouk !!! Une nouvelle discussion  d'un site naze finira tres vite au fin fond du forum mais la c'est la prime au plus naze !!! Les gens n'ont pas peur de presenter une bouze en se disant vu les ovnis qui trainent dans cette discussion mon site je peux en faire la promo ici...
> 
> maintenant un genial webmaster nous propose son forum phpbb non personnalis&#233; sur le mac vide mais deja avec de la pub google ... sur un autre forum mac (tu as oubli&#233; de dire que c'est le tient et qu'il est vide ton "autre bon forum mac" dans ta signature &#231;a eviterais de faire rire, on comprendrait pourquoi tu n'ai pas objectif)
> 
> ...



c'est vraie il y a de puis peu une collection de belles merdes
mais nous avons d&#233;cid&#233; de pas trop chambrer car il n'y avait plus personne
mais c'est vraie il a y l'effet inverse les raclures et scribouillards du web s'en donnent &#224; coeur

mais bon cela donne la balance entre ce qui est bien (et vers quoi il faut 
tendre) et ce qui est mal (tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire) 

j'ai pris un cours avec Georges 


mxmac attention t'es tout vert  tu t'envases 

 tiens de la concurrence

coter_back

111

222

333

XSLT-1/PHP4-XML-FLUX/MYSQL5/AJAX Drag&Drop and more ( IE/FIREFOX/SAFARI/KONQUEROR )


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mxmac attention t'es tout vert  tu t'envases


_
dans mon trio de posteurs rigolos préférés, il ya deux italiens*  et un corse**  : allez comprendre !   



__*(starmac  et tatouille )
__**(mon patoch' d'amour avec lequel je trompe la dépouille de gribouille :love_


----------



## tremendus (20 Août 2006)

Je pense que le problème avec ce post est toujours le même...

certains se mettent ou se permettent d'être juge et non critique,
car juger de ce qui est beau ou non n'avance strictement à rien !
j'appelle ça de la mastu......

Par contre une critique dans le but de construire, aider, faire avancer et progresser
serait de la plus intéressante pour la personne concerné. 
Donc ! plus de conseils, d'avis (du style : tu devrais peut être revoir les couleurs
par rapport à leurs armonies" "ne trouves tu pas ton logo trop gros ?" etc.
permetteraient d'aider les jeunes webmaster plutôt que de les enfoncer.

De plus, par rapport à ce que je lis au dessus c'est bien de la liberté
de chacun et de l'expression qui est en cause, car s'il y a un endroit qui doit rester ouvert c'est bien le net, chacun et chaque niveau doit y avoir sa place.

Si qqu'un a envie de se faire un forum (j'ai pas encore regardé celui proposé
mais c'est pas du résultat dont je parle mais du concept et de l'idée) et bien
il en a le droit, chacun est libre d'y surfer ou non. Je comprends pas les réactions
agressives et protectrices de certains...

Bref, Mr les mentors, apportez vos savoirs et non vos jugements vaniteux.

(je notifie que mon mini coup de gueule n'a rien a voir en vexation ou autre
par rapport aux commentaires sur mon site, loin de là, c'est l'aspect jugement
sans critiques constructives qui m'irrite).

Je reviens ! : à ceux qui se permettent de dire ce site est de la merde,
qu'ils nous mettent leurs exemples perso en lien (site et donc référence bien sûr)
afin de juger de la valeur de ce qui est dit, ça serait un poil plus courageux.
(je pense même que ça rend plus humble 

A bon lecteur, salut


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tiens de la concurrence


_
merci.   ça et le site d'amok relooké , ça m'inspire. 

sinon, en vert :_ bien dit tremendus.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Si qqu'un a envie de se faire un forum (j'ai pas encore regard&#233; celui propos&#233;
> mais c'est pas du r&#233;sultat dont je parle mais du concept et de l'id&#233;e)


Ben justement, va voir son forum, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait un concept ou une id&#233;e particuli&#232;re, &#224; part recopier les rubriques du forum MacG et les mettre dans un nouveau forum vide et pr&#233;programm&#233; (ces forums s'installent sans taper une ligne de code, il n'y a qu'&#224; les param&#232;trer &#224; son go&#251;t via une interface)...

Moi, je ne suis pas webmaster professionnel, c'est uniquement en tant que visiteur lambda que je me suis permis de faire une critique s&#233;v&#232;re peut-&#234;tre, mais argument&#233;e je crois.

On peut faire des critiques constructives quand le site contient des id&#233;es mais qu'il y a juste des maladresses formelles, ou des erreurs de code, ou des fautes de go&#251;t.
Lorsqu'il n'y a pas la moindre recherche d'originalit&#233;, pas la moindre ambition cr&#233;ative esth&#233;tique ou technique, pas la moindre id&#233;e, pas le moindre contenu, quel conseil veux-tu donner ?

Mais pour le reste, je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi, tremendus. Il faut en tous cas s'efforcer de faire des critiques argument&#233;es, pour que ce soit utile et pas juste un d&#233;fouloir.


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2006)

bah au boulot maintenant, mais c'est vraie qu'avant de faire un site sur un theme je regarde plein de site avec google et des images une fois que je suis impr&#233;gn&#233; de quelque chose je commence &#224; &#233;crire une petite histoire graphiquement et de la j'en sors une premiere &#233;bauche sous toshop et illustrator

je suis pas tout &#224; fait d'accord  pour juge et critique  
on critique quand c'est criticable quand c'est mauvais on juge 

je n'ai pas de probleme &#224; juger , car je suis exigent et &#233;coute la critique 
et j'ai assez d'exp&#233;rience pour voir le bien et le mal 


pour pk c'est une longue &#233;tude des comportement UI sous cocoa et leur reproduction s'impli&#233;s
en web pour garder les habitudes de l'utilisateur (  c'est l'enjeux, TODO : faire une petite inscription pour les award mac-web-dev pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

Mon site


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mon site


h&#233;h&#233;, sympa les liens vers les vid&#233;os grolands. 

Tu devrais juste corrig&#233; certains liens, je veux les voir toutes ces vid&#233;os.


----------



## Francky033 (21 Août 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on met en uvre un site comme celui-ci, les seules questions qui vaillent finalement c'est de savoir si les gens vont venir le visiter (1) et acheter son contenu (2).
> 
> S'il suffisait de faire un chouette design pour qu'un site marche cela se saurait depuis longtemps ; il me semble que l'équation est parfois plus complexe.
> 
> ...


 
Je partage entièrement ton avis.


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Août 2006)

Pour &#233;tayer mon propos, voici un petit lien... malheureusement pour anglophile.

Ceci dit, cette th&#233;orie du design selon "steve" n'est pas applicable &#224; toutes les sauces...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, sympa les liens vers les vidéos grolands.
> 
> Tu devrais juste corrigé certains liens, je veux les voir toutes ces vidéos.



Effectivement, il y avait des m**** dans les liens. :rose:  
Maintenant, c'est corrigé. Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Voil&#224;, j'ai chang&#233; d'h&#233;bergeur donc plus aucune pub, enfin ! et le lien vers mon blog fonctionne enfin :

http://mamacass.ovh.org


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai changé d'hébergeur donc plus aucune pub, enfin ! et le lien vers mon blog fonctionne enfin :
> 
> http://mamacass.ovh.org



Magnifique !    

Par contre, tu ne reçois pas trop de mails non sollicités. Est-ce ton adresse principale ou une que tu as créé spécialement pour les visiteurs de ton site ?  

Et puis en allant sur "Coup de coeur" pour les liens "Cinéma', je suis tombé sur ça :


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Merci iDuck,
Je l'ai mis sur le serveur FTP de OVH ce matin, je n'avais pas tout test&#233;, merci d'&#234;tre aller aussi loin et d'avoir trouv&#233; les deux probl&#232;mes sur Cin&#233;ma et Animations.
Faudra que je vois tout ca ce soir en rentrant !
Mon adresse MSN n'est pas spam&#233; et puis si c'etait le cas, se ne serait pas bien grave 
Sinon pas de spams sur les adresses avec les liens, no problem

En m&#234;me temps pas trop de visiteurs 

Merci beaucoup iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Merci iDuck,
> Je l'ai mis sur le serveur FTP de OVH ce matin, je n'avais pas tout testé, merci d'être aller aussi loin et d'avoir trouvé les deux problèmes sur Cinéma et Animations.
> Faudra que je vois tout ca ce soir en rentrant !
> Mon adresse MSN n'est pas spamé et puis si c'etait le cas, se ne serait pas bien grave
> ...



De rien.


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

Un petit site sur le poker et un blog 

http://www.Esprit-poker.com
http://www.blog-du-joueur.com


----------



## gorillaz (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous, les macusers avertis, pour la V2 de mon site. C'est un SPIP construit sur la base du squellette "Bones-Kubrick". Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires constructifs!
http://defractee.free.fr


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

gorillaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous, je reviens vers vous, les macusers avertis, pour la V2 de mon site. C'est un SPIP construit sur la base du squellette "Bones-Kubrick". Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires constructifs!
> http://defractee.free.fr


c'est pas mal mais bon le contenu fait un peu ado attard&#233; (ps en soir&#233;e goth ?
 tu ferais fureur t'as le niveau 

 non ?
ou alors cela serait-il de l'humour d&#233;cal&#233;e ?

la template spip et tr&#232;s bien int&#233;gr&#233;e en tous les cas bravo
cela sent le travail de quelqu'un de clean :love:

sinon tes photos sont pas tr&#232;s bien mises en valeur le "coter picturale" 
ne l'est pas

Voila la r&#233;ponse du Maitre de L'univers  ( en ce moment on me cire les pompes 
alors ..  )


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Voila la réponse du Maitre de L'univers  ( en ce moment on me cire les pompes
> alors ..  )


 
Ah bon     

Pour une fois moi non plus je n'aime pas


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon
> 
> Pour une fois moi non plus je n'aime pas


tu vois pharma toi aussi tu peux r&#233;veiller le gribouille qui est en toi 

on va voir si la nioub se vexe


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu vois pharma toi aussi tu peux réveiller le gribouille qui est en toi


 
Gnak gnak gnak


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Un petit site sur le poker et un blog
> 
> http://www.Esprit-poker.com
> http://www.blog-du-joueur.com



c'est moche mais ca doit etre fonctionnel


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

Je dirais même plus c'est très moche !!!

Mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive je me transforme en tatouille.

Excusez moi : je disais: le site du poker n'est pas à mon gout


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais m&#234;me plus c'est tr&#232;s moche !!!
> 
> Mais qu'est ce qui m'arrive je me transforme en tatouille.
> 
> Excusez moi : je disais: le site du poker n'est pas &#224; mon gout


 j'ai dit que c'&#233;tait fonctionel 

mais peut etre ds la cat&#233;gorie geek accro ...


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

:hein:

Tout le probleme d'un developpeur... il n'est pas graphiste :'(


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Tout le probleme d'un developpeur... il n'est pas graphiste :'(


 pas chez moi fausse excuse


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pas chez moi fausse excuse


 
chez moi ca passe : http://pharmacos.free.fr


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ca passe : http://pharmacos.free.fr


pharma 

bon maintenant, on pourrait avoir des sites  de graphistes


----------



## tremendus (22 Août 2006)

gorillaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous, les macusers avertis, pour la V2 de mon site. C'est un SPIP construit sur la base du squellette "Bones-Kubrick". Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires constructifs!
> http://defractee.free.fr




Salut,

moi j'aime bien ton site,
au moins tu as le courage de ceux qui ont en honte
car tu livres là des choses bien profondes.

Le site est plaisant, pas de chichitralala, et il se lit bien
(de plus le contenu m'interesse, ça change des beaux sites seulement pour les yeux).
J'aurai pu critiquer le ton un peu trop noir de tes pages mais
il va avec le contenu et donc ça se tient.

bonne suite


----------



## tremendus (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mon site



Salut,

voilà mes critiques par rapport à ce que je changerai sur ton site :

J'aèrerai les espaces trop minces entre tes titres et textes ainsi
même un peu entre ta barre de menu en haut et ce qu'il y a en dessous de façon
à donner un peu d'air à ta mise en page. Je trouve ça un peu sérré.

Et je changerai peut être la couleur bleu (trop criarde) dans ta page galerie

voilà


----------



## tremendus (22 Août 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Un petit site sur le poker et un blog
> 
> http://www.Esprit-poker.com
> http://www.blog-du-joueur.com



Salut,

il est vrai que graphiquement c'est pas ça,
mais comme tu l'as dit tu n'es pas graphiste.

Il manque une unité graphique dans ton premier site.

Tu devrais enlever les filets blancs qui tournent autour de tes cadres titres en haut.
Et occuper avec ton image plus de hauteur, genre occupe l'espace dispo dans
ton premier cadre noir avec toute ton image.
Le vert et rouge a vibre...à voir

Trouve une solution pour ce trop de blanc en dessous
(tu pourrais par ex. mettre en rouge ta barre à gauche, ça ferait une continuité
avec ton bandeau rouge "accueil" etc.)

Je trouve ça trop fioriture ou carnavale tes typo de toutes les couleurs,
choisis en une mais pas toute (trop de couleurs pas de couleur)

Tente peut être un gris un poil plus foncé pour ton fond (genre R30 V30 B30 ?)


----------



## Hesiode (22 Août 2006)

wow merci beaucoup msieur, en tout cas le tiens est nickel !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> voilà mes critiques par rapport à ce que je changerai sur ton site :
> 
> ...



OK. C'est noté. Mais pour la couleur bleue, c'est pour reprndre les couleurs des logos de 7 jours au Groland.   (rouge foncé et bleu)


----------



## AuGie (24 Août 2006)

Ben mince, j'avais oublié de poster mon site ici : http://www.guikit.com


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince, j'avais oubli&#233; de poster mon site ici : http://www.guikit.com


 y'en a marre du bleu c'est comme les tuyas on ne voit que &#231;a


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> y'en a marre du bleu c'est comme les tuyas on ne voit que ça


 
C'est pas bleu les tuyas


----------



## tremendus (24 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince, j'avais oublié de poster mon site ici : http://www.guikit.com



J'aime bien, c'est "propre" et agréable

Par contre je suis bluffé par ton scroll avec la frame qui est arrondie.
Si tu veux me donner ton secret je veux bien le connaître...

Peut être as tu mis un flash au dessus avec fond transparent ?


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien, c'est "propre" et agr&#233;able
> 
> Par contre je suis bluff&#233; par ton scroll avec la frame qui est arrondie.
> Si tu veux me donner ton secret je veux bien le conna&#238;tre...
> ...


c'est des div 

mais tu remarqueras que c'est taill&#233; droit avec une superposition des deux meme bg
ca bouge un peu


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

Yop, mon site web


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Yop, mon site web



pourquoi la dfference de gris des fonds ?


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi la dfference de gris des fonds ?




Ouais c'est un probleme que je dois corriger ca l'image de fond est en PNG et les images du site en JPG.


----------



## tremendus (24 Août 2006)

Yes, c'est vrai que ton fond gris ne va pas.

Deux questions :

pourquoi avoir pris du png (24 ?)
pour ce genre d'image le jpg ira très bien en reprennant
pile-poil les codes couleurs de ton fond.

et surtout je trouve dommage que tu sois en anglais,
c'est plus large pour le monde mais tu enlèves beaucoup de français
qui tu te doutes ne vont pas lire longtemps.


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Yes, c'est vrai que ton fond gris ne va pas.
> 
> Deux questions :
> 
> ...



parce qu'il emmerde IE et l'Anglais parce qu'il compte trouver un travail intérressant un jour


----------



## tremendus (24 Août 2006)

IE je comprends pas, puisque ça le fait sous Safari aussi

Plus interessant ? je sais pas, mais mieux payé surement
Vive la france ! plein de talents (qui s'en vont  )


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il emmerde IE et l'Anglais parce qu'il compte trouver un travail intérressant un jour




Que c'est bon d'etre sur la meme longueur d'ondes


----------



## mxmac (25 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il emmerde IE et l'Anglais parce qu'il compte trouver un travail intérressant un jour



il est en forme le nouveau chouchou d'alèm... c'est fin ça se mange sans fain, il a bien raison !!!


----------



## ultra' (25 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Yop, mon site web



Oh les jolis tutoriaux 

Bon, moi je suis comme Augie, j'ai complètement oublié de présenter mes sites :

Le portfolio : http://frenchstudio.net/site/index.php

Le blog : http://blog.frenchstudio.net

Le studio webdesign : http://webdesign.frenchstudio.net

Le forum : http://forum-imagine.info

Les 3 premiers sont faits sous wordpress avec des skins persos, le forum est fait sous punbb avec des skins persos également.


----------



## tatouille (25 Août 2006)

ultra' a dit:
			
		

> Oh les jolis tutoriaux
> 
> Bon, moi je suis comme Augie, j'ai complètement oublié de présenter mes sites :
> 
> ...



Tatiana Irintcheeva


----------



## Doryphore (26 Août 2006)

Hop, pour moi c'est ici et c'est tout r&#233;cent, donc sujet &#224; quelques changements encore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

Le nouvel habillage de ma section "Mac" (moins coloré qu'avant).


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Août 2006)

Doryphore a dit:
			
		

> Hop, pour moi c'est ici et c'est tout récent, donc sujet à quelques changements encore.



Salut,
j'apprécie le parti pris de la simplicité et l'utilisation d'un code couleur et d'une typo agréable...
Ceci dit le seule truc qui me gène dans cette mise en page c'est le décallage du titre "Doryblog". Pourquoi ne pas envisager une couleur et une typo comme sur le titre "retrospective" ?

Ce type de site devrait "plaire" à DCZ (ça y est t'es pompé... c'est la gloire )

Enfin, concernant la gallerie, pourquoi avoir modifié la charte ? On a le sentiment d'être sur un autre site... attention à l'unité de temps et de lieux  (ne jamais oublier les fondamentaux de la communication)


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel habillage de ma section "Mac" (moins coloré qu'avant).



Salut,
indépendamment des questions strictement graphiques (d'autres tatouille s'en chargeront), il me semble que l'utilisation de l'attribut padding deci-delà permettrait d'aérer d'avantage le contenu...


----------



## Doryphore (27 Août 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'apprécie le parti pris de la simplicité et l'utilisation d'un code couleur et d'une typo agréable...
> Ceci dit le seule truc qui me gène dans cette mise en page c'est le décallage du titre "Doryblog". Pourquoi ne pas envisager une couleur et une typo comme sur le titre "retrospective" ?
> 
> ...




Pour le titre je suis dessus, ainsi que pour la galerie. Mais en fait pour le moment c'est un thème wordpress et un plugin galerie de base, que j'ai intégrés tant bien que mal. Je me suis contenté de refaire une bannière jaune pour aller avec les couleurs un peu pastel du thème.

De toute manière je pense changer la police du titre, et si possible le centrer sur la bannière.

Pour la galerie je vais voir, j'ai un fichier CSS et un .PHP, je vais éditer ça dès que j'aurais un peu de temps.

En tous cas merci pour le commentaire contructif  Ca fait plaisir un peu de bons conseils de temps en temps


----------



## tremendus (28 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel habillage de ma section "Mac" (moins coloré qu'avant).




Salut,

yez c'est mieux le bleu, il est moins hard pour les yeux.

Par contre c'est dommage ton fond gris sur la pge Mac, tu te retrouves
avec plein de blocs partout et ça fait pas très léger. Si tu ne veux pas trop changer
ce que tu as là repard peut être avec ton fond blanc originel.
Ou alors mais une marge gauche et droite de façon à ce que ton texte
ne soit pas trop justifié sur les bords, ça fait trop coincé.
Et peut être mettre une pointe de couleur dans ton gris de façon à se
qu'il deviennent gris coloré, ça fera moins triste ou froid.

Par contre j'en reviens à l'aération horizontale de ton haut de page,
tu devrais espacer un peu tes menus du haut et tes "blocs-titre"
et en dessous de cer derniers aussi por faire "respirer la pge".

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> indépendamment des questions strictement graphiques (d'autres tatouille s'en chargeront), il me semble que l'utilisation de l'attribut padding deci-delà permettrait d'aérer d'avantage le contenu...



C'est quoi l'attribut padding ?


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'attribut padding ?








C'est la valeur des marges du contenu dans le CSS


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Padding c'est la marge interne ! 

Pour des explications plus d&#233;taill&#233;es tape padding dans google 

Tu trouveras normalement en premier site : CA


edit : toasted


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2006)

OK. Merci.  

Je suis en train de tout modifier (parce que finalement, c'est vrai que &#231;a fait trop gris) mais je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; un look satisfaisant.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> OK. Merci.
> 
> Je suis en train de tout modifier (parce que finalement, c'est vrai que ça fait trop gris) mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé un look satisfaisant.


Juste une petite précision pour les paddings qui pourrait t'éviter de bonnes prises de tête... Lorsque tu rajoutes un padding à une boîte, tu devras _réduire_ la taille de cette boîte! 

Par exemple:

Tu désires avoir une boîte de 350px de large et 200px de haut. En lui donnant un padding haut et bas de 15px et un padding droite et gauche de 8px, tu devras diminuer la hauteur et la largeur de cette boîte par la somme des paddings correspondants, ce qui donne ici:

largeur: 350px - (8px + 8px) = 334px
hauteur: 200px - (15px + 15px) = 170px

Tu écriras donc dans ta feuille de style quelque chose du style:

#boite {width:334px; heigth:170px; padding:15px 8px;}

Voilà voilà  Moi ça m'a pris pas mal de temps pour comprendre la logique du comportement de ces paddings donc si je peux t'épargner cette douloureuse incompréhension...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite précision pour les paddings qui pourrait t'éviter de bonnes prises de tête... Lorsque tu rajoutes un padding à une boîte, tu devras _réduire_ la taille de cette boîte!
> 
> Par exemple:
> 
> ...



Avec iWeb, je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible d'écrire du code HTML.

Qquoiqu'il en soit, je suis finalement revenu au bleu avec un look qui me satifasse à peu près et qui ne soit pas trop casse-bonbon à faire. D'ailleurs, j'ai intégralement relooké mon site (et pas seulement la section Mac) et essayé de créer une certaine unité graphique de l'ensemble. Et voilà.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2006)

Coucou iDuck,

Ca y est j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les deux pages qui ne fonctionnait plus, vir&#233; d&#233;finitivement ifrance de ma vie, cr&#233;er mon blog sous iweb
http://mamacass.ovh.org

voila voila
Mamacass


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Hello mamacass !

Petit probleme sous IE au boulot je n'arrive plus à voir les titres de tes carrés sur la page d'index ??????? J'essayerai ce soir chez moi  

Sinon tu peux modifier le titre de ta page d'index dans le head pour que se soit plus sympa : <title>index</title>
 

Voili voila biz
matt


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2006)

Salut Pharma,
Il faut sous IE, mettre &#224; jour Flash, mettre la version 9 et l&#224; ca marche 
Ok je verrais &#231;a plus tard pour ma page d'index, merci


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Salut Pharma,
> Il faut sous IE, mettre à jour Flash, mettre la version 9 et là ca marche
> Ok je verrais ça plus tard pour ma page d'index, merci


 
Ok comme je suis stagiaire je ne vais pas toucher !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> mettre à jour Flash, mettre la version 9


:mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2006)

Oui oui la version 9 de flash player

Par l&#224; bas


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Août 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Moi aussi ça me laisse dubitatif. Rappeller à l'utilisateur qu'il doit télécharger une "énième" version de flash n'est sans doute pas la meilleur pratique qui soit... d'où ma question : n'appartient-il pas au webmaster de développer une animation flash qui puisse fonctionner sur la plupart des machines (et donc des versions du plug) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Coucou iDuck,
> 
> Ca y est j'ai réparé les deux pages qui ne fonctionnait plus, viré définitivement ifrance de ma vie, créer mon blog sous iweb
> http://mamacass.ovh.org
> ...



Coucou, 

Super !  

PS : j'ai la version 8 du Flash Player et aucun problème sur le site de Mamacass.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Août 2006)

Tu es sous IE sur PC ? apparement y'a que sous IE sur PC que le texte que l'on voit normalement en passant la souris sur les carr&#233;es n'apparaissent pas, avec firefox sous mac ou pc pas de probl&#232;me


----------



## MamaCass (29 Août 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ça me laisse dubitatif. Rappeller à l'utilisateur qu'il doit télécharger une "énième" version de flash n'est sans doute pas la meilleur pratique qui soit... d'où ma question : n'appartient-il pas au webmaster de développer une animation flash qui puisse fonctionner sur la plupart des machines (et donc des versions du plug) ?



Coucou,
J'ai fait des recherches à ce sujet, je débute sous dream donc j'en apprends tous les jours, j'ai bien trouvé une fonction pour faire une auto-détection de plug in mais une fois effectuée, ca m'a mis un bazar pas possible sur ma page d'accueil, donc...  j'ai tout enlevé...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sous IE sur PC ? apparement y'a que sous IE sur PC que le texte que l'on voit normalement en passant la souris sur les carrées n'apparaissent pas, avec firefox sous mac ou pc pas de problème


 
Of course au boulot sous PC


----------



## MamaCass (29 Août 2006)

Ok mais c'est &#224; Iduck que je demandais en fait


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Bon d'accord


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais c'est à Iduck que je demandais en fait



Alors, iDuck te répond :   

Non, non : Safari Tiger 10.4.7, iMac Intel.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Août 2006)

Oui donc ca confirme bien ce que je pensais, sous PC et avec IE, il faut la version 9 de flash, ok. Sous mac no problem et sous firefox sous pc, no problem non plus, merci beaucoup  

 "Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; iDuck."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck."


Merci quand même.


----------



## mxmac (31 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Coucou iDuck,
> 
> Ca y est j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les deux pages qui ne fonctionnait plus, vir&#233; d&#233;finitivement ifrance de ma vie, cr&#233;er mon blog sous iweb
> http://mamacass.ovh.org
> ...



surtout je ne comprends pas l'utilisation de flash et les problemes d'acces li&#233; pour une petite anim de trois bloc... &#231;a fait un peu sapin de noel (un tut de 1999...)

en plus il sagis du carrefour de ton site... domage !

tu ferais mieux d'oublier flash et de mettre un roll over de base, ou tu fais un site en flash, un vrai ... l'interet de flash est le multim&#233;dia integr&#233; pas les carr&#233; qui bougent ... 

pour eviter les blemes de plugs in vu la complexit&#233; de ton anim tu dois pouvoir lfaire du flash 6 ou 7 ... l'avantage des dernieres versions tient a des fonctions specifiques que tu n'utilise pas, tu peux reduire la voilure


----------



## MamaCass (31 Août 2006)

Merci mxmac pour ton commentaire !

D&#233;s que j'aurais ma nouvelle machine je vais revoir tout ca, sur un 20 pouces ca va me soulager parce que Dream et Flash sur mon 14 pouces, c'est pas pratique du tout !
Et puis je rajouterais des galeries et ferais une paranth&#232;se sur Apple 

Et l'anim flash, je veux surement la virer, car comme tu dis, si l'anim ne fonctionne pas, pas d'entr&#233;e dans le site !

A tr&#232;s bientot
Mamacass


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2006)

J'ai laissé tomber iWeb qui est trop lourd pour retourner sur rapidweaver.
Voici la mise à jour de mon site : MoN EsPaCe PeRsO


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai laissé tomber iWeb qui est trop lourd pour retourner sur rapidweaver.
> Voici la mise à jour de mon site : MoN EsPaCe PeRsO




Aaaaah du Rapidrêveur !! Enfin !!!


----------



## ultrabody (5 Septembre 2006)

voici mon vrai site perso : http://ultra.site.free.fr

où j'ai tout fait à 100% : idées, montages photos etc ...
ça fait 2 ans que je bosse dessus occasionnellement, puis j'avais laissé tombé, puis j'ai recommencé etc ...
et voilà, je l'ai mis en ligne, histoire que ça m'oblige à bosser dessus.

il n'y a encore pas grand chose. je suis toujours en train de bosser sur des maquettes.
pour le moment, je corrige quelques petits bugs.

sinon, l'infographie n'est pas mon métier, webmaster non plus.. ^^


----------



## tinibook (5 Septembre 2006)

Ultra cool!  Continue...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> sinon, l'infographie n'est pas mon métier


Ah bon? Ultra-étonnant dis...


----------



## ultrabody (5 Septembre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> Ah bon? Ultra-étonnant dis...



si si je t'assure...
^^

merci de votre visite.

ça fait plaisir d'avoir des retours positifs sur le travail que nous avons fourni.


----------



## tatouille (5 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai laissé tomber iWeb qui est trop lourd pour retourner sur rapidweaver.
> Voici la mise à jour de mon site : MoN EsPaCe PeRsO


 

je dirais il ya de l'idée mais soit plus light plus smooth avec tes dégradés 



ultrabody a dit:


> voici mon vrai site perso : http://ultra.site.free.fr
> 
> où j'ai tout fait à 100% : idées, montages photos etc ...
> ça fait 2 ans que je bosse dessus occasionnellement, puis j'avais laissé tombé, puis j'ai recommencé etc ...
> ...


 
il ya de l'idée mais plein de bug de loop son
et un manque de pratique infographique
ca fait tres 80's mais tu pourrais pousser encore plus kitch

je te donne les liens d'amis infographistes cela peut te donner des pistes visuelles
comment affiner ton travail 

http://www.oniram.com/
http://www.redpink.net/

tu n'es pas infographiste mais tu restes un etre humain
avec 10 doights et une sensibilité visuelle

je ne le suis pas non plus


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> je dirais il ya de l'idée mais soit plus light plus smooth avec tes dégradés




C'est un theme Rapidweaver déja préfabriqué. Tout dépend du theme, certains ne sont pas très faciles à tripoter et à customiser question graphique.


----------



## tinibook (5 Septembre 2006)

A propos de site perso le mien fait avec iWeb se trouve dans ma signature! Bon ultra surf!


----------



## tatouille (5 Septembre 2006)

aller hop ! c'est pas du rapib machin chose ou du iweb 
c'est du fait maison en 2 heures

PyApplicationStub moves as standalone on sf

http://pyappstub.sourceforge.net



PS c'est un site de d&#233;veloppeur 
je suis pass&#233; du premier coup au validateur 
c'est simple sobre et souple les powerbookers seront heureux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> aller hop ! c'est pas du rapib machin chose ou du iweb
> c'est du fait maison en 2 heures
> 
> PyApplicationStub moves as standalone on sf
> ...



Très joli.  

Juste un truc pour chipoter : pourquoi ne pas utiliser H1 pour le titre principal et H2 pour les sous-titres?


----------



## tatouille (5 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tr&#232;s joli.
> 
> Juste un truc pour chipoter : pourquoi ne pas utiliser H1 pour le titre principal et H2 pour les sous-titres?



pour faire parler les bavards  non c'est prevu 
mais ca a boug&#233; , H1 pour l'entete non

pour les titre oui mais redefinir les padding margin me coute moin que sur un b
c'est surtout de l'express pour enfin un peu documenter le contenu


----------



## ultrabody (5 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> A propos de site perso le mien fait avec iWeb se trouve dans ma signature! *Bon ultra surf!*



^^

as tu un compte .mac ?

est il est vraiment nécessaire d'en avoir un pour mettre le site effectué avec iWeb sur internet ?


----------



## tinibook (6 Septembre 2006)

Ben heureusement que non! Toi, t'as pas &#233;t&#233; cliquer dans ma signature ?! 
Bon si jamais dans ma page web j'ai mis un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de ce que je pense de ce logiciel...
Bonne lecture


----------



## ultrabody (6 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben heureusement que non! Toi, t'as pas été cliquer dans ma signature ?!
> Bon si jamais dans ma page web j'ai mis un petit résumé de ce que je pense de ce logiciel...
> Bonne lecture



j'ai vu une fois que j'avais posté. ^^

merci pour les explications !!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut Tinibook,

bravo pour ton site 

Dis moi, est ce que la fonction "envoyer moi un message" est r&#233;serv&#233; au compte .mac ?

J'ai essay&#233; chez moi et cela ne marche pas ? Je suis chez OVH


----------



## ultrabody (6 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> je dirais il ya de l'idée mais soit plus light plus smooth avec tes dégradés
> [*]
> 
> [*]
> ...






tatouille a dit:


> [/LIST]
> je te donne les liens d'amis infographistes cela peut te donner des pistes visuelles
> comment affiner ton travail
> 
> ...



Merci pour les liens !!

ils sont vraiment bien pensés et adaptés les sites !


----------



## ultrabody (6 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben heureusement que non! Toi, t'as pas été cliquer dans ma signature ?!
> Bon si jamais dans ma page web j'ai mis un petit résumé de ce que je pense de ce logiciel...
> Bonne lecture



un conseil pour envoyer le site depuis le mbp sur le site internet ?
j'utilise actuellement fugu. mais ça ne fonctionne.

faut il activé certains paramètres du macbook pro afin de pouvoir envoyer des donner en ftp ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Utilise cyberduck ou transmit !
Fugu c'est pour le sftp je crois !


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben heureusement que non! Toi, t'as pas &#233;t&#233; cliquer dans ma signature ?!
> Bon si jamais dans ma page web j'ai mis un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de ce que je pense de ce logiciel...
> Bonne lecture



j'aime bien ton truc et astuce icon du systeme

2 lignes de terminal et hop
l'allergie ....

 et les gas arreter


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> un conseil pour envoyer le site depuis le mbp sur le site internet ?
> j'utilise actuellement fugu. mais ça ne fonctionne.
> 
> faut il activé certains paramètres du macbook pro afin de pouvoir envoyer des donner en ftp ?



tu peux utiliser ton client ftp via le terminal , c'est simple et fiable


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> tu peux utiliser ton client ftp via le terminal , c'est simple et fiable


 

Hello tatouille !

T'as un petit tuto un petit lien pour ca parce que je ne connais pas mais ca m'intéresse


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Hello tatouille !
> 
> T'as un petit tuto un petit lien pour ca parce que je ne connais pas mais ca m'int&#233;resse



_sftp_

sftp user@server
> put myfile
> get myfile

toujours etre ds le dossier courant moi je trensfert des tar
que je decompresse sur le server
man sftp 

franchement super simple
http://p25ext.lanl.gov/ssh/filetransfer.html

_ftp de meme_
ftp user@server
> put myfile
> get myfile

man ftp

sinon a installer

http://ftp.giga.or.at/pub/nih/cftp/

super simple et fais les 2


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Thanks a lot


----------



## tinibook (6 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> j'aime bien ton truc et astuce icon du systeme
> 2 lignes de terminal et hop
> l'allergie ....
> et les gas arreter



Ben en fait mon petit tuto par d'un constat assez simple. J'ai fait switch&#233; quelques personnes et bon elles sont tr&#232;s contentes et tout et tout. Mais apr&#232;s quelques temps d'utilisation... 
Newbie: "Hem! Comment tu changes l'ic&#244;ne dans la barre du Finder?"
Forum macg: "Ben tu tapes deux lignes de commande dans le terminal."
Newbie:"C'est o&#249;?" "Ca fait quoi le terminal?"
Plus trop newbie (quoique... ) mais qui n'est pas encore darwiniste (mon cas): "Ben c'est tout con tu prends un manuel unix et tu potasses..." 

C'est pas groovy mais au moins c'est direct. :rateau: 

Tout est tr&#232;s simple sur le mac avec unix mais quand tu es un newbie t'as pas forc&#233;ment les comp&#233;tences pour changer d'ic&#244;ne sans foutre le bordel dans ton syst&#232;me. N'oublies pas que le  newbie doit trouver le terminal!  

Alors c'est vrai que c'est une m&#233;thode basique mais elle marche. :rose: Ceci dit la philosophie du mac c'est de faire simple. Comment expliquer que pour changer une simple ic&#244;ne il te fasse passer par Darwin?  

Enfin, si tu as une m&#233;thode par terminal, je suis toutes ou&#239;es!  J'irai m&#234;me plus loin pourquoi ne pas faire un petit tuto sur des actions "simples" par terminal?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut Tinibook,
> 
> bravo pour ton site
> 
> ...



TInibook ? Allo ?
Répond moi si tu as le temps, merci


----------



## tinibook (6 Septembre 2006)

Oups! D&#233;sol&#233; pour l'oubli!  

Heureusement que non mais, comme c'est souvent le cas quand tu veux pas &#234;tre un premium fan, il te faut bidouiller un peu.

Ici c'est assez simple puisque il te faut simplement changer le lien vers lequel pointe l'image "Envoyer moi un message."

Voil&#224; comment faire:
Il te faut un &#233;diteur comme Smultron (le lien est dans mon blog, si jamais...).
Tu ouvre le fichier "Bienvenue.html" et tu le parcours jusqu'&#224;: "mailto" puis tu ins&#232;re ton e-mail!

Et voil&#224;!

edith: Merci pour l'appr&#233;ciation!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2006)

Merci Tinibook !
Je ferais ca se soir 

ps : c'est qui edith ??? Tante edith


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben en fait mon petit tuto par d'un constat assez simple. J'ai fait switch&#233; quelques personnes et bon elles sont tr&#232;s contentes et tout et tout. Mais apr&#232;s quelques temps d'utilisation...
> Newbie: "Hem! Comment tu changes l'ic&#244;ne dans la barre du Finder?"
> Forum macg: "Ben tu tapes deux lignes de commande dans le terminal."
> Newbie:"C'est o&#249;?" "Ca fait quoi le terminal?"
> ...



bah c'est surtout casse bonbon et long ca va plus vite d'apprendre les rudiments du shell


----------



## mxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Utilise cyberduck ou transmit !
> Fugu c'est pour le sftp je crois !



oui fugu c'est top pour le sftp ssh... le meilleur client ftp donationware est clairement cyberduck simple lisible et efficace et c'est un ftp et sftp ... on peut tout faire avec lui ... et 5 euro a son papa fond pas de mal !!!


----------



## mxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

pour les fans du terminal c'est bien beau mais franchement chacun son truc, je prefere une interface graphique bien faite que de me prendre la tete avec le terminal !!! Il y avait une vie avant le terminal alors si on peut s'en passer ...

surtout que pour changer quelque chose dans mac os des pomme-I pomme-C pomme-V et autre c'est moins penible que j'ouvre une appli je cible je rentre les deux a trois ligne pour copier coller l'icone je ferme l'appli et je verifie ma modif !!!

mac os a toujours été simple parce que justement la valeur ajouté c'est la stabilité du systeme servis par une interface graphique bien faite ... pour faire joujou au terminal y'a linusque aussi


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Ben en fait mon petit tuto par d'un constat assez simple. J'ai fait switché quelques personnes et bon elles sont très contentes et tout et tout. Mais après quelques temps d'utilisation...
> Newbie: "Hem! Comment tu changes l'icône dans la barre du Finder?"
> Forum macg: "Ben tu tapes deux lignes de commande dans le terminal."
> Newbie:"C'est où?" "Ca fait quoi le terminal?"
> ...





Candybar, tu connais ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

petite update du soir


----------



## tinibook (7 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Candybar, tu connais ?



Mmmm! Toi non plus t'es pas all&#233; lire mon blog! Attention je vais me f&#226;cher!!   
Maintenant que t'&#233;voques Candybar, pourquoi devoir installer une appli (qui n'est pas free au passage...) pour modifier une simple ic&#244;ne alors que tu peux le faire toi-m&#234;me en quelques clics?

En &#233;conomisant sur Candybar je pr&#233;f&#232;re me prendre un bon bouquin sur les gast&#233;ropodes en antarctique. Parcque pour moi y'a pas plus barbant que -sudo -rw...

Chacun ses go&#251;ts!


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Chacun ses goûts!




Plutôt que les quelques clics, je préfère le Glisser-Déposer


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Plut&#244;t que les quelques clics, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le Glisser-D&#233;poser



je prefere

sudo mv /place/to/icon.icns /place/to/icon.icns.Apple
sudo cp myicon.icns /place/to/icon.icns



je dirais rien pour le truc d&#233;bile que nous a sorti mxmac
le terminal est une interface graphique


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1290
> ... le terminal est une interface graphique



Je crois que par interface graphique il faut d'avantage comprendre le fait de ne pas avoir, *justement*, à entrer des lignes de commande... sinon retour au MS-DOS.

Fouteur de merde un jour... fouteur de merde toujours


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je prefere
> 
> sudo mv /place/to/icon.icns /place/to/icon.icns.Apple
> sudo cp myicon.icns /place/to/icon.icns



"Chacun ses goûts"  Tinibook, 7/09/2006


Elle restera gravée dans les mémoires celle-là


----------



## tatouille (8 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> "Chacun ses goûts"  Tinibook, 7/09/2006
> 
> 
> Elle restera gravée dans les mémoires celle-là



100 manips contre une  c'est pas une question de gout c'est une question d'efficacité


----------



## tatouille (8 Septembre 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:


> Je crois que par interface graphique il faut d'avantage comprendre le fait de ne pas avoir, *justement*, à entrer des lignes de commande... sinon retour au MS-DOS.
> 
> Fouteur de merde un jour... fouteur de merde toujours



  :love:


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> 100 manips contre une  c'est pas une question de gout c'est une question d'efficacité



Humouais...  Bon on va pas taouiller là !


----------



## tatouille (8 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Humouais...  Bon on va pas taouiller l&#224; !


 Raz !
la casquette  

ps: je pr&#233;f&#233;rais

"Terneuzen Shop" comme signature


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> ps: je préférais
> 
> "Terneuzen Shop" comme signature



Ca clignotait trop... un peu gênant  



Et puis un néon a cassé alors...


----------



## tinibook (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors pour faire plaisir à tatouille j'ai rajouter les manipulations à faire pour ceux que Darwin intéresse! Dis-moi juste si c'est bien ok... 

J'en ai aussi profiter pour changer le slide show...


----------



## ultrabody (9 Septembre 2006)

Merci tinibook pour ton tuto ...

je suis en train de terminer ce mini site sur iweb... encore quelque rubrique à compléter et je vous posterai le lien.


----------



## mxmac (9 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> le terminal est une interface graphique


 Tu sais on est toujours le con de quelqu'un ... Sauf que la il faut que tu te paies un ouvrage de vulgarisation de l'informatique :
*interface graphique*
loc. f. - Programme, ou plus souvent ensemble de programmes, *permettant une utilisation plus intuitive d'un syst&#232;me que par l'interm&#233;diaire d'une ligne de commande absconse*. Contient en g&#233;n&#233;ral de nombreux widgets, le tout en mode graphique et non plus en mode caract&#232;re.

Donc avant d'insulter les gens apprend ce que veulent dire les choses ... Moralit&#233; &#234;tre une b&#234;te du terminal n'est pas une preuve d'intelligence !!!


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Tu sais on est toujours le con de quelqu'un ... Sauf que la il faut que tu te paies un ouvrage de vulgarisation de l'informatique :
> *interface graphique*
> loc. f. - Programme, ou plus souvent ensemble de programmes, *permettant une utilisation plus intuitive d'un syst&#232;me que par l'interm&#233;diaire d'une ligne de commande absconse*. Contient en g&#233;n&#233;ral de nombreux widgets, le tout en mode graphique et non plus en mode caract&#232;re.
> 
> Donc avant d'insulter les gens apprend ce que veulent dire les choses ... Moralit&#233; &#234;tre une b&#234;te du terminal n'est pas une preuve d'intelligence !!!



je t'ai pas insult&#233; j'ai juste dis que tu avais dis un truc d&#233;bile 
et j'&#233;tais un peu ironic 

c'est juste qu'il faut savoir jouer avec les deux ;

&#233;crire 4 pages sur "comment changer un icon par le Finder" et dire
ouvrez votre terminal taper &#231;a et hop 

 et arr&#234;te de parler en rouge  vermine communiste   
on dirait un serveur en maintenance perpetuelle et m^me
de l'infini et au dela


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

il n'est 
pas si b&#234;te il met
de l'argile verte on
peut &#234;tre un nerd sans 
boutons


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> il n'est
> pas si bête il met
> de l'argile verte on
> peut être un nerd sans
> boutons



et sexuellement attirant


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

_tatouille : c'est moi la seule vermine communiste sur le forum. merci de me respecter !   

&#224; part benjamin bien entendu !   
_


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960294 a dit:
			
		

> _tatouille : c'est moi la seule vermine communiste sur le forum. merci de me respecter !
> 
> à part benjamin bien entendu !
> _



mince m^me en alerte javascript y a le message chiant


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

al&#232;m arr&#234;te de draguer tatouille j'&#233;tais l&#224; en premier


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> alèm arrête de draguer tatouille j'étais là en premier




_ah bah si tu étais là en premier....    

vermine franc-comtoise !  
_


----------



## mxmac (10 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est juste qu'il faut savoir jouer avec les deux ;



et faut savoir eviter de balancer le terminal pour tout et rien quand des interface graphique fond ça tres bien ... c'été mon propos...

sinon j'aime bien le rouge et le jaune ... sang et or catalan's powa !!!

alèm branchman communiste qui taf pour le grand capital ... tu t'laches !!!


----------



## ultrabody (10 Septembre 2006)

voici comme promis les liens ... :
http://ultrabody.free.fr   le site fait avec iWeb, très incomplet, pas très original car je bosse encore sur le site http://ultra.site.free.fr


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> et faut savoir eviter de balancer le terminal pour tout et rien quand des interface graphique fond &#231;a tres bien ... c'&#233;t&#233; mon propos...
> 
> sinon j'aime bien le rouge et le jaune ... sang et or catalan's powa !!!
> 
> al&#232;m branchman communiste qui taf pour le grand capital ... tu t'laches !!!



h&#233;maturie macroscopique ?  
non c'&#233;tait juste pour dire il ne faut pas &#234;tre
pshychorigide qquand l'avion t'emm&#232;ne &#224; Tokyo il passe par le pole Nord 
et pas par la Californie 

et je le r&#233;p&#232;te Terminal.app est une interface graphique c'est un shell &#233;mulator
une application graphique


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3960310 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah si tu &#233;tais l&#224; en premier....
> 
> vermine franc-comtoise !
> _



allez en maillot de bain et ds la boue !!!!!!!!!!

pour rester ds le th&#232;me 

SPLIT


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

-> :modo:


->>


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2006)

c'est ou pour se désabonner des forums  ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est ou pour se désabonner des forums  ?



Ben dans ton tableau de bord 
Se désabonneer


----------



## tinibook (10 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> voici comme promis les liens ... :
> http://ultrabody.free.fr   le site fait avec iWeb, très incomplet, pas très original car je bosse encore sur le site http://ultra.site.free.fr



C'est sympa en blanc! Tu es bien gentil de qualifier mon impression de tuto mais bon si elle t'as été utile j'en suis ultra content!   

Et toutes mes condoléances...


----------



## mxmac (10 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est ou pour se d&#233;sabonner des forums  ?


t'as qu'a le faire avec le terminal


----------



## Bionik (15 Septembre 2006)

MeltingProd (anciennement blog d'actualité sur le Mac) devient un annuaire 100% Mac. N'hésitez pas à venir inscrire vos sites ou à en présenter de nouveaux. Je souhaite en faire l'annuaire Mac le plus exhaustif qui soit 

 =>


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2006)

Bionik a dit:


> MeltingProd (anciennement blog d'actualité sur le Mac) devient un annuaire 100% Mac. N'hésitez pas à venir inscrire vos sites ou à en présenter de nouveaux. Je souhaite en faire l'annuaire Mac le plus exhaustif qui soit
> 
> => lien site




On dirait le site de AppZapper :mouais:


----------



## Bionik (16 Septembre 2006)

oui, c'est vrai :rose:. L'effet tunnel du fond plus le macaron rouge faisait clairement référence à AppZapper. J'ai modifié depuis c'est mieux si ca ne ressemble pas à un truc existant.


----------



## tremendus (16 Septembre 2006)

En effet, le piège dans lequel tu es tombé est celui de beaucoup
de gens séduit par l'interface os X (il est vrai qu'elle est magnifique).
Le problème c'est que trop de gens s'en sont inspirés et donc ça
devient moins original.

La meilleure création je pense est celle qui ne s'inspire de rien,
c'est à dire celle qui vient de soi (comme en peinture, en musique, etc.)

Mais il est qd même sympa ton site dans le sens ou il est pas bouré de 500 images,
il est propre et ahéré.
Je pense que maintenant tu devrais chercher à le rendre unique, perso et original,
sans surcharger mais avec des astuces graphiques, une charte plus personnelle.


----------



## tweek (16 Septembre 2006)

Bionik a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai :rose:. L'effet tunnel du fond plus le macaron rouge faisait clairement référence à AppZapper. J'ai modifié depuis c'est mieux si ca ne ressemble pas à un truc existant.



Tres beau comme cela


----------



## ultrabody (21 Septembre 2006)

http://ultra.site.free.fr avec une petite mise à jour...
voir dans la rubrique news..

j'attends vos critiques... et vos conseils pour améliorer un maximum mon site..

d'avance merci !


----------



## Opatik (25 Septembre 2006)

_Pas fait sous mac car pas encore l'iMac mais il arrive dans la semaine _

 Le site de mon *sound system* : http://www.opatik.net

 Mon *Portfolio* perso : http://www.opadesign.net

Voilà, les deux sites ont été crées récement. 
J'en ai codé une bonne partie (XHTML, PHP et CSS) et fait entierement leurs design (Photoshop). :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (26 Septembre 2006)

un peu de rangement


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (28 Septembre 2006)

le mien est dans ma signature...guitare à tous les etages


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> le mien est dans ma signature...guitare à tous les etages


Je ne suis pas un grand amateur de guitare mais je trouve ton site très sympa.


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> le mien est dans ma signature...guitare à tous les etages



Vraiment bien fait !


----------



## tremendus (29 Septembre 2006)

yes j'aime bien aussi, simple et joli


----------



## mxmac (29 Septembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> le mien est dans ma signature...guitare à tous les etages



juste une chose ton copyright c'est plutot © 2005 - 2006 tristan klein ...  sinon je trouve ça bien ... informatif et bien fait, sans fioritures inutile


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (29 Septembre 2006)

merci!

c'est une agence qui l'a fait, pas moi :rose:


----------



## mxmac (29 Septembre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> merci!
> 
> c'est une agence qui l'a fait, pas moi :rose:



qu'il le copyright bien parce que la ça fait legé, en plus le contenu est de toi, donc le copyright peut aussi etre toi ... le fait que l'agence l'ai fait peut se retrouver dans une sous partie crédits...


----------



## tristan (le guitariste) (29 Septembre 2006)

ne t'inquietes pas, ces gens là connaissent très bien leur travail.

parc ontre, moi quand j'essaie d'aller sur ton site : 

Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://debug.easy.fr.clara.net/?s=s...p=/data/web/Xc/X-/Xl/c-lenium.com/public/www. Erreur rencontrée : connexion au réseau interrompue (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) Veuillez choisir Signaler un bogue à Apple dans le menu Safari, indiquez le numéro de lerreur, et décrivez ce que vous faisiez lorsque ce message est apparu.

:mouais: ?


----------



## mxmac (29 Septembre 2006)

Sur c-lenium c'est normal je dois le r&#233;installer ailleurs depuis un moment l'autre mxmac website... marche.


----------



## einqui (1 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

   Finalement, j'ai succombe a la mode :rose: et transforme mon site en photoblog.
Dans un premier temps, j'y mets mes anciens negatifs scannes et puis progressivement, j'essaierai d'y mettre des photos prises avec le numerique. 
   Je serai ravi d'avoir vos commentaires (positifs ou non, mais pas trop mechants hein:rateau: ) sur les photos.

Merci d'avance a tous ceux qui prendront le temps d'y faire un tour.
Pour le template, je ne me suis pas casse la tete. C'est le template de base de pixelpost. A l'occasion, j'essaierai de le personnaliser.

www.furanku.net


----------



## mxmac (1 Octobre 2006)

Quand tu scannes un nega, prends la peine de le scanner 2 fois, histoire d'éviter d'avoir les hautes lumières cramées. Une fois normale et une fois plus dense pour les hautes lumières et après tu assembles le tout sous photosh, comme ça, tu éviteras davoir a t'excuser dans le commentaire.


----------



## einqui (1 Octobre 2006)

J'adorerais pouvoir faire ca mais je n'ai pas de scanner a negatif et les scans sont donc fait par le magasin et ensuite graves sur CD.


----------



## mxmac (2 Octobre 2006)

einqui a dit:


> J'adorerais pouvoir faire ca mais je n'ai pas de scanner a negatif et les scans sont donc fait par le magasin et ensuite graves sur CD.



desolé pour toi, mais il est posssible que l'investissement d'un scan minimum soit une bonne idée, les CD de boutique etant aussi couteux que de mauvaise qualité ...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2006)

tristan (le guitariste) a dit:


> le mien est dans ma signature...guitare à tous les etages



joli site, simple et efficace, à tout le moins, mais dommage pour les photos, un peu "fades".


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2006)

einqui a dit:


> J'adorerais pouvoir faire ca mais je n'ai pas de scanner a negatif et les scans sont donc fait par le magasin et ensuite graves sur CD.



C'est pas bien grave, le tipi est sûrement un peu cramé mais ça ne nuit pas au reste... bon, deux photos, va falloir mettre un peu plus, hein


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> C'est pas bien grave, le tipi est sûrement un peu cramé mais ça ne nuit pas au reste... bon, deux photos, va falloir mettre un peu plus, hein



je l'ai corrigé sous toshop avec trois calques en retravaillant chaque ton 
et c'est récupérable


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2006)

einqui a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Finalement, j'ai succombe a la mode :rose: et transforme mon site en photoblog.
> Dans un premier temps, j'y mets mes anciens negatifs scannes et puis progressivement, j'essaierai d'y mettre des photos prises avec le numerique.
> ...



au fait : ton flux rss semble hs : feed://www.furanku.net/Photoblog/index.php?x=rss



tatouille a dit:


> je l'ai corrig&#233; sous toshop avec trois calques en retravaillant chaque ton
> et c'est r&#233;cup&#233;rable



en plus !


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> au fait : ton flux rss semble hs : feed://www.furanku.net/Photoblog/index.php?x=rss
> 
> 
> 
> en plus !



la photo a l'avantage que les tons fonc&#233;s n'ont pas perdu de d&#233;tails
je pense qu'avec la hd ca devrait le faire encore plus 

le probleme c'est si il a une serie qui est assez uniforme 
pour retrouver l'uniformit&#233; en retouche ce va etre du boulot

comme quoi y a vraiment des bons labots et des mauvais labots


----------



## einqui (2 Octobre 2006)

Merci a tous pour vos commentaires.
Il est vrai que la photo doit pouvoir etre retouchee avec des calques sous Photoshop. Je vais regarder ca ce week-end.
Quant a mettre plus de photos, j'y travaille.... Mais mon employeur travaille a faire en sorte que je n'en ai pas le temps....:mouais: 

Edit : j'ai repare le flux RSS, ca devrait etre bon. Et j'ai rajoute une photo par la meme occasion.


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2006)

oui, ça marche mieux


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

c-lenium remarche ...  (cf ma signature)


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> c-lenium remarche ...  (cf ma signature)



Yep, déjà vu... il était temps 

Si on parle juste de site web, je trouve cette nouvelle version un peu moins "fine" que la précédente. Notamment le choix de dotclear pour la partie blog. Ça fait un peu bric à brac. Un peu "lourdaud" (police, etc.). 

Bon, les photos, ça va, hein !  mais le site fait un peu moins habile, du moins à l'ouverture. Après, dans les galeries, ça roule


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Yep, d&#233;j&#224; vu... il &#233;tait temps
> 
> Si on parle juste de site web, je trouve cette nouvelle version un peu moins "fine" que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Notamment le choix de dotclear pour la partie blog. &#199;a fait un peu bric &#224; brac. Un peu "lourdaud" (police, etc.).
> 
> Bon, les photos, &#231;a va, hein !  mais le site fait un peu moins habile, du moins &#224; l'ouverture. Apr&#232;s, dans les galeries, &#231;a roule



Je sais, je vais probablement reskinner le dotclear mais ce n&#8217;est pas pour tout de suite ...  
je suis sur une recherche de mise en full flash de dotclear

En fait l'ancienne version &#233;tait malgr&#233; tout moins accessible, alors que celle-l&#224; gr&#226;ce a dotclear va permettre de mettre un peu l'accent sur l'actu du groupe ... Pour les polices je vais faire quelque chose ... Mais &#231;a me va bien en 1600x1200   

sinon par mon avatar je perds tout anonymat ... et relation a une certaine marque ...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Je sais, je vais probablement reskinner le dotclear mais ce nest pas pour tout de suite ...
> je suis sur une recherche de mise en full flash de dotclear
> 
> En fait l'ancienne version était malgré tout moins accessible, alors que celle-là grâce a dotclear va permettre de mettre un peu l'accent sur l'actu du groupe ... Pour les polices je vais faire quelque chose ... Mais ça me va bien en 1600x1200
> ...



Full flash ? Question  de goût 

Pour l'idée du blog, je te suis à 100%, c'est également ce que j'ai fait et l'intérêt du blog pour se faire connaître ou avoir du boulot est réel  .

Sinon, c'était pas une question de résolution : ici, c'est 1680 x 1080


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

j'aime pas trop l'ajax ... je prefere monsieur propre  

l'import de scripts sans fin ou/et de librairie monumentale ne me semble pas aussi efficace, et surtout j'aime maitriser ce que je fais ....


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2006)

tu parles de quoi ? 

l'ajax, y'a pas que &#231;a dans wordpress... en ce qui me concerne, j'en fais la m&#234;me utilisation qu'avec Dotclear pr&#233;c&#233;demment, mais... en mieux  
Int&#233;gration plus fine avec n'importe quel design xhtml+css, etc. Et puis, en cas de besoin, oui, pas mal de (bons) plugins, notamment celui qui g&#232;re mes deux langues


----------



## mxmac (4 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> tu parles de quoi ?
> 
> l'ajax, y'a pas que ça dans wordpress... en ce qui me concerne, j'en fais la même utilisation qu'avec Dotclear précédemment, mais... en mieux
> Intégration plus fine avec n'importe quel design xhtml+css, etc. Et puis, en cas de besoin, oui, pas mal de (bons) plugins, notamment celui qui gère mes deux langues



je parle de ta visioneuse en javascript, c'est une utilisation qui fait tres ajax ...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

oui, t'as raison. Et pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te, &#231;a me gave un peu, maintenant 

Je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; une manir&#232;e de montrer mes photos qui me sied vraiment... :'(


----------



## mxmac (5 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> oui, t'as raison. Et pour être honnête, ça me gave un peu, maintenant
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé une manirèe de montrer mes photos qui me sied vraiment... :'(



Cest toujours très compliqué ... Jen conviens


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> oui, t'as raison. Et pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te, &#231;a me gave un peu, maintenant
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; une manir&#232;e de montrer mes photos qui me sied vraiment... :'(


Jsais pas, jle trouve super moi ce script


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> Jsais pas, jle trouve super moi ce script



Oui ! 

_et_

non.  

C'est tout le problème de ce script


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Oui !
> 
> _et_
> 
> ...


Salut 

Je viens juste de terminer l'int&#233;gration d'un site pour une artiste contemporaine belge o&#249; j'ai utilis&#233; ce syst&#232;me et j'en suis tout &#224; fait content. L'adresse: http://carolesolvay.be.


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je viens juste de terminer l'int&#233;gration d'un site pour une artiste contemporaine belge o&#249; j'ai utilis&#233; ce syst&#232;me et j'en suis tout &#224; fait content. L'adresse: http://carolesolvay.be.



c'est pas mal mais je suis pas trop fan du fond a la toshop ?
une texture style ciment lisse avec des trous et asp&#233;rit&#233;s (nouvelle architecture) ?

autant rester brut


----------



## Emma Laroche (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

ma galerie de photographies commence &#224; s'enrichir : nus masculins, sc&#232;nes de la vie quotidienne, portrait, paysage, architecture, macro, autoportrait, humour et autres encore.

Je vous invite &#224; aller consulter cette galerie, si vous en avez le temps : 

www.zyeuter.com/Onetouch

et les sites divers ainsi que leurs diaporamas et vid&#233;os.

J'en profite pour remercier Renaud Verdi&#232;re, d'avoir pos&#233; et os&#233; pour moi, mod&#232;le-photo patient et d&#233;termin&#233;, comme tu sais l'&#234;tre.

Merci &#224; toi, nous nous sommes inspir&#233;s l'un et l'autre, et je peux te faire poser encore, tu connais mes id&#233;es et tu en as d'excellentes. A tr&#232;s bient&#244;t.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2006)

Tr&#232;s sympathique comme film


----------



## tatouille (19 Octobre 2006)

Emma Laroche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ma galerie de photographies commence &#224; s'enrichir : nus masculins, sc&#232;nes de la vie quotidienne, portrait, paysage, architecture, macro, autoportrait, humour et autres encore.
> 
> ...



tu devrais utiliser simpleviewer , si tu veux un coup de main ...
cela donnerait de l'unit&#233; a ton site et servirait le contenu 

tu as mis 3 photos dans extension es ce la serie complete ?
car le theme revisit&#233; est tres interressant


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_tiens une question mon toutouille, tu penses quoi FallRecordings ? 

j'envisage de faire comme mon copain hemant et de mettre Slide Show Media Pro sur mon site, bonne id&#233;e ? 
_


----------



## tatouille (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4015997 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens une question mon toutouille, tu penses quoi FallRecordings ?
> 
> j'envisage de faire comme mon copain hemant et de mettre Slide Show Media Pro sur mon site, bonne idée ?
> _



c'est pas mal je pense que c'est une bonne idée pour toi et c'est plus facile pour les MAJ


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup FallRecordings, l'interface est g&#233;niale  C'est avec Slide Show Media Pro que l'on peut faire &#231;a ? C'est payant ?


----------



## tatouille (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup FallRecordings, l'interface est géniale  C'est avec Slide Show Media Pro que l'on peut faire ça ? C'est payant ?



http://www.slideshowpro.net/


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci Tatouille, toujours aussi rapide et efficace


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2006)

Ah ! &#231;a me titille aussi.

En gros, deux versions existent : une qui nous permet de cr&#233;er une galerie &#224; partir de flash mx, une autre qui se g&#233;re seule sur un serveur ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon, j'ai ma r&#233;ponse et c'est non. 

Il faut donc cr&#233;er des albums via flash d'abord.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

Sinon y'a un module pour iphoto, tu as vu ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2006)

oui, mais j'utilise pas iphoto. Enfin, je vais qd même regarder, si ça peut m'éviter de passer par flash 

Mouais, non : faut quand même flash.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2006)

Mon site/photoblog est en ligne. Pour l'instant pas grand-chose dessus. J'y mettrai des photos, des images, des galeries petit &#224; petit.

J'ai choisi WordPress plut&#244;t que Dotclear, je trouve au premier un plus gros potentiel, et une plus grosse communaut&#233; d'utilisateurs (th&#232;mes, plugs-ins, etc.).

Faut que je bidouille encore un peu. Je veux notamment y ajouter des galeries &#224; l'aide de zenphoto, mais pour l'instant j'ai des probl&#232;mes d'installation, je sais pas trop, si ce n'est que les galeries ne sont pas g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;es...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2006)

Bienvenue dans le monde des photoblogs ! 

&#199;a a l'air pas mal, tu vas prendre le temps plus tard d'affiner le design.

Tiens, une suggestion, comme &#231;a : Je pense que tes images gagneraient &#224; &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es dans un cadre plus sobre que marge blanche / liser&#233; noir / ombre. &#192; mon avis, c'est un peu charg&#233;. Mais ce n'est que mon avis 

(et en plus t'as oubli&#233; un lien dans ta blogroll  )


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2006)

Oui oui c'est tout neuf. L&#224; j'ai post&#233; des photos, un peu &#224; l'arrache. Tout va &#234;tre peaufin&#233; avec le temps... 

Butain 3h10... ://// :casse: Ldsjfdsf zorgblub


----------



## tatouille (22 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui oui c'est tout neuf. Là j'ai posté des photos, un peu à l'arrache. Tout va être peaufiné avec le temps...
> 
> Butain 3h10... ://// :casse: Ldsjfdsf zorgblub


 
sinon tu as raison d'avoir choisi wp
ayant l'experience de differents cms wp reste the cms


----------



## Renaud theron (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon, avec un fond de page en Photoshop, et liens avec freeway4express

www.tic-sarl.eu

Pourquoi les pages ont-elles du mal à apparaitre avec safari et pas avec :sick: Explorer :sick: ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2006)

l&#224;, je suis d&#233;j&#224; d'accord avec ce que certains vont dire.......
_
 fredmac... _


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

MDR, moi j'ai rien os&#233; dire mais je suis aussi d'accord avec ce qui va &#234;tre dit aussi

Allez, l&#226;chez les fauves


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> MDR, moi j'ai rien os&#233; dire mais je suis aussi d'accord avec ce qui va &#234;tre dit aussi
> 
> Allez, l&#226;chez les fauves



tatouille ?!.....


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

Il faut que les fauves se reposent et mangent pour mieux attaquer, faut leur laisser un peu de temps


----------



## tatouille (23 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tatouille ?!.....



vraiment utile ?  la je ne peux rien dire, Image et communication ? ou comp&#233;tences ?
pauvres PME , je poste un commentaire quand il ya de l'espoir mais la  je suis sci&#233; 

je pourrais bien citer Jean Pierre , c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout 
:rateau: bon vous m'excusez il faut que je rende


----------



## Renaud theron (23 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> vraiment utile ?  la je ne peux rien dire, Image et communication ? ou compétences ?
> pauvres PME , je poste un commentaire quand il ya de l'espoir mais la  je suis scié
> 
> je pourrais bien citer Jean Pierre , c'est à peu près tout
> :rateau: bon vous m'excusez il faut que je rende



Tss Tss Tss,voila un jugement bien atif, demande quelle est la cible et tu choisiras la présentation. Décidement il y a une étrange tendance à confondre vos gouts et le but à atteindre. Je vends du document fixe sur papier, destiné à un public non averti, pas du rarement lu sur écran.


----------



## tatouille (23 Octobre 2006)

c'est pas parce que ma cible : sont des garagistes que je me pointe en bleu de travail d&#233;gueulasse

 le jugement est instinctif et non atif

tu ne crois pas qu'il y a un juste milieu entre etre super design et super crado ?
connais tu les RCF/stantards et autres documents ? acc&#233;ssibilit&#233; ?
et mon commentaire &#224; valeur pour la production papier too

tu nous parle de communication de suivi de projet d'accompagnement ?
l'&#233;cart entre le discour et la forme ...


----------



## fredintosh (23 Octobre 2006)

au sujet de http://www.tic-sarl.eu/

D'autant que chaque page a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;e en format "image", &#231;a donne une id&#233;e assez pr&#233;cise (et assez mauvaise) du travail de PAO, maquettes, etc. en format papier que pourrait fournir son auteur.

Franchement, je n'aime pas &#234;tre m&#233;chant, mais je suis aussi sur le cul. Il s'affiche comme un professionnel exp&#233;riment&#233; de la PAO, mais tout sur son site est m&#233;diocre : la mise en page &#224; la sovi&#233;tique, la navigation hasardeuse, les photos hideuses, les fautes de frappe et d'orthographe partout (par exemple : "Macintos*c*h"  ).
Comment peut-on oser ? A voir ce site, &#231;a donne pas envie de recourir &#224; ses services, on fait bien mieux soi-m&#234;me sans rien y conna&#238;tre avec son propre Mac.


----------



## mxmac (23 Octobre 2006)

moi je le trouve pas mal pour un site de 1995 ....


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2006)

C'est une plaisanterie...  _Apple Computeur, Illutration..._

... &#199;a bug sur Safari d'ailleurs chez moi, avec les cadres. 



> Il est paradoxal de constater que les entreprises font naturellement appel &#224; des professionnels...



  Faites nous confiance, nous sommes des tocards.


----------



## mxmac (23 Octobre 2006)

non cest trop pourri c'est un fake ce nest pas possible autrement ....


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> non cest trop pourri c'est un fake ce nest pas possible autrement ....


demande à alèm si c'est un fake......


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

_aheummmm...   

demandez &#224; alan.a, ils sont amis... 
_


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2006)

Alors fake or not fake ???

si c'est un fake ok bien jou&#233; je comprends, par contre si ce n'en est pas un ............


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_demandez aussi &#224; tatouille !  _


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle : ca fonctionne sur Firefox, c'est dingue !


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : ca fonctionne sur Firefox, c'est dingue !


t'en es sur le c..., hein ?!!.....


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> t'en es sur le c..., hein ?!!.....



Oui, ca me rappelle ma folle jeunesse. Lorsque, après avoir déballé le Performa, il fallait glisser la disquette dans le lecteur pour installer TCP/IP, brancher le Olitec externe, faire glisser les  pilotes sur le dossier système, redémarrer, prier pour que tout soit OK puis télécharger (environ 25 minutes), la version 2 de Netscape.

Ce site, ca me fait penser à ca... Merci ! (larmes de nostalgie).


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2006)

Oh oui...  :love: l'&#233;poque o&#249; le nioub n'existait pas encore...


----------



## fredmac75 (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> l&#224;, je suis d&#233;j&#224; d'accord avec ce que certains vont dire.......
> _
> fredmac... _



 que dire qui n'ai &#233;t&#233; dis... les mots me manquent et les bras m'en tombent. De la part d'un "professionnel de la communication" (ou en tous les cas qui affirme l'&#234;tre) on pouvait s'attendre &#224; mieux, beaucoup mieux.

N&#233;anmoins je citerai, dans le d&#233;sordre :
- Hierarchisation de l'information absente
- Pas d'id&#233;e "forte" qui se d&#233;gage (o&#249; est la baseline ?)
- Site en frame
- Espace de nommage des fichiers incoh&#233;rent
- Tout image
- Compression des jpeg excessive
- Mise en page grotesque
- Harmonie des couleurs inexistante
- Capacit&#233; de r&#233;f&#233;rencement du site en l'&#233;tat = quasi-nulle

etc...

*La question du jour* : Peut-on "attraper" des clients avec du vinaigre ?

Enfin, monsieur Theron, relativison mes propos ; si cette mouture vous permet d'obtenir des contrats et la "confiance" de vos clients, tant mieux pour vous. Et question subsidiaire : quel est l'&#233;tat de la concurrence de part chez vous ?


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:


> *Je vends du document fixe sur papier, destin&#233; &#224; un public non averti, pas du rarement lu sur &#233;cran.*


 
  je finis la cur&#233;e et on passe &#224; autre chose ?

 ce n'est pas parce que le public est non averti qu'il faut lui vendre des trucs moches or... 

on passe &#224; un autre site plus gentiment ? :modo: 

ps 1 pour Momok : tr&#232;s bon !   &#231;a me rappelle les vacances chez mes parents en picardie ! 

ps 2 pour RT : "atif"




> D&#233;finition
> *                                                                                               h&#226;tif*, adjectif                                           F&#233;minin ive.
> *Sens 1* Pr&#233;coce. S'utilise notamment pour parler des l&#233;gumes. Synonyme primeur
> *Sens 2* Caract&#233;rise quelque chose de fait trop rapidement et sans soin.
> ...


----------



## Duanra (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Je tenais a vous presentez mon site web de vidéo amateur 

http://www.moviedeo.fr

Qui contient;vidéos (chroma key,animation,effets speciaux), espace VIP, critiques de films et forum

Merci d'avance pour vos critiques (encouragements?!)

Arnaud membre de l'équipe Movi(e)deo !


----------



## mxmac (26 Octobre 2006)

Vu l'ambiance un courageux !!!  (réflexion sans rapport avec le site, j'y suis pas encore allé ... ) 

bof... encore un remix d'open sources, avec en plus de la pub partout alors que vu la frequentation du forum c'est pas encore la foule ... bref, suivant ?


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> bof... encore un remix d'open sources, avec en plus de la pub partout alors que vu la frequentation du forum c'est pas encore la foule ... bref, suivant ?



il faudrait que tu penses à redistribuer tes boules


----------



## Kaji (31 Octobre 2006)

Dites...

Quelqu'un pourrait aller faire un tour là-bas et me dire ce qu'il en pense ? http://www.pbase.com/kajious/voyages/

Je sais que certaines sont assez banales, voire mal cadrées ou nulles, mais j'aimerai avoir plusieurs avis extérieur sur cette galerie...  (Prennant en considèration que je débute)


----------



## fredmac75 (31 Octobre 2006)

salut,
tu veux un avis sur le site ou sur les photos ? :mouais:
Maintenant concernant le site, tu te sert d'une solution toute pr&#234;te (Pbase)... sur quels &#233;l&#233;ments veux tu que nous te donnions un avis ? La mise en page, la couleur ?


----------



## Kaji (31 Octobre 2006)

Sur les photos, puisque pbase est un service "tout fait", bien que customisable.

Mais à la réfléxion, je me suis peut-être planté de topic...


----------



## ultrabody (1 Novembre 2006)

bon ma promesse date  d'avril 2006....

voici comme promi avec du retard certe, les photos de mon switch.. 


avec du recul, j'étais tellement pressé de découvrir l'univers MAC, que je n'ai pas pris la peine des photos correctes..

:rateau:


----------



## Shaft.dt (2 Novembre 2006)

Je vous présente mon 'ti blOg made in Shaft (w0k.) 
www.w0knroll.com
Il y a mes créations graphiques, mes coups de coeur musicaux, mes coups de coeur de logiciels, etc...
Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mes talents graphiques 

Bizou, merki!


----------



## ultrabody (2 Novembre 2006)

Dommage que la bande jaune derrière ne suit pas comme le bandeau à gauche ipomme...
le contraste serait plus renforcé...



congratulation !



c'est net, c'est propre, c'est sans bavure.. !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2006)

Ouais, vraiment sympa... 



> Safari ne parvient pas &#224; ouvrir la page http://www.w0knroll.com car le serveur www.w0knroll.com est introuvable.


----------



## Shaft.dt (2 Novembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> Dommage que la bande jaune derrière ne suit pas comme le bandeau à gauche ipomme...
> le contraste serait plus renforcé...
> 
> 
> ...




Bonne idée! Je vais essayé pour voir l'effet que ça donne 
Merci 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, vraiment sympa...



Merci, je vais voir pourquoi ça merde sous Safari


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Novembre 2006)

Shaft.dt a dit:


> je vais voir pourquoi ça merde sous Safari


Aucun problème chez moi avec Safari... Il s'agit plutôt - je pense - d'un petit problème ponctuel du serveur au moment où WebO est passé.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui &#231;a marche maintenant... sans doute plus de temps avec les DNS c&#244;t&#233; suisse...  Ceci dit, sympa. Mais les titres des billets ont un corps un peu gros &#224; mon go&#251;t.


----------



## ultrabody (2 Novembre 2006)

je n'ai pas eu de problème sous safari ..
et je le confirme je viens d'y faire un 'ti tour


----------



## Shaft.dt (3 Novembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> je n'ai pas eu de problème sous safari ..
> et je le confirme je viens d'y faire un 'ti tour


Tu viens de faire un 'ti tour et je ne vois même pas un seul commentaire 

J'suis tout triste


----------



## ultrabody (3 Novembre 2006)

Shaft.dt a dit:


> Tu viens de faire un 'ti tour et je ne vois même pas un seul commentaire
> 
> J'suis tout triste



fais la correction, et je met des commentaires... :rateau:

sur ce je vais faire un ultra dodo, car je suis ultra fatigué... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

ultra bonne journée à tous !


----------



## crucho (4 Novembre 2006)

Et voici le mien.
Je me suis bien amusé à le faire 
philippeborsoi.com


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2006)

Sympa , rigolo et j'aime bien le contenu !
Clair et bravo pour ton boulot !   

Pharmacos


----------



## ultrabody (5 Novembre 2006)

crucho a dit:


> Et voici le mien.
> Je me suis bien amusé à le faire
> philippeborsoi.com



pas mal, il y a une petite erreur de calque je pense.

En effet, un calque blanc à gauche dépasse un peu du cardre..
sinon, c'est parfait !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Novembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> sinon, c'est parfait !


Paaaaarfait.


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Novembre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> Paaaaarfait.



4 petites voyelles séparent l'ironie du compliment sincère...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

crucho a dit:


> Et voici le mien.
> Je me suis bien amusé à le faire
> philippeborsoi.com


Et moi, je me suis bien amusé à le visiter.


----------



## Joelaloose (6 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait longtemps que mon site existe, qu'il ne sert pas à grand chose, que pas grand monde ne l'utilise et qu'il n'est pas particulièrement beau. Mais je ne vous l'ai jamais soumis 

http://www.ck57.com


----------



## mxmac (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu m'étonnes ..................


----------



## tatouille (6 Novembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes ..................



c'est sur cela aide a la lecture blanc sur fond rouge


----------



## rakam (9 Novembre 2006)

l'adresse de mon cv/portfolio, en cour de modification.....


http://www.metameta.fr


----------



## jahrom (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> l'adresse de mon cv/portfolio, en cour de modification.....
> 
> 
> http://www.metameta.fr




C'est propre, mais je suis pas fan du tout en flash.


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> l'adresse de mon cv/portfolio, en cour de modification.....
> 
> 
> http://www.metameta.fr



c'est bien , peut etre un peu trop triste
essaye de jouer un avec des sons plus brut pour chaque partie

et ptain un peu plus de matiere j'ai vu que tu savais faire

tu vois les vieux ils se d&#233;merdent


----------



## rakam (9 Novembre 2006)

mdr! ouais c'est clair ça manque de contenu mais c'est mon tout premier taff sur flash (j'ai appris en speed il y a 1 mois!)

je vais changer la galerie, rajouter une rubrique video , et effectivement je vais rajouter des sons pour les anims menus.....


----------



## rakam (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est propre, mais je suis pas fan du tout en flash. 

-------------------- 
mon univers



en tout cas j'aime bien le tien...sobre, clair....


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> C'est propre, mais je suis pas fan du tout en flash.
> 
> --------------------
> mon univers
> ...



 il ya un peu de monde derriere un site comme celui-ci


----------



## rakam (9 Novembre 2006)

...marche pas ton lien
:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> ...marche pas ton lien
> :mouais:



lequel ?


----------



## rakam (9 Novembre 2006)

le tien je crois...advogato.org....

au fait pour repondre &#224; une remarque, les sites tout en flash pour l'instant je ne sais faire que &#231;a ! 

&#231;a viendra dans les mois suivant ...


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

advogato n'est pas mon site c'est la ou je blog de temps en temps 
mais il fonctionne


----------



## jahrom (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> le tien je crois...advogato.org....
> 
> au fait pour repondre à une remarque, les sites tout en flash pour l'instant je ne sais faire que ça !
> 
> ça viendra dans les mois suivant ...




En tout cas pour un premier site en flash, je dis bravo. 

J'aime bien ce style là : http://www.degresfahrenheit.com/

C'est celui d'un pote, j'aime bien le flash sur les menus et animations. Mais pas partout non plus...


----------



## jahrom (9 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> C'est propre, mais je suis pas fan du tout en flash.
> 
> --------------------
> mon univers
> ...



Merci, mais si tu parles de mon univers, c'est du iweb.  

Moi je fais ça : http://www.explorasub.fr
http://www.claireduhourdel.com

et celui ci en construction : http://jahrom.free.fr/cbon2ca

Mais je les postais pas la car il ne sont pas "perso"


----------



## mxmac (9 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est propre, mais je suis pas fan du tout en flash.



oui mais tes sites pour des trucs fais en 1998 il sont vraiments tops ....     ... 

franchement faire des sites statiques aujourd'hui, c'est un peu chaud ... il faut que ce soit simple a mettre a jour, interactif ...  quand a l'usage de flash c'est pas un avis a la j'aime ou j'aime pas, c'est plutot cela apporte quelque chose ou pas ... va faire un tour du cot&#233; du group94 ... tu verras si tu aimes pas le full flash ....


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> oui mais tes sites pour des trucs fais en 1998 il sont vraiments tops ....     ...
> 
> franchement faire des sites statiques aujourd'hui, c'est un peu chaud ... il faut que ce soit simple a mettre a jour, interactif ...  quand a l'usage de flash c'est pas un avis a la j'aime ou j'aime pas, c'est plutot cela apporte quelque chose ou pas ... va faire un tour du cot&#233; du group94 ... tu verras si tu aimes pas le full flash ....




Popopopo j'ai pas dit "j'aime pas le flash".
J'ai dit "je suis pas fan du TOUT en flash"

Nuance.



jahrom a dit:


> ...j'aime bien le flash sur les menus et animations. Mais pas partout non plus...



Quand &#224; mes sites statiques, je suis comptable de m&#233;tier. Pas graphiste.

J'aimerai bien te voire faire un bilan ?!


----------



## mxmac (10 Novembre 2006)

tu serais pas deçu ... bon pour un comptable ça va ... mais laisse les indés de ta region taffer ... tu dirais quoi si les graphistes proposaient gracieusement de faire une compta aussi tordu soit-elle a leur potes ...


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> tu serais pas de&#231;u ... bon pour un comptable &#231;a va ... mais laisse les ind&#233;s de ta region taffer ... tu dirais quoi si les graphistes proposaient gracieusement de faire une compta aussi tordu soit-elle a leur potes ...



je dirais qu'apr&#232;s cela : ils auraient tous recours &#224; un m&#233;diateur des impots pour ne pas dormir dehors


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

dites. ce serait bien que ce sujet reste attractif pour les petits nouveaux. 


yen a qui *ne peuvent plus* s'exprimer ici dans quelques temps et ce ne sera pas n&#233;gligeable pour l'ambiance.


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2006)

bon pour revenir j'ai pos&#233; ceci :  site temporaire
quand j'ouvre un host je fais de suite un minisite (&#231;a c'est le service tatouille +)

c'est une d&#233;clinaison de plaquette en une matin&#233;e (2 heures )

http://www.stella-v.com/


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2006)

_je peux je peux je peux ?
_Bon ben 
en fait le coup de l&#8217;animation je trouve &#231;a un peu aga&#231;ant (comment &#231;a je suis pas patient) et le _close window_ en bas &#224; droite je le trouve TR&#200;S aga&#231;ant : je d&#233;teste faire des kilom&#232;tres &#224; la souris pour rien (et puis les truc pour fermer les fen&#234;tres on est habitu&#233; &#224; les voir en haut  pis j'aime bien faire alt-F4, ctrl-w ou command-w pour fermer les fen&#234;tres) .


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _je peux je peux je peux ?
> _Bon ben
> en fait le coup de lanimation je trouve ça un peu agaçant (comment ça je suis pas patient) et le _close window_ en bas à droite je le trouve TRÈS agaçant : je déteste faire des kilomètres à la souris pour rien (et puis les truc pour fermer les fenêtres on est habitué à les voir en haut  pis j'aime bien faire alt-F4, ctrl-w ou command-w pour fermer les fenêtres) .



installe Lynx


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> installe Lynx



Déjà fait 
_je voulais juste dire quen tant qu'utilisateur d'interfaces informatiques nous avons certaines habitude qui parfois se trouvent désagréablement dérangées.


_


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

en faite pour moi sur ce site :

c'&#233;tait une intervention rapide ouverture du host des dns/email ecetera
+ service http temporaire clean et &#233;l&#233;gant 
( S &#233;tant designer , ex DC de JL scherrer , donc grosses contraites  )

pour le script des photos j'utilise la framework lightbox 
&#233;l&#233;gante , configurable ,  multiplatforme, facile &#224; mettre en place

je consid&#232;re cette framework comme un "slideshow" 
donc cela ne me d&#233;range pas que les infos de fermeture soient en bas
(comme le "slideshow" de Preview)

mais c'est tout &#224; fait discutable et penser et reflechir sur les IHM
m'interresse


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2006)

je connais _lightbox_ je voulais juste titiller tatouille


----------



## HereIam (12 Novembre 2006)

Un nouveau blog de plus :
http://feelblog.free.fr


----------



## cyb85 (13 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous, 

Je ne poste pas beaucoup ici car mes connaissances dans le monde informatique sont quelque peu limtée... mais je vous lis toujours avec beaucoup d'attention et votre avis compte beaucoup pour moi.

Je suis de retour d'un voyage en Afrique du sud (ce qui explique mon absence), j'ai ramené pas mal de nouvelles photos et j'ai profité de cette occasion pour faire un petit (voir même gros) relookage de mon site Internet:

http://www.zingaro-pictures.com

Je l'ai fait à l'aide d'Iweb (je n'ai pas utilisé les models mais une page vierge) et, pour les galeries, avec photoshop CS2... 
Si vous avez des conseils, des remarques... ils sont les bienvenues.

J'aurai encore une question (toujours la même); j'ai pas trouvé comment faire, avec Iweb, pour que mes galeries s'ouvrent dans une nouvelle fenêtre du navigateur...? 

Amitiés, Cyril


----------



## rakam (13 Novembre 2006)

.... y a du contenu...!

bon j'ai eu le temps de rajouter une rubrique video à mon portofolio, mais j'ai foiré la compression de certaines....donc ça sera à refaire.
vous pouvez toujours y jeter un oeil en attendant..



http://www.metameta.fr


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_


			
				cyb85 a dit:
			
		


			zingaro
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas repost&#233; dans Vos Sites Persos ?
_


----------



## cyb85 (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4049667 a dit:
			
		

> _
> je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas reposté dans Vos Sites Persos ?
> _



tout simplement parce que je n'avais pas vu ce fil...:rose:  merci de l'avoir déplacé


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

cyb85 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je ne poste pas beaucoup ici car mes connaissances dans le monde informatique sont quelque peu limtée... mais je vous lis toujours avec beaucoup d'attention et votre avis compte beaucoup pour moi.
> 
> ...



target="_blank" sur un liens sinon pour le reste javascript , je pense qu'il doit avoir une option quand tu edites un lien sous iweb

sinon le meme probleme que je vois chez les photographes
photo reportage sans l'ihistoire sans les commentaires

très chiant pour tous ceux qui ne s'arretent pas a la photo


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

rakam a dit:


> .... y a du contenu...!
> 
> bon j'ai eu le temps de rajouter une rubrique video à mon portofolio, mais j'ai foiré la compression de certaines....donc ça sera à refaire.
> vous pouvez toujours y jeter un oeil en attendant..
> ...



travail tes typos et zones de texte trop c'est encore trop plat

"sali" moi un peu tout cela je veux la sentir l'encre numérique


----------



## mael65 (13 Novembre 2006)

Voila, moi je suis plutot coté dévelopement, et je cherche quelque graphistes...
http://mael65.free.fr/

Laisseez des commentaires !  
vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Voila, moi je suis plutot coté dévelopement, et je cherche quelque graphistes...
> http://mael65.free.fr/
> 
> Laisseez des commentaires !
> vous en pensez quoi ?



la porte gamin ->


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4046538 a dit:
			
		

> dites. ce serait bien que ce sujet reste attractif pour les petits nouveaux.
> 
> 
> yen a qui *ne peuvent plus* s'exprimer ici dans quelques temps et ce ne sera pas négligeable pour l'ambiance.



Depuis que tatouille et MXMac s'y mettent (et pas avec le dos de la cuillère), je suis au chomage technique


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_&#231;a tombe bien, il ne restera plus que tatouille...


merci d'y aller mollo m&#234;me si j'aime le c&#244;t&#233; coup-de-pied-aux-fesses ! 
_


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

http://mael65.free.fr/ 

ca va nulle part 

ping mael65.free.fr 
ping: cannot resolve mael65.free.fr: Unknown host


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://mael65.free.fr/
> 
> ca va nulle part
> 
> ...



Y a erreur... Voici l'adresse exacte. http://mael65.skyblog.com/



marche pas le flux rss


----------



## rakam (14 Novembre 2006)

.....mouais .....dèja que les skyblogs ça me file des boutons...mais là je ne vois pas en quoi tu fais de la prog...
enorme to site! waouuuh! 
hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## tatouille (14 Novembre 2006)

surtout que get string from obj ou autre chose
== serialization donc la blague n'est même pas drole

removeTokenFromString


----------



## Macintosheux (15 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faut poster ici comme ce n'est pas un site perso à proprement parler, mais je viens de terminer ceci : MyGoogle.fr

En gros, vous pouvez personnaliser le logo Google par votre propre message ou image  
Bonnes blagues possibles   :love: 

Voilà, si vous avez le moindre commentaire ou si vous rencontrez le moindre bug, faites m'en part !


----------



## jerofont (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Lecteur assez assidu du site depuis pas mal de temps et notamment depuis mon switch il y a 7 mois de ça, je me suis décidé tout récemment à franchir le cap de devenir actif moi aussi au sein de la comunauté Mac et je vous invite donc à venir visiter mon blog (tout frais, tout beau) :

http://pixelmacniac.free.fr

Ce blog se veut le point de rencontre de la photo numérique et des utilisateurs d'OSX, d'où le jeu de mot sur le nom du site. Pixelmacniac aimerait se faire une place parmi les blogs traitant de la photo numérique sur OSX (il y a déjà du monde, et pas des moindres, vous les retrouverez d'ailleurs en lien sur mon blogroll). Vous y trouverez des news et articles dans les catégories suivantes :
- la photo
- les logiciels
- le Mac
- le matériel photo

Merci de venir y faire un tour (en attendant que je sois indexé par Google et les autres moteurs de recherche) et n'hésitez pas à y poster vos commentaires.


----------



## Fran6 (15 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Lecteur assez assidu du site depuis pas mal de temps et notamment depuis mon switch il y a 7 mois de ça, je me suis décidé tout récemment à franchir le cap de devenir actif moi aussi au sein de la comunauté Mac et je vous invite donc à venir visiter mon blog (tout frais, tout beau) :
> 
> http://pixelmacniac.free.fr
> 
> ...


Problème de CSS je crois...


----------



## jerofont (15 Novembre 2006)

Fran6 a dit:


> Problème de CSS je crois...



Ca passe bien chez moi pourtant, que ce soit avec un navigateur Gecko Camino et un Webkit Shiira. Tu as quoi comme message d'erreur? Je testerai demain sur une bécane sous Windows sur mon lieu de travail par ailleurs.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> Ca passe bien chez moi pourtant, que ce soit avec un navigateur Gecko Camino et un Webkit Shiira. Tu as quoi comme message d'erreur? Je testerai demain sur une bécane sous Windows sur mon lieu de travail par ailleurs.



http://pixelmacniac.free.fr/?p=17


----------



## jerofont (16 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://pixelmacniac.free.fr/?p=17



Décidément je ne vois pas, chez moi ce lien renvoie à la dernière actu du jour qui s'affiche normalement... Je viens de tester sous IE en rebootant sous Win XP, ça passe aussi à 2-3 détails près. Je me suis déloggé sous Camino et ça s'affiche toujours bien. Je n'y comprends plus rien. A priori mon install Wordpress toute fraîche n'est quand même pas déjà  vérolée? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> D&#233;cid&#233;ment je ne vois pas, chez moi ce lien renvoie &#224; la derni&#232;re actu du jour qui s'affiche normalement... Je viens de tester sous IE en rebootant sous Win XP, &#231;a passe aussi &#224; 2-3 d&#233;tails pr&#232;s. Je me suis d&#233;logg&#233; sous Camino et &#231;a s'affiche toujours bien. Je n'y comprends plus rien. A priori mon install Wordpress toute fra&#238;che n'est quand m&#234;me pas d&#233;j&#224;  v&#233;rol&#233;e? :mouais:



Prends Firefox 2, tu verras&#8230; 

edit : y a un probl&#232;me dans safari aussi


----------



## jerofont (16 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Prends Firefox 2, tu verras
> 
> edit : y a un problème dans safari aussi



OK, bon ben j'essaye ça demain sur une autre machine que la mienne (peut-être est-ce lié à ça)... Merci en tout cas pour votre feedback à tous.


----------



## Fran6 (16 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Prends Firefox 2, tu verras
> 
> edit : y a un problème dans safari aussi



C'est ce que j'allais dire... Plutôt que d'aller tester tout ça sous des navigateurs "satellites" hormis cette daube de IE, fais plutôt tes tests sous Firefox. Chez moi, ce que je vois est aléatoire... Mais ce matin, ça passe OK


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> Décidément je ne vois pas, chez moi ce lien renvoie à la dernière actu du jour qui s'affiche normalement... Je viens de tester sous IE en rebootant sous Win XP, ça passe aussi à 2-3 détails près. Je me suis déloggé sous Camino et ça s'affiche toujours bien. Je n'y comprends plus rien. A priori mon install Wordpress toute fraîche n'est quand même pas déjà  vérolée? :mouais:




- screenshots pixelmacniac -


----------



## jerofont (16 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour les captures, ça m'a permis de voir à quoi ressemblait le problème... Mais je ne sais pas pour autant le régler. Par ailleurs, j'ai testé aujourd'hui même sur un PC sous IE au boulot et là encore pas de bug d'affichage. C'est strange comme problème...:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> Merci pour les captures, &#231;a m'a permis de voir &#224; quoi ressemblait le probl&#232;me... Mais je ne sais pas pour autant le r&#233;gler. Par ailleurs, j'ai test&#233; aujourd'hui m&#234;me sur un PC sous IE au boulot et l&#224; encore pas de bug d'affichage. C'est strange comme probl&#232;me...:mouais:



float:left min-width

pas &#233;trange logique firefox 2 n'est plus permissif c'est cool
quand les utilisateurs ne verront plus le web avec IE ...

 moi perso j'utilise ca expr&#232;s

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=UTF-8" />

le gros gogole d' IE affiche le source 

je pourrais tres bien mettre

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

bah non


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> float:left min-width
> 
> pas &#233;trange logique firefox 2 n'est plus permissif c'est cool
> quand les utilisateurs ne verront plus le web avec IE ...
> ...


Extr&#233;miste, va


----------



## Mythe Errant (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour!

Voici le site qu'on a créé pour notre association essi : étudiants en santé pour une solidarité internationale. www.assoessi.fr

Donnez-moi votre avis concernant le site en lui-même (et sur notre association même si ça n'est pas le sujet de la discussion).

Sinon, j'aurais aimé savoir comment le faire connaitre à un maximum de gens via internet. 
Enfin, quand on tape assoessi dans google, le site ne s'affiche pas. Pourquoi?

Merci à tous!


----------



## MamaCass (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut Mythe Errant,

Moi j'aime beaucoup ton site, en plus c'est pour une bonne cause 
Bravo 

Par contre, le site est long &#224; se charger, pourtant je suis en debit max, il a &#233;t&#233; fait avec Iweb non ? 

Si oui, c'est iweb alors   faut pas chercher


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Voici le site qu'on a créé pour notre association essi : étudiants en santé pour une solidarité internationale. www.assoessi.fr
> 
> ...



pour résumer vous faites tout le contraire de votre action
accessibility 0


----------



## Mythe Errant (16 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> pour résumer vous faites tout le contraire de votre action
> accessibility 0


J'ai pas compris....


----------



## Mythe Errant (16 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut Mythe Errant,
> 
> Moi j'aime beaucoup ton site, en plus c'est pour une bonne cause
> Bravo
> ...


Merci! C encourageant. C vrai qu'iWeb est vraiment tr&#232;s long au chargement. Tu connaitrais un autre logiciel plus rapide?


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> pour r&#233;sumer vous faites tout le contraire de votre action
> accessibility 0





Mythe Errant a dit:


> J'ai pas compris....



La technique de r&#233;alisation du site est contraire &#224; son objectif car elle est un frein &#224; l&#8217;accessibilit&#233; (p&#8217;tite recherche &#8220;accessiwe&#8221; et &#8220;wai&#8221; pour info ) &#224; l&#8217;information pour le plus large public _et aux moteurs de recherche.

sinon : je me jette &#224; l'eau&#8230; &#231;a me forcera &#224; mettre &#224; jour 

www.nulle-part.fr
_


----------



## Mythe Errant (17 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> La technique de r&#233;alisation du site est contraire &#224; son objectif car elle est un frein &#224; l&#8217;accessibilit&#233; (p&#8217;tite recherche &#8220;accessiwe&#8221; et &#8220;wai&#8221; pour info ) &#224; l&#8217;information pour le plus large public _et aux moteurs de recherche.
> 
> sinon : je me jette &#224; l'eau&#8230; &#231;a me forcera &#224; mettre &#224; jour
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.

Ok.

mmh... Euh... comment obtenir une bonne accessibilit&#233; pour le plus large public et aux moteurs de recherche? J'ai fait une ptite recherche, mais c pas concluant... En fait, je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique.


----------



## jerofont (17 Novembre 2006)

Bon, juste pour signaler qu'après les petits errements d'hier soir suite à la publication de mon blog sur la photo numérique sur Mac OSX, j'ai effectué des retouches, dont un changement de thème Wordpress que j'ai mis un bon bout de temps à franciser (en espérant n'avoir laissé aucne coquille), et désormais : TADA, code XHTML valide... Ouf, allez zou je file me coucher parce que demain je bosse quand même... Et merci pour les bons conseils prodigués aussi quant au respect des standards.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> mmh... Euh... comment obtenir une bonne accessibilit&#233; pour le plus large public et aux moteurs de recherche? J'ai fait une ptite recherche, mais c pas concluant... En fait, je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique.



Nephou voulait dire accessiweb. 

Sinon, j'ai le mien aussi mais il est comment dire&#8230; Un peu vide. Et puis le design n'est pas de moi mais de Maurice que j'ai adapt&#233;. Pour le voir correctement, utilisez un navigateur avec moteur Gecko (firefox, camino, etc). Un jour je m''y mettrai aussi. 

Le carnet de l'Ombre

:rose:


----------



## MamaCass (17 Novembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Merci! C encourageant. C vrai qu'iWeb est vraiment tr&#232;s long au chargement. Tu connaitrais un autre logiciel plus rapide?



Je vais laisser le soin aux pros du site web de te donner des pistes, moi je fais mon site sous Dreamweaver et j'utilise Flash pour les animations. Mais c'est quand m&#234;me plus compliqu&#233; qu'iWeb...

Les copains, vous pouvez aider Mythe Errant ? 

Merci


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Nephou voulait dire accessiweb.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai le mien aussi mais il est comment dire Un peu vide. Et puis le design n'est pas de moi mais de Maurice que j'ai adapté. Pour le voir correctement, utilisez un navigateur avec moteur Gecko (firefox, camino, etc). Un jour je m''y mettrai aussi.
> 
> ...



oui mais tres bien simple élégant mini tutorial clean


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Les copains, vous pouvez aider Mythe Errant ?
> 
> Merci



Le mieux c'est de travailler avec un &#233;diteur de texte comme smultron (gratuit) et puis de suivre  les cours pour d&#233;butants ici ou ici. &#199;a a l'air un peu effrayant de se dire que l'on va faire un site avec &#233;diteur de texte mais ce n'est pas si compliqu&#233; que &#231;a en fait. Sinon il y a aussi les CMS (comme Wordpress ou Dotclear pour faire des blogs) mais l&#224; vaut mieux passer dans la partie d&#233;veloppement Web du forum.  





tatouille a dit:


> oui mais tres bien simple &#233;l&#233;gant mini tutorial clean


 
Merci :rose:

*edit* : le th&#232;me original pour dotclear


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de travailler avec un éditeur de texte comme smultron (gratuit) et puis de suivre  les cours pour débutants ici ou ici. Ça a l'air un peu effrayant de se dire que l'on va faire un site avec éditeur de texte mais ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça en fait. Sinon il y a aussi les CMS (comme Wordpress ou Dotclear pour faire des blogs) mais là vaut mieux passer dans la partie développement Web du forum.
> 
> Merci :rose:



de rien , mais beaucoup de gens utilisent tres mal les cms sans une seule règle 
basique de mise en page 

pour notre ami je lui conseillerais de s'orienter vers WP avec invention d'un theme
wordpress


----------



## fredmac75 (17 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _...__
> 
> sinon : je me jette à l'eau ça me forcera à mettre à jour
> 
> ...



Salut nephou 
le format blog ne conviendrait-il pas davantage pour ce type de site (site d'expression personnel) ?
Sinon concernant le design c'est trop austère et dépouillé à mon goût malgré la thématique. Rien à dire coté code.


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2006)

update


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (17 Novembre 2006)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais redessiné ceci (pas le code): www.eoc.ch
Ensuite, un petit site commercial: www.piffaretti-olivieri.ch
Enfin, mon site en anglais: www.ufopsi.com


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:


> Il y a quelques années, j'avais redessiné ceci (pas le code): www.eoc.ch
> Ensuite, un petit site commercial: www.piffaretti-olivieri.ch
> Enfin, mon site en anglais: www.ufopsi.com



dis moi c'est pas tres happy world , c'est le genre de site qui donne pas envie
quand j'arrive sur la premiere page


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2006)

Mon petit module de file sharing qui evolue

W2UIFileTypes.phps
W2FileInfo.phps
W2ArrayUtil.phps
W2LoadPlugin.phps


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

Aller, hop!  mise à jour de mon site en version 2.0

Graphiques, code, CSS modifiés. Je voulais changer d'air  



ah au fait: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mon p'tit IE.

C'est incroyable de retrouver le plaisir du Webdesign en réduisant de 85% la perte de temps à trouver la c. qui foire le site sous IE


----------



## tatouille (18 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Aller, hop!  mise &#224; jour de mon site en version 2.0
> 
> Graphiques, code, CSS modifi&#233;s. Je voulais changer d'air
> 
> ...





tu r&#233;duis 90% de l'audimat aussi :rateau: bien fait pour les 90%


mais bon je vois que tu t'es lanc&#233; dans le BIZBIZ 
des nouveaux buttons sont apparus 

*Bundle Summer Edition                 '06*

 avec slogan show off  enfin un qui se bouge le c.


tu devrais retouch&#233; a coffee il y a de l'id&#233;e mais c'est pas encore assez soign&#233;


Anyway :

firefox c'est gratuit powerfull 

mais aussi :
http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/
http://www.opera.com/

alors aucune excuse pour les $

 refresh  et les couleurs pales c'est la tendance
( c'est juste des recherches pour l'instant " on a souhait&#233; " ma 
collaboration sur le design d'un service   je suis pas graphiste  )


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

Aucun problème pour l'audimat, selon mes stats de ce mois-ci 82% utilisent Safari, le reste est principalement FireFox et on trouve des miettes d'opera, de Camino... parfoir de IE meme 

Pour ce qui est du thème Coffee, que suggères-tu ?


Pour les logos: Il est vrai que le vert acide / citron sur un gris se rencontre de plus en plus sur des sites CSS, ainsi que le bleu et rose pâle, en effet. Mais ces couleurs ne mettent-elles pas en valeur le Web 2.0 ? 

Pas mal les logos, y'a de l'idée. j'aime bien le "My info kiosk" premiere colonne au milieu. Simple et pas trop surchargé 

Merci pour le commentaire


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

Tiens je connaissait pas Kmeleon ca a l'air pas mal.


----------



## jerofont (18 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Tiens je connaissait pas Kmeleon ca a l'air pas mal.



C'est le navigateur le plus léger du monde Windows, celuiq ue j'utilisais comme navigateur principal depuis au moins 2 ans avant mon switch. Hyper configurable à la mimine en plus pour en faire SON navigateur. Voir du côté de Jujuland (une petite recherche dans Google) pour la version française traduite par un autre passionné comme je l'étais.


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

jerofont a dit:


> C'est le navigateur le plus léger du monde Windows, celuiq ue j'utilisais comme navigateur principal depuis au moins 2 ans avant mon switch. Hyper configurable à la mimine en plus pour en faire SON navigateur. Voir du côté de Jujuland (une petite recherche dans Google) pour la version française traduite par un autre passionné comme je l'étais.



Merci de cette petite précision, je l'essayerai très bientôt sur mon PC


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Novembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> ces couleurs ne mettent-elles pas en valeur le Web 2.0 ?


  ...


----------



## tweek (20 Novembre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> ...



t'as oublié le  à la fin


----------



## JBMMV (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de sortir un nouveau site, z'en pensez quoi ?

http://www.supercars-photo.com

JB


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2006)

very na&#239;sse :love:
le son est superbe (moins choli que le mien   ) vraiment site de haute facture, par contre une fois les marques choisies, j'ai eu du mal &#224; comprendre qu'il fallait cliquer au dessus, peut &#234;tre qu'un clic sur l'image principale declenchant le defilement de l'image suivante avec la vignette correspondate au dessus en contraste invers&#233;e aiderais &#224; la navigation


----------



## flotow (21 Novembre 2006)

Marche pas ici


----------



## JBMMV (21 Novembre 2006)

marche pas où ?

JB


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2006)

_allez, on fusionne...
_


----------



## JBMMV (21 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4061289 a dit:
			
		

> _allez, on fusionne...
> _



on fusionne quoi ?

JB


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2006)

JBMMV a dit:


> on fusionne quoi ?
> 
> JB



_avec le sujet "vos sites persos"_


----------



## JBMMV (21 Novembre 2006)

A oui, désolé mon seigneur, j'le r'ferai pu, promis !

JB


----------



## Charly777 (26 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de mettre en ligne mon premier site :

http://lasalledesprofs.chez-alice.fr/

Soyez indulgent, il y a encore 1 an je savais tout juste allumé un ordi. Par contre je viens bien des conseils afin de l'améliorer au niveau de la structure.  
S'il y a des choses qui vous sautent aux yeux dites le moi. :rateau:  

Autres précisions : j'ai pas voulu le faire avec dream weaver et autre logiciel, j'ai voulu le programmé tout seul en html. :love: 

Merci pour vos conseils éclairés et pédagogiques...


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2006)

tiens, tiens, ici....... ah ! oui ! on peut faire de la pub pour son site perso ! ah ! bon !
c'est un site de photos..... encore ! eh ! oui ! encore des photos !
A chaque connexion je r&#233;cup&#232;re 1 000 &#8364;.... comme le 08 ........ h&#233; ! h&#233; !
Venez nombreux !

lp  

Suis un peu menteur ! bon ! quoi ? ......

en bas l&#224; ->, non  en bas !


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2006)

JBMMV a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de sortir un nouveau site, z'en pensez quoi ?
> 
> ...



on aimerait que le reste du site soit comme l'intro !!!!
Tu peux le faire !

lp


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2006)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je viens de mettre en ligne mon premier site :
> 
> http://lasalledesprofs.chez-alice.fr/
> 
> ...



utilise un moteur de blog comme wordpress ou wiki
ca pourrait tres bien etre un wiki
plus facile &#224; maintenir juste s'inscrire pour completer les sujets




> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de sortir un nouveau site, z'en pensez quoi ?
> 
> ...


les broumbroums houep je suis pas fan ca pollue pour rien

nous avons seulement une couche de 15 kms (le reste c'est utile aussi mais pour d'autre chose que le simple fait de respirer)
viable pour respirer la terre c'est un ballon de Baudruche au milieu de l'univers

pour la cr&#233;ation multimedia , je trouve ca d'assez mauvais gout


----------



## ZePoupi (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde! 
Voilà, depuis peu, (hier!) je me suis créé un deuxième blog. Je me suis rendu compte que mes bookmarks commencent à devenir très remplis, et régulièrement, je file quelques liens que j'ai envi de faire découvrir à mes connaissances et entourage. Et avec ce blog, ce sera un peu comme un bookmark, mais avec un tri effectué sur le choix des sites...
Ce blog n'a aucune prétention, c'est juste l'envie de faire partager de chouettes sites à d'autres personnes. :love:  
Et c'était également l'occasion de tester la plateforme de Blogger.  

ZeSakura


----------



## Nephou (27 Novembre 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:


> Salut nephou
> le format blog ne conviendrait-il pas davantage pour ce type de site (site d'expression personnel) ?
> Sinon concernant le design c'est trop austère et dépouillé à mon goût malgré la thématique. Rien à dire coté code.



_oups je débarque
_« austère et dépouillé » ben vi c'est ça mon problème à mettre avec « bon la typo cest propre ya rien à dire mais elles sont où les images » :rose:

mais je vais essayer darranger ça


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2006)

ZePoupi a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> Voilà, depuis peu, (hier!) je me suis créé un deuxième blog. Je me suis rendu compte que mes bookmarks commencent à devenir très remplis, et régulièrement, je file quelques liens que j'ai envi de faire découvrir à mes connaissances et entourage. Et avec ce blog, ce sera un peu comme un bookmark, mais avec un tri effectué sur le choix des sites...
> Ce blog n'a aucune prétention, c'est juste l'envie de faire partager de chouettes sites à d'autres personnes. :love:
> Et c'était également l'occasion de tester la plateforme de Blogger.
> ...



2005 awards

Title: Singing In The Rain 
Client: VW Golf GTI
Agency: DDB London
Production Co.: Stink
Director: Ne-o
Creative: Steve Jones/Martin Loraine
Result: GOLD


----------



## barryhalf (28 Novembre 2006)

Un nouveau site web pour et sur le Mac, sans prétention et ouvert depuis peu. Venez visitez ;-).
ps:Ralentis quelques fois mais nous sommes aux Antilles et Alice n'est pas encre arrivée    
http://www.parlonsmac.fr


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2006)

Mon Dieu.


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2006)

c'est ultra fin comme graphisme 
bon à mettre dans les anales


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est ultra fin comme graphisme
> bon à mettre dans les anales



T'es dingue? Ca fait mal!











je suis déjà parti...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est ultra fin comme graphisme
> bon à mettre dans les anales



Ça fait très Web 0.1. Je rajouterais quelques applets java histoire de faire des titres qui se reflètent dans l'eau, etc.


----------



## tweek (28 Novembre 2006)

euh... Quatre minutes vingt-cinq secondes pour avoir la page s'afficher pixel par pixel (presque) :sick:  Essaye si tu peux, d'alléger le site, surtout si vous avez un débit assez bas.

Y'a peut-etre trop de truc qui empêchent une lecture tranquille style les gifs animés qui poussent de partout ou les textes défilants. on n'est pas à la bourse


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Novembre 2006)

barryhalf a dit:


> Un nouveau site web pour et sur le Mac, sans prétention et ouvert depuis peu. Venez visitez ;-).
> ps:Ralentis quelques fois mais nous sommes aux Antilles et Alice n'est pas encre arrivée
> http://www.parlonsmac.fr


Ah ouais quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2006)

Bah, c'est quand m&#234;me pratique: y a tout ce qui faut pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses donn&#233;es en cas de crash disque.


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Novembre 2006)

Je croyais qu'ici on ne tirais plus sur les ambulances.... Si webO s'y met, c'est la fin...


----------



## eyescarz (30 Novembre 2006)

voila un petit site que j'ai fait avec comme theme mon imac il n'y a rien d'instructif c'est juste de l'exposition....

http://imaccore2duo.free.fr/Index.html


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> voila un petit site que j'ai fait avec comme theme mon imac il n'y a rien d'instructif c'est juste de l'exposition....
> 
> http://imaccore2duo.free.fr/Index.html



 tu me diras y'en a bien qui font des sites sur leur chatttt  

pour la demo de puissance tu aurais du jouer avec le zoom le pomme-tab 
et le déplacement frenetique avec la souris d'une fenetre 

je rappel que sous windows quand tu secous une fenetre frenetiquement dans tous les sens
windows plante


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> tu me diras y'en a bien qui font des sites sur leur chatttt
> 
> pour la demo de puissance tu aurais du jouer avec le zoom le pomme-tab
> et le déplacement frenetique avec la souris d'une fenetre
> ...


Tiens, la vidéo ne fonctionne pas chez moi


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Décembre 2006)

Refonte totale de mon site grâce à Iweb
http://www.nicoweb.info


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Refonte totale de mon site grâce à Iweb
> http://www.nicoweb.info



 comment planter un synthé


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a c'est pas sympa faut &#234;tre indulgent et pas le pousser &#224; l'extr&#232;me.... :rose:


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> &#231;a c'est pas sympa faut &#234;tre indulgent et pas le pousser &#224; l'extr&#232;me.... :rose:


 c'est comme en vraie tu peux tout brancher comme tu veux
 

sinon je pense que tu devrais reprendre tout ca avec SDL et OpenGL

en effet tu peints ta view opengl , tu gere les flux avec sdl

pour la portabilit&#233; :
il  te reste juste &#224; cr&#233;er un document window (pour chaque platform) comprenant ta view opengl


----------



## barryhalf (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé d'aléger au maximum le site  http://www.parlonsmac.fr, de plus d'ici un ou deux mois j'aurais plus de débit. Je suis un débutant en PHP et HTML, peut être un peu moins en mac...
Merci d'être passé en tout cas


----------



## tweek (2 Décembre 2006)

barryhalf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai essayé d'aléger au maximum le site  http://www.parlonsmac.fr, de plus d'ici un ou deux mois j'aurais plus de débit. Je suis un débutant en PHP et HTML, peut être un peu moins en mac...
> Merci d'être passé en tout cas



68 secondes pour la charger la page, en effet, y'a du progrès.* 

Mais quand meme, tu ne trouves pas que ca fait un peut rétrograde le fond et le contenu du site avec l'image de l'aluminium "brossé" des anciennes fenetres de OS X ?

Essaye d'affiner ton site, desépaissir les grosses bordures grises formant des cadres, bref, de le moderniser.


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Décembre 2006)

Salut, 
bon, je m'en tiendrais aux faits...
- Le validateur W3C (shift + Pomme + A dans FF) donne + ou - 280 erreurs...
- Le site n'entre ni en 800x600 ni en 1024x768
- Le poid total de la page et de 504 Kb (dont 466 Kb d'images). 40 secondes de chargement chez moi...
- Ce site ne dis pas son nom, puisqu'il s'agit plus d'un espace de promotion pour un apple center qu'un espace de partage d'exp&#233;rience autour du mac.

Peut-&#234;tre aussi penser &#224; changer de gestionnaire de contenu...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2006)

Essaie avec Explorer 6, c'est plus l&#233;ger: une belle page blanche.


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

je dois mettre &#224; jour le site d'un copain:
http://bodeidei.camp.free.fr
au menu:
trouver une meilleure interface de navigation, plus moderne
passer la page d'actualit&#233; en page d'accueil
cr&#233;er un niveau de lecture intermedaire entre les chapitres et les articles

vos suggestions sont les bienvenues


----------



## tatouille (3 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je dois mettre &#224; jour le site d'un copain:
> http://bodeidei.camp.free.fr
> au menu:
> trouver une meilleure interface de navigation, plus moderne
> ...



un beau wordpress avec un jolie theme aborig&#232;ne sur mesure

empreinter le trip panneau  http://gouta.la.difference.free.fr/photos/australie/panneau-kangourou.jpg
+ mix art pointilliste aborigene + eucalyptus et je pense qu'on est dans le trip  

d&#233;sactive les options de comment/traceback cr&#233;e 
tes cat&#233;gories fondation, aborig&#232;nes , didjeridoo...


----------



## jean-fabien (3 Décembre 2006)

Ici c'est OPEN OFFICE un ptit site fait à l'arrache avec les moyens du bord et iWeb.

Amateurs de musiques (pointues), vous y trouverez un serie d'articles publiés dans la presse magazine ainsi qu'un podcast plutôt axé electro avec les ptits frêres de Daft Punk.

Les plus tolérants verront peut être les quelques z'images que j'ai pu faire avec mon numeric !

En tous les cas bienvenue !:love:

Vos commentaires, critiques ou encouragements sont ma motivation 

Jean-Fabien

www.jean-fabien.net


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> un beau wordpress avec un jolie theme aborig&#232;ne sur mesure
> 
> empreinter le trip panneau  http://gouta.la.difference.free.fr/photos/australie/panneau-kangourou.jpg
> + mix art pointilliste aborigene + eucalyptus et je pense qu'on est dans le trip
> ...


l'art pointilliste correspond au centre de l'australie, dans les territoires du nord c'est diff&#233;rent et bas&#233; sur des lignes
le camp est &#224; 4 heures de piste de la premiere route qui est &#224; 2 heures de catherine, donc le  "trip australie avec des abos qui dansent avec des plumes dans le cul devant des japonais ou americain" on en est loin
par contre je peux montrer un gars attach&#233; au devant d'un camion en flamme qui roule sur une piste, vu que le dernier vendeur d'alcool qui l'a chop&#233; dans la r&#233;serve  &#224; eu un peu chaud au moustache, depuis c'est bizarre l'endroit est tranquille    


bon sinon je ne suis pas s&#251;r de saisir tes commentaires ...


tatouille a dit:


> un beau wordpress avec un jolie theme aborig&#232;ne sur mesure
> d&#233;sactive les options de comment/traceback cr&#233;e
> tes cat&#233;gories fondation, aborig&#232;nes , didjeridoo...


----------



## tatouille (3 Décembre 2006)

un exemple 

http://binarybonsai.com/

wordpress est un content manager
il est orient&#233; blog et cms c'est &#231;a l'avantage 
soit tu le "blog ises" soit tu l'utilises en moteur de site


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2006)

impec merci


----------



## tweek (3 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je dois mettre à jour le site d'un copain:
> http://bodeidei.camp.free.fr
> au menu:
> trouver une meilleure interface de navigation, plus moderne
> ...




C'est dommage que tu aie réduit de façon conséquente la qualité de la photo en premiere page, ça la rend un peu trouble.


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> C'est dommage que tu aie réduit de façon conséquente la qualité de la photo en premiere page, ça la rend un peu trouble.



ok je vais voir si j'ai encore l'original et améliorer cela, merci de vos conseils


----------



## fredmac75 (4 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
je ne vois pas bien ou le site veut en venir . S'agit-il de présenter cette région et ses habitants ?
Peut-être devrais-tu augmenter la taille des menus ; c'est rikiki.

... zut je viens de trouver la baseline. Pourquoi ne pas l'associer directement au titre ?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> un exemple
> 
> http://binarybonsai.com/
> 
> ...


je vais tenter de l'utiliser en tant que moteur de site  



fredmac75 a dit:


> Salut,
> je ne vois pas bien ou le site veut en venir . S'agit-il de pr&#233;senter cette r&#233;gion et ses habitants ?
> Peut-&#234;tre devrais-tu augmenter la taille des menus ; c'est rikiki.


ok je vais augmenter cela



fredmac75 a dit:


> ... zut je viens de trouver la baseline. Pourquoi ne pas l'associer directement au titre ?


est ce que du coup cela r&#233;ponds &#224; ta question ?


----------



## fredmac75 (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ...
> 
> est ce que du coup cela réponds à ta question ?



Oui et non. il me semble que l'association "titre + baseline" (en un seul et même bloc) et plus efficace au niveau de la lecture et de la compréhension de l'information que l'on va trouver sur le site.

Quand à la baseline en elle même peut être faudrait-il trouver quelque chose de plus évocateur.

Si l'idée du site et de faire *découvrir cette région à travers des séjours* pourquoi ne pas l'indiquer clairement à travers le binome "titre + baseline" ?

Si l'idée du site est également de *parler de la fondation et de son action auprès des populations concernées*, pourquoi ne pas l'indiquer clairement... Bref toute chose qui permettent une identification rapide de l'orientation et du contenu du site.

Les problèmatiques d'hiérarchisation de l'information sont toujours complexes. A toi de voir ce qui est premier et ce qui vient en second.

Enfin, attention à la qualité des images et ce principalement sur la page d'accueil (très pixellisée).


----------



## Nephou (5 Décembre 2006)

up je mets en veille mon site tandis que je mets en route le (we)blog

http://notes.nulle-part.fr/

_merci de vos &#233;chos_


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> up je mets en veille mon site tandis que je mets en route le (we)blog
> 
> http://notes.nulle-part.fr/
> 
> _merci de vos échos_



Peut être pourrais-tu changer la police du / des titre(s) et du conteneur. La Times new Roman ça fait un peut rétro.

Arial ou Lucida grande sont plus propres.

Mon avis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2006)

Chalet Planton.com.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Chalet Planton.com.



Quand on clique sur français, soit on a rien, soit il y a un gros popup qui essaye de s'ouvrir avec de la pub Le lien anglais a l'air de mieux fonctionner mais avec de la pub aussi (vive le bloqueur de popup de Firefox et Safari)


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Chalet Planton.com.



Pas mal comment tu as aménagé le thème Aqualicious dans RW


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Quand on clique sur fran&#231;ais, soit on a rien, soit il y a un gros popup qui essaye de s'ouvrir avec de la pub&#8230; Le lien anglais a l'air de mieux fonctionner mais avec de la pub aussi (vive le bloqueur de popup de Firefox et Safari)



J'ai l'air de mauvaise humeur comme &#231;a mais les popup me donnent de l'urticaire. D'autant plus que tous les navigateurs actuels (IE6 compris) les bloquent, je ne comprends pas comment on peut encore les utiliser. Sinon je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin ton boulot pr&#233;c&#233;dent tant au niveau graphisme qu'au niveau &#171;architecture&#187;, c'&#233;tait beaucoup plus clair je trouve.


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Chalet Planton.com.



dans la galerie, le nom des photos 1.jpg 2.jpg fait pas tr&#232;s touristique (par contre si tu me dis ou je peux trouver le logiciel qui fait la galerie  )

je ne suis pas s&#251;r que les gens voient les sous menu

j'ai eu tendance &#224; cliquer sur le rond de la carte pour avoir une carte d&#233;taill&#233;e...
dasn la version anglaise en bas de welcome le lien est en fran&#231;ais accueil

http://www.chaletplanton.com/english/prices/packages/
le tableau excel est pas super joli compar&#233; au tableau winter
oinclude au lieu de iclude
pas de s a inf
http://www.chaletplanton.com/english/prices/winter/#top
winter 2007 price list plut&#244;t que Prices Winter 2007
traduit chambre par bedroom
je ne suis pas sur de superficy en anglais  size ira bien, pense &#224; le mettre en sq2
un lien montrant des photos au niveau de la description des appart serai un plus
tu parles d'un compelxe qui ouvre en juin 2006, c'est ouvert ?

cela serait bien aussi de clairement &#233;crire ce qui est exclu
si tu peux trouver un lien meteo en anglais aussi


le sommaire est ecrit home en haut du site m&#234;me en fr c'est voulu ?



pour le reste, beau travail


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je ne suis pas s&#251;r que les gens voient les sous menu



Hum... :rose:  edit: effectivement je ne les avais pas vu... Pour &#234;tre plus clair, j'aime bien le graphisme de la page en elle-m&#234;me mais pas les onglets avec le look Mac OS X, &#231;a tranche trop je trouve. D'ailleurs c'est comme &#231;a que je me suis fait avoir...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Chalet Planton.com.



Moi j'aime beacoup l'ambiance, cependant à chaque fois que je clique sur les boutons bleus en haut j'ai des pages de pub qui s'ouvrent  :rose: pas terrible mais sinon très bon boulot  Je suis sur pc, sous firefox 2.0


----------



## huexley (7 Décembre 2006)

Bon je sais pas trop où poster ca, alors voilà, premier bain avec mon 30D, a part mon chat, les pigeons du blacon et ma dulcinée  

Je suis donc allé au concert de Muse ou j'ai réussi a passer "en fraude" mon petit trent-dé. Et par rapport a mon dernier concert (greenday au FZ30) je dois dire que c'est le jour et la nuit quand au résultat.

J'ai fait une petite gallerie ici :
http://huexley.free.fr/muse/ 

Les images sont sorties d'après les RAWs alors je prendrais autant la critique concernant les photos en elle même et le dérushage merci 

 oui je suis une grosse flemme pas la peine de me descendre sur la gallerie automatique de Photoshop


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Chalet Planton.com.




Bon ... allons y...
1 - Pour ma part je ne parviens pas &#224; visualiser le menu sup&#233;rieur. Ne serait-il pas plus opportun de le replacer dans le contexte du site ; &#224; savoir, par exemple, sous le nom "chalet Planton".

2 - Certaines images internes sont "rounded corner" et d'autre non. D'un point de vue de la coh&#233;rence graphique, ne vaudrait-il mieux pas que toutes le soient (CAD en "rounded corner")
(http://www.chaletplanton.com/english/welcome/)

3 - Attention aux scan des map : un petit coup de d&#233;tramage serait le bienvenu.
(http://www.chaletplanton.com/images/map/map.jpg)

4 - Attention au letter-spacing dans ton tableau ; les dates de r&#233;f&#233;rence (CAD de ../../.. &#224; ../../..) manquent de lisibilit&#233;. Par contre un padding plus cons&#233;quent (15px) donnerait une meilleur a&#233;ration et donc une meilleur lisibilit&#233;.
(http://www.chaletplanton.com/tarifs/hiver/)

5 - D'un point de vue strictement ergonomique ne penses-tu pas qu'une icone d'image au cot&#233; de chaque appartement serait la bienvenu. Ce lien pourrait pointer directement vers la gallerie.
(http://www.chaletplanton.com/tarifs/hiver/)

6 - Si la client&#232;le de l'h&#244;tel est majoritairement anglo-saxonne pourquoi ne pas directement proposer la page index en anglais ?

7 - Enfin, pourquoi ne pas proposer un petit lien googlemaps, mappy et autre ?


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> ..J'ai fait une petite gallerie ici :



bloqué par adsense  qu'est ce que tu as mis dans ton ... site


----------



## huexley (7 Décembre 2006)

c'est trop injuste


----------



## tweek (9 Décembre 2006)

Petite mise à jour de mon site.

Boh pas grand chose, juste de nouveaux graphiques dans le fond pour la période des fêtes ainsi que de nouveaux badges de navigation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Bon je sais pas trop où poster ca, alors voilà, premier bain avec mon 30D, a part mon chat, les pigeons du blacon et ma dulcinée
> 
> Je suis donc allé au concert de Muse ou j'ai réussi a passer "en fraude" mon petit trent-dé. Et par rapport a mon dernier concert (greenday au FZ30) je dois dire que c'est le jour et la nuit quand au résultat.
> 
> ...


Très sympa la galerie.


----------



## Absolutphot (11 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Je suis tombé sur ce fil alors je poste l'adresse de mon tout premier site fait en 1999. 
Ce n'est que du HTML, des galeries de (petites) photos N & B prises à l'aide d'un Praktica manuel avec du HP5+.

Absolute Photos

Je le mets sporadiquement à jour, mais n'ai jamais retouché le graphisme, c'est désuet à l'heure de la surabondance de flash, mais je tente l'expérience de le faire durer sous cette forme.

A+


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2006)

je supprimais bien quelques cadres par ci par la pour le rendre plus leger
tes photos sont un peu petites, je reste sur ma ...faim


----------



## tweek (12 Décembre 2006)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis tombé sur ce fil alors je poste l'adresse de mon tout premier site fait en 1999.
> Ce n'est que du HTML, des galeries de (petites) photos N & B prises à l'aide d'un Praktica manuel avec du HP5+.
> ...




Je le trouve petit, peut-être pas assez aéré, mais en tout cas il est bien fait.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Allez, je lance le mien :

http://sylvainduval.free.fr/

Toutes vos remarques techniques sont évidement les bienvenues...
Un petit souçi parfois : une image peut ne pas s'afficher, un reload et ca s'affiche... je comprend pas


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2006)

"page suivante" change de hauteur ce qui oblige a bouger la souris
portoflio/execution c'et un peu petit quand l'on voudrais voir en grand via un clic

pour le reste: comme d'hab j'aimerais bien &#234;tre capable d'en faire autant :sick:


----------



## Slumb (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, bon je rajoute mon site fais avec .MAC 

Et hop, un de plus...


http://www.anglemortsociety.fr

Ps : ouais le menu est dans les images en haut a droite, je pr&#233;cise au cas o&#249;


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Décembre 2006)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Allez, je lance le mien :
> 
> http://sylvainduval.free.fr/
> 
> Toutes vos remarques *techniques* sont &#233;videment les bienvenues...


Ah que techniques? Dommage... 



			
				 Slumb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous, bon je rajoute mon site fais avec .MAC
> 
> Et hop, un de plus...
> 
> ...



Tu voulais un avis ou... juste "rajouter" ton site?

Juste une ptite chose au passage: des phrases comme celles-ci:



> _Ps : ouais le menu est dans les images en haut a droite_


devrait d&#233;j&#224; te mettre la puce &#224; l'oreille quant &#224; la fonctionnalit&#233; de ce dernier...


----------



## Slumb (16 Décembre 2006)

@ dcz_ : les deux mais les avis "objectifs" sont les bienvenus...

Maintenant en ce qui concerne :

Citation:
Ps : ouais le menu est dans les images en haut a droite
devrait déjà te mettre la puce à l'oreille quant à la fonctionnalité de ce dernier...


En fait je pense que les gens peuvent avoir la curiosité de vouloir cliqué là mais dans le doute je précise... Si effectivement j'ai beaucoup de retour sur "Beh non ton menu est naze car on c'est pas que c'est un menu", dans ce cas je trouverais une autre solution


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> "page suivante" change de hauteur ce qui oblige a bouger la souris
> portoflio/execution c'et un peu petit quand l'on voudrais voir en grand via un clic



C'est vrai, je vais positionner en absolu le "page suivante", c'est une bonne idée !

Les vignettes du book, ce serait en effet une bonne idée de les voir en grand, très bonne même, si mon sens de l'organisation m'avait fait conserver des vignettes plus grandes... Faudrait que je désarchive les dossiers ou scanne les justifs de nouveau :sleep:...



dcz_ a dit:


> Ah que techniques? Dommage...


Petit abus de langage, je considère les choix graphiques comme techniques puisqu'ils sont déterminant dans l'ergonomie.
Je sais que les goûts et les couleurs sont très personnels et qu'il n'y a pas de vérité absolue. C'est ce que j'ai voulu signifier avec les changements d'apparence à droite, et je suis très attentif à vos impressions sur le graphisme également !


----------



## tram (30 Décembre 2006)

Hello !

Voici mon site, crée quasi-entièrement avec iweb : http://concevable.net/ 
Site de mes galeries photos. 

Au passage, iweb est vraiment une appli formidable, simple et puissante.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Décembre 2006)

tram a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Voici mon site, crée quasi-entièrement avec iweb : http://concevable.net/
> Site de mes galeries photos.
> ...


J'ignore pourquoi, mais la navigation entre les pages est d&#233;sesp&#233;rement lente! C'est iWeb qui en la cause? Parce qu'OVH est normalement bien efficace &#224; ce niveau-l&#224;...

Sinon pour le reste, ben c'est du iWeb quoi: _Apple style_ pas franchement bien foutu, sans grosses prises de risques, et un code abominable... &#192; part &#231;a, tes photos sont sympas


----------



## tram (30 Décembre 2006)

Ben sur tous les ordis o&#249; j'ai pu tester le site, tout l'affichage est rapide voir instantan&#233; (avec une connexion ADSL). Sinon le code horrible, ben je m'en fou  et je n'ai pas envie de prendre de risque ou d'innover, car j'ai vu trop de galeries en flash qui bougent de partout, ou en contenu statique genre "esth&#233;tique" mais qui pr&#233;sente des photos en format timbre poste, et qui ne laisse finalement pas de place aux photos...

Ce que je trouve vraiment chouette avec iweb, c'est qu'il offre une solution facile et pratique pour cr&#233;er et maintenir un site pour ceux, comme moi, qui ne d&#233;sirent pas passer  trop de temps sur la conception du site. Apr&#232;s, c'est sur que question originalit&#233; c'est pas top !!


----------



## marcamloucha (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Moi je me suis fais un blog  avec mes peintures  http://marcamloucha.blogspirit.com
car le site je pensais y mettre trop de temps et d'énergie
 par contre j'aurais besoin de conseils pour  savoir quel logiciel utiliser pour faire un site facilement pour mac.
 J'ai besoin de me faire un site pour les éditeurs étant auteur illustratrice j'ai bien golive mais le livre me semble inabordable
merci à tous

 marcamloucha


----------



## outchi999 (31 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Avec des gens on a  fait ça: http://www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be
Marie-Louise c'était ma grand-mère,
C'était une très gentille madame qui est hélàs resté le plus clair de sa vie dans sa cuisine,
En cachette elle avait écrit des conseils ultra important pour survivre comme:

"Pour les plantes des feuilles brillantes et vigoureuses avec de la bière ; passez sous chaque feuille une petite éponge imbibé de bière de table et ce une ou deux fois par mois."

ou

"Pour enlever les taches durine sur un tapis ou un plancher (après avoir éponger un maximum) frotter tout simplement le tapis avec du vinaigre blanc pur et le plancher avec de leau savonneuse additionnée dun peu damoniause, rincer ensuite."

Ca se trouvait dans des carnets qui ont longtemps trainé ds des tiroirs
Si jamais ça intéressait une autre personne (toi) qu'elle et nous et bin c'est chouette


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Décembre 2006)

tram a dit:


> Ben sur tous les ordis où j'ai pu tester le site, tout l'affichage est rapide voir instantané (avec une connexion ADSL).


Je viens de retester, et effectivement, la navigation s'effectue avec une rapidité "normale". L'extrême lenteur de tout à l'heure devait donc venir d'une maintenance quelconque du serveur chez ovh...



tram a dit:


> Sinon le code horrible, ben je m'en fou


Oui j'entends bien... Tu demandes un avis, en tant que webdesigner, je fais naturellement attention à ce genre de choses 



tram a dit:


> je n'ai pas envie de prendre de risque ou d'innover, car j'ai vu trop de galeries en flash qui bougent de partout, ou en contenu statique genre "esthétique" mais qui présente des photos en format timbre poste, et qui ne laisse finalement pas de place aux photos...


Oui enfin innover ne signifie pas faire des trucs qui "bougent de partout" hein  Non je dis juste que bon, c'est une présentation somme toute "banale" (pas prendre mal), qui ne révolutionne rien (ce n'est pas ton but, je sais) et qui ressemble à des miliers d'autres sites de ce genre. Donc au final, il n'y a pas grand chose à dire...



tram a dit:


> Ce que je trouve vraiment chouette avec iweb, c'est qu'il offre une solution facile et pratique pour créer et maintenir un site pour ceux, comme moi, qui ne désirent pas passer  trop de temps sur la conception du site. Après, c'est sur que question originalité c'est pas top !!


Je suis bien conscient de cela, et je confirme qu'iWeb est très bien pour quelqu'un qui veut faire son petit site perso sans y passer une éternité ou apprendre des langages qui paraissent inabordables, tout en soignant la présentation. Mais à nouveau, je donne un avis sur la chose avec un oeil de webdesigner, ce qui ne correspond souvent pas aux réactions du "grand public"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Décembre 2006)

outchi999 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec des gens on a  fait &#231;a: http://www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be
> Marie-Louise c'&#233;tait ma grand-m&#232;re,
> ...


F&#233;licitations pour cette d&#233;marche originale, c'est vraiment chouette! Graphiquement, &#231;a tient assez bien la route aussi. Il y aurait des petites choses &#224; redire bien &#233;videmment, mais l'id&#233;e est tellement chouette et le contenu si prenant que je n'ai aucune envie de chercher ce qui ne vas pas


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2006)

outchi999 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Avec des gens on a  fait ça: http://www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be
> Marie-Louise c'était ma grand-mère,
> ...


je bloque par défaut les pop up, j'ai ensuite autorisé le tien, qui se ballade partout sur l'écran puis s'en va


----------



## tram (31 Décembre 2006)

dcz_ a dit:


> Je suis bien conscient de cela, et je confirme qu'iWeb est très bien pour quelqu'un qui veut faire son petit site perso sans y passer une éternité ou apprendre des langages qui paraissent inabordables, tout en soignant la présentation. Mais à nouveau, je donne un avis sur la chose avec un oeil de webdesigner, ce qui ne correspond souvent pas aux réactions du "grand public"


Merci pour ta réponse ! Bien sur le principal intérêt de iweb est de faire des sites de façon quasi instantanée et simple, c'est pour cela que je l'ai choisi. Mais c'est vrai que ce n'est ni original, ni très propre niveau code  Je suis ravi de ce logiciel, même si bien sur il est a des années lumières de ce que tu peux sans doute faire  :rose: Cela donnera tout de même peut être envie à des personnes débutantes comme moi de commencer à faire leur petit site perso tout simple, quitte à approfondir le sujet par la suite.


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2006)

je reviens &#224; la charge pour un avis sur le resultat intermediaire
avant:
http://bodeidei.camp.free.fr
maintenant
http://www.bodeideicamp.fr/index.html
bas&#233; sur rapid weaver.

Tatouille tu m'avais propos&#233; un moteur de site tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant mais mon manque de temps ne me permet pas de m'investir dans l'apprentissage de la b&#234;te (c'est dommage mais je n'ai vraiment pas le temps :sick: )

je suis en train de changer le beige en rouge d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait sous graphic converter comment faire du d&#233;tourage en biais via des lignes droites j'ach&#232;te)
ainsi que la photo d'en haut je changerais le fond carte postale bleu plus tard
par contre je trouve que le mod&#232;le de rw est trop &#233;troit et centr&#233; &#224; gauche, en fait le premier probl&#232;me &#224; r&#233;gler est qu'il n'est pas centr&#233; :mouais:

cela ne me d&#233;range pas trop d'aller fouiller dans le code via bbedit, mais je ne sais si c'est viable comme manip &#224; faire, bien s&#251;r il faudra que j'allonge les graphiques mais cela ne me pose pas probl&#232;mes

la page contact ne marche pas,mais c'est la seule en php, j'ai s&#251;rement du oublier de declarer quelque chose sur le serveur, pas grave pour l'instant je verrais apr&#232;s.


d&#232;s que j'aurais plus de materiels (vid&#233;o, photo, musique) je rajouterais tout cela

l&#224; ou cela m'inqui&#232;te c'est que ma femme me dit, sic:" c'est le genre de site qui m'ennuie, alors que le contenu est interessant, dommage"

J'aime bien sa franchise :bebe: :casse:


----------



## outchi999 (2 Janvier 2007)

dcz_ a dit:


> Félicitations pour cette démarche originale, c'est vraiment chouette! Graphiquement, ça tient assez bien la route aussi. Il y aurait des petites choses à redire bien évidemment, mais l'idée est tellement chouette et le contenu si prenant que je n'ai aucune envie de chercher ce qui ne vas pas



Merci c'est vraiment très gentil.
On y connais pas grand chose alors si tu savais nous expliquer "les petites choses à redire" pour que l'on s'améliore n'hésite pas.
Encore merci et bonne année à tous


----------



## the-monk (3 Janvier 2007)

Je profite de ce topic pour me fiare un peu de pub, je viens de me créer un photoblog:

http://chrphotoblog.blogspot.com/

:rose: ​


----------



## tweek (3 Janvier 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic pour me fiare un peu de pub, je viens de me créer un photoblog:
> 
> http://chrphotoblog.blogspot.com/
> 
> :rose: ​



vide...*


----------



## the-monk (3 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> vide...*




créé hier et j'ai pas eu trop de temps pour y mettre mes photos.

:rose:


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2007)

benh &#231;a sert &#224; quoi de le soumettre alors


----------



## the-monk (3 Janvier 2007)

bah j'en ai mis quelques une, c'est un d&#233;but, j'vais le completer au fur et &#224; mesure..... :rose:


----------



## tweek (4 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh ça sert à quoi de le soumettre alors



> 





			
				the-monk a dit:
			
		

> ...pour me faire un peu de pub


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh ça sert à quoi de le soumettre alors



C'est du buzz : faut parler des choses avant qu'elles existent, c'est ThinkSecret qui l'a dit


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2007)

ah benh alors je peux dire que ton blog est pourri et qu'il va rejoindre la cohorte des sites sans importance, j'ai bon l&#224; ?


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_on peut aussi rester courtois&#8230; et dire "qu'en sais-tu ?"   :casse:
_


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> ah benh alors je peux dire que ton blog est pourri et qu'il va rejoindre la cohorte des sites sans importance, j'ai bon l&#224; ?


Rejoindre la cohorte des sites sans aucune esp&#232;ce de moindre sorte de microscopique allusion &#224; une quelconque importance... facile ! La preuve : 
loustic.
Je n'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher d'explorer iWeb pendant cette p&#233;riode de pluie d&#233;sagr&#233;able.
Donc site sans les fanfreluches ni les lambris dor&#233;s o&#249; se complaisent les ma&#238;tres du web.

Quelqu'un sait-il comment supprimer le reflet qu'iWeb nous impose sous les photos dans le diaporama ? Merci d'avance.

(Ne faites pas attention aux textes qui remplacent le latin)


----------



## tatouille (5 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> vide...*



essaye de mettre un gris se raprochant de ton fond de body 
pour que le load soit plus &#233;l&#233;gant + petit bug de l'image de fond de nav
un petit misfits de spacing ou padding je pense ?
c'est une histoire de 1 ou 2 px (reduit l'image de fond de nav d'1 px de chaque coter)

 bonne ann&#233;e


----------



## tweek (5 Janvier 2007)

Mise &#224; Jour #3

Il me semble qu'il y a un bug au niveau de la sidebar sous IE 6 (ben tiens  ) probl&#232;me de width du conteneur je crois.&#160;

J'essaye de rendre le site compatible au possible.
moi qui voulais des PNG avec de la belle transparence...


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2007)

tu as une epaisseur verte autour de d&#233;mo http://www.adhdgraphics.com/rapidweaver/coffee/
ici aussi http://www.adhdgraphics.com/rapidweaver/neon/index.html
et s&#251;rement dans quelques autres endroits
ff 2.2 pc w xp
la m&#234;me est bleue dans ie 6.0 xp


----------



## tweek (5 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu as une epaisseur verte autour de démo http://www.adhdgraphics.com/rapidweaver/coffee/
> ici aussi http://www.adhdgraphics.com/rapidweaver/neon/index.html
> et sûrement dans quelques autres endroits
> ff 2.2 pc w xp
> la même est bleue dans ie 6.0 xp



Ah oui j'ai oublié de mettre border: none; pour les images. Merci de me l'avoir fait remarqué


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2007)

Comme je vois que tu bosses dans le grafou&#239;sme combien cela couterais pour que tu fasses un th&#232;me, ou modifie un th&#232;me pour le site www.bodeideicamp.fr ?


----------



## tweek (5 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> Comme je vois que tu bosses dans le grafou&#239;sme combien cela couterais pour que tu fasses un th&#232;me, ou modifie un th&#232;me pour le site www.bodeideicamp.fr ?



Le mieux est qu'on en parle en priv&#233;*

tout d&#233;pends de ce que tu appelles modifier un theme: si c'est juste les images, ou la structure enti&#232;re.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous, je viens de rajouter un peu d'Ajax sur mon blog mac&audio :

Cjed audio

J'ai trouvé des solutions avec nom de domaine et redirection transparente (je préfère l'hérbergement chez Free, seul à proposer 10 Go), mais j'ai des doutes sur ce que googlebots va faire, donc j'ai pas encore franchi le pas.
Avez-vous remarqué par ailleurs que depuis début janvier googlebots tarde à passer indexer les sites ?

Merci d'avance et bonne visite (en espérant que le site et les musiques vous plaisent),

cjed


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

les textes sont quelque peu coll&#233;s les un au autres, quelques pixels entre permettraient d'a&#233;rer le tout.
C'est voulu que j'arrive sur la version uk directement ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> les textes sont quelque peu coll&#233;s les un au autres, quelques pixels entre permettraient d'a&#233;rer le tout.
> C'est voulu que j'arrive sur la version uk directement ?



Oui c'est voulu pour les titres en page d'accueil, pour laisser de la place aux news "permanentes" juste en dessous (relatives &#224; l'&#233;volution du site ou aux derniers morceaux). En cliquant sur "Voir" ("More") on acc&#232;de &#224; toutes les news (heureusement car sinon pb pour googlebots depuis l'ajout d'Ajax en homepage), bien a&#233;r&#233;es, et on peut naviguer sur les mois pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Mais je suis un peu d'accord avec ce conseil.

La version anglaise par d&#233;faut est due au fait que la France ne repr&#233;sente plus que 40&#37; max des visiteurs (un peu plus aux US, puis la Chine, UK, etc.) 8000 vistes / mois, 30 000 streams audio, analytics, adsense, etc. en 2 ans.

Et sinon ?

PS : c'est quoi ce site bizarre dans ton profil ?
http://www.bodeideicamp.com/


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> ...
> La version anglaise par défaut est due au fait que la France ne représente plus que 40% max des visiteurs (un peu plus aux US, puis la Chine, UK, etc.) 8000 vistes / mois, 30 000 streams audio, analytics, adsense, etc. en 2 ans...


tu pourrais faire un test sur la version du navigateur pour proposer fr ou uk peut être


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu pourrais faire un test sur la version du navigateur pour proposer fr ou uk peut &#234;tre



Erf j'y ai pens&#233; au d&#233;but, mais les liens "fran&#231;ais" et 'english" sont bien visibles. Je note ta remarque cependant, il se peut que je m'occupe de g&#233;rer cela.

Sinon j'ai espac&#233; davantage les titres (derni&#232;res news) dans la page d'accueil, ce n'&#233;tait pas facile (la ligne contenant la div cach&#233;e est sur les 3 cols, donc un cellpading mettait la couleur du fond des colonnes de gauche en bordure des colonnes de droite - faisait des rayures - j'ai finalement mis le cellpading uniquement pour le style utilis&#233; par les cols de droite et &#231;a marche). J'ai aussi mis un interligne plus grand (1.4) dans le contenu des news et rajout&#233; un padding au bas des blocs de contenu.


----------



## outchi999 (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Il y a une semaine je vous avais parlé de mon site: www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be

Deux choses:

1)Pitié, help: Avec internet explorer 6 il s'affiche pas du tout correctement, le décor vichy part en vrille...On a essayé plein de trucs rien ne marche, qqun aurait une idée?

2) just pour vous dire en passant que la RTBF (tv publique Belge) va venir faire un reportage sur Marie-Louise et le site mercredi prochain. Ils veulent peut-être même en faire une chronique hebdomadaire...

Vous comprenez pourquoi votre aide serait précieuse pour  ce foutu IE6 de M...

Merciii​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2007)

outchi999 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a une semaine je vous avais parlé de mon site: www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be
> 
> ...



Mets un avertissement: "optimisé pour FireFox"


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2007)

outchi999 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a une semaine je vous avais parlé de mon site: www.lescarnetsdemarielouise.be
> 
> ...



indice : internet explorer 6ne supporte pas la propriété css : position fixed qui me semble être utilisée de plus le montage html à lair assez complexe je comprends que cela puisse exploser  (je ne comprends pas pourquoi le fond est réalisé de manière si compliquée par exemple)

la page mélange styles dans fichier attaché et style dans les pages même. Tous les ingrédients sont réunis pour que cela puisse se passer mal.


----------



## tweek (11 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mets un avertissement: "optimisé pour FireFox"



Ce n'est pas non plus le meilleur moyen...   Les gens n'ont pas forcément envie de télécharger encore un logiciel pour voir un site... ils ont un navigateur, "je vois pas pourquoi j'en aurais deux"... Cette réplique je l'ai entendue des dizaines de fois, c'est malheureux, mais c'est comme ca.  

Outchi, qu'apelles-tu le décor vichy ? ce sont les icones vertes ?


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous, je viens de rajouter un peu d'Ajax sur mon blog mac&audio :
> 
> Cjed audio
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'appellerais pudiquement "la foire d'empoigne". Je n'ai rien compris &#224; ce que ton site proposait comme informations, ni &#224; qui il s'adressait 

Et sans vouloir &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able, 8000 visites/mois... j'ai comme un gros doute vue le site, la qualit&#233; r&#233;dactionnelle et le codage (surtout le codage). Mais bon je dois &#234;tre celui qui vois le mal partout.

PS: un petit coup d'AWR concernant le r&#233;f&#233;rencement me fait douter davantage... et avec abondance ce n'est gu&#232;re plus encourageant (3 liens dans google).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'appellerais pudiquement "la foire d'empoigne". Je n'ai rien compris &#224; ce que ton site proposait comme informations, ni &#224; qui il s'adressait
> 
> Et sans vouloir &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able, 8000 visites/mois... j'ai comme un gros doute vue le site, la qualit&#233; r&#233;dactionnelle et le codage (surtout le codage). Mais bon je dois &#234;tre celui qui vois le mal partout.
> 
> PS: un petit coup d'AWR concernant le r&#233;f&#233;rencement me fait douter davantage... et avec abondance ce n'est gu&#232;re plus encourageant (3 liens dans google).



C'est s&#251;r que sur macgeneration c'est moins le bordel en page d'accueil ? Perso je permets la navigation avec juste 3 boutons si on veut, je pense pas qu'on puisse faire plus simple (surtout qu'&#224; pr&#233;sent on peut rester sur la page d'accueil si on ne veut que lire les derni&#232;res news).

Euh, 3 liens dans Google tu as du te tromper, y'a juste un pb depuis le 1er janvier, googlebots n'est pas repass&#233; (y'a eu aussi un ou deux jours down sur les serveurs free, &#231;a peut jouer), donc les infos r&#233;centes n'y sont pas... Tu veux peut &#234;tre mes stats Free ou Analytics pour les deux ann&#233;es pass&#233;es ?

Concernant le "codage", je vois pas comment tu pourrais voir quoi que ce soit &#233;tant donn&#233; que c'est c&#244;t&#233; serveur... et tu me permets juste de te rappeller que je suis architecte J2EE senior, je travaille depuis presque 8 ans dans les SSII sp&#233;cialis&#233;es (pas beaucoup) &#224; Paris. Alors c'est s&#251;r que le php je m'en fous un peu, j'en ai fait pour un projet &#224; la fin de mes &#233;tudes en 98 et je n'y ai retouch&#233; qu'il y a deux ans pour la cr&#233;ation de ce site. Je cherche pas &#224; reproduire des archis de luxe l&#224;. Je n'utilise pas d'outils donc le HTML est relativement simple, j'ai juste pas vir&#233; le javascript ajax de la page d'accueil car c'est tout r&#233;cent.

Enfin j'attends tes conseils, et des exemples de bonnes pratiques  

Il faudra que tu m'expliques aussi pour la qualit&#233; r&#233;dactionnelle, car je me marre bien avec les fautes que je trouve fr&#233;quemment ici ou ailleurs, enfin l&#224; tu parlais juste du contenu... je peux certes faire mieux mais ce n'est pas mon but). Et la traduction elle est pourrie &#233;galement ?

Je me demandais bien aussi &#224; quoi bon poster dans ce forum.


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Janvier 2007)

tatouille, pablo, gloup gloup VIENDEZ j'en ai ferré un gros (poisson).

Il est à point celui là


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> () Je n'utilise pas d'outils donc le HTML est relativement simple, j'ai juste pas viré le javascript ajax de la page d'accueil car c'est tout récent.
> 
> Enfin j'attends tes conseils, et des exemples de bonnes pratiques
> ()



Quand fredmac75 parlait de codage, il parlait du code html, tu penses bien qu'on n'a pas accès aux sources php utilisé pour généré les pages de ton site. 

Pour les infos sur un bon codage html, tu peux toujours allez voir ici. 

Pour le contenu, ne le prends pas mal mais je trouve tes billets très (trop) petits et ils n'apportent pas grand chose de plus par rapport à ce que l'on trouve sur les sites plus généralistes. En plus ils sont en anglais. 

Pour les stats j'y connais rien donc


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble qu'une plus grande aération des pages serait de nature à en faciliter la lecture (margin et padding sont tes amis).

De plus, et d'un point de vue strict du référencement, il serait intéressant de mettre en place un systeme de keyword générés de façon dynamique, de manière à avoir un contenu meta-keyword qui soit en phase avec le contenu textuel.

Enfin, concernant googlebot, il serait intéressant que tu passes ton url sur un site comme abondance section "audits" cela te permettrais d'en savoir plus sur la manière dont ton site est actuellement 1 - référencé, 2 - vue par les spyder

c'est ce que j'ai fais, et les résultats m'ont surpris...

On ne peut être bon partout et cet adage s'applique également pour moi.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> ...Enfin j'attends tes conseils, et des exemples de bonnes pratiques


pourquoi les titres de la colonne du milieu touchent la colonne de droite ?



> Je me demandais bien aussi à quoi bon poster dans ce forum.


je me demande pourquoi je me penche sur ton site


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi les titres de la colonne du milieu touchent la colonne de droite ?
> 
> 
> je me demande pourquoi je me penche sur ton site



Ta question est mal formul&#233;e, ou je pense que tu n'as pas compris. Si tu fais allusion au contenu des news re&#231;u par la requ&#234;te ajax (div qui s'affiche ou se masque), j'ai pris les 3 colonnes (et oui y'en a trois, je peux t'expliquer si tu veux pourquoi) afin que le rendu soit pareil que via la page de news (lien Voir)... ie pour qu'il y ait suffisamment de place pour le texte. Et je trouve l'effet sympa.
Tu peux me faire la m&#234;me chose sur la page d'accueil de macgeneration car je commence &#224; m'habituer &#224; ce syst&#232;me ?

Je pourrais sinon me demander pourquoi une telle thread existe sur macgeneration si c'est pour lire des commentaires aussi sympas que les tiens... n'oublie pas que ces sites, comme macgeneration d'ailleurs, ne sont que d'un niveau amateur. Encore une fois je ne suis pas venu ici pour prouver quoi que ce soit (j'ai mon cv pour &#231;a sur le site...). Bizarrement j'ai pas eu ce genre de r&#233;action sur macbidouille.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Quand fredmac75 parlait de codage, il parlait du code html, tu penses bien qu'on n'a pas acc&#232;s aux sources php utilis&#233; pour g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; les pages de ton site.
> 
> Pour les infos sur un bon codage html, tu peux toujours allez voir ici.
> 
> ...



Evidemment que vous n'avez pas acc&#232;s au php... tu crois que je pensais le contraire (j'esp&#232;re que non...)  ?
Merci pour les cours html mais tu t'es tromp&#233; de personne...

Oui les news sont courtes l&#224; je suis d'accord. Elles sont en fran&#231;ais aussi... C'est un mix de plusieurs th&#232;mes, c'est mon point de vue, on peut ne pas aimer.

Mais rassure-toi, je ne le prend pas mal, au contraire j'appr&#233;cie ta r&#233;ponse, plus courtoise.



fredmac75 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'une plus grande a&#233;ration des pages serait de nature &#224; en faciliter la lecture (margin et padding sont tes amis).
> 
> De plus, et d'un point de vue strict du r&#233;f&#233;rencement, il serait int&#233;ressant de mettre en place un systeme de keyword g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s de fa&#231;on dynamique, de mani&#232;re &#224; avoir un contenu meta-keyword qui soit en phase avec le contenu textuel.
> 
> ...



Oui j'utilise tout &#231;a dans les css, j'ai encore fait des modifs mais &#231;a fait grossier en a&#233;rant plus... c'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que je fais &#233;voluer le site, il a connu de nombreux changements radicaux.

Rassure toi j'ai les outils webmaster Google, les rapports d&#233;taill&#233;s de Free et ceux (encore plus d&#233;taill&#233;s) de Google analytics. J'ai rajout&#233; un fichier robots.txt l&#224; pour &#233;viter les pb avec les news ajax (ne sont plus des liens... donc contenu pas atteignable par les robots, sauf en passant par la page de news via le lien "Voir").

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les meta g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s dynamiquement, les robots indexent tr&#232;s bien le contenu depuis deux ans (faut juste mettre les bons mots cl&#233;s pour chercher dans google...) Je vais esayer ton lien tout de m&#234;me, m&#234;me si je doute d'y apprendre quelques chose de vraiment nouveau, dans le doute....

Merci pour ton message et tes conseils en tous les cas, c'est plus agr&#233;able comme &#231;a.



fredmac75 a dit:


> tatouille, pablo, gloup gloup VIENDEZ j'en ai ferr&#233; un gros (poisson).
> 
> Il est &#224; point celui l&#224;



Oui ben j'ai le droit de m'&#233;nerver quand m&#234;me  Etes pas faciles des fois aussi  
J'aime bien les critiques mais quand c'est constructif et venant de personnes qui ma&#238;trisent, l&#224; je n'ai droit qu'&#224; des trucs du genre la propri&#233;t&#233; css &#224; deux balles ou un texte qui d&#233;passe d'1 pixel... pas gloup  

Une screenshots des stats Free sinon &#231;a vous tente  ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> Merci pour les cours html mais tu t'es trompé de personne...


Je suis trop naïf, c'est mon plus gros défaut.


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> tatouille, pablo, gloup gloup VIENDEZ j'en ai ferr&#233; un gros (poisson).
> 
> Il est &#224; point celui l&#224;


:love:


*This page is not Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!*

             Below are the results of attempting to parse this document with       an SGML parser.     
 Error         _Line 50 column 172_:         end tag for element "TD" which is not open....

*span=\"2\" width=\"200px\">&nbsp;</td**><td class=\"newscontenu\" align=\"cente                 
*

...http://validator.w3.org/feedback.html?uri=http&#37;3A//jdenanot.free.fr/;errmsg_id=79#errormsg
 Error         _Line 50 column 295_:         end tag for element "TD" which is not open....rans.gif\" alt=\"\" border=\"0\"></td*>*</tr></table>";


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> tatouille a dit:
> 
> 
> > :love:
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> jerden a dit:
> 
> 
> > t'habitudes on dit [SIZE=-1]*Pitiez*![/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_ah bah si mon tatouille est l&#224;, je vais suivre le sujet alors&#8230;

jerden : un peu d'humilit&#233; (je ne suis pas all&#233; voir ta page, je ne suis pas l&#224; pour &#231;a&#8230; ) ; s'ils te font ces commentaires, c'est aussi pour te faire remarquer que ton site n'est pas parfait. et Si tatouille te cause de code, crois-le presque sur parole. c'est son job &#224; mon second rital pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; apr&#232;s tout (l'autre c'est starmac tatinio)
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je suis trop naïf, c'est mon plus gros défaut.



Comme moi en venant ici ?

Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton site, ou plutôt site généré via un outil de blog.
Tu verras que dans mon cas tout est fait from scratch, avec un simple éditeur de texte, le back end y compris (mais il n'est visible que pour ceux pouvant poster des news).

Quant à la longeur des brèves, elles sont également assez courtes sur macgeneration, très rarement toutes utiles (je fais le tri dans mes sources), et proviennent des mêmes sources que tout le monde... (pour ma part je les cite quasiment tout le temps). Je pense avoir réussi à  trouver un équilibre rédactionnel et des infos assez variées, sans parler de la musique libre que j'y poste, sans doute la raison de l'affluence malgré le peu d'énergie pour améliorer le référencement (a progressé tout seul, *100 en deux ans).

En tous les cas merci pour les encouragements, c'était le but de la thread je crois


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_par contre, si tu commences &#224; critiquer les br&#232;ves de macg&#233; devant un r&#233;dacteur qui g&#233;n&#233;ralement recoupe ses sources (et pas les m&#234;mes que tout le monde ) tu vas te faire lyncher&#8230; ou bannir 

le r&#233;dacteur c'est moi (mod&#233;rateur aussi&#8230; )
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4126656 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah si mon tatouille est là, je vais suivre le sujet alors
> 
> jerden : un peu d'humilité (je ne suis pas allé voir ta page, je ne suis pas là pour ça ) ; s'ils te font ces commentaires, c'est aussi pour te faire remarquer que ton site n'est pas parfait. et Si tatouille te cause de code, crois-le presque sur parole. c'est son job à mon second rital préféré après tout (l'autre c'est starmac tatinio)
> _



Erf c'est son job, du HTML... trop fort !
Je n'ai jamais dit que mon site était parfait, mais je n'ai retenu aucun argument vraiment honnête (mis à part le côté "aéré"). Allez un peu de bonne foi  

Sinon tatouille n'a pas dit grand chose, donc rien à voir avec lui.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_bon, on va arr&#234;ter rapidement si tu continues&#8230; enfin toi&#8230; pas nous&#8230; 

tatouille est codeur*&#8230; eh oui, le html aussi, &#231;a rapporte&#8230; mais bon, il fait surtout pas mal d'autres trucs&#8230; 

*un vrai travail hein&#8230; a

_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4126661 a dit:
			
		

> _par contre, si tu commences à critiquer les brèves de macgé devant un rédacteur qui généralement recoupe ses sources (et pas les mêmes que tout le monde ) tu vas te faire lyncher ou bannir
> 
> le rédacteur c'est moi (modérateur aussi )
> _



Hehe, c bizarre comment les réactions sont moins mesurées quand c'est dans l'autre sens...
Je n'ai de plus en aucun cas critiqué votre site, juste précisé qu'il fallait pas trop s'y croire, que le contenu rédactionnel n'y est pas si sublime (pour le mien il a été carrément mis en cause, comme les stats que je donnais... super fairplay...)

J'arrête là, les lecteurs se feront leur opinion...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

jerden a dit:


> Hehe, c bizarre comment les r&#233;actions sont moins mesur&#233;es quand c'est dans l'autre sens...
> Je n'ai de plus en aucun cas critiqu&#233; votre site, juste pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'il fallait pas trop s'y croire, que le contenu r&#233;dactionnel n'y est pas si sublime (pour le mien il a &#233;t&#233; carr&#233;ment mis en cause, comme les stats que je donnais... super fairplay...)
> 
> J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, les lecteurs se feront leur opinion...



il est gentil, mignon et a les chevilles qui enflent&#8230;

bah &#231;a va se calmer tout seul&#8230; avec l'&#226;ge&#8230;

_d'ici l&#224;, apprends l'humour ou fais toi greffer les zygomatiques, &#231;a peut servir.

et l&#224;, ya du vert

j'aime bien la phrase "faux-cul qui prend les autres pour de la merde", m&#233;prisante et bien d&#233;mago du "_
J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, les lecteurs se feront leur opinion..._"

continue coco, tu me fais rire !
_


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

_malheureusement, notre camarade apr&#232;s avoir signal&#233; mon dernier message pour grossi&#233;ret&#233; ne pourra plus venir lire ce sujet sous son pseudo actuel pour cause de d&#233;magogie. Je sais, c'est tellement tendance la d&#233;magogie, mais voil&#224;, je ne m'y habituerais pas&#8230;

bonne nuit &#224; tous et passons &#224; autre chose d&#233;sormais.
_


----------

